# PAKISTAN WIN WORLD CUP 2009!!



## luckyy

Indian side :

1) Virender Sehwag................9) Harbhajan Singh
2) Gautam Gambhir...............10) Ishant Sharma
3) Suresh Raina....................11) R P Singh
4) Yuvraj Singh 
5) MS Dhoni.........................12) Zaheer Khan
6) Yusuf Pathan...................13) Praveen Kumar
7) Rohit Sharma...................14) Pragyan Ojha
8) Irfan Pathan....................15) Ravindra Jadeja

chak de india....


----------



## luckyy

india playing today ( 01 june ) it's first warmup game with newzealand at lords .

live telecast on Start cricket at 22:00 IST


----------



## PeacefulIndian

You are going to need some education on where to start what threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## luckyy

PeacefulIndian said:


> You are going to need some education on where to start what threads.



India Defending the T20 title

which other section better then 'India Defence' would be to start this thread..


----------



## Patriot

luckyy said:


> India Defending the T20 title
> 
> which other section better then 'India Defence' would be to start this thread..


Members Club..What does Chak Day T20 World Cup has to do with Indian Defense LOL>


----------



## lilaspr

Pls remove this post!


----------



## luckyy

india lost to newzealand in their first warmup game by 9 runs.....
India won the toss , Elected to Field

New Zealand scored 170/7 in 20 overs..
india only managed 161/6 in their 20 overs..


ICC - Scorecard


----------



## luckyy

india will play it's second warmup game with pakistan on 3 june at loRds..

live telecast on star cricket/espn at 22:00 IST..


----------



## batmannow

SO, *INDIA * was " _*chak dita gaya*_ by *newzeland!*
*& pakistan* was "_*chak dita gaya *_ by *southafrica!*


----------



## Jako

This nz has always been a tough call for us......we lost the only match in 07wc against them......then in nz this year......whats wrong team india??


----------



## mhacsan

any link for online streaming bros???????????? for wrold T20

help would be highly appreciated, cheers


----------



## PeacefulIndian

batmannow said:


> SO, *INDIA * was " _*chak dita gaya*_ by *newzeland!*
> *& pakistan* was "_*chak dita gaya *_ by *southafrica!*




 

India has always had a bad record against Kiwis in T20 format. We recently lost a couple of matches against them on their soil 

And I would love to see another India - Pakistan final this time. Will be a bonanza!!


----------



## Rafael

Well atleast India played well and they had the chance, But Pakistan seemed rusty and never looked as if they are going to give even a hard time to africans, let alone winning the match.


----------



## sob

Most of the Indian players are fully tuned for T20 format after IPL.

However it seems more than the Indian team the Indian media is behaving as if we have already won the trophy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafael

I have a feeling, that S.A wil be champions this time around..They have got the most balanced team.

Look out for Morkel Brothers.


----------



## luckyy

hacsan said:


> any link for online streaming bros???????????? for wrold T20
> 
> help would be highly appreciated, cheers



World Twenty20


----------



## luckyy

are you people watching all the warmup games ?

i mean the timings are so pathatic for us , it's around 10pm in night...

when most of us tired to just go to sleep...


----------



## Jako

Naaaa.....we are the most charged after 10pm......i go to sleep at around 4am......great timings for me......though parting is gonna be off,but the wc is worth it.....


----------



## luckyy

may be we are going to watch only few selected matches.....that too only the first inning..

badluck UK , this event might not give you much finacials...


----------



## Lockheed F-16

Kick Younis Khan out!


----------



## proud_indian

Lockheed F-16 said:


> Kick Younis Khan out!


----------



## Lockheed F-16

proud_indian said:


>



Our team has just demonstrated its dumb performance like usual.


----------



## proud_indian

Lockheed F-16 said:


> Our team has just demonstrated its dumb performance like usual.



But our team outplayed ur team in every aspect of game


----------



## Introvert

C'mon, it's jus a warm up.


----------



## Lockheed F-16

proud_indian said:


> But our team outplayed ur team in every aspect of game



Sorry, but it didn't. If the fielding is imrpoved and the batsmen in good form I am sure the PAK Team can defeat India


----------



## smart_simple

Lockheed F-16 said:


> Sorry, but it didn't. If the fielding is imrpoved and the batsmen in good form I am sure the PAK Team can defeat India



ya in T20 it will possible to defeat India b'coz of its uncertainty but in one days its quite hard to defeat India.

The main problem of Pakistan is they only maintain their performance since last 10 year but in the other hand India has improve their performance 10 time better in last 10 year


----------



## proud_indian

Lockheed F-16 said:


> Sorry, but it didn't. If the fielding is imrpoved and the batsmen in good form I am sure the PAK Team can defeat India



i think u r right if our fielders did well, ur team was not able to manage 
to score even that much 

as far as the batting is concerned only two of our batsman were able to chase the score but the list is too big

Virender Sehwag(unfortunately he was not fit otherwise he really likes to play against pakistan ) 

Mahendra singh dhoni(best captain amongst the team currently playing around the globe)

Yuvraj singh(sirf naam he kafi hai, remember last T20 world cup)

Suresh Raina(this guy is in top form, check his this years performence in IPL and his current ODI form)

Yusuf Pathan(this guy is become indian trademark when it is comes hitting)

Irfan pathan(everybody knows his alrounder capabilities)

except this we have Praveen kumar, Bhajji, Zaheer these player can be handy when required 

I must say this is the best batting lineup india has ever had

u can not compare it to ur side


----------



## Skywalker

Its good that they have a very good team this time around but they are not invincible (as shown by NZ). 

We badly need Imran nazir , Abdul razzak and co. back, they are too good players to sit out.

Hopfully Pakistan team will regain its form quickly, I am still optimistic, again India is not invincible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jihad

India invincible?
LOL, they'll get their *** handed to them.
Go Pakistan GO!
Don't f-up this time, you lousy worthless cricket players, make us Pakistanis proud!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabbar

A Pakistan fan embraces an Indian fan before their teams play each other in a Twenty20 World Cup warm-up cricket match at the Oval in London.


----------



## luckyy

india beat pakistan in their warmup game by 9 wickets...

Pakistan won the toss and elected to bat first ....

pakistan 158/6 (20 overs)
india 159/1 (17overs)

for complete scorecard..ICC - Scorecard

all warmup games over..
real action to start now.....

India will play it's first game on 6th with bangladesh at Trent Bridge...
match timings 22:00 IST..


----------



## luckyy

Ishant was out of touch in IPL , but here in england it's a total turn around , he is realy balling well , he also ball a maiden over yesterday , balling a maiden in a T20 is very rear....

in next match will sahwag play and whom he will replace is also a matter of intrest , sahwag was infect out of form in the IPL and here also he was sitting out in both the warmup games....

gambhir did score 50 but he looks not in touch , his footwark was not there....

rohit was outstanding in both the warmup games.....indian batting now very much depend on rohit and suresh raina...


----------



## MZUBAIR

Poor bowling, fielding and captains dumb skills laid defeat against SA and India.

In the previous game Younis Khan gave a non professional statement that "We lost the game because we were tired and arrived here 2 days ago". That was non sense statement.

In the last game against India, he changed the batting order of misbha and Shahid Afridi and that was silly mistake.
When Pakistan was 2/45 in 5th over. It was the time where Y.Khan would come up himself after words misbah. Malik and Afridi would be used in ater innings.

Poor fielding and field arrangement was along with the bowloing was the plus performance to lose the game against India.

Younis is not a good skipper 

Loser coach statement about Pakistan defeat.
Spinners could not perform up to mark: Intikhab


----------



## MZUBAIR

Ishant first over was turrning period of the game, when Pakistan lost 3 wiskets in 5 bowls.
It was good fight from Indian side


----------



## Introvert

Jab sanp (snake) zakhmi ho jata hai to woh aur zayada khatarnak ho jata hai


----------



## MZUBAIR

Baazi said:


> Jab sanp (snake) zakhmi ho jata hai to woh aur zayada khatarnak ho jata hai



Agar saanp (snake) may shram ho ge to wo khatarnak ho ga na.
Un ko tu sharm he nahi ate......apne ghalte dosrow per daltay hain.

Kabhi kahtya hain hum takhay howa thay tu kahbi spinners nay acha nahi khela.....oar kal koi oar bahana.

I think its PCB, who's big responsible about the team performance.
They missed Abdul razzaq.
Muhammad Hafiz was batter then Yasir Arfat.
*Where was Salman butt in last game?*


----------



## sob

Guys what has happened to Sohail Tanvir. Last year he really rocked in IPL1. 

Pakistan need him to fire.


----------



## proud_indian

MZUBAIR said:


> Agar saanp (snake) may shram ho ge to wo khatarnak ho ga na.


----------



## MZUBAIR

sob said:


> Guys what has happened to Sohail Tanvir. Last year he really rocked in IPL1.
> 
> Pakistan need him to fire.



Sohail Tanvir bowled yesterday but only 2 overs.
He is not looking in form. He bowled poor in last 2 warm up games


----------



## salman nedian

I am a great admirer of Fawad alam. Player like him is a must in middle order when our top order is performing as usual.


----------



## Hasnain2009

Pakistan was playing with very young players!
Both openers was young,
Ahmed shehzad is only 17, and second opener is only 19!


----------



## MZUBAIR

salman nedian said:


> I am a great admirer of Fawad alam. Player like him is a must in middle order when our top order is performing as usual.



I havent seen any thing which makes him different then others. I think Muhammad Hafeez and Abdul Razzak were batter then him


----------



## MZUBAIR

Hasnain2009 said:


> Pakistan was playing with very young players!
> Both openers was young,
> Ahmed shehzad is only 17, and second opener is only 19!



Ahmaed Shazad is a good player, wt abt "Nasir Jamshed". Y they dropped him.

The team is not good for critical tournament.

Besides that Y PCB let Imran Nazir, Imran Farhat, Abdul razzaq away from the team and dropped them 2 years ago. For they joined ICL.

Now PCB and all of them are suffering.
Muhammad Hafeez can also play as opener and can be helpfull as bowler.


*Any ways the more important thing is captain, Younis Khan dont know how to use team.*

It surprised me when he brought Afridi at number 3 and dropped Misbah at number 7.

Malik should always come after Misbah and Younis.

Field placment and bowling was very poor in both previous games.

Pakistan should keep 3 hitters (2 oppeners, Kamran Akmal) at the top and 3 hitter (Afridi, Malik, Arfat or some one else) at bottom.

Misbah and younis should be in middle.

Butt must play each game to get in good touch.
His foot movements were not very good in previous games.


----------



## proud_indian

MZUBAIR said:


> I havent seen any thing which makes him different then others. I think Muhammad Hafeez and Abdul Razzak were batter then him



u r right Abdul Razzak is overall a excellent player and a very good hitter.

But i must say yesterday's match was the least interesting match in terms of India-Pak rivalry.

I was sure abt Indian win but i was expecting a good competition from pak side. But anyways grt whitewash


----------



## sob

MZUBAIR said:


> It surprised me when he brought Afridi at number 3 and dropped Misbah at number 7.



IMO Afridi was brought in to keep the momentum going. Remeber before that Pakistan was going at a very good pace and had Afridi managed to hit a few boundaries, the score could have gone 180+.


----------



## Hasnain2009

Fast bowler Mohammad Amir was also only 17 year old!
He was bowling good!


----------



## Rafael

C'mon guys, It was crystal clear that this team cant take on India..We were missing some of our key players and to tell you the truth..Its not about India, Had there been any good team playing against us the results would have been the same....

Our time in cricket is over, We ruled the grounds for nearly 30 years but now its India's time.. Let them enjoy it...

It'll take us atleast 10-15 years to build a good cricket team... So no worries...


----------



## salman nedian

MZUBAIR said:


> I havent seen any thing which makes him different then others. I think Muhammad Hafeez and Abdul Razzak were batter then him



Abdur Razzaq no doubt has great abilities to clinch the match from the other side but unfortunately he is not in the side for 20-20 world cup. Fawad is a kind of player who stays at the wicket and maintain good strike rate with ones and twos relieving the pressure on other partner.


----------



## smart_simple

ICC T20 World Cup Schedule 2009, ICC Twenty 20 Worldcup TimeTable 2009

=======================================
Group A :* India* , Bangladesh , Ireland

Group B : *Pakistan* , England , Netherlands

Group C : Australia , Sri Lanka , West Indies

Group D : South Africa , New Zealand , Scotland

=======================================
Matches Timings and Schedule

1st T20 will be played between England v Netherlands on 05, June 2009 in London Day/Night

2nd New Zealand v Scotland on 06, June 2009 in London Day match

3rd Australia v West Indies on 06, June 2009 Day mach in London

*4th India v Bangladesh on 06, June 2009 in Nottingham D/N*

5th South Africa v Scotland on 07, June 2009 day match in London

*6th England v Pakistan on 07, June 2009 D/N match in London*

7th Bangladesh v Ireland on 08, June 2009 Day match Nottingham

8th Australia v Sri Lanka on 08, June 2009 D/N in Nottingham

*9th Pakistan v Netherlands on 09, June 2009 London day match*

10th New Zealand v South Africa on 09, June 2009 D/N in London

11th Sri Lanka v West Indies on 10, June 2009 in Nottingham

*12th India v Ireland on 10, June 2009*


======================================================

Super Eight T20 world cup 2009 match schedule and timings

On 11, June 2009------------------------------My prediction 

D1 v A2 in Nottingham ------------------South Africa vs Bangladesh
B2 v D2 in Nottingham----------------*Pakistan vs New Zealand*

12, June 2009

B1 v C2 in London------------------------England vs Sri Lanka
A1 v C1 IN London-----------------------*India vs Australia*

13, June 2009

C1 v D2 in London-------------------------Australia vs New Zealand
D1 v B1 IN London-------------------------South Africa vs England

14, June 2009

A2 v C2 in London--------------------------Bangladesh vs Sri Lanka
A1 v B2 IN London-------------------------*India vs Pakistan*

15, June 2009

B2 v C1 in London-----------------------*Pakistan vs Australia*
B1 v A2 IN London-----------------------England vs Bangladesh

16, June 2009

D1 v C2 in Nottingham--------------------South Africa vs Sri Lanka
D2 v A1 IN Nottingham------------------*New Zealand vs India*

===============================================

Semi Final Matches

18, June 2009 - 1st Semi-Final

19, June 2009 - 2nd Semi-Final

Twenty20 World Cup 2009  Final on 21, June 2009 London.


----------



## Lockheed F-16

LOL India got an easy group, you have to admit it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proud_indian

Lockheed F-16 said:


> LOL India got an easy group, you have to admit it



Who cares when we are targeting only world cup nothing less, Does it matters if are playing against ireland or oz's? 

By the way no one can underestimate B'desh, remember their practice match against oz's . They have every gut to knock anyone out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sob

Also remember Bangladesh's record against both India and Pakistan in the World cup.


----------



## third eye

salman nedian said:


> Abdur Razzaq no doubt has great abilities to clinch the match from the other side but unfortunately he is not in the side for 20-20 world cup. Fawad is a kind of player who stays at the wicket and maintain good strike rate with ones and twos relieving the pressure on other partner.



I have found Razzaq to be a very stable player & was surprised not to see him play for so long..wonder why ?

He has the ability to change the complexion of a game..appears un ruffled always.

Not sure though if he is ok for the 20-20 format, but professional should adapt soon.


----------



## Al-zakir

proud_indian said:


> By the way no one can underestimate B'desh, remember their practice match against oz's . They have every gut to knock anyone out.



Bangladesh team is unpredictable. One day top the world and other day to the ground however as you pointed out they had good practice match so anything is possible.
Our team is young and less experienced than India or Pakistan however we achieve much during last several year. Good team on the making.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screaming Skull

*Symonds sent home from World Twenty20 for breaching team rules relating to alcohol​*
June 04, 2009

Australia allrounder Andrew Symonds is being sent home from the Twenty20 World Cup in England for breaching team rules relating to alcohol.

Symonds is a key player in Australia's limited-overs lineup.

He has a history of off-field problems dating back to Australia's last tour to England in 2005, when he was punished after a late night drinking session on the eve of a match.

Australia captain Ricky Ponting has called a news conference at the Oval at 1200 GMT to discuss the matter.

Australia is due to play West Indies on Saturday in their opening match of the Twenty20 World Cup.

Symonds sent home from World Twenty20 - CRICKETNDTV.com


----------



## smart_simple

Screaming Skull said:


> *Symonds sent home from World Twenty20 for breaching team rules relating to alcohol​*
> June 04, 2009
> 
> Australia all rounder Andrew Symonds is being sent home from the Twenty20 World Cup in England for breaching team rules relating to alcohol.
> 
> Symonds is a key player in Australia's limited-overs lineup.
> 
> He has a history of off-field problems dating back to Australia's last tour to England in 2005, when he was punished after a late night drinking session on the eve of a match.
> 
> Australia captain Ricky Ponting has called a news conference at the Oval at 1200 GMT to discuss the matter.
> 
> Australia is due to play West Indies on Saturday in their opening match of the Twenty20 World Cup.
> 
> Symonds sent home from World Twenty20 - CRICKETNDTV.com




OHH, I am a big fan of his batting but his off-field behavior always get problem for Australia team, now its very interesting to see the performance of the Australia team in this World cup


----------



## Skywalker

Guys, remember the 1992 world cup, we lost almost every warm up match and infact started vert poorly by loosing the match against west indies by 10 wickets and then bowled out for 70 odd runs against England. 

So what happened after, we end up in winning the world cup. Everyone is here to give their best, all we want Pakistan is to show some attitude. thats it.


----------



## luckyy

dhoni seem to be bit upset over the inclusion of two unfit players , sahwag and zaheer in the team.....


----------



## Rafael

Skywalker said:


> Guys, remember the 1992 world cup, we lost almost every warm up match and infact started vert poorly by loosing the match against west indies by 10 wickets and then bowled out for 70 odd runs against England.
> 
> So what happened after, we end up in winning the world cup. Everyone is here to give their best, all we want Pakistan is to show some attitude. thats it.




A typical Pakistani, Optimistic as ever 

No offence to you sir...


----------



## duhastmish

South africa - Chokers,

INDIA - complacency,

NZ- Over performers but luck runs out in the end.

Pakistan -Not professional enough.

WEST indies - WHO ????

Bangladesh - too young of a cricket nation.

Sri lanka - they can dig it deep, but loose out in finals, against non asian countries.

Aussie- not as talented as asian teams but true professionals, they can do it but just a shadow of past. 

England - Fighting among themselves.
-------------
gunna be tough for punters.


----------



## salman nedian

raheel1 said:


> A typical Pakistani, Optimistic as ever
> 
> No offence to you sir...



Raheel!
There must be public pressure on cricket team to perform well, we are not running a charity board. We are paying our taxes to run this board and if we don&#8217;t expect them to perform they will take it for granted. One of the reasons for good Indian performance is the public pressure; we cannot leave them by saying that these guys are incapable. They are being paid and must improve their performance.


----------



## rokhanyousafzai

guys we are missing 6 players that are normally in our side. Amir is an exciting prospect and he looks quick remembering the guy is only 17 and i would love to see what he is clocking with the speed guns. Shehzaid looks good but he need to control himself better. Batting wise we look good but our bowling is weak since we have no rana, akhtar , asif, razzaq and gul is out of form


----------



## Al-zakir

duhastmish said:


> Bangladesh - too young of a cricket nation.



Too young yeh...........Remember last world cup..........


----------



## rokhanyousafzai

Al-zakir said:


> Too young yeh...........Remember last world cup..........



love the way the bengalis play it is very exciting and fearless cricket


----------



## SummerWine

rokhanyousafzai said:


> Batting wise we look good but our bowling is weak since we have no rana, akhtar , asif, razzaq and gul is out of form



No offence but;

Rana: was given so many chaces but he failed a lot, 
Akhtar: what a waste of talent, he cant even bowl 4 overs in T20 anymore. 
Asif: again suicidal attitude, who knows what happened in UAE
Razzaq: he should be in the team, too good cricketer.
Gul: he has to be the saviour of Pak in this T20, cos if he aint then ery less chances. 
Imran Nazir could have been a better choice had he not joined ICL. Way better than Mr. Salman BUTT

Pak could goahead as chances are that they play against srilanka, newzealand and Bangladesg in the second phase.

Fielding will determine how far we go, IMO.


----------



## Screaming Skull

England loose to Netherlands by 4 wkts in tournament opener!!! 

Pakistan Beware! (Same group)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SummerWine

Unbelievable victory for dutch, the way they chased England's total, i must say they were awesome and fearless. England has been very unlucky in their many sports lately. Football, Rugby, Cricket...I feel sorry for them.

Its a do or die now on Sunday for Eng when they take on Pak. 

Stunning victory for dutch.


----------



## Skywalker

Its a lesson for us...never give up.


----------



## Durran3

This is a good opportunity for Pakistan to kick England out from the T20 World cup... they should be able to beat Netherlands hopefully.. But those dam memories of Ireland keep coming back..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

Al-zakir said:


> Too young yeh...........Remember last world cup..........



Yes i do remeber but it was counted as a surprize - i Love to see an underdog doing much better than expected of them. but right now a few occasional wins dont make them a good cricketing nation. 

Bangladesh i see a team which can get as good as srilanka but not right now its close to impossible to see them winning this t20 cup.


----------



## Screaming Skull

*Rain may wash out India's opener against Bangladesh​*
June 06, 2009 

Heavy overnight threatens to wash out India's opening ICC World Twenty20 encounter against Bangladesh at Trent Bridge, Nottingham, on Saturday.

It started raining late Friday evening and has since lashed the city

through the night. The weather forecast is also not too bright, with more rainfall predicted for rest of the day.

Defending champions India play their first match of the tournament at 1800 local time, but with the rain showing no signs of relenting, the chances of a game looks very bleak at the moment.

Earlier, on Friday, the opening ceremony of the tournament was cancelled due to rain before minnows Holland shocked hosts England.

India's second match of the tournament is against Ireland on Wednesday, June 10.

Rain may wash out India's opener Rediff Sports


----------



## SummerWine

England produce the perfect capitulation | Opinion | Cricinfo Magazine | Cricinfo.com

*England produce the perfect capitulation*

*England got exactly what they deserved against Netherlands, as they dared to treat a global tournament as a side-show*

Andrew Miller

June 5, 2009


The moment of glory that the Netherlands deserved, as England pay the price for their arrogance &#169; Associated Press



Related Links 
Player/Officials: Paul Collingwood | Kevin Pietersen | Adil Rashid | Jeroen Smits 
Matches: England v Netherlands at Lord's 
Series/Tournaments: ICC World Twenty20 
Teams: England | Netherlands 

What gracious, accommodating, spare-no-blushes hosts England have turned out to be. What a sensational tournament they have just set in motion. Forget the IPL, with its glitz and gaudiness, and beyond-the-boundary's-edge entertainment. All England could do to rescue an evening as dank as their dressing-room was provide a cricketing contest that required no hyperbole. That's exactly what they came up with, conjuring up a humiliation that might even bump Gordon Brown's own meltdown off the front pages of the morning papers. England are dead in the drizzle. Their tournament, however, is soaring through the clouds. 


How the game needed a night like this. A perfect capitulation from a host team that, in the accidental admission of the captain Paul Collingwood, took a punt with its selection and fielded a weakened team in anticipation of "a big year ahead of us". What an absurd approach. Not even the prospect of hosting a World Cup - a World Cup! - could shake England out of their arrogant assumption that there's only one contest that counts this summer. Bring on the Ashes? Not on this evidence. Keep them as far away from this contaminated attitude as possible. 


The most damning statistic on a sorry evening for the hosts was the sixes count - the most basic indicator of 20-over competence. The Dutch cleared the ropes on four glorious occasions - the pinch-hitting Darron Reekers managed it twice in the first three overs alone - as they followed the orders of their captain, Jeroen Smits, to go down swinging and see what they could do. "I'd rather be 80 all out than 130 for 5," he declared, an attitude that transcended the gulf in status between the sides. The margin of Netherlands' victory was far, far greater than that scampered final run. Victory went to the team that wanted it most, and England, shamefully, barely seemed to want it at all. 


"It's pretty hard to take, you call them sides the minnow sides, but today they've thoroughly deserved their victory," said Collingwood. "When you get 160-odd on the board you think you've got enough, but they played with plenty freedom and belief, and they ran better than us between the wickets. The boys are devastated in the dressing-room, but we've got to bounce back, and play a hell of a lot better on Sunday." 


Ah yes, Sunday - the real start to England's campaign. Pakistan are the opponents, a daunting team at the best of times, but England may not even get the opportunity to put this debacle behind them. The forecast for the weekend is nigh on apocalyptic, and a wash-out would mean their sorriest World Cup exit yet - yes, worse even than 1999, when they did at least manage to get their opening ceremony underway. But that looming rain-band is all the more reason to question the bewildering complacency England showed in selection, with their two cockiest performers, Kevin Pietersen and Graeme Swann, left on the sidelines to nurse injuries that surely would not have prevented them playing at, say, Cardiff on July 8. 


Pietersen's absence was the most unforgivable decision, and when quizzed about his fitness, Collingwood's flustered response spoke volumes. "He woke up this morning very, very sore. It was a surprise to him, and more of a surprise to the rest of us, to be honest. We hope he'll be fit for Sunday, but we're obviously not going to take any major risks, simple as that. He's involved in a big year ahead of us, but this is a must-win game on Sunday, and if he's fit he's playing." 


So which is it, Paul? Does Pietersen play through the pain to rescue a World Cup campaign, or does he sit on the sidelines and nurse that Achilles until the Ashes? Even in their hour of desperation, this team cannot bring itself to focus on the present. Too many non-events against a supine West Indies side allowed them to believe they were over the traumas of the past year. And yet, the first side they played this summer who really wanted to beat them was Scotland at Trent Bridge on Wednesday, and - had it not been for Pietersen's soothing half-century - that is almost certainly what Scotland would have done. 


If the Dutch took heart from that effort, tonight they added extra soul to create a simple but effective cocktail that left England punch-drunk. "Tonight's performance has surprised a lot of us," said Collingwood. "I thought they were well planned, they stuck to their strengths, and their batting did surprise us. Every time we got a wicket we thought, right, we're on top of them here, but every batsman seemed to score boundaries from ball one. That kind of freedom doesn't come easy. All the players went out and played with that kind of belief, and put us right on the back foot." 


Are you serious, Paul? What on earth did England think would happen? Did they honestly believe the Dutch would rock up to what is effectively their home World Cup, and do nothing more than go through the motions? No, there's only one side in the world who would be that deluded. England projected their own misguided prejudices onto their opponents, and found a reflection that was nothing like their preconceptions. 


If England go out of their own party early, then at least they'll be replaced by a team that wants to be involved &#169; Associated Press




"We played brave cricket tonight," said the Man of the Match, Tom de Grooth, unwittingly echoing Collingwood's pre-series declaration, but doing so in a voice that carried the strength of his convictions. His captain, meanwhile, remained cheekily grounded in his assessment. "I think we played okay," said Smits. "Batting-wise we played up to our capabilities 99&#37;, but in fielding and bowling, there's still room for improvement. We played okay and we're looking forward to our next opposition, that is Pakistan." 


England are unlikely to be looking forward to Pakistan with quite the same relish. All their thoughts have turned to sackcloth (and Ashes), and Collingwood, one senses, cannot offload his captaincy burden quickly enough. He was handed the job reluctantly when Andrew Strauss decided to distance himself from this campaign, in what seems in hindsight to have been the shrewdest dereliction of duty imaginable. His orders at the handover would have been simple - maintain our momentum if you can, but at least return my team with some shred of its dignity remaining. 


Whoops. Strauss may not be able to lift the ball in the air without picking out long-on, but at least he has a grasp of basic tactics, and can maintain a diplomatic straight face when events go against his men. Sadly for Collingwood, a decent man but a hopeless leader, he has fallen short in every regard. As lugubrious in the build-up as Mike Atherton in his Captain Grumpy heyday, his failure both on and off the field tonight was absolute. 


Collingwood's worst decision by far was his reliance on Adil Rashid in those decisive middle overs. Who better to turn to in a crisis than a debutant legspinner, in the rain, with short boundaries? It wasn't that Rashid bowled badly - he did alright in the circumstances, leaking his runs at nine an over. It was that he was bowling at all. 


"We were taking a bit of a gamble with Adil today," said Collingwood. "He's not played a lot but we thought that exposure would do him the world of good. Graeme Swann, he knows what he's all about with his offspin and the experience he brings, but a legspinner in Twenty20 cricket is certainly a wicket-taker. I guess we took a bit of a punt on Adil, he bowled exceptionally the other night, and he's certainly a player for the future. Why not put him into a game like this?" 


As soon as he said this, Collingwood tried to cram the words back into his mouth, but it was no good, his foot was already wedged firmly in place. "I probably used the wrong word there, if I could take that back I would," he said. "We all know what Adil can do, we've seen what he does in training and he's shown what he can do. We took a gamble on his experience, not on the skills he can produce." 


So it's official. This tournament, a global tournament, a direct descendant of the same World Cup that England have failed to win even once in its 34-year history, is nothing more than a knockabout to fill in time and ascertain form before the Ashes begin. Somebody save us from this monstrous delusion. The world is moving forward but England are looking back. And now even the minnows are biting at their heels. 


As the long-forgotten Alesha Dixon might have put it, had she been permitted to sing in the rain, "the boys done nothing". On Sunday, if the fates have any decency, England's World Cup journey will come to an end after a pitiful three days. And the teams that actually want to be here will carry their tournament for them. 
Andrew Miller is UK editor of Cricinfo

------------------------------------------------------------------------
_a superb article by Andrew Miller,_


----------



## Raquib

I'm too excited about today's match, Bangladesh vs. India.. the bd cricket team is doing quite well nowadays.. you never know whats gonna happen today..

*May Allah help us to win.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

6 wicket win to india or 30 runs win to india. India is too strong this time - with most sissy cricketers out .


----------



## BaburCM

Scots are going mighty good against NZ! A target of 90 in seven overs! Could be another shocker of the tournament. I hope the NZ team gets beaten. LOLZ


----------



## duhastmish

i wonder how come dutch buggers gets good at everythign they play????

hockey , soccar , kick boxing now they hitting soem cricket as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jihad

I personally hope Bangladesh snatches away that eager victory over India.
It's Twenty20, anything can happen!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raquib

Jihad said:


> I personally hope Bangladesh snatches away that eager victory over India.
> It's Twenty20, anything can happen!



Thanks for your support mate!!


----------



## Jihad

Bangladesh and India are going to play in a few hours right?
Oh man, I wish I could follow these matches live on my tv, i'd be getting some good food and lay down on my couch enjoying cricket like I used to.


----------



## BaburCM

LOL Chris Gayle is destroying the Aussies single handedly.


----------



## Jihad

BaburCM said:


> LOL Chris Gayle is destroying the Aussies single handedly.



Holy crap, i'm following it through cricinfo.com
Gayle and Fletcher are already at 77/0 with the 6th over almost in sight.


----------



## BaburCM

Jihad said:


> Holy crap, i'm following it through cricinfo.com
> Gayle and Fletcher are already at 77/0 with the 6th over almost in sight.



Live Cricket - Watch Cricket Stream, Free Cricket, Cricket Online

Check it out. Gayle is on fire hitting sixes and fours in a row. The guy has hit one of the biggest sixes ever.


----------



## Raquib

I wish Adam Gilchrist was on the Australian team.. they're doing too bad nowadays..


----------



## Raquib

Jihad said:


> Bangladesh and India are going to play in a few hours right?
> Oh man, I wish I could follow these matches live on my tv, i'd be getting some good food and lay down on my couch enjoying cricket like I used to.



30 minutes left bro..


----------



## Jako

India wd look for a perfect revenge of the wc2007 beating today........we are gonna go hard at you today,raquib.....watch out.......btw,ashraful said that bd was the fourth best team in the tournament,in a interview to a newspaper here......what say?


----------



## Raquib

Jako said:


> India wd look for a perfect revenge of the wc2007 beating today........we are gonna go hard at you today,raquib.....watch out.......btw,ashraful said that bd was the fourth best team in the tournament,in a interview to a newspaper here......what say?



well, didnt know about what he said but that guy sucks..
I like Tamim, Mashrafe, Sakib and some other players..


----------



## Al-zakir

India have won the toss and will bat. Another 15 min........



Bangladesh 
India

Match scheduled to begin at 18:00 local time (17:00 GMT)

Current time: 17:42 local, 16:42 GMT
Bangladesh squad
Mohammad Ashraful*, Abdur Razzak, Junaid Siddique, Mahmudullah, Mashrafe Mortaza, Mithun Ali, Mushfiqur Rahim&#8224;, Naeem Islam, Raqibul Hasan, Rubel Hossain, Shahadat Hossain, Shamsur Rahman, Shakib Al Hasan, Syed Rasel, Tamim Iqbal

India squad
MS Dhoni, V Sehwag, G Gambhir, Harbhajan Singh, RA Jadeja, Z Khan, P Kumar, PP Ojha, IK Pathan, YK Pathan, SK Raina, I Sharma, RG Sharma, RP Singh, Yuvraj Singh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jako

Yeah.....i am a biiig fan of mashraffe too......though like ashraful too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

India vs BD

dfgdfgdgdfg4454 on USTREAM: . Hockey

http://cricket.rockpk.com/server2.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Jako said:


> Yeah.....i am a biiig fan of mashraffe too......though like ashraful too



How about young blood tamim and saqib al hassan. I am counting on them like last world cup. I am looking forward to see a competitive match regardless the outcome.


----------



## Jako

Tamim kicked us out of wc2007.......i am really damn afraid of the volatile nature of that guy.......btw,teams are on ground,now..


----------



## Gabbar

*LIVE: BD Vs INDIA.*
http://t2020live.blogspot.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

1 out. alhumdulillah. Sakib boy.............my brother


----------



## Jako

Shakib does it for bd.....rohit out......though he sd have been out one ball earlier......dhoni in


----------



## Al-zakir

We need one more quick to put pressure on India..........lets go saqib..........


----------



## BaburCM

Bhoni is gone. Bhoni got bowled cheaply. He's not as good as some believe. Bhoni got everything wrong when going for the slog. Fairly simple and straight line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jako

Dhoni out....spinners doing great job for bd.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Hahaha, India is struggling. Occasional boundary. I think if BD bat like against Aus they will win comfortably. Singh ka bacha is taking a risk now. BD is going to have to tame Singhoo. Singhoo has already hit three sixes.


----------



## Jako

HAHah yuvraj hit two consecutive sixes,yusuf coming next....btw,third six as i type...,muhahaha


----------



## Al-zakir

Good over India.


----------



## BaburCM

^^ Don't worry Jako beta, BD is also going to bat.


----------



## Al-zakir

gautam out. good catch..........


----------



## Jako

Gambir out....maybe a blessing in disguise....


----------



## BaburCM

Gambiroo out! Back to the pavilion. The B h i n d i a n s have ruined my stream. Multiplying by the thousands!


----------



## Gabbar

Yuvraj is on onslaught!!!


----------



## Jako

Yeah,i know babur bhai......tamim is grt....btw another yuvi six.....and a four....and another fouryahoooo


----------



## BaburCM

^^ Very good! Shabaash beta. You should know.


----------



## Jako

Go uv go.....singh is king


----------



## Jako

I have nothing to lose.....i win both ways.....one way my country wins....other way amar bangali bhai-era....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Yes! Singhoo gone! Caught! Back to the pavilion beta.

PS. What?! Cut the sentimental crap dude. BD is a sovereign nation. You wish BD was part of India.


----------



## Gabbar

^^ and he is done.


----------



## Jako

Noooo....uv out.....


----------



## Al-zakir

Yuvraj out..........


----------



## Jako

Na...,babur bhai.....just the bd roots......love to be in a win-win situation.....


----------



## BaburCM

^^ Don't worry beta. Very convenient to be on both sides. Hey, I never loose!


----------



## Al-zakir

clean boldddddddddddddd


----------



## Jako

Raina out.....rubel going great guns in last over....


----------



## Jako

Pathan six.....man,this pathans are strong!!!


----------



## BaburCM

The wannabe Pathan is in. 181 is doable for BD, but they will have to bat like against Aus.


----------



## Jako

India finish 180.....


----------



## Al-zakir

180 for 5. let see how our boys do.........Go bd team.


----------



## BaburCM

^^ BD will have to bat on their best. This won't be easy. It's a challenging target. The big hitters will have to produce sixes and fours early on. Good news is that it's a good flat batting pitch. We need a flying start otherwise it'll be very difficult. The openers will have to play Gayle type innings. I've seen the BD openers against the Aussies and on their day are capable of pulling it off.


----------



## Jako

Ishant,zaheer,bhajji.....heck of a bowling line up.....lets see how bd fares.....cheers


----------



## BaburCM

^^ I beg to differ. India has a *decent* bowling line up, but a *good* batting line up. India's strength lies in batting, not bowling. Bowlers are average as compared to other top notch bowling line-ups.


----------



## Raquib

taking a break..how long its gonna last..cant wait!!

*May Allah help us.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SummerWine

well well....could have been another upset....still can.....but last two overs didnt go all too well for Bangladesh....but Aftab and Ashraf can still do it......just remember how cool Dutch played.....

had Indians been conatined till 170...would ve been good for Bangladesh

Go Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jako

Yeah?? Dear,check the facts bout the top bowling duo in world cricket right now,based on stats....


----------



## BaburCM

^^ Jakoo beta, I know the stats. Don't lecture me about any stats. India has an average bowling line-up as compared to other top bowling line-ups. Sixer as we speak beta! Wannabe Pathan is already throwing in yorkers.


----------



## Jako

First six....done,babur..,...why isn't ishant opening?? Btw ,bd is batting well.....really well....


----------



## Always Neutral

Raquib said:


> *May Allah help us.*



Allah cant help you and has to be NEUTRAL as there are some muslims in Indian team. I think the talented Bangladeshis in the cricket team will help themselves and produce an upset.

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raquib

*SIX..........*


----------



## Al-zakir

18 for 1.1 go tamim bhai


----------



## Jako

Tamim....tamim....tamim.....somebody get em out.....


----------



## BaburCM

LOL Indians putting a spinner in third over. Bhoni has stumped Tamim. Jako beta, you must be sad since your roots lie in BD. Now, choose a side please. We need loyalty, not convenience.


----------



## Always Neutral

Jako said:


> Tamim....tamim....tamim.....somebody get em out.....



Allah just answered your prayers thru Pathan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jako

First wicket...,.hahahahaha.....tamim gone.....,yusuf does it.....,yahooooo.....we win,guaranteeeed...,..the pain's gone


----------



## Al-zakir

Jako said:


> First wicket...,.hahahahaha.....tamim gone.....,yusuf does it.....,yahooooo.....we win,guaranteeeed...,..the pain's gone



You stop doing buddo on our player man. what the hell


----------



## Jako

Babur bhai.....stop pissing on my tail......as i said......i am with both of them....but india's first priority....


----------



## BaburCM

Jako said:


> First wicket...,.hahahahaha.....tamim gone.....,yusuf does it.....,yahooooo.....we win,guaranteeeed...,..the pain's gone



What a chameleon. You change your colour at convenience. Pick a side Jakoo. Losing and winning is part of the deal. LOLZ what a hypocrite! India has first priority?! Beta, stop acting like a hypocrite.


----------



## Jako

Hahah zakir.....i dont need to anymore.....we'll win anyways....


----------



## Always Neutral

Jako said:


> Hahah zakir.....i dont need to anymore.....we'll win anyways....



Don't be to sure. Bangladesh can bat till no 8.

Regards


----------



## Jako

Ok....babur.......i chose myself.......understand the inner meaning if you can.....done with ya...


----------



## BaburCM

142 runs from 93 balls is the equation as from now on. We need boundaries BD! Yes, they're coming as we speak! Keep it up BD.


----------



## Jako

Ishant drops a sitter.....what the hell......and a six....great goins bd....,


----------



## Al-zakir

Junaid doing it for tamim...........go junaid..


----------



## BaburCM

Jako said:


> Ok....babur.......i chose myself.......understand the inner meaning if you can.....done with ya...



LOL beta, don't get pissed.


----------



## Jako

Gotta do some more voodoo......hahah......


----------



## BaburCM

Ashraful gone. B h i n d i a n s are getting chuffed up. Shakib will have to cement and come up with the goodies. We need an aggressive long lasting innings.


----------



## Jako

Out.....out.....ashraful out....voodoo works....,you too learn some, zakir.......hahah


----------



## Al-zakir

Jako said:


> Gotta do some more voodoo......hahah......



You done it again. Asraf goneeeeeeee


----------



## Al-zakir

Jako said:


> Out.....out.....ashraful out....voodoo works....,you too learn some, zakir.......hahah



No it's unislamic man. can't do it.


----------



## Jako

Powerplays over.....now will start the spin test for bd.....


----------



## Al-zakir

We have 14 over left. still can be done but need determination and some luck.


----------



## Jako

Okees.....zakir bhai......go voodoo go.....hahah


----------



## BaburCM

^^ Beta, it's only a game. No need for any black magic or other weird s h i t.


----------



## SummerWine

.....what are the other batsmen that can still do it for bangladesh?


----------



## Jako

Six of bhajji.,....great hit truly.......


----------



## BaburCM

Bhajoo got owned for a sixer. 106 from 70 balls.


----------



## Jako

Voodoo does it again......hahah......i need to be a proffesional voodoo man now.....,hahah.....that was a nothing delivery,man!!!


----------



## BaburCM

Junaid gone! A win for BD now seems unlikely. 6 wickets still intact. We need the boundaries plus no more wickets falling. Pressure is mounting now.


----------



## Jako

Another one......hahah......it works,really works!!!


----------



## Jako

Bd bats deep.....who knows.....one big over reqd now,....and the match will be bang open then...


----------



## SummerWine

need a miracle now, bangladesh


----------



## BaburCM

97 from 56 balls and six wickets remaining. We need some boundaries now to alleviate pressure. Run rate is mounting. Current RR is 8. Required RR is 10.


----------



## Al-zakir

It's looking bad and I am disappointed. spinner done it.


----------



## haawk

thats a 100 from 63 balls


----------



## SummerWine

cant believe Kumble is doing commentary....


----------



## Al-zakir

One guy need to get fired up if wish to win. Musraffe still there and we have 10 over left.


----------



## haawk

85 /4
6 more to go


----------



## BaburCM

Al-zakir said:


> One guy need to get fired up if wish to win. Musraffe still there and we have 10 over left.



It's very much doable. Plenty of overs. BD needs a few boundaries. They need to get the momentum back.


----------



## SummerWine

yea if they can have a target of 50 runs in last 5 overs, that can be achieved


----------



## KSRaj

Ojha carrying his form from IPL days ... it was his entry that put the brakes on BD ....


----------



## Al-zakir

BaburCM said:


> It's very much doable. Plenty of overs. BD needs a few boundaries. They need to get the momentum back.



You are right. That is hope here. They need to keep cool their head and play the game.


----------



## BaburCM

88 from 46 balls. Try to take doubles if boundaries don't come that easily. Mahmudullah gone. 5 wickets remaining.


----------



## Al-zakir

what a catch. ******* guy.........


----------



## KSRaj

SummerWine said:


> cant believe Kumble is doing commentary....



And imagine Kumble praising Ojha's performance in IPL .. one of the guys responsible to snatch IPL trophy from his team..

Bangalore had lost the IPL ... I still cant get over it!


----------



## Jako

I told ya zakir,spinners are the hidden weapons in this format of the game.....yuvraj takes a blinder.....great just a great catch....


----------



## Always Neutral

BaburCM said:


> 88 from 46 balls. Try to take doubles if boundaries don't come that easily. Mahmudullah gone. 5 wickets remaining.



ITS OVER.

Hope we do the same with Pakistan tommorow.

Regards


----------



## SummerWine

very less chance now...


----------



## BaburCM

Catch dropped by Singhoo.


----------



## BaburCM

Always Neutral said:


> ITS OVER.
> 
> Hope we do the same with Pakistan tommorow.
> 
> Regards



LOL You just try beating the Dutch first. We'll talk about Pakistan after that. Wow, the way the Dutch owned you. Ouch!


----------



## SummerWine

hahaha a simple catch dropped by yuvruj....that could mean the one he took earlier was a fluke


----------



## Jako

Unbelievable.....yuvraj drops a sitter now.....what is this? Compensation for the last one


----------



## SummerWine

mutaza's six went all the way to delhi


----------



## Always Neutral

BaburCM said:


> LOL You just try beating the Dutch first. We'll talk about Pakistan after that.



Well lets wait and watch. You may just be in for a suprise.


----------



## Al-zakir

six. masraffe can do the magic.


----------



## BaburCM

Masrafe gone.


----------



## Al-zakir

No that's it. it's over .........


----------



## BaburCM

Always Neutral said:


> Well lets wait and watch. You may just be in for a suprise.



We'll see. I guess the obsession for the Ashes has cost the Brits the match against the Dutch. I hope Pakistan take out all their anger of the last two losses against England. I hope for another humiliation.


----------



## Always Neutral

Al-zakir said:


> six. masraffe can do the magic.




masraffe =


----------



## Jako

No,he is gone....stumped....great one.....i didn't notice it first....what now?


----------



## BaburCM

70 runs from 30 balls.


----------



## Always Neutral

BaburCM said:


> We'll see. I guess the obsession for the Ashes has cost the Brits the match against the Dutch.



You may have some bitter ash in your mouth if you underestimate us.

Regards


----------



## BaburCM

Always Neutral said:


> You may have some bitter ash in your mouth if you underestimate us.
> 
> Regards



Don't you worry Brit. Your arrogance will cost you dearly just like against The Netherlands. We don't underestimate anyone. We don't focus on one particular series or team unlike England. I just hope we can settle the score tomorrow. Perhaps teach you a lesson not to be arrogant. Arrogance is the mother of all evil. I'm glad the Dutch have brought you back to earth.


----------



## Always Neutral

BaburCM said:


> Don't you worry Brit. Your arrogance will cost you dearly just like against The Netherlands.



We wait and see my friend from Asia (cant call you the equivalent of Brit). You may just get your backside kicked out from the World Cup.

Regards

Till then appreciate the Indian effort and also remember how wrong you were about the Indian bowling line up today.


----------



## Jako

Another one gone....c ojha b zaheer


----------



## Al-zakir

Well now we know the outcome of the game. Congratulation to India. good game.


----------



## Always Neutral

Al-zakir said:


> Well now we know the outcome of the game. Congratulation to India. good game.



SEE I TOLD YOU ALLAH WILL BE NEUTRAL TODAY.


----------



## BaburCM

Always Neutral said:


> We wait and see my friend from Asia (cant call you the equivalent of Brit). You may just get your backside kicked out from the World Cup.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Till then appreciate the Indian effort and also remember how wrong you were about the Indian bowling line up today.



Don't worry arrogant pommie. I'm a Dutch btw that has roots in Pakistan. Get your facts straight. LOL Holland has already beaten your arrogant rear end. That is enough satisfaction for me. Heck, I threw a party yesterday with some of my Dutch friends. Let's just hope that Pakistan can make my day a lot sweeter tomorrow. You arrogant Brits deserve a thrashing. You just *deserve* it and no one really feels sorry for arrogant Brits. The same story for footie. You only boast to be good at every sport when you're not.

With all due respect, but India hasn't faced a top class bating line up yet. Wait till the Indian bowling line up meets quality and watch what happens to your lovely India.


----------



## Jako

Thank you,zakir......,.bd tried well......but the better side won,.....no hard feelings buddy....cheers


----------



## Always Neutral

BaburCM said:


> Don't worry pommie. I'm a Dutch btw that has roots in Pakistan. Get your facts straight. LOL Holland has already beaten your arrogant rear end. That is enough satisfaction for me. Let's just hope that Pakistan can make my day a lot sweeter.
> 
> With all due respect, but India hasn't faced a top class bating line up yet. Wait till the Indian bowling line up meets quality and watch what happens to your lovely India.



And what happens when the dutch play Pakistan and kicks their ***, whose side will you be double agent.

Regards


----------



## Jako

Hahah....this babur never gives up....new to cricket,eh?? Defending champs start off with a whopping win over a formidable opponent...


----------



## Al-zakir

Jako said:


> Thank you,zakir......,.bd tried well......but the better side won,.....no hard feelings buddy....cheers



Though I am feeling hurt however India deserve their win so I have no problem to accept it. Let see how you guys perform against Pakistan where I will be cheering for my fav team.


----------



## BaburCM

Always Neutral said:


> And what happens when the dutch play Pakistan and kicks their ***, whose side will you be double agent.
> 
> Regards



LOLZ Pommie is already making predictions before Pakistan has played a single match. You're very arrogant, but that was to be expected. You know what pommie, you just worry about your own loss against the Dutch. I'm sure you still haven't got over it. Have you read the headlines of the newspapers today? LOL You don't worry too much about Pakistan. Please, don't be too obsessed with Pakistan losing or winning. We can deal with our own loss or win. We don't need any pommie to comfort us. Pommie seems to be frustrated and furious about the loss against the Dutch and is now wishing Pakistan loses too. What a sore losers!


----------



## Always Neutral

Al-zakir said:


> Though I am feeling hurt however India deserve their win so I have no problem to accept it. Let see how you guys perform against Pakistan where I will be cheering for my fav team.



You will be CHEERING FOR INDIA ?


----------



## Al-zakir

Always Neutral said:


> SEE I TOLD YOU ALLAH WILL BE NEUTRAL TODAY.



Well I didn't say that. That was Raqiub.


----------



## Always Neutral

BaburCM said:


> LOLZ Pommie is already making predictions. You know what pommie, you just worry about your own loss against the Dutch. I'm sure you still haven't got over it. You don't worry too much about Pakistan. Please, don't be too obsessed with Pakistan. We can deal with our own loss.



Actually I am happy that the Dutch won fair and square but I see turncoats like you who were challenging Jako for a double stance are cross tongued themselves.

Once again when the Dutch will play Pakistan whom will you cheer ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Always Neutral

Al-zakir said:


> Well I didn't say that. That was Raqiub.



ok.

Then I am happy you keep allah out of sports.


----------



## Jako

INDIA.....TRUE CHAMPS OF WORLD CRICKET NOW.....NO MATTER WHAT SOME ARROGANT SAYS....INDIA RULES......btw zakir,too bad none of your favs are gonna win the trophy.....,hahah


----------



## BaburCM

Always Neutral said:


> Actually I am happy that the Dutch won fair and square but I see turncoats like you who were challenging Jako for a double stance are cross tongued themselves.
> 
> Once again when the Dutch will play Pakistan whom will you cheer ?



BS! You're just making that up. You weren't happy at all or otherwise you wouldn't be reacting like a typical sore loser. Wishing a specific team to lose on a Pakistani forum... Damned, your hatred must be deep. That's what we call self-contradiction. What the hell you talking about? I haven't even chosen any side. You're just putting words in my mouth. Pommie, show some patience and let me tell you that I support Pakistan. That's right Pommie. You got your answer? Are you satisfied now? I'm resolute in my choices. I'm not a hypocrite to choose sides whenever I like to.


----------



## Al-zakir

Though we lost however with a fight so I am satisfy with the outcome. It's always next time. Good luck to team India for next game.


----------



## Lockheed F-16

Al-zakir said:


> Though we lost however with a fight so I am satisfy with the outcome. It's always next time. Good luck to team India for next game.



Sorry but bengali batsmen are a bit stupid, he really quickly noticed that he has to hit sixes


----------



## Al-zakir

Jako said:


> INDIA.....TRUE CHAMPS OF WORLD CRICKET NOW.....NO MATTER WHAT SOME ARROGANT SAYS....INDIA RULES......btw zakir,too bad none of your favs are gonna win the trophy.....,hahah



Well it's a part of the game however I still be with our team even if they lose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Always Neutral

BaburCM said:


> What the hell you talking about? I haven't even chosen any side. You're just puttinfg words in my mouth. Pommie, show some patience and let me tell you that I support Pakistan. That's right Pommie. You got your answer?



And not Holland the country the feeds you and in which you live ?

Well now that says it all.

In English we have word for it : SPONGERS

I remember you called Jako a chameleon when he said he was happy either way if Bangladesh or India won ? Short memory eh ?


----------



## Al-zakir

Lockheed F-16 said:


> Sorry but bengali batsmen are a bit stupid, he really quickly noticed that he has to hit sixes



What can I say bro. They could have done it but not this time. oh well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jako

No hard feelings babur.....but i got a better way of explaining my stance to you.....i supported kolkata in ipl coz i hail from the city......but i always also supported chennai,as my fav players are there......so am i a hypocrate? No,i am more of a open hearted person......,..though you always tend to be in a state of dillema,when both of them are against each other.....and then your heart speaks for you,you support yourself then....,thnx


----------



## BaburCM

Always Neutral said:


> And not Holland the country the feeds you and in which you live ?
> 
> Well now that says it all.
> 
> In English we have word for it : SPONGERS
> 
> I remember you called Jako a chameleon when he said he was happy either way if Bangladesh or India won ? Short memory eh ?



What a load of BS! What the hell has being fed in a country got to do with supporting a damned cricket team?! I support Pakistan because they play attractive cricket! You're just confused and trying the old dirty BNP tricks on me. It isn't going to work pommie. I choose to support a team based on sportive and not national reasons. That's my freedom and something you cannot take away from me.


----------



## Always Neutral

BaburCM said:


> What the hell has being fed in a country got to do with supporting a damned cricket team?! I support Pakistan because they play attractive cricket! You're just confused and trying the old dirty BNP tricks on me. It isn't going to work pommie. I choose to support a team based on sportive and not national reasons. That's my freedom and something you cannot take away from me.



You are young and confused and have no moral obligation to live in country you don't support when they play the country of your fathers birth.

I am happy to support anyone black white or blue and born in timbaktoo who supports UK if he is a citizen of my country.

Its people like you who give BNP a cause because you think like them.

I love it that after you got cornered you hid behind the theme that you support Pakistan because they play attractive cricket when they are as attractive as the UK or Dutch team.

Anyway Spongers and fake patriots like U exist everywhere and its good to see they are on this forum too. Lets wait and see the match tommorrow and may the BEST TEAM WIN.



Ps : Chill otherwise you may get embolism


----------



## BaburCM

Always Neutral said:


> You are young and confused and have no moral obligation to live in country you don't support when they play the country of your fathers birth.
> 
> I am happy to support anyone black white or blue and born in timbaktoo who supports UK if he is a citizen of my country.
> 
> Its people like you who give BNP a cause because you think like them.
> 
> I love after you got cornered you hid behind the theme that you support Pakistan because they play attractive cricket when they are as attractive as the UK or Dutch team.
> 
> Anyway Spongers and fake patriots like U exist everywhere and its good to see they are on this forum too. Lets wait and see the match tommorrow and may the BEST TEAM WIN.



Stop trying to mix politics with sports! Just because I was born or bred in Holland doesn't necessarily mean that I have to support the national Dutch hockey, football or cricket team. I have plenty of Dutch friends that support other national teams. Does that make them a traitor? Stop trying to paint me as a traitor just because I support a different national team. You Brits are just annoyed about nothing. The same thing in the UK. You blame the Asian Muslim youth, which are born and bred in the UK, for supporting another team. Get over it! Supporting a specific team has nothing to do with showing loyalty or allegiance. That's medieval thinking. We live in global village, remember pommie?

Cut the BS pommie. You would like to believe that you got me cornered. Well, you haven't because I've broken your illogical BNP myth. I choose Pakistan because they play attractive cricket. Period. There are no if's and but's. I'm glad that I've exposed your medieval and racist motives. You're just the kind that are obsessed with questioning loyalty on a daily basis. The truth is that you're frustrated about *multi culture*. I know where your questioning and narrow-mindedness stems from. Your narrow-mindedness doesn't allow you to accept difference. I've met plenty of your kind that are filled with hate and rage. You like to imagine things which aren't even there. You're just confused due to blind hatred.


----------



## Jako

You supported bd here.....so whom would you support when pak plays bd,babur??....,.. I cherish achivements of both bd and india......and yes nationalistic views comes first even in sporting grounds......you dont watch indo-pak or brit-aus cricket,do you??


----------



## proud_indian

As i said earlier we can not B'desh lightly
They really played well.
But I didn't have any doubt abt our win.


----------



## PAFAce

India are definitely favourites to win again. Not because they have the most talent, a lot of sides have loads of talent, but because they're mentally the strongest team right now. They believe they can't lose, and with all the practice in Twenty20 they've had in the past months, it is hard to argue againt that.

Pakistan, on the other hand, are as unpredictable as ever. I wouldn't read too much into the warm up matches. We've had the least experience in Twenty20, or cricket in general, in the past few months and we really needed some practice. That's what we got in the warm ups, in fact, no team would benefit from the warm-ups more than Pakistan. The losses don't necessarily reflect our chances of winning, however, they did expose some massive gaps in our Cricket. We've got as much talent as any other team, if not more in the bowling department, but we lack the mental strength that comes with experience and confidence. That was the reason for the hiring of a team psychologist. But a psychologist can't do much if you don't have the desire to perform well in the first place.

InshAllah, it will be a great tournament for cricket lovers. My first team is obviously Pakistan, but I also want Bangladesh, the Nethelands, Sri Lanks and England to do very well (I think home teams should always do well, it makes for great excitement). Also, I would love for Pakistan to be the country to oust India (no hate, just good fun intended), becaue nothing would boost Pakistani confidence more than a win against India, their arch rivals and the favourites to win it all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Always Neutral

BaburCM said:


> Stop trying to mix politics with sports! Just because I was born or bred in Holland doesn't necessarily mean that I have to support the national Dutch hockey, football or cricket team. I know plenty of local Dutch friends that support other national teams. Does that make them a traitor? Stop trying to paint me as a traitor just because I support a different national team. You Brits are just annoyed about nothing. The same thing in the UK. You blame the Asian Muslim youth which are born and bred in the UK for supporting another team. Get over it! Supporting a specific team has nothing to do with disloyalty or allegiance. That's medieval thinking.



Ok so which Indian team do you like ?
Ok so which Indian place do you like ?
Ok so which Indian Actor do you like ?

There must be something attractive about India ? name something ?

From all your posts you come across as a rabid person who would like India destroyed while sitting safely in Holland but in your heart you probably hate Holland to.


----------



## BaburCM

Always Neutral said:


> Ok so which Indian team do you like ?
> Ok so which Indian place do you like ?
> Ok so which Indian Actor do you like ?
> 
> There must be something attractive about India ? name something ?
> 
> From all your posts you come across as a rabid person who would like India destroyed while sitting safely in Holland but in your heart you probably hate Holland to.



Stop imagining things! Stop making up BS! You're just speculating and imagining things. Why the hell would I *hate* Holland? Damned, what a deceitful being you are. You're just assuming out of the blue and putting words in my mouth. Quote me where I've even said such a horrible thing. I don't want India to be destroyed you confused pommie! Again, you're just seeing ghosts. Why the hell do I have to like anything about India to prove that I don't hate them? Dude, you're seriously confused. I only oppose some Indian members that react hostile towards Pakistan on this forum. Yes, I happen to have roots in Pakistan. Is that a bloody crime? Wouldn't you defend the country that you had roots in if someone else tried to defame it? Dude, get your facts straight! Again, I know exactly where your frustration stems from. You've got some serious issues to overcome in my opinion. It goes to show how much of a sore loser you really are. *Trying to equate sports with nationalism is sick to say the least.* Screw this s h i t man. I've lost my appetite for cricket! Trying to make me feel guilty for supporting a cricket team... What a sore loser. Hahaha, I've nailed your racist theory though. Running off like a coward does vindicate me. I'm going to rid those little devious demons inside of you. Just watch you biased being. You think you can play semantics with me. You're sorely mistaken pommie.


----------



## Durran3

PAFAce said:


> India are definitely favourites to win again. Not because they have the most talent, a lot of sides have loads of talent, but because they're mentally the strongest team right now. They believe they can't lose, and with all the practice in Twenty20 they've had in the past months, it is hard to argue againt that.
> 
> Pakistan, on the other hand, are as unpredictable as ever. I wouldn't read too much into the warm up matches. We've had the least experience in Twenty20, or cricket in general, in the past few months and we really needed some practice. That's what we got in the warm ups, in fact, no team would benefit from the warm-ups more than Pakistan. The losses don't necessarily reflect our chances of winning, however, they did expose some massive gaps in our Cricket. We've got as much talent as any other team, if not more in the bowling department, but we lack the mental strength that comes with experience and confidence. That was the reason for the hiring of a team psychologist. But a psychologist can't do much if you don't have the desire to perform well in the first place.
> 
> InshAllah, it will be a great tournament for cricket lovers. My first team is obviously Pakistan, but I also want Bangladesh, the Nethelands, Sri Lanks and England to do very well (I think home teams should always do well, it makes for great excitement). Also, I would love for Pakistan to be the country to oust India (no hate, just good fun intended), becaue nothing would boost Pakistani confidence more than a win against India, their arch rivals and the favourites to win it all.



Among all the BS in this thread..You sir have given the best answer 

Though i would like to Add South Africa in that list.. i love the South African Team, they are world class players that really deserve a world cup after so many years


----------



## Lockheed F-16

Durran3 said:


> Among all the BS in this thread..You sir have given the best answer
> 
> Though i would like to Add South Africa in that list.. i love the South African Team, they are world class players that really deserve a world cup after so many years



I would love to see the West Indies win if PAK doesn't. WI really deserve it, they showed it again today and they seem so nice and friendly ^^.


----------



## KSRaj

PAFAce said:


> India are definitely favourites to win again.



Favourites in T20 ... naah .. this is one format of the game where I think we just cannot call any team as favourites ... heroes one day and losers the next day ... the game is too fast!

Eg: Deccan Chargers were supposed to be the favourites in the first IPL ... they came last! 
DC were supposed to repeat their past performance in the 2nd IPL ... and they came 1st !
Naah ... impossible to predict the final winners imho !


----------



## BaburCM

*England produce the perfect capitulation*

What gracious, accommodating, spare-no-blushes hosts England have turned out to be. What a sensational tournament they have just set in motion. Forget the IPL, with its glitz and gaudiness, and beyond-the-boundary's-edge entertainment. All England could do to rescue an evening as dank as their dressing-room was provide a cricketing contest that required no hyperbole. That's exactly what they came up with, conjuring up a humiliation that might even bump Gordon Brown's own meltdown off the front pages of the morning papers. England are dead in the drizzle. Their tournament, however, is soaring through the clouds.







How the game needed a night like this. A perfect capitulation from a host team that, in the accidental admission of the captain Paul Collingwood, took a punt with its selection and fielded a weakened team in anticipation of "a big year ahead of us". What an absurd approach. Not even the prospect of hosting a World Cup - a World Cup! - could shake England out of their arrogant assumption that there's only one contest that counts this summer. Bring on the Ashes? Not on this evidence. Keep them as far away from this contaminated attitude as possible.

The most damning statistic on a sorry evening for the hosts was the sixes count - the most basic indicator of 20-over competence. The Dutch cleared the ropes on four glorious occasions - the pinch-hitting Darron Reekers managed it twice in the first three overs alone - as they followed the orders of their captain, Jeroen Smits, to go down swinging and see what they could do. "I'd rather be 80 all out than 130 for 5," he declared, an attitude that transcended the gulf in status between the sides. The margin of Netherlands' victory was far, far greater than that scampered final run. Victory went to the team that wanted it most, and England, shamefully, barely seemed to want it at all.

"It's pretty hard to take, you call them sides the minnow sides, but today they've thoroughly deserved their victory," said Collingwood. "When you get 160-odd on the board you think you've got enough, but they played with plenty freedom and belief, and they ran better than us between the wickets. The boys are devastated in the dressing-room, but we've got to bounce back, and play a hell of a lot better on Sunday."

Ah yes, Sunday - the real start to England's campaign. Pakistan are the opponents, a daunting team at the best of times, but England may not even get the opportunity to put this debacle behind them. The forecast for the weekend is nigh on apocalyptic, and a wash-out would mean their sorriest World Cup exit yet - yes, worse even than 1999, when they did at least manage to get their opening ceremony underway. But that looming rain-band is all the more reason to question the bewildering complacency England showed in selection, with their two cockiest performers, Kevin Pietersen and Graeme Swann, left on the sidelines to nurse injuries that surely would not have prevented them playing at, say, Cardiff on July 8.

Pietersen's absence was the most unforgivable decision, and when quizzed about his fitness, Collingwood's flustered response spoke volumes. "He woke up this morning very, very sore. It was a surprise to him, and more of a surprise to the rest of us, to be honest. We hope he'll be fit for Sunday, but we're obviously not going to take any major risks, simple as that. He's involved in a big year ahead of us, but this is a must-win game on Sunday, and if he's fit he's playing."

So which is it, Paul? Does Pietersen play through the pain to rescue a World Cup campaign, or does he sit on the sidelines and nurse that Achilles until the Ashes? Even in their hour of desperation, this team cannot bring itself to focus on the present. Too many non-events against a supine West Indies side allowed them to believe they were over the traumas of the past year. And yet, the first side they played this summer who really wanted to beat them was Scotland at Trent Bridge on Wednesday, and - had it not been for Pietersen's soothing half-century - that is almost certainly what Scotland would have done.

If the Dutch took heart from that effort, tonight they added extra soul to create a simple but effective cocktail that left England punch-drunk. "Tonight's performance has surprised a lot of us," said Collingwood. "I thought they were well planned, they stuck to their strengths, and their batting did surprise us. Every time we got a wicket we thought, right, we're on top of them here, but every batsman seemed to score boundaries from ball one. That kind of freedom doesn't come easy. All the players went out and played with that kind of belief, and put us right on the back foot."

Are you serious, Paul? What on earth did England think would happen? Did they honestly believe the Dutch would rock up to what is effectively their home World Cup, and do nothing more than go through the motions? No, there's only one side in the world who would be that deluded. England projected their own misguided prejudices onto their opponents, and found a reflection that was nothing like their preconceptions.

"We played brave cricket tonight," said the Man of the Match, Tom de Grooth, unwittingly echoing Collingwood's pre-series declaration, but doing so in a voice that carried the strength of his convictions. His captain, meanwhile, remained cheekily grounded in his assessment. "I think we played okay," said Smits. "Batting-wise we played up to our capabilities 99&#37;, but in fielding and bowling, there's still room for improvement. We played okay and we're looking forward to our next opposition, that is Pakistan."

England are unlikely to be looking forward to Pakistan with quite the same relish. All their thoughts have turned to sackcloth (and Ashes), and Collingwood, one senses, cannot offload his captaincy burden quickly enough. He was handed the job reluctantly when Andrew Strauss decided to distance himself from this campaign, in what seems in hindsight to have been the shrewdest dereliction of duty imaginable. His orders at the handover would have been simple - maintain our momentum if you can, but at least return my team with some shred of its dignity remaining.

Whoops. Strauss may not be able to lift the ball in the air without picking out long-on, but at least he has a grasp of basic tactics, and can maintain a diplomatic straight face when events go against his men. Sadly for Collingwood, a decent man but a hopeless leader, he has fallen short in every regard. As lugubrious in the build-up as Mike Atherton in his Captain Grumpy heyday, his failure both on and off the field tonight was absolute.

Collingwood's worst decision by far was his reliance on Adil Rashid in those decisive middle overs. Who better to turn to in a crisis than a debutant legspinner, in the rain, with short boundaries? It wasn't that Rashid bowled badly - he did alright in the circumstances, leaking his runs at nine an over. It was that he was bowling at all.

"We were taking a bit of a gamble with Adil today," said Collingwood. "He's not played a lot but we thought that exposure would do him the world of good. Graeme Swann, he knows what he's all about with his offspin and the experience he brings, but a legspinner in Twenty20 cricket is certainly a wicket-taker. I guess we took a bit of a punt on Adil, he bowled exceptionally the other night, and he's certainly a player for the future. Why not put him into a game like this?"

As soon as he said this, Collingwood tried to cram the words back into his mouth, but it was no good, his foot was already wedged firmly in place. "I probably used the wrong word there, if I could take that back I would," he said. "We all know what Adil can do, we've seen what he does in training and he's shown what he can do. We took a gamble on his experience, not on the skills he can produce."

So it's official. This tournament, a global tournament, a direct descendant of the same World Cup that England have failed to win even once in its 34-year history, is nothing more than a knockabout to fill in time and ascertain form before the Ashes begin. Somebody save us from this monstrous delusion. The world is moving forward but England are looking back. And now even the minnows are biting at their heels.






As the long-forgotten Alesha Dixon might have put it, had she been permitted to sing in the rain, "the boys done nothing". On Sunday, if the fates have any decency, England's World Cup journey will come to an end after a pitiful three days. And the teams that actually want to be here will carry their tournament for them.

Andrew Miller is UK editor of Cricinfo

Source: England produce the perfect capitulation | Opinion | Cricinfo Magazine | Cricinfo.com

LOLZ found a gem of an article about some pommie trashing. Please do read the comments in the provided link. See for yourself what a sore losers these pommies really are. Well, when their team loses they turn against them and wish other certain teams to lose as well. Typical behaviour of a sore loser.


----------



## Jihad

Aww man, I just came home and checked the scores.
Seems to me Bangladesh put up a great fight, congrats to India for the win.
Who's Bangladesh's next opponent by the way?
Also nice to see people in this thread following and sharing the moments of cricket live with eachother.
Pakistan is ofcourse my first team, Bangladesh my 2nd, and due to their outstanding performance vs England, the Netherlands are my 3rd in line. 
I do hope our squad defeats England tomorrow, England has no choice, they have to go all out because a defeat means that they're out of this tournament, Pakistan on the other hand..seems to have the psychological advantage.
Anyway, our squad is so unpredictable, let's hope they kick some butt!!


----------



## Raquib

Al-zakir said:


> What can I say bro. They could have done it but not this time. oh well.



I must admit Ashraful is the dumbest cricketer in the BD cricket team.. I seriously wished to put a slap on his face as he was playing blindly.. my valuable 4 hours went in vain..


----------



## SummerWine

@BaburCM

Repost


----------



## SummerWine

Raquib said:


> I must admit Ashraful is the dumbest cricketer in the BD cricket team.. I seriously wished to put a slap on his face as he was playing blindly.. my valuable 4 hours went in vain..



Ashraful is a very talented cricketer but maybe pressure of captaincy gets to him at this age. He should haev played with a better sense of responsibility, and there was a good chance to beat Indian.

But Bangladesh should be able to advance to the next round,


----------



## Jako

Ashraful was great in the field placements for sure.......but it was reall not bd's day yesterday.......i thought india wd'nt get to 160 yesterday,but they got 180......


----------



## Rajkumar

i am impressed with neam islam. he hit some really big shots.he can go little bit higher in batting order.


----------



## SummerWine

Jako said:


> Ashraful was great in the field placements for sure.......but it was reall not bd's day yesterday.......i thought india wd'nt get to 160 yesterday,but they got 180......



Thanks to Youvraj, he bailed you guys out


----------



## SummerWine

Rajkumar said:


> i am impressed with neam islam. he hit some really big shots.he can go little bit higher in batting order.



Did you see the six hit by Gayle against australia, it was the biggest of the tournament so far i think


----------



## Jako

Yeah, that was huuuuuge......that went to a nearby school,a newspaper quoted.....


----------



## Rajkumar

SummerWine said:


> Did you see the six hit by Gayle against australia, it was the biggest of the tournament so far i think



that is magic of sheer power man. gayel is huge man tall and strong like a giant.


----------



## SummerWine

Yea specialy considering that he has some kind of heart disease, either he has a hole in his or heart or something else....not sure exactly.....but a magnificient player indeed.


----------



## dabong1

Bangladesh played well but the fielding was like pakistan...not very good.

Wheres sehwag gone..?


----------



## SummerWine

dabong1 said:


> Bangladesh played well but the fielding was like pakistan...not very good.
> 
> Wheres sehwag gone..?



Sewag has some scuffle going on with Dhoni, it was in the news lately that dhoni didnt want sehwag and zaheer in the team, though it was denied later.

you are so right abt pak fielding....hope they learn from their mistakes


----------



## paritosh

in my opinion bangladesh is the most improved side...they are looking better than the pakistani side that we faced.


----------



## SummerWine

paritosh said:


> in my opinion bangladesh is the most improved side...they are looking better than the pakistani side that we faced.



LOL..yea in your opinion only........


----------



## Jihad

Kallis is really going at it, smashing 4's with ease...!!
South Africa look really good.


----------



## salman nedian

Hard Luck to BD yesterday.

I hope we perform well today!

lets cheer up for Pakistan guys.


----------



## Jihad

salman nedian said:


> Hard Luck to BD yesterday.
> 
> I hope we perform well today!
> 
> lets cheer up for Pakistan guys.



Yeah the match is gonna start in a few hours, I can't wait!
I'm gonna watch using the live stream BaburCM gave me, really handy.
The quality isn't that great, but i'll manage, as long as I can see our squad perform.
I'm seriously excited over this match !!


----------



## BaburCM

^^ Check this link.

.:: Cricketmadness.com ::. New Zealand vs Scotland - ICC T20 - Stream 1,IPL 2009 Final highlights - Deccan Chargers Innings

http://nl.justin.tv/search?q=cricket&commit=Zoek+kanalen&section=broadcasters

You can find many links with better quality on this site. Plenty of options.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jihad

BaburCM said:


> ^^ Check this link.
> 
> .:: Cricketmadness.com ::. New Zealand vs Scotland - ICC T20 - Stream 1,IPL 2009 Final highlights - Deccan Chargers Innings
> 
> Justin.tv - Search - cricket
> 
> You can find many links with better quality on this site. Plenty of options.



Thanks alot, will check it out!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Introvert

self deleted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAFAce

I'll tell you what the problem with BD players, is, they get carried away in excitement. That is a sign of inexperience, but players like Mohammad Ashraful should _not_ show signs of inexperience, they've been playing for an eternity!

In any case, BD can surprise us in the tournament. This tournament is built for teams with hidden talent and big hearts, and BD have got loads of both.

Also, I agree, SA are definitely one of the top teams considered to win this tournament. However, they're just too strong for my liking. It's like supporting Brazil in soccer, its no fun because they're never really the underdogs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screaming Skull

omg!!!  When I visited this thread some 30-35 hrs back, it had only 2-3 pages. But,look at it now!! 17 pages!!! Whoa!!!

Anyway, a good match between Bangladesh and India. Loved the Bangla spirit. There s lot of talent in there for sure. Hope they cause some upsets in the tournament and reach the semis at least.

Looking forward to watching Pakistan-England encounter. Good luck guys. I would like to see Pakistan knock out the tournament hosts. What an embarrassment it will be for them!


----------



## typewriter

hope pak wins, that way holland will qualify for the super 8s stage which will be in india's group.


----------



## BaburCM

We won the toss and decided to bowl first. We're going to chase. Tanveer been replaced by Arafat.


----------



## BaburCM

Bopara gone. Brilliant catch by Malik.


----------



## Jihad

Ravi Bopara OUT! WHAT A CATCH!
England 9/1

ROCKING START FOR PAKISTAN!!!


----------



## BaburCM

Fielding seems to be quite sharp. Let's hope bowling stays tight. Line and length will be important. We need variation, but with consistency. Need to keep cool. The pommies are chuffed up and in do or die situation. We already need spin and medium pace bowlers to contain runs. This isn't going good. The scoring rate is too high at the moment.


----------



## Al-zakir

Raquib said:


> I must admit Ashraful is the dumbest cricketer in the BD cricket team.. I seriously wished to put a slap on his face as he was playing blindly.. my valuable 4 hours went in vain..



You are right. He should not be label as good cricketer. He is accidental cricketer only once in blue moon. I personally don't like him either. His captaincy should be scrape. Disappointing bro.......

There is a chance we could come back in next game. Hopefully...


----------



## BaburCM

No balls being bowled too frequently. I think Pakistan is in it for a very tough night I'm afraid. Fielding has also gone very untidy. Seems this Pakistani side is a little nervous.


----------



## BaburCM

Bowled him! Umar bowled him clean! That's what we need! Wickets and many! We need to contain the flow of run. Pommies are going for a run spree at the moment. This important wicket will surely bring some confidence hopefully. The pommie supporters are chuffed. We need to silence them. Silence pommie! Umar throwing some devastating yorkers.


----------



## Introvert

BaburCM said:


> ^^ Check this link.
> 
> .:: Cricketmadness.com ::. New Zealand vs Scotland - ICC T20 - Stream 1,IPL 2009 Final highlights - Deccan Chargers Innings
> 
> Justin.tv - Search - cricket
> 
> You can find many links with better quality on this site. Plenty of options.



It doesn't work


----------



## BaburCM

World Cup t20: LIVE ICC World Twenty20 2009 from England

http://ecricketscorelive.blogspot.com/2009/05/t20-live-streaming-video.html


----------



## SummerWine

have to get pietersen out..........fielding is costing us again


----------



## Introvert

BaburCM said:


> World Cup t20: LIVE ICC World Twenty20 2009 from England
> 
> T20 Live Streaming Video | ICC T20 2009 World Cup Live, Twenty20 World cup Live Streaming Video, ICC T20 Schedule



Thanks.




..


----------



## SummerWine

not good.......fielding and bowling discipline....going down so far


----------



## BaburCM

Owais Shah the traitor is in. Let's hope we bowl some beamers and nasty bouncers to settle the score. Conceded too many runs at this stage. We will have to squeeze the pommie run rate. We better get nasty and ferocious. Get aggressive and take the upper hand. Otherwise pommies will start taking advantage. The pommies have come in with a crusader attitude. Hahaha, the traitor just fell on his knees.


----------



## Al-zakir

They are doing ok for now. Need to restrict them under 180.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joshi

> Owais Shah the traitor is in



How is Owais Shah a traitor?? AFAIK he is an English.....


----------



## BaburCM

Al-zakir said:


> They are doing ok for now. Need to restrict them under 180.



Traitor is trying to prove his worth. Trying that extra little hard. Pommies are trying hard after humiliation.


----------



## BaburCM

Joshi said:


> How is Owais Shah a traitor?? AFAIK he is an English.....



Don't worry puttar. You wouldn't understand. You're used to being a ghulam. You know like one of those Hindu Gora ghulam. It's part of your DNA. Don't get any sleepless nights though.


----------



## SummerWine

looks like its gona be 200+

Not good cos i think Mr. Butt is also playing,


----------



## BaburCM

SummerWine said:


> looks like its gona be 200+
> 
> Not good cos i think Mr. Butt is also playing,



Butt is a lethal batsman. He better prove his worth today. However, pommies can still be contained. Pommies were 100 against The Netherlands after 10 overs. We need to contain them, now. Afridi is bowling with a lot of drift. Good signs. This is a good surface though. There are a lot of runs in it. This is anyone's game I'm afraid.


----------



## SummerWine

BaburCM said:


> Butt is a lethal batsman. He better prove his worth today. However, pommies can still be contained. Pommies were 100 against The Netherlands after 10 overs. We need to contain them, now. Afridi is bowling with a lot of drift. Good signs.



afridi got hit for 10+ in one over, and worst is that we have brought Pietersen back in form.......

for Mr. Butt....lol...i have an idea abt his worth but lets see....


----------



## Joshi

BaburCM said:


> Don't worry puttar. You wouldn't understand. You're used to being a ghulam. It's part of your DNA. Don't get any sleepless nights though.



Nice kid. Some extra hormones can do wonders. Impeccable hatred for Indians. Maybe the effect of whipping in the practice match is just not leaving.


----------



## Al-zakir

a huge six. not good


----------



## BaburCM

SummerWine said:


> afridi got hit for 10+ in one over, and worst is that we have brought Pietersen back in form.......
> 
> for Mr. Butt....lol...i have an idea abt his worth but lets see....



Defo 200+ Crusaders are hitting boundaries and traitor is trying extra hard to prove his worth. Let me tell you an interesting story about this traitor. Once he went on a tour with the crusaders in Kangerooland. After he got out and walked towards the pavilion the kangaroos started chanting racial slurs and taunting him that he didn't particularly look like a Brit. He had it coming.

On a different note, 128 in 13 overs. We need some tidy overs in a row. Just contain the pommies.


----------



## salman nedian

No Fawad Alam again. I am getting the feeling that Pakistans middle order will collapse (God forbid).


----------



## Lockheed F-16

Too many boundaries  They are playing shitty!


----------



## SummerWine

Joshi said:


> Nice kid. Some extra hormones can do wonders. Impeccable hatred for Indians. Maybe the effect of whipping in the practice match is just not leaving.



We would appreciate if this thread remains Flame free for a while....lets watch the match first


----------



## SummerWine

salman nedian said:


> No Fawad Alam again. I am getting the feeling that Pakistan&#8217;s middle order will collapse (God forbid).



yea agreed......


Bowled owais shah...stumps all over


----------



## BaburCM

Umar clean bowled traitor!!! I like the look on his face. He's feeling a little let down.

PS. I hope you enjoying the commentary.


----------



## Lockheed F-16

!!!!!!!!!WICKET!!!!!!!! UMAR GUL MADE IT AGAIN


----------



## BaburCM

Lockheed F-16 said:


> !!!!!!!!!WICKET!!!!!!!! UMAR GUL MADE IT AGAIN



We need Umar to fire all cylinders. Umar just broke the middle stump in two pieces with the last delivery. Take that pommie! Umar just bowled nasty bouncer. Nice one!


----------



## Al-zakir

Good going Gul.........


----------



## Joshi

BaburCM said:


> Defo 200+ Crusaders are hitting boundaries and traitor is trying extra hard to prove his worth. Let me tell you an interesting story about this traitor. Once he went on a tour with the crusaders in Kangerooland. After he got out and walked towards the pavilion the kangaroos started chanting racial slurs and taunting him that he didn't particularly look like a Brit. He had it coming.



Why dont you leave the Land of Crusaders, and come back to the Land of Pure? Why not? Why not just in the next flight of PIA?


----------



## SummerWine

BaburCM said:


> We need Umar to fire all cylinders.



Yea he is the best pacer we have at the moment.......but this billy doctrove isnt good umpire....has been a nervous decision maker


----------



## Al-zakir

BaburCM said:


> Umar clean bowled traitor!!! I like the look on his face. He's feeling a little let down.
> 
> PS. I hope you enjoying the commentary.



Please describe.........

Doing a good job.....


----------



## BaburCM

Joshi said:


> Why dont you leave the Land of Crusaders, and come back to the Land of Pure? Why not? Why not just in the next flight of PIA?



Shut up. Who the hell are you gore kaa ghulam? Get out of here and don't spoil the party you r a t. Look at this ghulam trying to prove his worth to his white masters. They first occupied and enslaved his ancestors. They brutally raped and pillaged his Mahabharat. His ancestors were turned into poppy cultivating slaves. They stole every last diamond in his country. Still, this slave is licking the heels of his white masters. Puttar, like I said, it's part and parcel of your mentality. You worship your masters. We don't because we're free people. We resists.

You know wanna know what I'm doing in the Land of the Crusader slave? I'm settling the score. They owe me. I don't owe them nothing. They robbed me and my ancestors. Now I'm just settling the score. Nothing out of the extraordinary. I deserve it. I don't live like a slave.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joshi

Oh man Peiterson is playing splendidly!! Nice to see him back in form when needed.


----------



## SummerWine

lucky..............@@@@@@d chinese cut


----------



## Lockheed F-16

Joshi said:


> Why dont you leave the Land of Crusaders, and come back to the Land of Pure? Why not? Why not just in the next flight of PIA?



Stop this personal attacks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SummerWine

great over by saeed ajmal....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joshi

^^^^^ Did I attack him personally?? Re-read his posts.....


----------



## SummerWine

Droppppppppppppppped


----------



## Al-zakir

Joshi said:


> Oh man Peiterson is playing splendidly!! Nice to see him back in form when needed.



Don't like your tone man. You may want to stay invisible for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lockheed F-16

We r playing a mess! This score is going too high!!!!


----------



## Al-zakir

What the **** this bs fielding............


----------



## BaburCM

Joshi said:


> ^^^^^ Did I attack him personally?? Re-read his posts.....



Trying to justify wrongdoing. Get out of here ghulam... Don't spoil the party!

Afridi catches.


----------



## Joshi

200 will be a good total I think for England. All they need then is some nice bowling and fielding, at which they are good.


----------



## boxer_B

BaburCM said:


> Shut up. Who the hell are you gore kaa ghulam? Get out of here and don't spoil the party you r a t. Look at this ghulam trying to prove his worth to his white masters. They first occupied and enslaved his ancestors. They brutally raped and pillaged his Mahabharat. His ancestors were turned into poppy cultivating slaves. They stole every last diamond in his country. Still, this slave is licking the heels of his white masters. Puttar, like I said, it's part and parcel of your mentality. You worship your masters.
> 
> You know wanna know what I'm doing in the Land of the Crusader slave? I'm settling the score. They owe me. I don't owe them nothing. They robbed me and my ancestors. Mow I'm just settling the score. Nothing out of the extraordinary. I deserve it. I don't live like a slave.



You know, your previous pic of joker was quite descriptive


----------



## SummerWine

Lockheed F-16 said:


> We r playing a mess! This score is going too high!!!!



IMO,

200+...more chances Eng win
200-.... more chances we win


----------



## Jihad

Oh man, we seriously need a few more wickets.
Pietersen needs to get out.


----------



## Joshi

Wow man Collingwood has joined the party as well. Except for 2 wickets Umar Gul is quite expensive as compared to Saeed Ajmal.


----------



## SummerWine

Gone............collingwood

but pietersen must go


----------



## Lockheed F-16

!!!!!!!!!!!!CAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTCHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! b Ajmal 
c Afridi


----------



## Al-zakir

Afridi my bro........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jihad

Afridi takes the catch, and Pakistan gets their 4th wicket !!
It's our job to make sure England doesn't pass the 190 boundry...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

boxer_B said:


> You know, your previous pic of joker was quite descriptive



Your pic doesn't do any justice. Most Indians aren't muscled, but rather a little malnourished. You know, bony and all that. Hahaha!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lockheed F-16

BaburCM said:


> Your pic doesn't do any justice. *Most Indians aren't muscled, but rather a little malnourished. *You know, bony and all that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Joshi said:


> Wow man Collingwood has joined the party as well. Except for 2 wickets Umar Gul is quite expensive as compared to Saeed Ajmal.



We don't need any commentary from an Indian. Get out of here. Don't spoil the party because you're uninvited.


----------



## Joshi

Oh man Collingwood was looking good... But Peiterson is still there.


----------



## SummerWine

Gone pietersen..ajmal bowler gul fielder


----------



## BaburCM

Joshi said:


> Oh man Collingwood was looking good... But Peiterson is still there.



KP gone! Hahaha. 156/5 God, I hope we contain them here.


----------



## Jihad

AND PIETERSEN IS OUT!! WOOOHOOOO GOO SAEED AJMAL!!


----------



## Al-zakir

It's a big one. Got this ******........


----------



## Joshi

BaburCM said:


> KP gone! Hahaha. 156/5 God, I hope we contain them here.



Yes he is gone. But after hitting 5 4s and 3 6s. Made a lot of difference.


----------



## salman nedian

Here goes the chicken man!


----------



## SummerWine

I think this Saeed Ajmal is a superb talent for future.......his doosra has been cleared as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Al-zakir said:


> It's a big one. Got this ******........



157/5 with 3 overs remaining. It's a make or break situation. Hope we contain them under 200 will be good. Let them have singles. That won't hurt us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lockheed F-16

Pietersen out, that was needed 

I am satisfied with the english commentators, not in the mood of hearing indian commentary, especially in Indian English

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BaburCM

Joshi said:


> Yes he is gone. But after hitting 5 4s and 3 6s. Made a lot of difference.



We will see puttar. I know you're hurt because your white master has left.

What a shoddy fielding by Ajmal. Dropped a simple catch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Almost. That would have been in awesome. good try.......


----------



## BaburCM

Lockheed F-16 said:


> Pietersen out, that was needed
> 
> I am satisfied with the english commentators, not in the mood of hearing indian commentary, especially in Indian English



Yes, the shoddy Indian accent. Buttttt... Butttt...


----------



## Al-zakir

BaburCM said:


> 157/5 with 3 overs remaining. It's a make or break situation. Hope we contain them under 200 will be good. Let them have singles. That won't hurt us.



I have a good feeling now. A lot of energy in the field. They will be restricted under 200 for sure.


----------



## Jihad

2 overs left, good bowling display from Pakistan in the last few overs.
We kind of halted their march towards a big score.
The fielding isn't so bright though from our part..


----------



## Joshi

I think someone else gets Aid and Donations from their Gora Masters, than us.
So spare the BS, and concentrate on the thread title.
.
Not so good batting now.....


----------



## BaburCM

Al-zakir said:


> I have a good feeling now. A lot of energy in the field. They will be restricted under 200 for sure.



Damned, what a lose ball by Afridi. The crusaders are really in a pissed mood. Having a go at everything and anything.


----------



## salman nedian

We are talking abt less than 200. can we chase 180-190??????????


----------



## BaburCM

Joshi said:


> I think someone else gets Aid and Donations from their Gora Masters, than us.
> So spare the BS, and concentrate on the thread title.
> .
> Not so good batting now.....



Shut your mouth you silly being. Ghulam that you are. We don't need you here. Go and play in your backyard. Don't indulge in our matters Hindu. We're not interested in your shoddy opinions. You're uninvited. Look at this desperate Indian bringing in aid argument into a cricket match. Goes to show how anti-Pakistan these Hindu's are. Get out of here and mind your own business.


----------



## Joshi

Wow man.... What a shot!!


----------



## BaburCM

Joshi said:


> Wow man.... What a shot!!



Ghulam ka bacha. LOLZ 

185/5 is very much doable for Pakistan. Just managed to add 25 runs in addition to the previous total against The Netherlands.


----------



## Al-zakir

salman nedian said:


> We are talking abt less than 200. can we chase 180-190??????????



Easily but need afridi with iron bat.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jihad

OUR FIELDING IS DRAMATIC FOR F*CKSAKE


----------



## Joshi

185/5. Good play by both the sides. Pakistani side improved at the end of the innings. Good.


----------



## BaburCM

Joshi said:


> 185/5. Good play by both the sides. Pakistani side improved at the end of the innings. Good.



We don't your commentary Indian. Spare us your shoddy one liners enemy.


----------



## Lockheed F-16

Why do Indian channels are some balls behind the other channels in cricket matches? Too outdated equipment?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Jihad said:


> OUR FIELDING IS DRAMATIC FOR F*CKSAKE



Well, that was always going to be the case. Pakistani fielding has always left a lot to be desired.


----------



## Al-zakir

Jihad said:


> OUR FIELDING IS DRAMATIC FOR F*CKSAKE



Telling me about it. Why couldn't do the same in the begianing. beat me if you ask.....Now we need to fired up with bat. six and four like rain.


----------



## Lockheed F-16

I'm more pesimistic than optimistic


----------



## Joshi

Lockheed F-16 said:


> Why do Indian channels are some balls behind the other channels in cricket matches? Too outdated equipment?



Communication Latency, is what it is called. Signals have to travel to India first, and then back to Germany, which takes time and hence the delay.


----------



## BaburCM

Joshi said:


> Communication Latency, is what it is called. Signals have to travel to India first, and then back to Germany, which takes time and hence the delay.



Don't try to be funny or cocky Indian. We know what latency means. You just got outdated equipment.  Just spare us your silly commentary when Pakistan bats. We got a lot of commentators in here that are better suited for this job.


----------



## Lockheed F-16

Joshi said:


> Communication Latency, is what it is called. Signals have to travel to India first, and then back to Germany, which takes time and hence the delay.



But Australian and American channels aren't delayed  South African channels aren't either, and SA is far more away than India


----------



## Al-zakir

O.K lets go......


----------



## Mujahid91

poor performance by the opener bowlers below standard fielding if you drop a catch you most likely drop a match this is what we need for our openers we need Kamran Akmal with Afridi than Yunis Khan if these batsman cant play please assume that Pakisan lost already.


----------



## Joshi

BaburCM said:


> Don't try to be funny or cocky Indian. We know what latency means. You just got outdated equipment.



K maybe we do. But still latency makes a difference. Also in some countries main channels delay the broadcast of same match, on a channel of other country so that their airtime viewer-ship is not affected. That is intentional. But yes since its a Pakistani Board, so yes India has got out-dated equipment.


----------



## BaburCM

Joshi said:


> K maybe we do. But still latency makes a difference. Also in some countries main channels delay the broadcast of same match, on a channel of other country so that their airtime viewer-ship is not affected. That is intentional. But yes since its a Pakistani Board, so yes India has got out-dated equipment.



Very good. Lesson number one, never disagree. Now wave that flag.


----------



## Al-zakir

What the ****. where is the six and four.


----------



## Mujahid91

OUT ! Shehzad for 4 ; 1/13


----------



## SummerWine

shahzad gone...not good


----------



## salman nedian

I knew this will happen.

Ahmed goes


----------



## BaburCM

Al-zakir said:


> What the ****. where is the six and four.



Indeed, good point. We need to blast off to alleviate the pressure. I'm glad that Shehzad is gone. This guy was costing runs.


----------



## Jihad

Ah man..there's the first wicket...i'm not too optimistic...we need sixes and 4's..seriously..


----------



## BaburCM

salman nedian said:


> I knew this will happen.
> 
> Ahmed goes



Kamran Akmal comes in. Bratties are getting noisy. Finally a boundary. We need boundaries. Punish the bowlers. At least one boundary and singles or doubles every over. Got to keep the scoreboard ticking.


----------



## Mujahid91

Al-zakir said:


> What the ****. where is the six and four.



Pakistan's cricket team selectors are retarded they should've pick Abdul Razzaq,Mohamed Yusuf,Mohammed Asif and Shoib Aktar we are not going to win the world cup without them simple as that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

some momentum but not enough. need more now or never........


----------



## SummerWine

Mujahid91 said:


> Pakistan's cricket team selectors are retarded they should've pick Abdul Razzaq,Mohamed Yusuf,Mohammed Asif and Shoib Aktar we are not going to win the world cup without them simple as that



Razzaq.........just got released by ICL
Yousuf..........not built for T20
Akhtar..........Unfit
Asif..............under fine


----------



## salman nedian

Salman should occupy one end, let Kamran do the hitting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

salman nedian said:


> Salman should occupy one end, let Kamran do the hitting.



Salman is finding his rhythm slowly. Pakistan should try to hit boundaries. Another boundary as we speak. Beauty by Salman! Salman and Akmal need to settle. These two should build a partnership. We still got plenty of hitters to come. Not least Boom Boom.


----------



## salman nedian

wild swing and a miss from Kamran.

they should make sure that they take single atleast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

salman nedian said:


> wild swing and a miss from Kamran.
> 
> they should make sure that they take single atleast.



I think it should be other way round. Salman seems to be quite settled. He has already hit a few boundaries. He needs to be at strike.


----------



## Mujahid91

Pakistan seems to be having a midset of playing a test match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lockheed F-16

Revolution is needed, kick the coach and players like Younus Khan out. best would be to forbid this team to play International Cricket, they are a disgrace


----------



## BaburCM

Mujahid91 said:


> Pakistan seems to be having a midset of playing a test match.



Don't worry. They need to settle and score a partnership. There is plenty of hitting to come. We do need boundaries though in an over. 

Akmal gone. Well, it's kinda creepy now. The extra bounce seems to be upsetting the batting line up. Shoaib Malik is new batsman. He's a good hitter of the ball. He needs to settle.

Damned, another gone. Fat bellied Bratties are dancing. Expect P a k i bashing now.


----------



## salman nedian

I m going to bed now, not hopeful.


----------



## Mujahid91

Kamran Akmal GONEEEEEE


----------



## Al-zakir

Not good bros. This is outer bs


----------



## BaburCM

Can't afford to lose any more wickets. We need a huge innings from Younus and Butt. What a careless shot by Akmal. Bratties are getting cocky in the stands. *It has started raining LOLZ* Hahahaha!


----------



## Joshi

Pakistan RR 7.02
Last 5 ovs 38/2 RR 7.60
Required RR 10.23
England RR 9.25


----------



## SummerWine

so Butt sb s gone.......


----------



## Joshi

Butt is also gone. But he played well.


----------



## Joshi

Is it very necessary for Pakistan to win this match??


----------



## Jihad

We're not gonna win this with the current run rate..
Our batting line up has hardly made any impressive shots..
C'MON DAMNED

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

What's up these girley shot. I am getting frustrated.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Rain is getting heavier guys LOLZ We need a couple of boundaries to lessen the pressure. We definitely require boundaries, but it seems conditions aren't easy under floodlights.


----------



## Joshi

What happened to the Pakistani cricket team these days. Players dont even seem like being a cohesive team. No encouraging, talking to each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joshi

BaburCM said:


> Rain is getting heavier guys LOLZ



Duckworth louis can be applied at 8 overs.


----------



## Jihad

Al-zakir said:


> What's up these girley shot. I am getting frustrated.....



IT'S PISSING ME OFF.
THEY NEED BOUNDRIES..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

BaburCM said:


> Rain is getting heavier guys LOLZ We need a couple of boundaries to lessen the pressure.


----------



## BaburCM

Finally a boundary. A couple more will be most welcome. Another boundary!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

nice shot....


----------



## Al-zakir

another one. Now we are talking

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joshi

It's a lost cause now.... Yawn!!


----------



## BaburCM

Al-zakir said:


> another one. Now we are talking



Need to start taking risk now. 11 to twelve runs an over now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SummerWine

require a miracle now...


----------



## Al-zakir

BaburCM said:


> Need to start taking risk now. 11 to twelve runs an over now.



won't hurt. we have wicket in our hand so I would give a try. some times work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Al-zakir said:


> won't hurt. we have wicket in our hand so I would give a try. some times work.



Time for an onslaught as far as I'm concerned. Every ball should heading towards the stands from now on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SummerWine

losing cos of D/L would be better than normal lost


----------



## BaburCM

Malik gone. Seems like loss is coming closer. We need some Afridi magic. That's what can save Pakistan now.


----------



## SummerWine

now does anyone know what are the dynamics of runrate....how much would we require to beat holland...if we win against dutch, then it would be decided on run rate


----------



## Mujahid91

Pakistan lost by 48 runs


----------



## Al-zakir

English are playing for last life. They are gone if lose while I don't know about Pakistan right now.

Afridi gone so goes pak.......


----------



## SummerWine

Afridi gone....dont know what happened to him....he was playing so well in uae...

we have given brits a new life


----------



## Always Neutral

BaburCM said:


> Don't you worry Brit. Your arrogance will cost you dearly just like against The Netherlands. We don't underestimate anyone. We don't focus on one particular series or team unlike England. I just hope we can settle the score tomorrow. Perhaps teach you a lesson not to be arrogant. Arrogance is the mother of all evil. I'm glad the Dutch have brought you back to earth.



LIVE FROM THE OVAL ON MY BLACKBERRY. HOPE YOU ALL THE SPONGERS (BABUR AND ALZAKIR AND CO) ARE WATCHING. THERE GOES AFRIDI. HOW DOES THE ASHES TASTE. THE REAL HEROES ARE THE ASIA ORIGIN BUT ENGLISH PLAYERS WHO WON US THE MATCH SHAME ON U GUYS.

ANYWAY ENJOY THE LOSS.


----------



## Joshi

If pakistan has lost to england, then will they be able to defeat Netherlands, who beat england, in the current form of theirs??


----------



## Joshi

Welcome Always Neutral. Nice match, haan?


----------



## BaburCM

Hate these ******* pommies! I just hate them! I wanna shoot em and execute em. Hail Hitler!


----------



## SummerWine

go younis go go..keep taking the singles......lol


----------



## proud_indian

this little guy rashid done grt for england


----------



## BaburCM

What prick these guys? Taking bloody singles. What a bloody disgrace. I think matchfixing was involved. Look at that Younis twat jogging for singles. ******* twat! I'm gonna find a pommie and take some sweet revenge. That's what we call anger management.


----------



## Joshi

BaburCM said:


> Ghulam ka bacha. LOLZ
> 
> *185/5 is very much doable for Pakistan.* Just managed to add 25 runs in addition to the previous total against The Netherlands.




What went that wrong??


----------



## SummerWine

dont want to sound funny here...but its better to have the host nation in the second roung, had they been eliminated in the first round, tournament would ve looked bland....


----------



## proud_indian

pakistan team is wasting misbah by sending him this level

he seems to be the only responsible player in this team


----------



## BaburCM

Joshi said:


> What went that wrong??



What do you think slave? You started poking your big nose in others matters. Don't worry Hindu. We can have a defeat. We won't cry. Okay, the Pakistani team is rubbish. Big deal. We got more important issues to deal with in Pakistan. Cricket is certainly the least important. It's a pity though that these highly paid pricks are a waste of money. They are not able to put smiles on those aggrieved faces back home. Too bad... Life moves on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durran3

That was a rather embarrassing performance.. Lets just hope they defeat Netherlands now... or we'll have the same case we had with Ireland who kicked us out of the last world cup lol..


----------



## Always Neutral

BaburCM said:


> Hate these ******* pommies! I just hate them! I wanna shoot em and execute em. Hail Hitler!



COULD NOT HELP BUT LOG IN AGAIN. DEAR BABUR NOW THAT UR *** WAS KICKED FAIR AND SQUARE HOPE U LIKED IT ?

THE ICEING ON THE CAKE WILL BE WHEN THE COUNTRY U HAVE BEEN SPONGING ON ALSO KICKS UR BACKSIDE.

ANYWAY PLEASE RE-READ ALL UR POSTS AGAINST POMMIES AGAIN AND THEN ENJOY SWALLOWING UR EGO MY DEAR KIDDO.

BYE ENJOY UR LOSS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

BaburCM said:


> What prick these guys? Taking bloody singles. What a bloody disgrace. I think matchfixing was involved. Look at that Younis twat jogging for singles. ******* twat! I'm gonna find a pommie and take some sweet revenge. That's what we call anger management.



A shity performance by pak team. I would not mind if they have lost with some six and four but this lost is nothing but garbage.....


----------



## BaburCM

Durran3 said:


> That was a rather embarrassing performance.. Lets just hope they defeat Netherlands now... or we'll have the same case we had with Ireland who kicked us out of the last world cup lol..



Well, to be honest, after this dismal display and yesterdays pointless argument I've lost all appetite for cricket. What a waste of precious time indeed... Hardly any contest. Poor bowling, poor fielding plus poor batting. Just rubbish.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joshi

BaburCM said:


> What do you think slave? You started poking your big nose in others matters. Don't worry Hindu. We can have a defeat.* We won't cry.*





If this is not crying then what else is??



BaburCM said:


> What prick these guys? Taking bloody singles. What a bloody disgrace.* I think matchfixing was involved*. Look at that Younis twat jogging for singles. ******* twat! I'm gonna find a pommie and take some sweet revenge. That's what we call anger management.


----------



## SummerWine

now my worst fear is English weather...if game against Holland gets washed away ...what would happen then


----------



## Lockheed F-16

Kick all moneysucker players out, kick this useless shitty opening out, kick the coach out, kick the whole board out.

Weak-embarrassing-shitty, that's Pakistani cricket team


----------



## BaburCM

Al-zakir said:


> A shity performance by pak team. I would not mind if they have lost with some six and four but this lost is nothing but garbage.....



Well, that's what you get when players act casually and take singles when boundaries are required. They weren't in it from the very beginning. We needed a blazing start and all we got is some lousy running between the wickets. The run rate only piled up and we got in the same mess as usual. It's like a movie script repeating itself. I'm not even watching the second match.


----------



## proud_indian

BaburCM said:


> What do you think slave? You started poking your big nose in others matters. Don't worry Hindu. We can have a defeat. We won't cry. Okay, the Pakistani team is rubbish. Big deal. We got more important issues to deal with in Pakistan. Cricket is certainly the least important. It's a pity though that these highly paid pricks are a waste of money. They are not able to put smiles on those aggrieved faces back home. Too bad... Life moves on.



 This is nothing just ur frustration.


----------



## BaburCM

Joshi said:


> If this is not crying then what else is??



Just shut up Indian. Why are you even participating in this thread? We don't want you here. Go and play with your doll.


----------



## Lockheed F-16

proud_indian said:


> This is nothing just ur frustration.



Someone called for Indian commentators?!


----------



## BaburCM

proud_indian said:


> This is nothing just ur frustration.



Yeah, I'm a little frustrated. Is that a crime? Big deal! Hey, how can an Indian be ever proud? Care to explain?


----------



## SummerWine

sounds weird I say this after we have lost, but overal balance of team would never fetch us glory i.e. younis has no business in T20, Butt has failed miserably and again today he dropped a catch, leaked runs and got off to a real slow start. Few boundaries in first 6 overs dont count for nothing when you chasing 185 amid a fragile middle order with younis. 

Cricket indeed is a waste of time...but i dont know why i keep supporting Pak


----------



## Joshi

> Just shut up Indian. Why are you even participating in this thread? We don't want you here. Go and play with your doll.



I dont think I need to play with a doll. Some other team do need to actually.


----------



## proud_indian

pakistan has to defeat holland by a huge margin to be in next round

as they lost this game by 48 runs


----------



## BaburCM

proud_indian said:


> pakistan has to defeat holland by a huge margin to be in next round



Even if they do I'm not interested any more. Screw them. They won't impress me by beating Holland. We needed to beat pommieland and we didn't. I hope Pakistanis pelt these useless bunch at arrival with eggs. What a useless bunch. Losing is one thing, but in this ordinary fashion. Come one...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Joshi said:


> I dont think I need to play with a doll. Some other team do need to actually.



No, you and that team both need to play with a doll. Now take a hike.


----------



## Lockheed F-16

I wonder why never someone is kicked out!!! Why aren't consequences taken when those moneysuckers play so shitty?


----------



## BaburCM

SummerWine said:


> sounds weird I say this after we have lost, but overal balance of team would never fetch us glory i.e. younis has no business in T20, Butt has failed miserably and again today he dropped a catch, leaked runs and got off to a real slow start. Few boundaries in first 6 overs dont count for nothing when you chasing 185 amid a fragile middle order with younis.
> 
> *Cricket indeed is a waste of time...but i dont know why i keep supporting Pak*



Those were the times when true champions like Imran Khan, Javed Miandad, Waqar Younis and Wasim Akram were winning trophies for Pakistan. Heck, these names are monumental and people still admire their past performance. They were true legends and inventors. Which one of the current players will even be remembered after retiring? This useless bunch doesn't perform under pressure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

The title of the thread should be change. "Chaak dey" is too indian.


----------



## Skywalker

Pakistan lost due to poor strategy first and then poor performance. Younis Khan should have batted first as he knew that england is under huge pressure and chasing any moderate total will bring them under more pressure. But surprisingly he opted to field and the reason give was D/L system mught come into place if the rain starts but even then they were playing a 50 over match unfortunatly not 20 ov3er.

We badly need people like Razzak, Imran Nazir and Rana Naved back in green colors. They are proven assets. Yasser arafat, I dunno whose parchi he is.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

*Babur CM has been banned for a week - and will be banned permanently if he continues with the type of posts that he had.

That goes for the rest of you as well.

If someone engages in behavior like this, don't respond, or you'll get banned as well. The moderators are not online every single waking moment, so we can't get to a reported post instantaneously, sometimes not till the next day. That does not mean you should take it upon yourself to respond to flames and engage in the same sort of behavior.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Joshi

Al-zakir said:


> The title of the thread should be change. "Chaak dey" too is indian.





> chaak dey , T20 world cup 2009



Champions of T20, have a due effect on everything related to the game.  After-all we all know from inside who is going to win AGAIN this year.


----------



## Lockheed F-16

Joshi said:


> Champions of T20, have a due effect on everything related to the game.  After-all we all know from inside who is going to win AGAIN this year.



I'm sure South Africa will win


----------



## Joshi

Lockheed F-16 said:


> I'm sure South Africa will win



I knew this will come. So plz read it correctly again.



> is going to win *AGAIN* this year.


----------



## Lockheed F-16

Yeah, but I'm sure SA will win


----------



## boxer_B

Lockheed F-16 said:


> Yeah, but I'm sure SA will win



If it does, i would like to see final with NZ or AU. Will be more entertaining


----------



## NyczAce

Go India! <3 I just hope they dont get complacent.
SA, NZ are my other favs.Ozzies are unpredictable.
Valiant Effort by BD in the last game.Well tried!
Pakistan seems a bit lost, weird lineups and strats.


----------



## Skywalker

Group B

Teams Mat Won Lost Tied N/R Pts Net RR For Against 
England 2 1 1 0 0 2 +1.175 347/40.0 300/40.0 
Netherlands 1 1 0 0 0 2 +0.050 163/20.0 162/20.0 
Pakistan 1 0 1 0 0 0 -2.400 137/20.0 185/20.0 

The picture looks quite rosy for Pakistan and below is just an assumption under both scenarios. If they bat first they need to score atleast 200 runs (seems to be highly unlikey by looking at their current form) and must not let the dutch score more than 170 runs and beat the dutch by at least 30 runs, Incase if they chase then they must make sure whatever the target is it must be achieved atleast 5 overs to spare otherwise they will be packing their stuff.

Better chance if they bat first, keeping the fingers crossed.


----------



## Al-zakir

NyczAce said:


> Valiant Effort by BD in the last game.Well tried!
> Pakistan seems a bit lost, weird lineups and strats.



Bd is going against Irish next so there still time for us to comeback for another round. I haven't gave up one them yet.

Pakistan still have another change to comeback against Netherlands though I am disappointed by rubbish performance by pak team this time.


----------



## arsipk

Skywalker said:


> Group B
> 
> Teams Mat Won Lost Tied N/R Pts Net RR For Against
> England 2 1 1 0 0 2 +1.175 347/40.0 300/40.0
> Netherlands 1 1 0 0 0 2 +0.050 163/20.0 162/20.0
> Pakistan 1 0 1 0 0 0 -2.400 137/20.0 185/20.0
> 
> The picture looks quite rosy for Pakistan and below is just an assumption under both scenarios. If they bat first they need to score atleast 200 runs (seems to be highly unlikey by looking at their current form) and must not let the dutch score more than 170 runs and beat the dutch by at least 30 runs, Incase if they chase then they must make sure whatever the target is it must be achieved atleast 5 overs to spare otherwise they will be packing their stuff.
> 
> Better chance if they bat first, keeping the fingers crossed.




so u mean to say we need to beat them by a margin of 30 runs. i dont agree with that, as far as i know pakistan if bat first they have to beat netherland with a margin bit greater than what englad beat us with.


----------



## arsipk

ok guys so here are the possible scenarios for pakistan to achieve:
if pakistan bat first:
pakistan scores 200---they must restrict hd before 151
pakistan scores 180---they must restrict hd before 131
pakistan scores 160--- they must restrict hd before 111

if pakistan bowls first:
hd scores 131---- they must achieve in 14.5 overs
hd scores 150----they must achieve in 15 overs
hd scores 120 they must achieve in 14.2 overs

so what u all think , should they bat or bowl first and which option looks ideal.
for me its bat first try scoring 180+


----------



## Jihad

You know, I was really, really dissapointed today.
My expectations were seriously high, I sat in my chair and watched the stream video with great quality btw, I was excited but cautious at the same time, it was that very same nationalistic cricket feeling I used to get.
All I saw was England dealing out sixes and 4's to our squad, and our fielders dropped 4 catches for crying out loud, the fielding was poor.
The batting performance was even worse, I mean, we got big hitters like Afridi and Misbah, what about steady openers like Salman Butt?
Younis Khan in my opinion is a worthless captain.
Where are players like Razzaq, Yousuf, Imran Nazir etc..?
Where is the determination, the confidence, the steady but strong buildup from our side? Our batting order continues to get rattled by bowlers.
We did quite well vs Australia, but we fail against England, who were under pressure because they had to win, and Pakistan didn't necessarily have to win this match, but it also didn't have to LOSE this match with such big margins.

It's a true shame, i'm serious, we got so much talent and we're considered as one of the bigger cricket nations, still we fail to prove it, perhaps a lack of professionalism?
Anyhow, things must be changed, I mean, if our captain Younis Khan doesn't take Twenty20 that serious, then what on earth is Pakistan doing in this tournament? I don't know if you read Younis his comments about T20.
Certain things need to be changed, and we seriously need to bring back players who have been left out of the squad.

It hurts like hell to lose like this, especially when we barely managed to hit any six or four, our run rate was poor, and it was clear from a certain point in the match that we wouldn't make it.
When will our team deliver? When will it make us proud? I seriously wonder.
They ought to set things straight and give the Netherlands a good beating to still make it to the Super Eight.
They owe that to cricket fans, and especially to the people of Pakistan.
It's their job to wash away all the negativity surrounding our country, they have the ability to do something about it, to put things in a positive daylight.

So..so dissapointed..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jihad

Here, quote from Younis Khan, Pakistan's captain, after the defeat from England:

*"It would be sad if we don't make it, but I have never attached too much importance to Twenty20 cricket, as it is fun cricket. I mean it is more for entertainment, even if it is international cricket. It is all for the crowd."*


----------



## arsipk

Jihad said:


> Here, quote from Younis Khan, Pakistan's captain, after the defeat from England:
> 
> *"It would be sad if we don't make it, but I have never attached too much importance to Twenty20 cricket, as it is fun cricket. I mean it is more for entertainment, even if it is international cricket. It is all for the crowd."*



yeah i read it on cricinfo, it really disappoints to know our captain has this view. its not about what he loves or what he dont love, its about what the 17 million people loves. honestly if he doesnt give importance to game love by his nation i even dont give a **** to him.


----------



## luckyy

England is in to the next round.......

Pakistan has to beat holland in the next game with atleast a net run rate margine of +2.5 or a victory margine of 50 runs..

anyway , who is the fielding couch of pakistan side ?


----------



## third eye

Could someone pls ans the following Q's for me ;

1. How does GB field two two teams ( Eng & Sco) ?
2. Where are countries like Ireland & Holland for the rest of the yr, they emerge only to play tournaments ?

Is there any screening system for countries to field teams ?

I am a cricket fan , but being rather " rusty" with the latest I seek answers. Apologies in adv if these Q's seem silly .


----------



## Skeptic

third eye said:


> Could someone pls ans the following Q's for me ;
> 
> 1. How does GB field two two teams ( Eng & Sco) ?
> 
> GB is not a country AFAIK Scotalnd is a constituent country of United Kingdom with its own flag. GB is an Island lying to the northwest of Continental Europe. It is the ninth largest island in the world, and the largest in Europe. Even the England cricket team is not solely from England - Rather for England + Wales. More interesting is the West Indias, which constitutes more than 20 countries from the Carribian.
> 
> 2. Where are countries like Ireland & Holland for the rest of the yr, they emerge only to play tournaments ?
> 
> They are playing tournaments organised by ICC for its associate members. ICC membership is in three stages: Full Members (Test playing Nations) Associate members (These are countries where cricket is firmly established and organised but do not qualify for Full Membership) and Affiliate members (These are countries where the ICC recognises that cricket is played according to the Laws of Cricket.). There are 34 associate members and 60 affiliate members, They play against each others and best rated teams amongst them qualify for the International tournaments. Quite similar to Football world cup, ICC organized world cup qualifiers for them a well.
> 
> Is there any screening system for countries to field teams ?
> Yes there is. Countries play in ICC World Cricket League to qualify for a tournament and on basis of consistent performance, their status can be upgraded to full membership.
> 
> I am a cricket fan , but being rather " rusty" with the latest I seek answers. Apologies in adv if these Q's seem silly .



I hope that answers your questions. There are no silly questions only silly answers ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

I believe bd will beat Irish today insh'allah though they beat us last world cup. 
If bd lose today than we should quit playing cricket out of extreme shame.


----------



## Al-zakir

Asraful proven to be unworthy cricketer. Bd team going toward grave.


----------



## Jihad

Not looking too bright indeed for Bangladesh at the moment, right now their batting is as bad as Pakistan's batting was yesterday.
GO BANGLADESH GO! Show some fury, hit those balls with agression!


----------



## ANDUBYLL

Al-zakir said:


> I believe bd will beat Irish today insh'allah though they beat us last world cup.
> If bd lose today than we should quit playing cricket out of extreme shame.



Go neiri an tadh leat 

You will surely need it. I am half Irish and support anything Irish. 

Given we suck at cricket (in fact most things) but there is something called the luck of the Irish. 

Don't worry, we will win this one! You might be Bangla tigers and play with pride, but an Irish after a few pints of Guinness is unbeatable 

Now only if I can make some sense of this game


----------



## Al-zakir

ANDUBYLL said:


> Go neiri an tadh leat
> 
> You will surely need it. I am half Irish and support anything Irish.
> 
> Given we suck at cricket (in fact most things) but there is something called the luck of the Irish.
> 
> Don't worry, we will win this one! You might be Bangla tigers and play with pride, but an Irish after a few pints of Guinness is unbeatable
> 
> Now only if I can make some sense of this game



Well like I said. If we lose than it's no point of keeping this losing team instead money and energy should be spend for better cause. Irish isn't even a professional team yet they are out performing these so called test cricket team.


----------



## Jihad

Crap, if Bangladesh doesn't watch out, then they'll get outbowled..


----------



## Al-zakir

I am out. don't want to break my P.C...........


----------



## MZUBAIR

luckyy said:


> England is in to the next round.......
> 
> Pakistan has to beat holland in the next game with atleast a net run rate margine of +2.5 or a victory margine of 50 runs..
> 
> anyway , who is the fielding couch of pakistan side ?



Pakistan team is worse, They dont deserve to be in top 8.
I think the captain (Mr Yonus Khan) is the most stupid person in the team.

Any ways, Pakistan team might be without fielding coach.
If there is then he shld be fired.

*The prob of Pak team is the poor selection for the tournament. And skipper is also fool.
I am not in a favour of Younis khan, he cant become a good captain.*


----------



## salman nedian

Good start by BD. Hope they win this.


----------



## salman nedian

great Bowling by Masrafe, Geremy goes.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Al-zakir said:


> I believe bd will beat Irish today insh'allah though they beat us last world cup.
> *If bd lose today than we should quit playing cricket out of extreme shame*.



Comeon man its just a game, there shld be no shame.
Just chill.
I hope inshallah BD will win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salman nedian

spinners can restrict the irish.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Jihad said:


> Here, quote from Younis Khan, Pakistan's captain, after the defeat from England:
> 
> *"It would be sad if we don't make it, but I have never attached too much importance to Twenty20 cricket, as it is fun cricket. I mean it is more for entertainment, even if it is international cricket. It is all for the crowd."*



Yes, agree with u, but i think Pakistan is even playing poor.
They played poor against Australia last month and still they are playing poor.

Winning and losing is not important. Important thing is how much ur professional and how much fight. Fight till last ball.

I am sorry to say ....Pakistan is not of that caliper.
Infact its all Mr Y Khan fault. He is not putting any thing that makes a fighting team


----------



## salman nedian

not good bowling!

reduce the pace and dont bowl on legs. make them work hard for runs.


----------



## MZUBAIR

salman nedian said:


> spinners can restrict the irish.



Game might get close.
BD shld win


----------



## MZUBAIR

I think Indian pool is very easy.
The most tough pool is......Australia , Srilanka and Westindies


----------



## MZUBAIR

Game is gong out of the BD hands.

Bangladesh 137/8 (20/20 ov)
Ireland 47/1 (5.5/20 ov)


----------



## Jako

Cummon bd what are ya doing.....get em tigers....guess my voodoo stuff isn't workin on the irish....nooooooooo


----------



## salman nedian

good one!

61/2


----------



## Jako

Bd sd look to lower the irish run rate if nothing else.....this will enhance their chances to the next round


----------



## Al-zakir

98/4 (15.3) can we still win. I have doubt.


----------



## Durran3

Well.. props to Ireland for a great game!! these guys really have a good future


----------



## SummerWine

O my O my...Bangladesh is out as well....sad end


----------



## Nemesis

So Bangladesh are out. Will Australia follow later tonight?


----------



## proud_indian

India can not take them lightly 
they really played some excellent cricket
Kudos to them


----------



## SummerWine

This O'Brien guy in Ireland team is amazing....hits such cleans shots.....Pak needs a player like him


----------



## Always Neutral

SummerWine said:


> This O brien guy in Ireland team is anmazing....hits such cleans shots.....Pak needs a player like him



Actually there are two O' Brians and they are brothers. Both scored today. Poor Bangladesh better luck next time.

Regards


----------



## Al-zakir

Irish showed how to play cricket with discipline and enthusiasm mean while Bd proved to be worth less team with occasional win. Test cricket status should be scraped from Bd and given to Irish instead as bd don't deserve this. A total failure and disappointment.

Congratulation to Irish team for a fabulous win and good luck to them for next round.


----------



## Jako

Pakistan and bd both out........whom are you guys gonna support now?? Bd is gone,but i still have my favs,india to cheer for....hard luck guys...


----------



## Al-zakir

A warm welcome is waiting for Bd team in Bd.


----------



## Al-zakir

Jako said:


> Pakistan and bd both out........whom are you guys gonna support now?? Bd is gone,but i still have my favs,india to cheer for....hard luck guys...



Pakistan still got another game left with Netherlands so there still a chance for them to advance in second round however if they lose than, 

I will take neutral side and will be welcoming winning team.


----------



## Jako

Hahah....zakir thats what i do during the football world cup......


----------



## Always Neutral

Al-zakir said:


> A worm welcome is waiting for Bd team in Bd.



On a lighter side I am waiting for some famous members here to link this defeat to RAW, Mossad, CIA or the Awami League.



Regards

Well played Ireland and better luck Bangladesh next time !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Always Neutral said:


> On a lighter side I am waiting for some famous members here to link this defeat to RAW, Mossad, CIA or the Awami League.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Well played Ireland and better luck Bangladesh next time !



Like your sese of humar............


----------



## Lockheed F-16

Anyone got a live stream?


----------



## SummerWine

Lockheed F-16 said:


> Anyone got a live stream?



T20 Live Streaming Video | ICC T20 2009 World Cup Live, Twenty20 World cup Live Streaming Video, ICC T20 Schedule

Australia 79/5 in 12.4 overs..........

Looks like Aussies are going home too.....whats going on ??? England started this whole "manhoosiyat"....and they have slipped through

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Always Neutral

SummerWine said:


> T20 Live Streaming Video | ICC T20 2009 World Cup Live, Twenty20 World cup Live Streaming Video, ICC T20 Schedule
> 
> Australia 79/5 in 12.4 overs..........
> 
> Looks like Aussies are going home too.....whats going on ??? England started this whole "manhoosiyat"....and they have slipped through



blaming us for Kashmir I can understand now for the T 20 performance of Pakistan, Bangladesh and Australia ?







regards


----------



## SummerWine

Aussies bouncing back......if they score 160+..they have a good chance to win with their fielding...but lee was hopeless against Gayle....lets see what jaysuriya does to him


----------



## SummerWine

Maliingaaaa........might just have done it for SriLanka


----------



## SummerWine

Here is my T20 team,

Gayle
Jaysuriya
Kevin O brien
Misbah
Brendon McCullum
Morkel 
Afridi ))
Vettori
Lee
Steyn
Malinga


----------



## leonblack08

Al-zakir said:


> A warm welcome is waiting for Bd team in Bd.



Yeah right ..especially for Ashraful


----------



## SummerWine

leonblack08 said:


> Yeah right ..especially for Ashraful



LOL....i hope he doesnt get fired from the team .....so much has been invested in him

If Iran can swallow a defeat at the hands of Saudis, that too in their own backyard, I m sure we all can


----------



## Durran3

SummerWine said:


> T20 Live Streaming Video | ICC T20 2009 World Cup Live, Twenty20 World cup Live Streaming Video, ICC T20 Schedule
> 
> Australia 79/5 in 12.4 overs..........



Thankyou very much for the link, I had been looking for one for quiet some time 

Sri lanka should easily win this game...


----------



## Jako

My dream t20 team....sehwag,gambhir,rohit,raina,yuvraj,dhoni,yusuf pathan,zaheer,ishant,harabhajan,ojha...........,... Hey wait...isn't that the indian team?? NO WONDER WE ARE THE WORLD T20 CHAMPS......HAHAH


----------



## SummerWine

Jako said:


> My dream t20 team....sehwag,gambhir,rohit,raina,yuvraj,dhoni,yusuf pathan,zaheer,ishant,harabhajan,ojha...........,... Hey wait...isn't that the indian team?? NO WONDER WE ARE THE WORLD T20 CHAMPS......HAHAH



i am not expecting any reply from you to what i am going to say: "what a childish post"


----------



## Jako

Yeah buddy summerwine......do you expect anything serious in a cricket thread in a defence forum?? Btw,jokes are good at times when you are sad....lolz.....jane bhi do yar,itna personally kiun lete ho??


----------



## leonblack08

SummerWine said:


> LOL....i hope he doesnt get fired from the team .....so much has been invested in him
> 
> If Iran can swallow a defeat at the hands of Saudis, that too in their own backyard, I m sure we all can




Yes we can!

But let us do the cursing at least

Don't think Iran is going to be on 2010 WC.Anyways,Aussies are on the process of being kicked out.


----------



## SummerWine

yea seems like Aussies could be going home.....hehe would sooth some pain.....but u just never know abt aussies.....given a smallest of chance, and they will win


----------



## Jako

Nah....this aren't the same aussies who played cricket with absolute dominance.....


----------



## SummerWine

Party Over Aussies....Symonds was the difference...and the tournament becomes more BLAND


----------



## Lockheed F-16

I'M SO HAPPY THAT SRI LANKA HAS WON, IF PAK CAN'T GET THE TROPHY THEN I HOPE THAT SRI LANKA WILL WIN THIS TOURNAMENT!!!

GO SRI LANKA GO! GREAT FROM JEHAN MUBARAK!


----------



## Jako

HELL YEAAAAH.....IT FEELS GREAT WHEN THE AUSSIES GET KICKED....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## smart_simple

OHH God.. after Bangladesh now Aussis are out of this worldcup , whats going hell in this WC

BTW congrats to Srilanka


----------



## MZUBAIR

Looks, Pakistan will also go out from this WC.

Big problem is that *Pakistan have a foolish captain*.

 Younis Khan

Please read the article, how much he is stupid

*Younis Khan Funny Jokker*

Karachi: Pakistan captain Younis Khan finds himself in trouble for his comment that *Twenty20 is played just for fun and it would not be a disaster even if his team fails to make the Super Eights stage of the ongoing World Cup in England.*

After the team's loss to England on Sunday night, Younis went on to say that failing to reaching Super Eights would not be a disaster.

*"It would be sad if we don't make it but I have never attached too much importance to Twenty20 cricket, as it is fun cricket," Younis said.*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Also read:
Poor Pakistan puzzle skipper Younis Khan
Pak douses fire caused by Younis remarks

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
His candour, however, failed to impress the Pakistan Cricket Board, which has asked for confirmation and explanation from the management about Younis' comments.

"The statement has not pleased anyone, including former Test players and critics because it shows a total lack of respect for the feelings of the people and the passion with which they are following the performance of their team in the World Cup," a board official told PTI.

A former Test player, requesting anonymity, went on to question Younis' integrity and said, "If he is not interested in playing Twenty20 cricket then why did he go to England in the first place?"

*Incidentally, Younis has already upset the PCB with his statement on the security conditions in Pakistan, which the team management in England is busy denying. Younis reported told reporters in England that the country was in a state of war, even though Pakistan manager Yawar Saeed dismissed the claim.*

Younis' statement upset board officials, who are set to meet ICC officials on June 15 to resolve the issue of whether Pakistan should host its share of the 2011 World Cup matches at home.

A PCB source said Younis' comments came at the wrong time and had the Board officials fuming.

"Yawar may be trying to prevent a controversy from blowing up by even insisting that Younis didn't say that Pakistan was in a state of war but the captain has again rubbed the PCB officials the wrong way with his comments on Twenty20 cricket," the source added.


----------



## MZUBAIR

A question asked to Younis Khan, *"Are you missing Shoaib Akhtar or Muhammad Asif?".*

Younis Khan replied, *"No, I am missing my family"*


----------



## Jako

Is he a nerd??? First saying he doesn't play t20 cricket seriously,and now this rubbish comment.......guys this type of captain doesn't really motivate your team,when you have to win your next much by a huge margin at all costs......


----------



## Rafael

MZUBAIR said:


> A question asked to Younis Khan, *"Are you missing Shoaib Akhtar or Muhammad Asif?".*
> 
> Younis Khan replied, *"No, I am missing my family"*






Joker indeed!


----------



## SummerWine

DAWN.COM | Cricket | Fawad, Sohail likely to play against Netherlands

_"The equation looks quite simple for Pakistan; bat first and win by 25 runs or field first and go past Netherlands&#8217; total with 19 balls to spare. However, with a recent history of first-round exits, another defeat against minnows and another early flight home cannot be ruled out for Pakistan, especially considering their lacklusture display on the tour so far."_

Paywasta Reh Shajar Say, Umeed-e-Bahar rakh


----------



## Rafael

SummerWine said:


> *Paywasta Reh Shajar Say, Umeed-e-Bahar rakh *




Bachey 2 hi achey, bewiaan beshakk 4 rakh


----------



## Skeptic

SummerWine said:


> DAWN.COM | Cricket | Fawad, Sohail likely to play against Netherlands
> 
> _"The equation looks quite simple for Pakistan; bat first and win by 25 runs or field first and go past Netherlands total with 19 balls to spare. However, with a recent history of first-round exits, another defeat against minnows and another early flight home cannot be ruled out for Pakistan, especially considering their lacklusture display on the tour so far."_
> 
> Paywasta Reh Shajar Say, Umeed-e-Bahar rakh



I am willing to bet 100 bucks on Pakistan Making it to super eight. Any takers??

I think they will romp Netherlands today. Pakistan has always performed better in cricket when tucked into a corner.


----------



## Rafael

Skeptic said:


> I am willing to bet 100 bucks on Pakistan Making it to super eight. Any takers??
> 
> I think they will romp Netherlands today. Pakistan has always performed better in cricket when tucked into a corner.



well, to tell you the truth..I would give my life to see pakistan in super eights but the fact remains that the cricket they have played so far, they simply dont deserve to be in that league... and above all look at younis khan's comments abot T-20... I mean if a captain of the team doesnt takes his game "seriously" than what are we talking about? I say let Netherlands win it, they truley deserve it, they played like professionals and not "just for fun"


----------



## Skeptic

raheel1 said:


> well, to tell you the truth..I would give my life to see pakistan in super eights but the fact remains that the cricket they have played so far, they simply dont deserve to be in that league... and above all look at younis khan's comments abot T-20... I mean if a captain of the team doesnt takes his game "seriously" than what are we talking about? I say let Netherlands win it, they truley deserve it, they played like professionals and not "just for fun"



IMO Yunis Khan is trying to be too cool, just that he fails miserably. He is trying to be cheeky, when he needs to be serious, but I am sure every Pakistani player will be motivated to take on Netherlands and show them where they belong in cricket.

Honestly, half my interest in the tournament will be lost if there is no Indo-Pak match in prospect. Come on, don't bail out on us now. Anyways, absence of Pakistan makes the Srilanka Group almost a walkthrough.


----------



## proud_indian

raheel1 said:


> Bachey 2 hi achey, bewiaan beshakk 4 rakh




u r damn funny lol


----------



## SummerWine

Below is copied from Cricinfo.com

_Team news
Pakistan will make changes, most likely dropping Salman Butt and possibly pushing Kamran Akmal in his place. Sohail Tanvir may also get in, his unusual angles and action, worth confusing the Netherlands with. 

Pakistan: (probable) 1 Ahmed Shehzad, 2 Kamran Akmal (wk), 3 Shoaib Malik, 4 Misbah-ul-Haq, 5 Younis Khan (capt), 6 Shahid Afridi, 7 Yasir Arafat, 8 Sohail Tanvir, 9 Umar Gul, 10 Mohammad Aamer, 11 Saeed Ajmal. 

Given that the win against England was their biggest one yet, there are unlikely to be any changes from that starting XI. 

Netherlands: (probable) 1 Alexei Kervezee, 2 Darron Reekers, 3 Ba Zuiderent, 4 Tom de Grooth, 5 Peter Borren, 6 Ryan ten Doeschate, 7 Daan van Bunge, 8 Edgar Schiferli, 9 Jeroen Smits (capt/wk), 10 Pieter Seelaar, 11 Dirk Nannes. 

Pitch and conditions
Unfortunately for Pakistan, rain is forecast, but the Lord's pitch has offered both runs and movement off the seam. 

Stats and trivia


25 - The least number of runs Pakistan must win by if they bat first to go through to the Super Eights. 
7-0-73-1 - The combined figures of Pakistan's opening bowlers Yasir Arafat and Mohammad Aamer against England. 
8-0-63-1 - The combined figures of Netherlands' opening bowlers Dirk Nannes and Edgar Schiferli against England. 

Quotes
"It would be sad if we don't make it, but I have never attached too much importance to Twenty20 cricket, as it is fun cricket. I mean it is more for entertainment, even if it is international cricket. It is all for the crowd."
Younis Khan, Pakistan's captain, after the England loss. 

"Cricket is no longer so boring."
Headline in Dutch newspaper NRC Handelsblad after the side's opening-day victory over hosts England in the World Twenty20_


----------



## SummerWine

SummerWine said:


> Below is copied from Cricinfo.com
> 
> _
> 
> *Pitch and conditions
> Unfortunately for Pakistan, rain is forecast, but the Lord's pitch has offered both runs and movement off the seam. *
> 
> _



I had an honour to watch a Pak match few years back at Lords. Its incredible how quickly they clear the ground after the rain.

No one can do anything about the rain, if we are to lose i hope we lose due to rain rather than falling short of few runs or wickets.......


----------



## smart_simple

*Sad news 4 India*

ICC Twenty20 World Cup

*Sehwag Ruled Out of ICC Twenty20 World Cup*

Last Update : 09-Jun-2009 17:23:00 IST

London: Indias opening batsman Virender Sehwag has been ruled out of the ongoing ICC Twenty20 World Cup in England due to a shoulder injury. 

Sehwag was advised to undergo a surgery for his shoulder injury, sources said.

The hard-hitting batsman, earlier, had to skip the opening match against Bangladesh including all the practice matches.

After Sehwags initial injury, Dhoni gambled with Rohit Sharma as Gautam Gambhir's partner to open the innings. Rohit played well in the opening slot, and now, Rohit Sharma is likely to open for India in all the matches of the Twenty20 World Cup in England.

source - Cricket World 4 U - The Complete home of World Cricket - International Cricket Schedule - Live Scores - Cricket News


----------



## SummerWine

GUYZZZZZZZZZ.....Salman Butt is playing...and at the cost of Amer Shehzad, who is a superb talent. But unfortunately he doesnt have the Parchee like Salman Butt.

This is so rediculous.....even if he scores 150 on 25 balls i would still say he is the weakest link in Pak side


----------



## smart_simple

SummerWine said:


> DAWN.COM | Cricket | Fawad, Sohail likely to play against Netherlands
> 
> _"The equation looks quite simple for Pakistan; bat first and win by 25 runs or field first and go past Netherlands total with 19 balls to spare. However, with a recent history of first-round exits, another defeat against minnows and another early flight home cannot be ruled out for Pakistan, especially considering their lacklusture display on the tour so far."_
> 
> Paywasta Reh Shajar Say, Umeed-e-Bahar rakh




no U R wrong man

the equation is like this

If they bat first then they must beat Netherlands by the margin of more than 30 Runs and if they bat second then they must achieve the target within 16 overs.


----------



## proud_indian

blasting start by pakistan
hope they will continue it


----------



## smart_simple

Pakistan loose his first wicket as salman butt


----------



## SummerWine

So what you think guys....is it going good?


----------



## Mujahid91

SummerWine said:


> So what you think guys....is it going good?



ye this is going to be good match last time selectors really fked up with the lineup they are kinda retarded in the head but now good choice for Akmal to be an opener good lineup hope Pakistan made into super eight Inshallah


----------



## Mujahid91

Akmal gone for 41


----------



## Al-zakir

111/3 (14.1/20 ov). What is the **** with this single. They need to aim for six as time ruining out. Wickets still in hand yet they are playing in test cricket mode. Same as last match


----------



## SummerWine

Younis played nice....all upto afridi and misbah

what you say guys


----------



## Al-zakir

Go Misbah.......Love the sixes


----------



## SummerWine

Fially a six by afridi and a BIG ONEEEE


----------



## SummerWine

Man this tall bowler is good...really good


----------



## SummerWine

175/5 ......respectable but all depends now on FIELDING.

I hope Salman Butt stays in the dressing room and a better fielder comes on


----------



## SummerWine

Dutch needs 151 to progress.....


----------



## SummerWine

We all think that Pak is really under pressure, but just imagine how nervous the Dutch would be.....they are good but still minnows....they would be under real pressure...13-1 by the way


----------



## Neo

Darron Reekers is out!


----------



## SummerWine

SummerWine said:


> 175/5 ......respectable but all depends now on FIELDING.
> 
> I hope Salman Butt stays in the dressing room and a better fielder comes on



Mr. Butt has dropped a simple catch. I dont care abt him but i do care about the new bowler Aamir, he is sensational and is just robbed of a wicket by a Parchee player


----------



## Joshi

Very Very poor fielding from Pakitstani side...


----------



## proud_indian

SummerWine said:


> 175/5 ......respectable but all depends now on FIELDING.
> I hope Salman Butt stays in the dressing room and a better fielder comes on


you assumption was 100 % right
he dropped one more catch in this tournament
lets see how costly this catch will be!


----------



## Neo

Can't agree more...


----------



## Neo

Yessss.....there goes Zuiderent!


----------



## Neo

Go Afridi Go!


----------



## Screaming Skull

he he...the mighty pathan s gonna eat them for dinner


----------



## SummerWine

Mr. Butterfinger has caught one finally

Any special batsmen to look forward to Mr. Neo?


----------



## Screaming Skull

Borren gone


----------



## Neo

Bye bye Borren...tot ziens!


----------



## SummerWine

another set batsman gone........spinners are puzzling them


----------



## Neo

SummerWine said:


> Mr. Butterfinger has caught one finally
> 
> Any special batsmen to look forward to Mr. Neo?



Zuiderent was the only serious threat but he's gone...


----------



## Al-zakir

Nice going. About time..........


----------



## Neo

Kervezee out!! Yippie!


----------



## Al-zakir

fire...taking some steam out........


----------



## Neo

Required RR for the Dutch to win surged to 11.81...


----------



## Screaming Skull

Neo said:


> Required RR for the Dutch to win surged to 11.81...



I guess they l b looking to get 152. That s enuf for them to go thru!!


----------



## SummerWine

Dutch require 90 runs of 54 balls.......and another gone


----------



## Neo

Ge Grooth is gone too...


----------



## SummerWine

Another oner......Afridi my man.........akmal thankfully held on


----------



## Neo

He's on fire..!


----------



## Al-zakir

Yeah entering into next round........


----------



## Neo

Ten Doeschate stumped!


----------



## Neo

Al-zakir said:


> Yeah entering into next round........



I can smell it already....


----------



## Neo

Bye bye Mr Schiferli....
Damn...how did England lose to this team..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Choppers

can any one tell by how much runs Pakistan needs to win this match to enter super 8


----------



## Screaming Skull

Neo said:


> Bye bye Mr Schiferli....
> Damn...how did England lose to this team..?



Simple! No spin, No win!!


----------



## SummerWine

Choppers said:


> can any one tell by how much runs Pakistan needs to win this match to enter super 8



we are there almost.........dont worry


----------



## Al-zakir

Neo said:


> Bye bye Mr Schiferli....
> Damn...how did England lose to this team..?


----------



## Jako

Yeah.....now we are gonna see heck of a super 8...with both of us there..........believe me,if pak didn't reach the super8 wc wd have been not worth a watch.......oh yeaaaaaah...


----------



## Choppers

> e are there almost.........dont worry



So we can hope to see an INDO-PAK match


----------



## jeypore

Can someone give me live feed. Please!!


----------



## Al-zakir

Jako said:


> Yeah.....now we are gonna see heck of a super 8...with both of us there..........believe me,if pak didn't reach the super8 wc wd have been not worth a watch.......oh yeaaaaaah...



And you know which team I will be supporting right?

Go team Pakistan.


----------



## Screaming Skull

Hi! Pakistan won by 82 runs. That s a huge margin. Are they at the top of the grp? If they are then they will be in India's grp in s8


----------



## SummerWine

Congrats to all Pak fans........


----------



## leonblack08

congrats !!


----------



## Patriot

Just finished watching match.One hell of a great match.Afridi took great wickets.


----------



## Jako

Yeah...yeah....i knew all the time,zakir.......not hard to guess


----------



## Al-zakir

Mubarak to Pakistan team for a great win. Same expectation for next round.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

I would be supporting South Africa though,but won't mind if Pakistan wins it.Any team but India,don't want to see another monopoly like the Aussies.Good that Aussies are gone.

we need a new Champion


----------



## Jako

Man....i wd be very sad to see you disheartened after the final,leo.......we are gonna be champs again.......finalta bodhoy apni na dekhlei bhalo korben,dada......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

leonblack08 said:


> I would be supporting South Africa though,but won't mind if Pakistan wins it.Any team but India,don't want to see another monopoly like the Aussies.Good that Aussies are gone.
> 
> we need a new Champion



Why south Africa? Why not showing support for our west brother.......What's the matter with you???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Jako said:


> Man....i wd be very sad to see you disheartened after the final,leo.......we are gonna be champs again.......finalta bodhoy apni na dekhlei bhalo korben,dada......



HEHEHE.......


To Al-zakir,

Sei Lance Klusner er somoy theke South Africa support kortesi,kintu bad luck ta atoi kharap je SA loses out all the time.

Last time I supprted Pakistan,they lost the Final with India.So it is better I don't support them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

leonblack08 said:


> To Al-zakir,
> 
> Sei Lance Klusner er somoy theke South Africa support kortesi,kintu bad luck ta atoi kharap je SA loses out all the time.
> 
> Last time I supprted Pakistan,they lost the Final with India.So it is better I don't support them



Cool! we will celebrate as soon as India lose to any team.


----------



## Jako

Hahah....leo.....we always use this phrase-'bad luckta kharap' in wb......you guys are catching up, buddy.......but hey, doesn't the phrase actually mean ,good luck.......funny.....


----------



## proud_indian

Al-zakir said:


> Cool! we will celebrate as soon as India lose to any team.



in your dreams only

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jako

Yes ,india wd be tough to beat this time.......like the aussies were a few years back.......we lost sehwag,and in no time rohit proved out to be a great opener.....great bench strength.....sure we are strong.....but its t20,anything can happen.....


----------



## Patriot

Well Pakistani Fielding is not really good but Indians are hard *****.They hardly miss a catch so Pakistani Team has to be careful if they want to win.


----------



## Choppers

> Originally Posted by Al-zakir
> Cool! we will celebrate as soon as India lose to any team.



Well then you have to wait till eternity!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jako

Indians take the blinders....but miss the sitters.....have you seen yuvraj the last night?'


----------



## Jihad

Pakistan destroyed the Dutch!
EXCELLENT GAME!
I even skipped work for this today, i'll be in trouble, but heck, who cares.
This victory made my day!
Afridi was excellent, and so was Ajmal and Kamran Akmal our wicketkeeper.
Pakistan performs well under pressure it seems, however, this was "only" the Netherlands, we have stronger opponents ahead, let's hope we can do it again and continue with this victory in our pocket, should be a great confidence boost for all of Pakistan and it's squad!


----------



## Neo

leonblack08 said:


> I would be supporting South Africa though,but won't mind if Pakistan wins it.Any team but India,don't want to see another monopoly like the Aussies.Good that Aussies are gone.
> 
> we need a new Champion



The trophy should be in SA, if we don't win I'd rather have India or Srilanka have it rather than South Africa or any other western country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lockheed F-16

Jihad said:


> Pakistan destroyed the Dutch!
> EXCELLENT GAME!
> I even skipped work for this today, i'll be in trouble, but heck, who cares.
> This victory made my day!
> Afridi was excellent, and so was Ajmal and Kamran Akmal our wicketkeeper.
> Pakistan performs well under pressure it seems, however, this was "only" the Netherlands, we have stronger opponents ahead, let's hope we can do it again and continue with this victory in our pocket, should be a great confidence boost for all of Pakistan and it's squad!



Sad to interrupt you but calm down, it were just the NETHERLANDS


----------



## leonblack08

Jako said:


> Hahah....leo.....we always use this phrase-'bad luckta kharap' in wb......you guys are catching up, buddy.......but hey, doesn't the phrase actually mean ,good luck.......funny.....



We use it here as well,certainly not catching anyone

Yes it does.That actually is negative negative equals positive

hey Jako,answer this question.
"IF jodi IS hoi BUT kintu WHAT ki??"
Can you answer it?


----------



## Jako

I heard that,i think......is it 'key'??......if, face to face, i wd say 'ki?' which is the answer, i guess


----------



## leonblack08

That's where the trick lies,it is "ki" but you will keep asking the same thing and not get the answer. I wonder who made this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durran3

Neo said:


> The trophy should be in SA, if we don't win I'd rather have India or Srilanka have it rather than South Africa or any other western country.



Not entirely Western... Africans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skeptic

Neo said:


> The trophy should be in SA, if we don't win I'd rather have India or Srilanka have it rather than South Africa or any other western country.



Same goes for me. I'd rather have the trophy back in subcontinent rather than anyplace else. If not India then either SL or Pakistan.

I am no fan of SA cricket team, their game is more mechanical than mercurial. I hope for the day when in any world cup final we have all four teams from subcontinent. India, Pakistan, Bangladesh and Sri Lanka. Three is still possible.

Let's not discount WI btw. We have already seen how Gayle can blow away any opposition on his day.


----------



## salman nedian

I am all for Pakistan. Today except Salman Butt we have utilized all the best available resources.

We havent seen big hitting from Misbah and Malik yet. If we have to win, middle order batsmen have to fire.Slow bowling can be our weapon in the tournament.


----------



## Choppers

South Africa

defeats 

New Zealand

by

1 run.


----------



## smart_simple

OK here is the super eight fixtures
*************************

Thu 11 12:30 GMT, 13:30 local 
13th Match, Group F

- New Zealand v Ireland Trent Bridge, Nottingham

Thu 11 Day/Night16:30 GMT, 17:30 local 
14th Match, Group E

- England v South Africa Trent Bridge, Nottingham

Fri 12 12:30 GMT, 13:30 local 
15th Match, Group F 

- Pakistan v Sri Lanka Lord's, London

Fri 12 Day/Night 16:30 GMT, 17:30 local 
16th Match, Group E 

- India v West Indies Lord's, London

Sat 13 12:30 GMT, 13:30 local 
17th Match, Group E

- West Indies v South Africa Kennington Oval, London

Sat 13 Day/Night 16:30 GMT, 17:30 local 
18th Match, Group F 

- Pakistan v New Zealand Kennington Oval, London

Sun 1412:30 GMT, 13:30 local 
19th Match, Group F 

- Ireland v Sri Lanka Lord's, London

Sun 14 Day/Night 16:30 GMT, 17:30 local 
20th Match, Group E 

- India v England Lord's, London

Mon 1512:30 GMT, 13:30 local 
21st Match, Group 

- England v West Indies Kennington Oval, London

Mon 15 Day/Night 16:30 GMT, 17:30 local 
22nd Match, Group F 

- Ireland v Pakistan Kennington Oval, London

Tue 16 12:30 GMT, 13:30 local 
23rd Match, Group F 

- Sri Lanka v New Zealand Trent Bridge, Nottingham

Tue 16 Day/Night 16:30 GMT, 17:30 local 
24th Match, Group E 

- India v South Africa


----------



## Always Neutral

Neo said:


> The trophy should be in SA, if we don't win I'd rather have India or Srilanka have it rather than South Africa or any other western country.



Neo whats wrong with us winning it ? After all we gave the world the game of cricket !



Regards


----------



## Jihad

Always Neutral said:


> Neo whats wrong with us winning it ? After all we gave the world the game of cricket !
> 
> 
> 
> Regards



You guys just don't deserve it. 
I too hope that teams like Bangladesh mature and improve, because they have the talent and the skills, but it's not being utilized and used properly it seems.
I don't have any other favorite country other then Pakistan and Bangladesh, so I hope Bangladesh will learn from this defeat.
I read that the BD players don't listen too well or follow orders and maintain strategies given by their coach and captain, perhaps a matter of discipline? By not sticking to the plan and so fort..?

Anyways..I enjoyed today's match versus the Netherlands, Shahif Afridi is simply the best, and Ajmal reminds me of Saqlain Mushtaq..great players.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Jihad said:


> I read that the BD players don't listen too well or follow orders and maintain strategies given by their coach and captain, perhaps a matter of discipline? By not sticking to the plan and so fort..?



I heard the same from the couch. It's time we tighten these screwball before next WC in subcontinent. If they have talent than they must show it every time otherwise should be thrown out form the team as a punishment. Look, I don't have any problem if they lose with bigger team with try but losing to part time team like Ireland is total failure. 

Ashraful should be release from captaincy. His performance has been really suck and he doesn't play responsibly. I think you will see some stair up in the team coming days.


----------



## Moin91

*Afridi was the main difference, says Dutch skipper*

Wednesday, June 10, 2009
From our correspondent

LONDON: Pakistan captain Younis Khan on Tuesday hailed his team for raising its game to make the cut for the Super Eights but made it clear that more improvement is needed to reach the semifinals of the World Twenty20 Championship.

"It was all about partnerships today. I thought 180 and 190 should be good. We wanted to be positive and so we batted first. The spinners - Afridi and Ajmal - bowled really well," he said at a press conference.

Younis said that fielding was one area that remains a major concern for him. "We really need to improve our fielding," said the skipper whose players once again dropped catches in the 82-run win over the Dutch.

Younis praised what was a match-winning spell by Shahid Afridi, who picked up 4-11 to pave the path for a big win.

"Afridi was brilliant today," said Younis.

Dutch skipper Jeroen Smits said his team were heartbroken after getting eliminated in spite of a shock victory against England last Friday.

"We didn't have a good day. Afridi was outstanding.

"That's what we said in the morning, we had to fear Afridi and he did it. Our bowling was okay but it was too much for us. Congrats to Pakistan. It's a privilege to be here and we made some impact on Friday night."

Afridi was the main difference, says Dutch skipper


----------



## MZUBAIR

Still, Pakistan body language is not very good.
Pakistan fielding was poor as its always.

I saw little improvement in bowling and batting.

Oppening was good, Pakistan needs that kind of oppening in each match.
There is no need for hard hittings, only oppners should play on surface. they shldn't play in air, playing on surface from gaps can be more dangerous for any team as they showed today.


Any ways, Pakistan is in top 8 nad they need to win atleast 2 games out of 3 which are against Ireland, Srilanka and New Zealand 


*Thursday, June 11th 2009 * 
New Zealand vs Ireland	7:12:00 AM	Trent Bridge
England vs South Africa	5:30:00 PM	Trent Bridge

*Friday, June 12th 2009 *
Pakistan vs Sri Lanka	7:12:00 AM	Lords
India vs West Indies	5:30:00 PM	Lords
*Saturday, June 13th 2009 *

West Indies vs South Africa	7:12:00 AM	The Brit Oval
New Zealand vs Pakistan	5:30:00 PM	The Brit Oval

*Sunday, June 14th 2009 *
Ireland vs Sri Lanka	7:12:00 AM	Lords
India vs England	5:30:00 PM	Lords

*Monday, June 15th 2009 *
Pakistan vs Ireland	7:12:00 AM	The Brit Oval
England vs West Indies	5:30:00 PM	The Brit Oval

*Tuesday, June 16th 2009 *
New Zealand vs Sri Lanka	7:12:00 AM	Trent Bridge
South Africa vs India	5:30:00 PM	Trent Bridge


Their is a big competition in BLUE group

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SummerWine

Netherlands v Pakistan, ICC World Twenty20, Lord's Report | Cricket News | ICC World Twenty20 2009 | Cricinfo.com

*Afridi seals Pakistan's progression*

Andrew Miller 

June 9, 2009


The Dutch were completely bamboozled by Shahid Afridi's top-spinning legbreaks 


Shahid Afridi carried Pakistan into the Super Eights at the expense of a spirited but outclassed Dutch side at Lord's, as he ripped his top-spinning legbreaks through a succession of bamboozled defences to deliver his team a thumping 82-run victory with the superb figures of 4 for 11 from four overs. For the Netherlands, the end came with unseemly haste as they lost their last nine wickets for 52 in 10.2 overs, but they still left the tournament with their heads held high after last week's unforgettable floodlit triumph over England. 


Today, however, the greater class and knowhow of the Pakistanis came to the fore. They produced a chastened display after their error-strewn effort against England at The Oval on Sunday, and though their batting was kept on a tight leash by some determined Dutch bowling, the prospect of defeat was never seriously entertained. Netherlands were set 176 for victory, but thanks to their superior net run-rate going into this game, they could still have gone through with a score of 151 or more. In the end, the calculations were academic. 


Netherlands were given a typically brief but belligerent start from their pinch-hitter, Darron Reekers, who smashed three fours from his first five balls including two stand-and-deliver slaps over long-on from Mohammad Aamer, but that, realistically, was as good as their run-chase got. From his very next delivery, Reekers miscued another wild wallop, and Sohail Tanvir claimed a well-judged catch at deep midwicket. 

It wasn't a faultless display by any stretch of the imagination, and Pakistan's fallible catching again resurfaced when Alexei Kervezee was gifted two lives in consecutive overs. But Afridi struck with his first delivery of the match when he slid a topspinner through Bas Zuiderent's defences, and Peter Borren followed one over later when he top-edged a sweep off Saeed Ajmal. Kervezee's chancy innings came to an end in the same over as he galloped down the wicket to slap what would have been their first boundary in front of square for seven overs, but was defeated by the doosra and stumped by a mile. 

At 49 for 4 in the ninth over, the Dutch resistance had been all but crushed, and Afridi stepped forward to grind them down even further. Though he fumbled a run-out opportunity to let Tom de Grooth get off the mark first-ball, Afridi struck with the first ball of his third over, a full flat topspinner that flattened the leg stump. Two balls later, Daan van Bunge yorked himself as he charged down the track and was easily stumped for a duck, and though Ryan ten Doeschate stemmed the procession with a six over midwicket off Shoaib Malik, his same-over dismissal - again to a yorker-length stumping - reduced the score to a sorry 71 for 7. 

Afridi had time to claim one more wicket in his superlative four-over spell, as Edgar Schiferli flogged a lofted drive to deep mid-off, before Kamran Akmal completed his fourth stumping of the match - again off Ajmal - as Dirk Nannes was dragged out of his ground. It was left to Umar Gul to seal the contest with 14 balls to spare, when he splattered Pieter Seelaar's stumps with another full-length delivery. Pakistan's captain, Younis Khan, may have derided Twenty20 matches as "fun" after their defeat against England, but this was a very serious performance indeed. 

The tone of the Pakistan performance was set during their six Powerplay overs, in which they raced to 50 for 1. Salman Butt, singled out by his captain after the England match for the woeful state of his fielding, responded with the aggression of a man whose job was on the line as he whipped his first ball, from Nannes, through midwicket for four, before launching Schiferli over the covers and into the Mound Stand for six. 

Just as Butt was beginning to cut loose, however, he drilled ten Doeschate to Borren at mid-off for 18. Malik launched his innings with two fours in three balls before being badly dropped by Zuiderent at backward point on 14, and when Akmal found his range with a brace of sixes in consecutive overs, Pakistan had reached 77 for 1 with 11 overs remaining, and looked as though they were pulling clear. 
 
But Netherlands showed from a similar position against England that they are a side who will not give up, and Borren combined with the 21-year-old offspinner, Seelaar, to put the brakes back on the innings. Having reached 41 from 29 balls, Akmal found himself frustrated in a beautifully slow and teasing second over from Seelaar, which ended with an ambitious drill over midwicket, and a heart-in-the-mouth juggling catch from Schiferli in front of the Tavern Stand. 

The Dutch bowlers maintained their discipline admirably as the overs ticked away. If in doubt they went full, sometimes offering full-tosses, but there was scarcely a long-hop in evidence. Younis dented ten Doeschate's figures by clearing his front foot to swipe Pakistan's fourth six of the innings, then belted Seelaar for two more in two balls to hoist his team past 150 with 15 balls remaining. But Seelaar kept his cool, and his line and length, and before the over was out, de Grooth at long-on had intercepted Younis's next shot in anger. 

Schiferli maintained the full-and-straight approach to deny Afridi the room to swing his arms, although he did finally connect with one to drill Nannes out of the ground with four balls remaining. The bowler responded by uprooting his leg stump with the very next delivery, but as Afridi would later go on to show with the ball, sometimes there is simply no stopping him. When the mood takes them, there is sometimes no stopping Pakistan either. 

_Andrew Miller is my personal favourite write when it comes to cricket._


----------



## Al-zakir

*Govt to probe Tigers' T20 disaster*


Wed, Jun 10th, 2009 9:15 pm BdST

Dial 2324 from your mobile for latest news 
Dhaka, June 10 (bdnews24.com)The government will form a committee to explore the reasons behind the disastrous showing of the national cricket team in the ICC World Twenty20 in England.

"We will look into the matter of Bangladesh's losses in the Twenty20 World Cup," Chittagong Hill Tracts affairs minister Dipankar Talukdar told parliament on Wednesday, on behalf of the state minister for youth and sports, who was absent.

"Bangladesh are also due to play in the upcoming 2011 World Cup, and the government will take the measures to keep the nation's honour up," Talukdar said in reply to a query from Awami League MP Mostaq Ahmed Ruhi.

Bangladesh were miserably knocked out of the Twenty20 series in England after a six-wicket defeat to ICC associate member Ireland and a 25-run loss to defending champions India.

Govt to probe Tigers' T20 disaster :: Sport :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## SummerWine

someone here said earlier that Bangladesh suffered from over confidence, i tend to agree. It seems that often they either overdo it or take the opposition lightly. Ashraful's dismissal against India was like he was sure fielder wouldnt be able to catch a bullet like shot that he hit, only to be found shocked at the end. I hope Bangladesh doesnt waste their young talent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SummerWine

*Pak look to draft in former 'rebel' Razzaq

AFP*

Karachi: Pakistan on Wednesday sought special permission from the organisers of the World Twenty20 to call-up all-rounder Abdul Razzaq to replace injured Yasir Arafat, an official said.


The 29-year-old Razzaq cut his ties with the rebel Indian Cricket League (ICL) earlier this month and was cleared by the Pakistan Cricket Board to play for the national team.


Fast bowler Arafat suffered a hamstring injury during Pakistan's 48-run defeat against England in their opening match on Sunday and could be ruled out of the remaining matches.

Lawson expects Pak to make it to T20 semis

"Yes, we have requested for Razzaq's inclusion as replacement," PCB chairman Ijaz Butt told AFP.


The technical committee of the World Twenty20 will take a final decision on the inclusion of Razzaq.


Razzaq, who played 46 Tests and 231 one-day internationals for Pakistan, joined the unofficial ICL as a protest against his omission from the squad selected for the inaugural World Twenty20 in South Africa in 2007.


The PCB barred all the 23 players who signed for the rebel league from domestic and international cricket as the ICL was not recognised by the ICC and Board of Control for Cricket in India.


However, all but two of Pakistan's ICL players had their bans suspended by the Sindh High Court in February this year.


Razzaq said he was delighted at the prospect of playing for Pakistan again."I am very happy and if given a chance I will do my very best for the country," he said.


----------



## SummerWine

Now if Razzaq can make a comeback during the T20, that would be a huge bonus and a booster for Pak. Exclude Butterfinger and add Razzaq.


----------



## third eye

Al-zakir said:


> *Govt to probe Tigers' T20 disaster*
> 
> 
> Wed, Jun 10th, 2009 9:15 pm BdST
> 
> Dial 2324 from your mobile for latest news
> Dhaka, June 10 (bdnews24.com)The government will form a committee to explore the reasons behind the disastrous showing of the national cricket team in the ICC World Twenty20 in England.
> 
> "We will look into the matter of Bangladesh's losses in the Twenty20 World Cup," Chittagong Hill Tracts affairs minister Dipankar Talukdar told parliament on Wednesday, on behalf of the state minister for youth and sports, who was absent.
> 
> "Bangladesh are also due to play in the upcoming 2011 World Cup, and the government will take the measures to keep the nation's honour up," Talukdar said in reply to a query from Awami League MP Mostaq Ahmed Ruhi.
> 
> Bangladesh were miserably knocked out of the Twenty20 series in England after a six-wicket defeat to ICC associate member Ireland and a 25-run loss to defending champions India.
> 
> Govt to probe Tigers' T20 disaster :: Sport :: bdnews24.com ::



Govt intervention in sports ?..


----------



## salman nedian

Razzaq is likely to return!

Bad news for the rest of the world!

It will be a huge boost.

Go Pakistan Go!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Introvert

Friday, June 12th 2009 
*Pakistan vs Sri Lanka 7:12:00 AM Lords*
Saturday, June 13th 2009 

Looks like an interesting match; looking forward to it.


----------



## Jako

India vs ireland underway as a 18 over match.....the hero for ireland in the last match,o'brien,not playin due to injury


----------



## Jako

First wicket...gray bowled by zaheer.....brilliant inswiinging yorker


----------



## haawk

2 nd one gone too


----------



## Jako

Second wicket down,again zaheer....the captain gone....


----------



## Jako

3rd wicket....zaheer is on a roll.....oh yeah


----------



## haawk

and 3rd


----------



## Jako

And the fourth.....this time ojha....the wrong one.....bowleddddddddd


----------



## haawk

indian domination continues!!!!! as the 4th batsman walks back


----------



## Jako

5th one gone....bhajji this time...


----------



## haawk

5 down already .......


----------



## Al-zakir

This is the team that beaten us. What the ****..........


----------



## Jako

Hahah zakir....bad luck just bad luck....bd was a much better time..


----------



## Jako

Ireland-64-5 after 13 overs.......they are gonna be crushed in the super8,to say the least..


----------



## smart_simple

India vs ireland
score

Ireland - 64/5 (13.0/18 Ov)
Current Run rate: 4.92


----------



## smart_simple

India vs ireland
score

Ireland - 69/5 (14.0/18 Ov)
Current Run rate: 4.93


----------



## smart_simple

India vs ireland
score


Ireland - 72/6 (14.4/18 Ov)
Current Run rate: 4.91


----------



## haawk

haha 6 down


----------



## Jako

6th one down...hahah....


----------



## Jako

7th one.....the guy just had no idea...caught in air....run out....what was that???


----------



## smart_simple

ohh another one down

I think they R surrender from starting


----------



## Jako

1st six by the irish......too late.....


----------



## haawk

hey its starting to bore me out.....let the irish play somemore yar!!!! 7 down


----------



## Neo

Always Neutral said:


> Neo whats wrong with us winning it ? After all we gave the world the game of cricket !
> 
> 
> 
> Regards



There's nothing wrong mate, we're just better in some sports than you..(hockey, cricket, squash ) so we deserve to win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## smart_simple

8th wicket down


Ireland - 93/8 (17.2/18 Ov)
Current Run rate: 5.37


----------



## Jako

Another one ,fourth for zaheer....but irfan spoilet the perfect party in the previous over...


----------



## Al-zakir

Over show by Indian team. Give them some break.


----------



## smart_simple

Final score is 112/8

I think India can achieve that score in between first 10 over


----------



## smart_simple

India:5/0 (1 Ovs) India need 108 runs

c'mn do it in the first 10 over


----------



## smart_simple

India:50/0 (7 Ovs) India need 63 runs in 66 balls

so boring, India play like they R practicing in the net


----------



## Al-zakir

Indian are struggling. It will not be walk over win as Irish got resistance.


----------



## smart_simple

Al-zakir said:


> Indian are struggling. It will not be walk over win as Irish got resistance.



I disagree with U if India want then they can win this in first 10 over
but in that moment they playing very slowly


----------



## Lockheed F-16

Why use so much energy when it is obvious that you will win anyway?


----------



## Al-zakir

smart_simple said:


> I disagree with U if India want then they can win this in first 10 over
> but in that moment they playing very slowly



What is the logic behind the slow play?


----------



## smart_simple

first wicket fall 

India - 77/1 (11.0/18 Ov)
Current Run rate: 7.00
Required Run rate: 5.14

India need to win 36 runs in 7.0 overs with 9 wickets in hand


----------



## smart_simple

Al-zakir said:


> What is the logic behind the slow play?



ohh mate this is the part of our players blood..........that is called laziness

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## smart_simple

2nd wicket fall

great catch & India need to win 12 runs in 24 balls with 8 wickets in hand

India - 100/2 (13.4/18 Ov)
Current Run rate: 7.32
Required Run rate: 3.00


----------



## smart_simple

great India won by 8 wickets 


India - 113/2 (15.3/18 Ov)
Current Run rate: 7.29


----------



## Pk_Thunder

* Razzaq to replace Yasir Arafat in the Twenty20 World Cup
Dawn Sports Reporter​*
Wednesday, 10 Jun, 2009 | 09:54 PM PST |
Sehwag out of Twenty20 World Cup

LAHORE: All-rounder Abdul Razzaq is likely to join the Pakistan team in place of injured Yasir Arafat in the ongoing Twenty20 World Cup in England.

It is learnt that the team management has asked the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) to send Yasirs replacement, who has been advised for ten days rest due to a groin problem, he has been facing since playing the first match against England on Sunday.

The PCB has already cleared Razzaq to represent the national team, after declaring the bowler has announced his disaffiliation from the breakaway Indian Cricket League (ICL), for which the all-rounder had been banned from playing for the country.

Razzaq had produced the certificate to the PCB, showing he had no link with the ICL, the Board cleared him to represent the country. But by then the PCB had submitted the preliminary list of 30 players to the international games governing body for the mega event from which the final squad was to be selected.

In the past, all-rounder Azhar Mahmoods name had been included in the Pakistan team for the 2007-World Cup in the West Indies, despite that his name was not included in the preliminary list.

Sources said the PCB has also informed Razzaq to be ready for England, where Pakistan had qualified for the Super Eight stage after giving a tremendous performance against Holland in a do-or-die match.

To replace Yasir, another choice was Kamran Younis, but the PCBs first priority was Razzaq, who was the top wicket taker with 11 wickets in the National Twenty20 tournament held last month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skywalker

Great news for all the cricket lovers, just saw on ARY, *PCB's request for razzak has been accepted by the ICC*, and he would be on his way. Hopefully he will reach well in time to play against Sri lanka.


----------



## PAFAce

Skywalker said:


> Great news for all the cricket lovers, just saw on ARY, *PCB's request for razzak has been accepted by the ICC*, and he would be on his way. Hopefully he will reach well in time to play against Sri lanka.



This is really good news. However, a good question to ask is whether it is a good idea to bring someone with no international cricket experience for two years in the advance stages of an World Cup. But then again, Abdul Razzaq is a veteran in this sport, and if Misbah-ul-Haq has taught us anything, it's that there is no substitute for experience.

The pitches in England will offer an ideal platform for a bowler like Razzaq to make his second debut. He should be able to get swing and variance on those pitches, and ofcourse, I also remember him being a heck of a batsman in the last overs. InshAllah, he will perform well right off the bat, but even if he doesn't, I hope Pakistanis (and in paticular, the PCB) are not quick to write him off.


----------



## batmannow

ABDUL RAZZAQ was very much needed , along with MOHD . yousuf, i dont know ,if they can perform well or not , but they are much needed , for PAKISTAN,s future!


----------



## Jako

nazir sd have been in too....he's a great hitter


----------



## MZUBAIR

*The Thunder killer, Abdul Razzak is Back*​






























Atlast, a good addition in the team.
I guess Imran Nazir also missed this


----------



## MZUBAIR

I am back​


----------



## MZUBAIR

Today First 2 Super 8 games

New Zealand vs Ireland Trent Bridge
*England vs South Africa* Trent Bridge

England vs South Africa, This would be a tough game.
I guess SA is looking very dangerous and ma favourite for T20 WC 2009.
I feel they are united and will win T20 WC 2009.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Jako said:


> nazir sd have been in too....he's a great hitter



Yeah, Imran Nazir is a good hitter. but he some times he throughs away his wicket on crucial time, his fool habit cuased Pakistan in trouble.

But ofcourse he is fit for T20.


----------



## SummerWine

Eng vs SA

Pretty shameful performance by England so far. Accept for Owais Shah, no England batsman was able to withstand the onslaught of SA bowlers. It all started when Ravi Bopara was bowled out cheaply by Steyn.

SA's fielding is so unmatchable so far. Who knows whether they will choke or not.

Eng 96/8 in 16.4 overs


----------



## SummerWine

Pak vs Sri Lanka

Srilanka after winning the toss are batting first.

The bad news is.....

Mr Butterfinger (Salman Butt) is playing again.


----------



## Introvert

Where can I watch the match; the link in post #261 doesn't work


----------



## Jihad

Hoping for better quality streams to come up.
So far this one works:

STREAMING SPORTZZ: Today Streams::::>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jako

No balls and wides raining.....what has hapenned to sohail tanveer?? Two of his balls cd'nt be hawk-eyed because those were out of frame!!!


----------



## SummerWine

we are always rusty starters......lets see


----------



## Jihad

Now this one is working:

You got to switch between streams at times..

STREAMING SPORTZZ: Today Streams::::>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jihad

STREAMING SPORTZZ: Today Streams::::>

Same link, goes offline sometimes, gotta refresh or wait a little while.
Jayasuriya out, SL 81/1 in the 9th over, Srilanka has a SOLID start, damned, we need more wickets and we need to push their run rate down.
Afridi took his first wicket of the match!


----------



## notting hill

Jako said:


> No balls and wides raining.....what has hapenned to sohail tanveer?? Two of his balls cd'nt be hawk-eyed because those were out of frame!!!


heya jakos .... ofcourse everyone got "two balls " .. why would anyone want 'em to be hawkeyed .what do ya mean by that ??


----------



## ajpirzada

we are back. 2 main players gone


----------



## ajpirzada

notting hill said:


> heya jakos .... ofcourse everyone got "two balls " .. why would anyone want 'em to be hawkeyed .what do ya mean by that ??



and that is ur first post....
welcome


----------



## notting hill

i was surfing through this forum mate . members section to be precise . .. I was just stuck up with what jacos said ..


----------



## SummerWine

going good so far....lets see if we can contain them till 175


----------



## SummerWine

well welll.......like a roler coaster.........we are up again....


----------



## Jihad

ANOTHER WICKET, Jayawardene is GONE too!
Pakistan is right back into this, if we keep this up, we can restrict the Lankans to a total which can be beaten by our batting line up!


----------



## Al-zakir

I am liking it.........


----------



## Al-zakir

Another one.........what theeeeeeeee


----------



## ajpirzada

SummerWine said:


> going good so far....lets see if we can contain them till 175



hehehe...... now im thinkin of 150
155 max.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jako

Hahah,notting hill,if pak hadn't come back in the game.....tanveer wd surely have had his balls hawk-eyed at home!!! Regards


----------



## ajpirzada

y didnt we use shoaib malik who was apparently bowlin quite well


----------



## ajpirzada

loolll....... well glad we didnt
im happy with gul


----------



## notting hill

Jako said:


> Hahah,notting hill,if pak hadn't come back in the game.....tanveer wd surely have had his balls hawk-eyed at home!!! Regards


sounds terrible !!!!!


----------



## ajpirzada

nice bowlin 
now im gonna kill myself if our batsmen screw up


----------



## Jako

SL FINISH 150/7


----------



## notting hill

my friend says 150 off 120 BALLS ... i wonder.... but yea he did xplain me the rules of this english baseball game...


----------



## ajpirzada

heheeh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notting hill

catching the ball


----------



## Al-zakir

150 not much but can Pakistan do it? Lankan can be brutal.


----------



## Jihad

We have enough firepower in our batting lineup to chase down the total of 151, we cannot give this away, sensible and strong batting should easily do the trick for us!


----------



## Jihad

Salman Butt OUT! Pakistan 0/1.
THIS WAS HIS LAST MATCH...


----------



## Jako

One down....nine more to go....hahah


----------



## notting hill

you guys are in a big dung  ....


----------



## Lockheed F-16

Kick him in his BUTT , BYE YOUNUS KHAN AND BUTT

We don't need you, you are a disgrace to our country!


----------



## notting hill

first it ws BALL now its BUTT ... wsssup people !!!???


----------



## ajpirzada

Al-zakir said:


> 150 not much but can Pakistan do it? Lankan can be brutal.



fingures crossed brother...
anything can happen. its a team which cant be predicted


----------



## ajpirzada

notting hill said:


> first it ws BALL now its BUTT ... wsssup people !!!???



loool...
its still a Ball...
Butt is one of our openers. his full name is Salman Butt


----------



## Jako

Ahem....lockheed...what options have you got?? Who's gonna captain pak?? Dont tell me,malik again....


----------



## Lockheed F-16

ajpirzada said:


> fingures crossed brother...
> anything can happen. its a team which cant be predicted



Half true, it can be predicted that the team will play a shitty opening like usual

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SummerWine

ahahaha Mr.. BUTT

Now we have every chance of winning as mr. Butt the Curse has gone 

I just feel sorry for Shehzad, the 17 yr old sensational opener....i hope the sifarshi butt voluntarily steps aside....heheh will never happen


----------



## notting hill

ajpirzada said:


> loool...
> its still a Ball...
> Butt is one of our openers. his full name is Salman Butt


Thanks A.J


----------



## Lockheed F-16

Jako said:


> Ahem....lockheed...what options have you got?? Who's gonna captain pak?? Dont tell me,malik again....



I never supported Malik and I never was a fan of him. Our team is just shitty we have to accept it. I really don't know who shoould be captain, either Afridi or Misbah I think.


----------



## Neo

I'm too nervous to watch...


----------



## Al-zakir

I like to see my bro afridi with some mega sixes like old days.........


----------



## SummerWine

Lockheed F-16 said:


> I never supported Malik and I never was a fan of him. Our team is just shitty we have to accept it. I really don't know who shoould be captain, either Afridi or Misbah I think.



no way....Malik was the best captain we could have.....ofcourse he was going to learn....he is young, smart and can bat bowl and field.....too bad that team politics, grouping and revolts make things miserable for captains like Malik


----------



## notting hill

i guess its gettin intense.. may the better team win


----------



## Lockheed F-16

Neo said:


> I'm too nervous to watch...



I was nervous in the beginnig of this tournament, but after getting used to the worst of the worst, I am always at ease as I always expect the worst  If they don't win I'd love to see them losing in a real bad manner, that will be another punch on their face until actions follow!


----------



## ajpirzada

Lockheed F-16 said:


> Half true, it can be predicted that the team will play a shitty opening like usual



nice correction...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notting hill

SummerWine said:


> no way....Malik was the best captain we could have.....ofcourse he was going to learn....he is young, smart and can bat bowl and field.....too bad that team politics, grouping and revolts make things miserable for captains like Malik


i wonder why we want to remind ourselves of negative things when your team needs your positive vibes.. no offence ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jihad

Slow start from Pakistan, sluggish actually, we need boundries and runs.
Anyone has a good stream by the way? Mine keeps going offline and it's pissing me off tremendously.


----------



## Lockheed F-16

notting hill said:


> i wonder why we want to remind ourselves of negative things when your team needs your positive vibes.. no offence ..



Why shall we send them our positive greetings, they are all the night at discos, they suck all the money and then play so shitty that my whole face gets red like a tomatoe, why shall I support people who won't earn any respect from me? They are all selfish and not playing for the nation, just for girls, nightclubs and money


----------



## Neo

Runrate is too low...I think there's a lot of pressure on us after losing the first wicket...


----------



## Neo

Another boundry!


----------



## ajpirzada

SummerWine said:


> ahahaha Mr.. BUTT
> 
> *Now we have every chance of winning as mr. Butt the Curse has gone *
> 
> I just feel sorry for Shehzad, the 17 yr old sensational opener....i hope the sifarshi butt voluntarily steps aside....heheh will never happen



nice thinking....
welcome to the club


----------



## Jihad

notting hill said:


> i wonder why we want to remind ourselves of negative things when your team needs your positive vibes.. no offence ..



Yeah, let's just enjoy.
Malik scored three 4's in a row, GOOD GOING!, 15 off the last over for Pakistan.


----------



## Neo

Runrate increased to 6.6


----------



## Lockheed F-16

ajpirzada said:


> nice thinking....
> welcome to the club



We Pakistanis always think positive as we got no other choice 

BTW: Someone got a stream for me???


----------



## ajpirzada

SummerWine said:


> no way....Malik was the best captain we could have.....ofcourse he was going to learn....he is young, smart and can bat bowl and field.....too bad that team politics, grouping and revolts make things miserable for captains like Malik



even i like malik a lot.
he is a gud player. they should have given him some time.


----------



## Jihad

Lockheed F-16 said:


> We Pakistanis always think positive as we got no other choice
> 
> BTW: Someone got a stream for me???



STREAMING SPORTZZ: Today Streams::::>

Malik is out now by the way..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lockheed F-16

****, seems he got run-out


----------



## notting hill

Lockheed F-16 said:


> Why shall we send them our positive greetings, they are all the night at discos, they suck all the money and then play so shitty that my whole face gets red like a tomatoe, why shall I support people who won't earn any respect from me? They are all selfish and not playing for the nation, just for girls, nightclubs and money


F-16... it is a great plane btw.. just one point .. these people represent your country and if you are watching the games then back them to the hilt('coz there is no other way .. going by people's reactions here you people love this game) .. no point criticizing..but if they dont do well throw them out if you have other options to choose from. dont forget these people ARE wearing pakistani colours..


----------



## Jihad

Lockheed F-16 said:


> ****, seems he got run-out



Why are we giving cheap wickets away.
It is run out as I feared, f*cking stupid.
We need some solid batting now, seriously, we can't be giving away any more wickets!


----------



## Neo

There we go again....


----------



## Lockheed F-16

notting hill said:


> F-16... it is a great plane btw.. just one point .. these people represent your country and if you are watching the games then back them to the hilt('coz there is no other way .. going by people's reactions here you people love this game) .. no point criticizing..but if they dont do well throw them out if you have other options to choose from. dont forget these people ARE wearing pakistani colours..



Bro, I have long enough supported these players, was always excited and hoped for the best for the sake of our image, but I always got disappointed and I don't want to accept the fact that those people are playing for Pakistan, they never played really like a real patriotic sportsman should, look at Shoaib Akhtar, the "rawalpindi" Espress, he got derailed, look at the scandals of them, I just cannot support such a bunch


----------



## ajpirzada

.................................. wat should i say?


----------



## notting hill

i am sorry lockheed .. i am not aware of any rawalpindi express.. but the passion here towards the game is great


----------



## SummerWine

Neo said:


> Runrate is too low...I think there's a lot of pressure on us after losing the first wicket...



yes true and that wicket was of Salman Butt


----------



## Neo

We need 113 runs in 80 balls....top order is gone...I'm not going to watch further...


----------



## ajpirzada

Neo said:


> We need 113 runs in 80 balls....top order is gone...I'm not going to watch further...



sir dont loose hope.
it has always been the tail enders who save our a$$


----------



## notting hill

great attitude A.J .. atleast you would be watching the whole game because the tailenders come at the tail end.. right ..


----------



## Hasnain2009

Watch live cricket streaming online free: Option 1


----------



## ajpirzada

notting hill said:


> great attitude A.J .. atleast you would be watching the whole game because the tailenders come at the tail end.. right ..



you r rit.
but in our case they normally come quite early so apparently i wont have to wait for too long.


----------



## SummerWine

if we can score 105 till 15 overs and not lose a wicket, we have a good chance


----------



## Jihad

Sri Lankas fielding is good, but we still need to get our run rate up, take some risks but still try not to lose any wickets..


----------



## ajpirzada

we really need afridi today. where are u Mr Afridi??????????


----------



## notting hill

your team is doin well people.. keep up the positive vibe..


----------



## leonblack08

Pakistan now have a better chance to win this.It seem Younis Khan finally taking it seriously.


----------



## notting hill

allrite mates.. this was my first day in office i.e PDF. learnt a lot about butt and ball .. but yeah .. i hope you win the match and remeber stay positive .. dont forget to thank me when you win.


----------



## ajpirzada

misbah-ul-haq is not playin well.....
he needs to speed up.


----------



## ajpirzada

dont worry guys...
he wasnt playin well anyways. he is gone for gud

now its upto afridi to turn the tide


----------



## Jihad

Afridi out aswell..
Oh man I can't watch this...
Younis Khan needs to pull us out of this mess.


----------



## leonblack08

Boom Boom Afridi,do something today!

EDIT:Afridi gone!!!


----------



## ajpirzada

damn it...........................................


----------



## haawk

NOW THAT WAS A BIG BLOW(AFRIDI) MAN I WAS COUNTING ON HIM


----------



## Al-zakir

we are in trouble. Man what happen to Afridi? He has been curse by some black magic............


----------



## SummerWine

hmmm.....well it looks this wrestling match might end in favour of SriLanka.....now dont mind when i say this, opening stand is very important specially in T20. One quick wicket and teh pressure is on you..


----------



## ajpirzada

ok. so now we have got the tail enders.
i can see a lot of potential in this team but individuals need to start takin responsibility......

can anyone else see this potential.. lol


----------



## SummerWine

Younis gone too......I think Neo did a right thing by not watching this match anymore


----------



## ajpirzada

^^^ u need to be stong enough to watch ur defeat 
i guess Neo left coz he has been watchin too much of it recently..


----------



## Jihad

I think this one is for Sri Lanka.
F*cking dissapointment, we could've had this one.


----------



## Lockheed F-16

Congrats for the next lost match


----------



## leonblack08

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>GAME OVER<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## ajpirzada

only 5 sixes needed in last over...
well im lookin fwd to razzaq joinin our team


----------



## ajpirzada

well well more ppl have joined us to celebrate our victory
congrat everyone


----------



## Al-zakir

Well I think that's it for me. Hell with T20 now. Let the best team be the champ.

Edit: Forgot about next game out of anger.......


----------



## Jihad

Yup, Fawad Alam out aswell.
What a weak batting line up, we couldn't even reach 150, with all the firepower we have, Afridi really dissapointed with his batting, Salman Butt was useless as usual.


----------



## Lockheed F-16

Umar Gul can bat better than our whole batting staff!


----------



## Jihad

Srilanka win by 19 runs.
Pakistan has some serious thinking to do.
Bring Razzaq and Shehzad in.
Change the batting line ups aswell because we could've had this..
What a dissapointment.


----------



## leonblack08

Will Razzaq play in the next match?


----------



## ajpirzada

in the end my message is that of Shehzad Roy....
'lagay raho' - we have still got chance


----------



## Lockheed F-16

C'mon when will consequences follow!?!?!? Kick useless players out, kick the fat coach out! Geoff Lawosn is for sure laughing abt our team!


----------



## Lockheed F-16

ajpirzada said:


> in the end my message is that of Shehzad Roy....
> 'lagay raho' - we have still got chance



Oh C'mon, it is just ****, our team is a squad of zeros, how long shall we keep this optimism?


----------



## SummerWine

Congrats to Sri Lanka....they played betetr cricket.

Only if we can have a better opening partner with Akmal...we can do things differently....this was a match that could be won....

Anways does anyone knwo how can Pak qualify still for the semis...i mean what would be the scenarios??


----------



## Jihad

ajpirzada said:


> in the end my message is that of Shehzad Roy....
> 'lagay raho' - we have still got chance



Well, we gave away 20 extras and lost by 19 runs, what does that tell you? Quite sour isn't it.
We made a great comeback with our bowling spell, but with batting, we are unstable and weak, this ought to change tomorrow versus NZ or else we can pack our bags and go home.


----------



## Patriot

Mr Butt's Butt should be spanked.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jihad

SummerWine said:


> Congrats to Sri Lanka....they played betetr cricket.
> 
> Only if we can have a better opening partner with Akmal...we can do things differently....this was a match that could be won....
> 
> Anways does anyone knwo how can Pak qualify still for the semis...i mean what would be the scenarios??



I think we'd have to pound NZ first and then see what happens between SL and NZ.


----------



## ajpirzada

Lockheed F-16 said:


> Oh C'mon, it is just ****, our team is a squad of zeros, how long shall we keep this optimism?



our openers didnt do their bit... otherwise we were on track


----------



## SummerWine

Jihad said:


> Well, we gave away 20 extras and lost by 19 runs, what does that tell you? Quite sour isn't it.
> We made a great comeback with our bowling spell, but with batting, we are unstable and weak, this ought to change tomorrow versus NZ or else we can pack our bags and go home.



Amir shahzad for BUtt....and Razzaq for Sohail Tanvir....

NO MORE *****


----------



## ajpirzada

Jihad said:


> Well, we gave away 20 extras and lost by 19 runs, what does that tell you? Quite sour isn't it.
> We made a great comeback with our bowling spell, but with batting, we are unstable and weak, this ought to change tomorrow versus NZ or else we can pack our bags and go home.



is our next match tomorrow??? vs new zealand


----------



## leonblack08

NZ have injury problems with Taylor and Ryder.If Taylor gets fit before match then Pakistan will be in serious trouble.


----------



## Jihad

SummerWine said:


> Amir shahzad for BUtt....and Razzaq for Sohail Tanvir....
> 
> NO MORE *****



On a side note, the Pakistan women team is playing against SL women team right now aswell if i'm not mistaken.
Let's hope our women do it better then the men did today!


----------



## Patriot

I think we might win next 2 matches.They only win matches when their *** is on the line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SummerWine

I am outa here till the next match.....well i am not very sad cos when we were anout to be eliminated at the hands of Dutch, i said to myself: if we make it to the next round and then do bad, i wouldnt complain


----------



## Jihad

Looks like India is getting a good whooping by the West Indies bowlers.
It's 29/3 in the 4th over.
If India loses, then my day still remains cool even though Pakistan lost.


----------



## MZUBAIR

India is in trouble.
The Indian team is in trouble coz of over confidence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR

Razzaq will join Pakistan team for next game.
This will give power punch for Newzeland and Ireland.
Pakistan must win against newzealand with big margin


----------



## MZUBAIR

India 109/4 after 16 overs


----------



## Joshi

Any live link guys??


----------



## jeypore

Joshi said:


> Any live link guys??



ICC T20 World Cup 2009: Flash 1

ICC T20 World Cup 2009: Flash 2


----------



## Jako

What comeback by india....mind blowing....130 was looking impossible.....


----------



## Jihad

Joshi said:


> Any live link guys??



I wish I could help, but the stream I used to watch Pakistan vs Srilanka now requires a password to view India vs West Indies..
That's really strange..


----------



## SummerWine

Jihad said:


> I wish I could help, but the stream I used to watch Pakistan vs Srilanka now requires a password to view India vs West Indies..
> That's really strange..



Here you go guys....I posted this earlier too and it should work

ICC T20 World Cup India v West Indies Live Streaming | ICC T20 2009 World Cup Live, Twenty20 World cup Live Streaming Video, ICC T20 Schedule

Celeberate Gayle's departure Indians


----------



## Jako

Gayle gone....pheeeeeeeeew.....


----------



## Al-zakir

West Indian are looking good.


----------



## Jako

Poor fielding may cost india the match....


----------



## Al-zakir

Few more boundary will break the Indians and their ego............Go west indies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SummerWine

hmm...this partnership is looking dangerous...could be dangerous signs for india as still eight wickets and Sarwan left


----------



## Al-zakir

That's exactly what I am taking about...........Few more.........


----------



## Jako

Partnership broken ,simmons gone......still,fielding is worthless


----------



## Al-zakir

6 over left and they have wicket in hand. Can be done easy though caution required.


----------



## Al-zakir

Big one. Indians are doomed.


----------



## Jako

Bravo doin it for windies....great display of slog hitting by him....he is the main man


----------



## SummerWine

man a tremendous six.....Bravo Bravo


----------



## Jako

We are being hit for a six.....totally doomed


----------



## SummerWine

I hope Pak palyers would be watching Bravo's innings......What a perfect batting depsite the departure of Gayle and an early wicket of their opener...

Bravo Bravo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SummerWine

owoeee dhoni looks nervous now..this is teh first time in the tournament Indians have been tested really...and they lost.....Windies have won

WOW.....magnificient win


----------



## Lockheed F-16

India loses by 7 wickets


----------



## SummerWine

Its a convincing victory for Windies....they hardly ever looked down in this game, Hatts Off to the better team of the day...Now India must do really good against England....or they would be going home


----------



## SummerWine

Indians should appreciate the windies win...acknowledge their better performance...Sportsman spirit u know


----------



## Rajkumar

indies outclassed India. definitely they deserve to win. I would say Indian batting was poor.
2 easy match earlier made India vulnerable. i hope they will return with fury in rest of the matches.


----------



## Patriot

I was sad about PAK Defeat but its ok now our neighbhor also lost!


----------



## smart_simple

Jihad said:


> Looks like India is getting a good whooping by the West Indies bowlers.
> It's 29/3 in the 4th over.
> *If India loses, then my day still remains cool even though Pakistan lost. *



I think now U R feeling cool, by the way Pakistan always give us that opportunity so it is fair if India give U at least one chance  

but west indies playing really better than us


----------



## SummerWine

Patriot said:


> I was sad about PAK Defeat but its ok now our neighbhor also lost!



yes me too....Pak should have won that match..Murali, jaysuriya, both were overcome easily....we had a good partnership too....but ...


----------



## Lockheed F-16

Qadir- I would make Afridi captain in both formats 
Having maintained a steady silence since he abruptly stepped down from his post as chief selector earlier this week, Abdul Qadir finally let loose on the reasons behind his decision, blaming primarily a lack of independence in his role. Qadir also said had it been his choice, Pakistan's Twenty20 side would not be led by Younis Khan and that Shoaib Malik would not be in the side at all.

In particular, Qadir launched an attack on Intikhab Alam, Pakistan's coach, and Yawar Saeed, the team's manager, blaming them for interfering in selections and rendering his selectors "a dummy" committee.

"Why did I resign? If you do not get the respect, the justice or independence in your job it is better to leave," Qadir told Cricinfo. "If the PCB does not honour its contract then what is the point? I was told I would be given independence and a free hand in selection but that has not been the case."

The spark for the differences seems to have emerged from the ambiguous parameters assigned to the chief selector. The board's policy, for home games, is that the selection committee decides on a playing XI, in consultation with coach and captain. According to Qadir, 'consultation' allowed, effectively, the team management to finalise the XI without any input from selectors.

"The contract says that if there is a dispute over the final XI for a home game, the selector decides in consultation with coach and captain," Qadir said. "Here, the coach and manager and captain were deciding the XI so the selectors were not doing anything. Even the players for the central contracts - we had no say in that. If guys like Yawar Saeed and Intikhab Alam are handling these things, interfering, then why have selectors?"

Several ideas of his, Qadir said, had not been considered. One was a suggestion on improving Pakistan's bench strength by organizing matches between four teams with all the best talent in Pakistan. Other ideas were more radical. Had he been given the independence he wanted, for example, Younis would not be the captain of Pakistan's Twenty20 side.

"When I first was appointed as selector I said then we should have two captains but they didn't listen to me. I would've asked Younis to step down from ODI and Twenty20 cricket and made Shahid Afridi captain in both formats. I would've kicked Shoaib Malik out of the side totally because I noticed in Dubai that he is conspiring and forming cliques against Younis."

Pakistan only recently made its selection committee a full-time, salaried one; Qadir was the second such head, after Salahuddin Ahmed, who stepped down last year. "I did not do this for the money. I kick the PCB's money. I did it to bring justice to Pakistan's real talent that goes unnoticed every day. The whole system has to change and men such as Yawar Saeed and Intikhab Alam have to be removed from it. Otherwise nothing will change. I have nothing against Ijaz Butt but the system must change."

The other two members of the committee, ex-Test cricketers Salim Jaffer and Shoaib Mohammad are still in place and no replacement has yet been sought for Qadir.


----------



## Al-zakir

Congratulation to West Indian team for a decisive win. They deserve it. It wasn't Indian day however they easily can come back. 

Good luck to next game........


----------



## MZUBAIR

Today a BIG game for Pakistan against Newzealand.
They should win with big margin, if they ant to stay in tournament.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

wonder what the mood in India is after the star-studded indian team was floored by the WI by 7 wickets.

as far as pakistan goes - we will again lose tonite to NZ and pack our bags for the home journey - frankly we dont deserve it! pathetic batting display after restricting SL to 151 when it looked like they were going to score 180+. we gifted the game to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

lol anybody saw - how indian crowd was cheering more for the loss of pakistani wicket than indian boundries.

looool. shahid afridi's days are over as batsman. he is over his prime cricket years.


----------



## Jako

Pak's gone......probably india too,sa are unbeatable at the moment.....


----------



## duhastmish

jako -* i think Proteas are always strong. But they are chokers.
*
Noway they going to win this cup, i see srilanka strongest team here. with their super bowling.

--------------------

I think enough of t20 cricket , its not fun anymore. More over without sachin and sehwag. Indian team is too boring!!!!!


----------



## Jako

Nah,i mean,windies is surely in the semis and sa is already one step there.....chances for india are small,i feel........btw,yeah its boring without them but yuvi is surely making for them.......


----------



## salman nedian

I dont know what to say to Pakistan team and team management. Salman Butt should not be given another chance in the tournament (I hope we get matches after super eight). Afridi should be sent as an opener he wont do anything lower down the order. Ahmed shehzad should play at number 3. Fawad Alam should be promoted up the order. 

Again so many experiments to do now coz we have nothing to lose.


----------



## salman nedian

What do they think Fawad Alam is? If they think he is a bowler than why he was not given the ball?? And if they think that he is a batsman than why was he send at number 7???? This shows the knowledge of team management.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

salman nedian said:


> What do they Fawad Alam is? If they think he is a bowler than he was not given the ball?? And if they think that he is a batsman than why was he send at number 7???? This shows the knowledge of team management.



no knowledge and no leadership = no management! after all when your captain says the tournament is "Fun" like in WWF(E), on can see his state-of-mind!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jihad

Just have faith, this probably isn't the best Pakistani squad in recent years, but still, let's hope that they get their acts together, show some responsibility and do their professional job by defeating NZ.
We have the quality, but do we have the determination and the strong nerves?
Like mr. fatman17 pointed out, we simply gave that game against Srilanka away.
Our bowling is good, our spinners can seriously do damage, but our batting is seriously lacking, and I don't know why and how, but our opening start is always a disaster.


----------



## salman nedian

Shahzaib's info:

Shahzaib Hasan | Pakistan Cricket | Cricket Players and Officials | Cricinfo.com


----------



## Moin91

*Greenshirts face must-win game against New Zealand*

Saturday, June 13, 2009
LONDON: Skipper Younis Khan on Friday urged his players to come forward and give their best as Pakistan faced a must-win Super Eights match against New Zealand here at the Oval on Saturday (today), writes Khalid Hussain.

Younis, who scored a sparkling only to see Pakistan crumbling in a run-chase against Sri Lanka here at Lordís on Friday, said that his team needs some good partnerships to bounce back in the tournament.

Its very important to have some good partnerships but unfortunately we have failed in that area, said Younis, who played the key role in a 66-run stand for the fourth-wicket with Misbah-ul-Haq in Fridays 19-run defeat against Sri Lanka. That was the only substantial partnership in the Pakistani innings of 131-9 in 20 overs.

The tame defeat against Sri Lanka means that Pakistan will have to win both their remaining Super Eights games against New Zealand and Ireland to keep their title hopes alive.

Pakistan are expected to boost their hopes against the Kiwis by including experienced all-rounder Abdul Razzaq in the playing eleven today.

Razzaq, who was included in the touring party as a replacement for injured all-rounder Yasir Arafat, joined the Pakistan team at Lords immediately after landing here at Heathrow airport on Friday afternoon.

Its good to have Razzaq back in the team, said Younis. He is training in the nets. We want to have him back but will decide about his inclusion in the playing eleven tomorrow morning, said Younis.

Razzaq is expected to replace below-par pacer Sohail Tanvir, who had an awful day with the ball against Sri Lanka. Sohail gave away 29 runs from two overs with five wides and three no-balls.

Sohails form is a concern for us, said Younis.

But the skipper played down the fact that senior all-rounder Shahid Afridi has been in an awful form with the bat, saying that he is happy with the way he has been bowling in the tournament.

Pakistan may also drop Salman Butt after the left-handed opener failed yet again, falling for a duck in the first over against Sri Lanka. His poor fielding has been a major problem for Pakistan, who have the options of either recalling young opener Ahmed Shahzad or give rookie batter Shahzaib Hasan his first chance in the tournament.

New Zealand, meanwhile, will be looking to confirm their place in the last-four after an emphatic 83-run win victory against Ireland at Trent Bridge on Thursday.

The Kiwis have been impressive in their World Twenty20 campaign and their only blemish in the contest was a narrow one-run defeat against title favourites South Africa in a low-scoring group match.


Greenshirts face must-win game against New Zealand


----------



## Hasnain2009

duhastmish said:


> lol anybody saw - how indian crowd was cheering more for the loss of pakistani wicket than indian boundries.



I m happy bcoz india lost, do u know Yuvraj was dancing in dressing room while pakistan was losing match against lanka!


----------



## salman nedian

Hasnain2009 said:


> I m happy bcoz india lost, do u know Yuvraj was dancing in dressing room while pakistan was losing match against lanka!



we were also cheering WI sixes more than lankan wickets


----------



## Rajkumar

*
ICC World T20: India, Pakistan united in defeat*








*http://cricketnext.in.com/news/do-or-die-for-india-pakistan-in-t20-wc/41682-29.html*



London: Cricket superpowers India and Pakistan were united in defeat on Friday as their World Twenty20 title hopes took a battering.

India, the defending champions, slumped to a seven-wicket defeat to unpredictable West Indies while Pakistan lost by 19 runs to Sri Lanka at Lord's.

The losses mean the two Asian giants may need to win each both their remaining Super Eights matches to be sure of reaching the semi-finals.
Also read:

* India Hai Meri Jaan to boost T20 spirit
* Indians badly felt Sehwag&#8217;s absence: Patil
* India in game despite loss to Windies: Dhoni
* Tendulkar cheers for India against Windies

India will have the toughest task with England and tournament favourites South Africa to come while Pakistan tackle injury-hit New Zealand and minnows Ireland.

"It's the kind of format where you have to dominate from the start and we didn't get a good start," said India captain Mahendra Singh Dhoni.

Dwayne Bravo was India's chief tormentor with bat and ball as he claimed four wickets in India's 153-7 before smashing 66 not out off 36 balls to lead his team home with eight balls to spare.

The West Indies won despite a modest contribution from captain and star batsman, Chris Gayle, who made 22 off 28 balls and played out a maiden over from off-spinner Harbhajan Singh.

When Gayle departed in the eighth over, top-edging a catch off Yusuf Pathan, the West Indies had moved to 42-2 and reached 61 without further loss at the half-way stage.

Lendl Simmons and Bravo put on 58 for the third wicket, Simmons making 44 off 37 balls before holing out in the deep off left-arm spinner Pragyan Ojha.

The West Indies raced home by taking 16 runs off the 17th over by seamer Ishant Sharma and 15 from the next by Harbhajan.

Earlier, Yuvraj Singh and Yusuf Pathan staged a late rally with 64 off 35 balls for the fifth wicket after India had managed only 66 by the 12th over for the loss of four wickets.

Left-handed Yuvraj hit 67 off 43 balls with six fours and two sixes. West Indies captain Chris Gayle believes his unpredictable team can get better.

"There's always room for improvement, but it was brilliant tonight. We always thought 154 was a gettable target and it was a superb innings from Dwayne."

Earlier, Sri Lanka, defending a total of just 150 for seven, held Pakistan to 131 for nine with fast bowler Lasith Malinga taking three for 18.

"We struggled at the start and we didn't have any good partnerships," said Pakistan captain Younis Khan.

Sri Lanka captain Kumar Sangakkara praised his team's performance. "It was a great, all-round effort to defend that total when we should have had 170 or 175. With better options and partnerships, we could have had a more comfortable total," he said.

Younis made 50 and put on 66 for the fourth wicket with Misbah-ul-Haq. Sri Lanka had been 81 without loss before leg-spinner Shahid Afridi took two for three in six balls to reduce them to 89 for two.

Openers Tillekaratne Dilshan (46) and Sanath Jayasuriya (26) got Sri Lanka off to a flyer with fast bowler Sohail Tanvir enduring a nightmare start as he conceded 29 runs in his two overs


----------



## SummerWine

WI vs SA

Looks like SA Are on a roll.....Windies will have to do some magic to win this one, maybe they are bit tired of yesterday's win against Indian

I am just wishing that today Razzaq plays for Tanvir

and Shehzad for Salman Butt


----------



## Al-zakir

32/1(4)............Razzaq got one...........


----------



## Al-zakir

2nd one gone............Go Aamer...


----------



## Al-zakir

Murhaba...Razzaq Bhai......Another one.


----------



## salman nedian

Razzaq is back.

Good start by Pakistan, 3 down.


----------



## Al-zakir

37/3 for 6. great going Pakistan.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot

I think we are gonna win today


----------



## Al-zakir

another one. Oh man. NZ is in trouble....


----------



## Al-zakir

55/4 (10).....


----------



## Al-zakir

5th wicket fall. Afridi my bro.........Good catch...

73/5(12.2)


----------



## salman nedian

what a catch by Afridi.

Unbelievable!


----------



## Hasnain2009

Unbelieveable catch by afridi!


----------



## Patriot

Another gone  LBW!


----------



## Al-zakir

6th wicket fall. what's happening today.


----------



## Hasnain2009

Good LBW by Gul


----------



## Patriot

Another gone.


----------



## Patriot

Another gone


----------



## Patriot

All gone at 99


----------



## Al-zakir

Well show off......


----------



## Al-zakir

It's record. Probably lowest score in T20 match.


----------



## Al-zakir

Now we need same performance with batting. Can Pak team do it?


----------



## notting hill

i think you guys cant win this match .. with so many negative stories arnd ya team.. my pakistani frnd says you guys killed your coach


----------



## Jihad

notting hill said:


> i think you guys cant win this match .. with so many negative stories arnd ya team.. my pakistani frnd says you guys killed your coach



Pakistan demolished NZ batting line up.
Umar Gul is splendid, excellent, so is Razzaq.
Pakistan will win this one, that's for sure, this is the Pakistan we'd like to see, performing under pressure is what they can do best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot

notting hill said:


> i think you guys cant win this match .. with so many negative stories arnd ya team.. *my pakistani frnd says you guys killed your coach*



How?Please elaborate.


----------



## Al-zakir

Patriot said:


> [/B]
> How?Please elaborate.



ignore him. ill informed. out of touch....


----------



## ajpirzada

wat an inning.......
wat a class.... superb.. simply awesome
did u check afridi's catch??? that wat out of no where. im still struglin to understand wat exactly did he do
razzaq gave a really gud start to pakistan which was followed by all our bowlers.
umer gull has made a world record today in 2020. best figures


----------



## Patriot

ajpirzada said:


> wat an inning.......
> wat a class.... superb.. simply awesome
> did u check afridi's catch??? that wat out of where. im still struglin to understand wat exactly did he do


Lol yea the ball landed in his hand out of nowhere.


----------



## ajpirzada

Patriot said:


> Lol yea the ball landed in his hand out of nowhere.



lol

lets pray for our batsmen now.


----------



## Jako

Umar gul rocks.... I was left spellbound by his amazing bowling display....the pakistanis surely produced a world class performance today,hugely contradictory to the earlier ones....getting razzak in and getting butt out,surely did the trick......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

so far pretty awesome


----------



## SummerWine

Wow thanks Almighty what a performance so far.......Gul was just awesome and made a world record....now he holds best and third best bowling records in T20.

Somehow Indian commentators look shocked, IMO


----------



## ajpirzada

Jako said:


> Umar gul rocks.... I was left spellbound by his amazing bowling display....the pakistanis surely produced a world class performance today,hugely contradictory to the earlier ones....getting razzak in and getting butt out,surely did the trick......



actually butt has been replaced by Ahmed Shahzaid and tanvir by razzaq

this shahzaib guy has been brilliant so far...
im lovin it


----------



## SummerWine

ajpirzada said:


> actually butt has been replaced by Ahmed Shahzaid and tanvir by razzaq
> 
> this shahzaib guy has been brilliant so far...
> im lovin it



LOL...see what i said....lose salman butt, who is not here on merit and let those who deserve play.

Shahzad didnt replace But, this is another young talent whose name is Shahzaib....brilliant scoring


----------



## leonblack08

Excellent going!! 

I like this new guy,Shahzaib Hasan.
and Razzaq is back with a bang,but Gul is the man today.Superb bowling by him.
Pakistan will be in Semis inshallah.But Game against Ireland will be difficult,provided their past record.


----------



## SummerWine

Ok a little hicup.....Pak should win this one

39 required now


----------



## SummerWine

Afridi in....guys u knwo abt afridi...if he departs early , dont mind cos he will never listen......
31 required on 66 balls
excellent fieldig by Newzealand


----------



## SummerWine

Dont forget Vettori is one of the best spinners of this time....
Afridi is playing unlike Afridi....ones and twos..which is really required right now for Pak..but for how long? 

Just a little sensible game can get Pak through...these are pressure times...dont think its a simple chase

SIX by Afridi,,,,


----------



## SummerWine

See what happens when things are done on merit, be it in sports or any other area....The nature and luck tends to favour as well

Salman butt was dropped and those who deserved played....and we had this performance...hatts off to Afridi too

Afridi is back in FORM


----------



## SummerWine

Victory...congratulations to all Pak supporters..we really needed this.....so many smiles would have been put on Pakistanis/their supporters

Dont forget Razzaq who took the very first wicket of Kiwis....


----------



## ajpirzada

wat a game guys wat a game..... even afridi batted really well. 
congrats


----------



## Jako

Congrats to pak....you guys were deserving winners today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada

im missin lockheed-16 today...
he was really pessimistic yesterday


----------



## Patriot

Damn Wapda.I lost half part of batting due to load shedding(Raining here so wapda took out light for 20-30 minutes)


----------



## SummerWine

ajpirzada said:


> im missin lockheed-16 today...
> he was really pessimistic yesterday



pessimism never helps other than it just tends to lessen the pain of losing something....hope must never be lost


----------



## SummerWine

Patriot said:


> Damn Wapda.I lost half part of batting due to load shedding(Raining here so wapda took out light for 20-30 minutes)



lol....sorry to hear that...thankfully wapda spared us today during the match...


----------



## ajpirzada

this was written before today's Pak vs. NZ match

*Tall, sharp and uncomplicated*

He doesn't fail dope tests, he doesn't fight team-mates or officials, he just runs up, bowls - damn well - and goes away

Osman Samiuddin

June 13, 2009
Comments: 28 | Text size: A | A
Umar Gul is ecstatic after picking up another wicket, Pakistan v Australia, only Twenty20 international, Dubai, May 7, 2009
If he isn't the best Twenty20 fast bowler in the world currently, it is only because the glare that falls upon Shoaib and Asif hasn't located him &#169; Associated Press
Related Links
Player/Officials: Umar Gul | Mohammad Asif | Shoaib Akhtar
Series/Tournaments: ICC World Twenty20
Teams: Pakistan

After Shoaib Akhtar and before Mohammad Asif, there was Umar Gul. Not as quick as one, not as gifted as the other, not as flash a Feroze as either, but a special one nonetheless. He's all grown up now from the gawky, thin teenager with an action so clunky the Tin Man from The Wizard of Oz once called him to ask for it back. He has filled out, become stronger, smoothed his action, grown a mullet, cropped it and experimented with blond streaks. He now wears the confident, spiky crop beloved of 25-year-old men.

But not so much have things changed either; when he cocks up, the same grin appears. When he let the ball slip through his legs for a boundary against England the other day, he looked much like he did that March day in Lahore when he picked up a stump and ran off at the end of India's second innings, thinking the Test was over, when Pakistan had actually to chase 40 runs.

With ball in hand he has grown years. He wasn't swift then, but that day, against the finest modern-day batting line-up, he worked the channels, finding nip, bounce and cut where others found only frustration. He hits the bat harder now, and if he hasn't always found the same movement - the Mohali 2006 Champions Trophy game against South Africa was one occasion - he has other tricks. His natural length, just back of a length, demands caution from batsmen to survive and risk to thrive. Extra bounce makes it no easier.

Few men's yorkers have such unquenchable lust for toes or stumps. And only Albie Morkel could claim to have taken on an oft-deceptive bouncer and come out better; that too in a recent warm-up game. But the context of that India Test was significant: faster, brasher men - Shoaib and Mohammad Sami - sprayed it around that day, while Gul slipped in quietly, unheralded, took wickets and went back. Yes, much has changed, but not this.

If he isn't the best Twenty20 fast bowler in the world currently, it is only because the glare that falls upon Shoaib and Asif hasn't located him. Thank god for it. "The yorker and changes in pace are the two big weapons in this cricket," he says. "It is a batsman's game, but there is so much of it now that there is an opportunity to really hone these two skills."

Honed they have been during long hours in the nets, and by a wanderlust rare for the modern Pakistani cricketer. After ending the first World Twenty20 as the highest wicket-taker, a limited-overs anomaly in that he was a lethal first-change, Gul worked it at the IPL for the Kolkata Knight Riders, and in Australia's Twenty20 competition for Western Australia. He only played six games in the IPL, and though others from the franchise got more newsprint, nobody took more than his 12 wickets. In Australia he was the second-highest wicket-taker, alongside Dirk Nannes.

"Yes, I did well," is the uncomplicated observation, before noting how much watching old videos of Wasim and Waqar have helped his yorker. More has hopefully been picked up from the videos than just the ability to break a toe; manful things about leading attacks and all that. For with Gul lies the same job the one before him and the other after have failed abysmally at. He hasn't shirked so far and the outlook, from this year, is bright.



He is a plain and straightforward cricketer, is Umar Gul. Complexity is not contemplated around him, and though all humanity is inevitably complex, with Gul it is of no interest to anyone else



Understandably it was forgotten among the bullets of Lahore, but Gul's efforts in those two Tests were mammoth. Few nine-wicket hauls could have extracted such sweat and toil. It wasn't enough that he was combating surfaces with less life than Michael Jackson's pop career; he was lumbered with two raw newbies, each playing his first Test. Yet Gul caused a flutter in Karachi and ended with his best Test haul the day before the cricket world changed, Sri Lanka coasting to 600-plus each time. That performance was sandwiched between seven ODIs this year against Sri Lanka and Australia, in which he took 16 wickets. And before arriving in England, he poleaxed Australia in a Twenty20 international with the second-best figures ever in the format. Perhaps he needs to fail a dope test or three, or get arrested somewhere, to attract some attention?

"Playing international cricket for five-six years, I think you learn to adapt across formats. There is so much happening, you have to," he says. "I still enjoy Tests more than any other because you can really set yourself in for a spell. And if you don't do well, you can always come back in another spell, or the second innings. It's a proper test.

"I'm very happy with the responsibility, very comfortable with it. A lot is expected from us as players, but the coach, the captain and the team are there for support and they are happy with me. It's not like I mind leading Pakistan's attack or that it is a burden. You do it and you respect it."

How often he gets that opportunity is about the only dark spot on his horizon. Gul will be of a sizeable generation of players - including Salman Butt, Danish Kaneria, Sohail Tanvir - on whom isolation might take a toll. It is early yet, but Pakistan's lack of cricket over the last two years has done little for growth and development. No country has played as little international cricket as Pakistan has since the start of 2007. And where the rest of the world gorged themselves on cricket, glam and moolah at the IPL in South Africa, Gul and his countrymen lurked off cricket's red carpet, wronged and patient.

"Obviously it will help those who were there, but we also had a decent warm-up with the camp and the RBS tournament," he says. "But yes, it [lack of international cricket] is frustrating. When you are in form, at your peak, you want to play as much as you can and if you don't it affects your development as a player."

Ajantha Mendis has no answer to a yorker from Umar Gul, Pakistan v Sri Lanka, 2nd Test, 2nd day, March 2, 2009
Few men's yorkers have such unquenchable lust for toes or stumps &#169; AFP

He is a plain and straightforward cricketer, is Umar Gul. Complexity is not contemplated around him, and though all humanity is inevitably complex, with Gul it is of no interest to anyone else. With Asif and Shoaib, you cannot but avoid it, heaped upon you by their very actions; excessively pampered, delusional, village bumpkin made it too big, all that stuff. Even Waqar, Wasim and Imran had much greyness about them. Gul? He bowls. He bowls long, hard and uncomplainingly. Then he goes away.

Though he is the head of the attack, he is naturally inclined to be an unquestioning follower; therein may be required some adjustment, but it is nothing terminal. And this shouldn't take from him. Rather the opposite; it is what makes him. He's already been through and come back from serious stress fractures of the back. If he had come back diminished or the same, nobody would have been surprised. But remarkably, he's come back better, and you could probably count the number of fast bowlers to have done that on one hand.

But what should brighten all Pakistan is the prospect that, at the end, when all is said, done and dusted, Gul's tale will be told in on-field feats and numbers and not in off-field scrapes.
Tall, sharp and uncomplicated | Specials | Cricinfo Magazine | Cricinfo.com


----------



## SummerWine

ajpirzada said:


> this was written before today's Pak vs. NZ match
> 
> *Tall, sharp and uncomplicated*
> 
> 
> Tall, sharp and uncomplicated | Specials | Cricinfo Magazine | Cricinfo.com



He has been brilliant .....now he holds best ever, third best and 7th best bowling figures in T20 Internationals....


----------



## ajpirzada

*Charismatic Pakistan live to fight*

The Bulletin by Sidharth Monga

June 13, 2009
Text size: A | A

Pakistan 100 for 4 (Shahzaib 35, Afridi 29*, Vettori 2-20) beat New Zealand 99 (Gul 5-6, Razzaq 2-17) by six wickets
Scorecard and ball-by-ball details
How they were out

Umar Gul picks up a wicket, New Zealand v Pakistan, ICC World Twenty20 Super Eights, The Oval, June 13, 2009
New Zealand's batsmen were clueless against the guile of Umar Gul &#169; AFP
Related Links
Player/Officials: Abdul Razzaq | Umar Gul
Matches: New Zealand v Pakistan at The Oval
Series/Tournaments: ICC World Twenty20
Teams: New Zealand | Pakistan

Pakistan have bitten another bullet, in style. At the toss Younis Khan seemed relieved, almost trying to suppress laughter, when he called this a do-or-die match. It was as if he liked that there was no choice left, and his team showed they relished being in such a situation. By the end of the night, Pakistan had done, and left dying for another time. Abdul Razzaq, formerly a pariah and now making a comeback to official cricket after two years, struck with the fourth ball he bowled, and then in his third over to skittle the New Zealand top order, which was followed by Umar Gul's destruction. Gul was on a hat-trick twice and also became the first bowler to take a five-for in Twenty20 internationals.

Those two spells sandwiched a period when the spinners choked the life out of the middle order as a weakened New Zealand, missing Jesse Ryder and Ross, stumbled to a meagre total on a belter of a pitch at The Oval. Debutant opener Shahzaib Hasan threatened to finish the match in a hurry, but the New Zealand spinners did well to delay the end of the match, and make sure Pakistan didn't run away with a hefty net run-rate, which will come handy in case New Zealand beat Sri Lanka.

How Pakistan would want to thank BCCI for the "amnesty" it accorded the ICL players. For Pakistan had bowled yet another ordinary first over. The first and last balls, from Mohammad Aamer, were boundaries, in between there was poor fielding and no dot balls. Had even Razzaq got off to a poor start, Pakistan would have had to bring Gul on early, which is not their original game plan. But Razzaq got Brendon McCullum before he could cause severe damage, and then Martin Guptill with a trademark straight delivery that the batsman missed. He exulted with arms open, more of a reaction than you can usually draw from Razzaq. Welcome back, Pakistan cricket was poorer without Razzaq.

Razzaq's first wicket was the first dot ball of the innings, but by the time Aamer and Razzaq were done with their three-over spells, New Zealand had barely doubled their score at 1.3 overs. Time, then, for spinners to come on. For the first time with the medium-pacers having put them in a favourable position. Time also it was for the fielders to raise their game, which they did. Diving saves, hustling fielders, and accurate bowling meant that Scott Styris and Jacob Oram struggled even to rotate the strike.

When it got too much for Oram, he stepped out to Shahid Afridi, in the 10th over, and skied a faster delivery. At the end of that over, Afridi's figures read 2-0-3-1. And because the opening bowlers did their job, Younis had Gul saved up for the last eight overs. At 72 for 4 after 12 overs, New Zealand had their task cut out, facing the yorkers from Gul and trying to accelerate.

Styris tried to put Gul off his rhythm right in his first over, and all he managed was a top edge to long-on. But this was Afridi's moment. He ran from mid-on, his eye on the ball falling over his head, his hands stretching out at the right moment and finishing the catch metres inside the boundary. Pakistan fielding had come a long way from being the laughing stocks of the tournament.

Following that dismissal, it was all Gul, his accuracy and his late swing. Peter McGlashan tried to paddle him next ball, but was undone by the in-dipper. James Franklin saved the hat-trick, but couldn't deny the irresistible Gul for long. With a change of ends, he cleaned up Nathan McCullum and Franklin with straight and fast bowling. Kyle Mills, though, fell to a slower one, giving Gul the five-for and another chance for a hat-trick. The hat-trick didn't come, but New Zealand managed just 27 since Gul's introduction to the attack. Once the euphoria of this performance dies, Pakistan will want to thank the man returning to international cricket for allowing them to go ahead with their preferred bowling strategy.

It was the best environment for a 19-year-old making his debut. Shahzaib got eased into the chase, Kamran Akmal facing the first 12 balls of the innings. Turned out Shahzaib didn't need any shielding. He got off the mark with a free-hit, but showed glimpses of his potential in the subsequent overs, lofting Daniel Vettori for a six down the ground, and cutting and pulling with aplomb during his quick 35.

With Afridi batting responsibly, Vettori's guile and athletic fielding only fought the inevitable.

Sidharth Monga is a staff writer at Cricinfo
New Zealand v Pakistan, ICC World Twenty20, The Oval Report | Cricket News | ICC World Twenty20 2009 | Cricinfo.com


----------



## ajpirzada

maaan i just dont wanna stop thinkin about wat happened today
lolz


----------



## Jako

Guess why i'm so damn happy bout gul's performance???


----------



## SummerWine

Cricinfo.com - Records - Twenty20 Internationals - Bowling records - Best figures in an innings

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

What a fine display of teamwork by PAKISTAN led by Younus-Khan. Today they played like Champions.

I was dissapointed when Malik got out so badly but in the end Pakistan realy came over the Kewis. 
Next Target is the Ireland. I hope they really beat them convincingly.


----------



## SummerWine

H2O3C4Nitrogen said:


> Next Target is the Ireland. I hope they really beat them convincingly.



Well if Kiwis get beaten by SriLankans ...and Pak beat Ireland then kiwis are going home and we are going semis

But if they beat SriLanka tomorrow...the we would have a clear runrate target in front of us....which we must achieve to qualify..


----------



## ajpirzada

Jako said:


> Guess why i'm so damn happy bout gul's performance???



clueless

coz of IPL of something. he might be playin for ur team in future???


----------



## ajpirzada

u guys remeber it was ireland which once kicked us out of the world cup...
and then again it pakistan. we can loose and win from anyone


----------



## Jako

Hahah you guessed right.....the KOLKATA KNIGHT RIDERS.....ps-sorry for being offtopic.......but i am a great admirer of his bowling....cd'nt help my self,sorry again


----------



## Jako

Revenge time for pak now.,....bd cdn't do it,now its your turn


----------



## SummerWine

Jako said:


> Revenge time for pak now.,....bd cdn't do it,now its your turn



Our friends SriLankans cn do it for us too...if they beat NZ tomorrow, we would almost be through


----------



## Jako

Yeah....but,apne hath se karne ka maza hi alag hain.....what say???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SummerWine

yea but I would prefer a safets way...hehehe....we play like a yoyo....up and down....anyways dynamics of this T20 is getting very interesting and a lot depends on SL vs NZ match tomorrow.

Same for Indian,,,they received a shock from Windies....now its Do or Die for both Eng and India...last time when England were pushed to the limit they produced a strong performance against Pak

Lets see what happens tomorrow....This T20 is going great so far...u know English weather


----------



## Jako

Yeah......we are also in a false situation right now.....anyways i'm optimistic bout beating the brits tomorrow.,.


----------



## SummerWine

Optimism is good


----------



## ajpirzada

Jako said:


> *Hahah you guessed right*.....the KOLKATA KNIGHT RIDERS.....ps-sorry for being offtopic.......but i am a great admirer of his bowling....cd'nt help my self,sorry again



 it was a super fluke


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

India will comfortably win against the brits. I think they have the most awesom Batting lline-up and a Decent Bolling attack as well where as English team is a bit out of form. So i guess this would be like a peice of cake for the Indians.


----------



## ajpirzada

SummerWine said:


> Our friends SriLankans cn do it for us too...if they beat NZ tomorrow, we would almost be through



in Srilanka wins against NZ and pakistan looses from Ireland then it will depend on the run rate bw Pak NZ and Ireland

so better do it ourselves


----------



## ajpirzada

ya india should win easily against england
India vs. SA will a difficult match though


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

I am hoping for the Semifinals like.

South-Africa VS Pakistan or the Newzelund

Sirilanka VS India or the WestIndies.


----------



## Al-zakir

A punishing win by Pak. Congratulation for enormous victory and once again proven that Pak team perform better when on life support.


----------



## Neo

*Pakistan beats New Zealand by six wickets in T20 World Cup​*
Pakistan beat NZ by 6 wickets over night. Credit Reuters. Pakistan beat NZ by 6 wickets over night. Credit Reuters.
Sun, 14 Jun 2009 

*Umar Gul became the first bowler to take five wickets in a Twenty20 international Saturday as Pakistan thrashed New Zealand by six wickets in the Twenty20 World Cup at The Oval.* 

New Zealand were scuttled for 99 as Gul produced a superb spell of fast bowling to take 5-6, while Abdul Razzaq vindicated the decision to recall him
to the side in place of Sohail Tanveer by taking 2-17.

Scott Styris was New Zealand's top scorer with just 22.

Pakistan coasted home to finish on 100-4 with Shahzaib Hasan making 35 and
Shahid Afridi 29 not out.

Daniel Vettori, back in the side after recovering from a shoulder injury that kept him out of the first three games, won the toss and decided to bat first.

His vice-captain Brendon McCullum smacked a quick 12, but was caught by
Fawad Alam off the fourth ball of the second over, bowled by Abdul Razzaq.

Aaron Redmond made just 5 before he was caught by Gul off Mohammad Aamer in the fourth over, and Razzaq trapped Martin Guptill lbw in the fifth.

Shahid Afridi got rid of Jacob Oram, who miscued to Misbah-ul-Haq, and Afridi then produced a brilliant running catch to dismiss Styris, who had tried to hit Gul out of the ground.

Peter McGlashan was given out lbw, attempting to sweep Gul, leaving New Zealand in deep trouble on 73-6 in the 13th over.

Gul then ripped out Nathan McCullum's leg stump in the 15th.

In his final over, the 17th, he bowled James Franklin's middle stump, then had Kyle Mills caught by Shahzaib Hasan with his next ball to set a new record in Twenty20 internationals.

New Zealand failed to complete its 20 overs when Vettori was run out with eight balls to spare.

Pakistan's chase wasn't entirely free of risks, but they raced to 36 from four overs before Kamran Akmal was caught by Guptill off Mills.

There was a mild stutter when Vettori had Razzaq caught behind for 5 and Hasan was run out in the seventh over.

Vettori then had Shoaib Malik caught by Nathan McCullum in the ninth over but Afridi and Pakistan captain Younis Khan eased to the target with five overs to spare -Afridi hitting the winning runs as two New Zealand fielders collided with each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Jako said:


> Revenge time for pak now.,....bd cdn't do it,now its your turn



Well we will be just as happy if our bros can do it. Almost all Bangladeshi support Pakistan team second to bd.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Moin91

Superb performance by Pakistan team. Umar Gul really bowled well... 
Best wishes to Pakistan in next match....
Pakistan Zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## paritosh

our prospect of winning the competition are slim now...with sehwag gone...t-20 aint the same...


----------



## fatman17

for pakistan, it is now in their hands and they need SL to beat NZ bcuz NZ run-rate is better than Pak. Pak must beat IRL convincingly.
so SF qualifiers from this group are - SL and PAK.

OTOH, it is much more complex in the other group;
SA is a cinch - IND still have to play ENG and SA which is a tough ask but IND team is star-studded and they can do it.
so SF qualifiers from this group are - SA and IND

so SA plays PAK (and unfortunately PAK loses)
so SL plays IND (and I cannot predict the winner here - too close to call)

Final - SA v. ??


----------



## salman nedian

fatman17 said:


> for pakistan, it is now in their hands and they need SL to beat NZ bcuz NZ run-rate is better than Pak. Pak must beat IRL convincingly.
> so SF qualifiers from this group are - SL and PAK.
> 
> OTOH, it is much more complex in the other group;
> SA is a cinch - IND still have to play ENG and SA which is a tough ask but IND team is star-studded and they can do it.
> so SF qualifiers from this group are - SA and IND
> 
> so SA plays PAK (and unfortunately PAK loses)
> so SL plays IND (and I cannot predict the winner here - too close to call)
> 
> Final - SA v. ??



You never know with Pakistan. One good day and I bet SA will be vanished; all it needs is determination, hope, fearlessness and willingness to win.

The team which comes from behind always has a greater chance.


----------



## Draft

Now that Pakistan is almost in the semi finals, its upto India to get its act together. Wish to see a India-Pakistan semi-final or even better final.


----------



## smart_simple

fatman17 said:


> for pakistan, it is now in their hands and they need SL to beat NZ bcuz NZ run-rate is better than Pak. Pak must beat IRL convincingly.
> so SF qualifiers from this group are - SL and PAK.
> 
> OTOH, it is much more complex in the other group;
> SA is a cinch - IND still have to play ENG and SA which is a tough ask but IND team is star-studded and they can do it.
> so SF qualifiers from this group are - SA and IND
> 
> so SA plays PAK (and unfortunately PAK loses)
> so SL plays IND (and I cannot predict the winner here - too close to call)
> 
> Final - SA v. ??



I am sure that Pakistan must enter to semifinal after the IRL match

but its very difficult to beat England & South Africa with good margin for India because West Indies have also chance to beat England, in that case run rate will be count.

In my opinion semifinal will be

1.SA vs PAK 

2.SL vs WI


----------



## Draft

smart_simple said:


> I am sure that Pakistan must enter to semifinal after the IRL match
> 
> but its very difficult to beat England & South Africa with good margin for India because West Indies have also chance to beat England, in that case run rate will be count.
> 
> In my opinion semifinal will be
> 
> 1.SA vs PAK
> 
> 2.SL vs WI


If I am not mistaken, West Indies lost to England prior to world cup....i would say England has the psychological advantage......but whatever be the case, I do agree India is facing a uphill task. Just hope and wish they do well. GO INDIA GO


----------



## proud_indian

Some great coincidences

In last world cup

1) We lost our first game in super 8.

2) We played our second match against England.

3) We played our third match against South Africa.

may be history going to repeat itself


----------



## proud_indian

self deleted


----------



## Al-zakir

will india win today? good luck


----------



## Jako

Irfan an ojha are out today.....england batting first


----------



## Jako

First wicket down.....wright gone....


----------



## Jako

71/1 after 10 overs


----------



## Jako

2nd wicket down,bopara gone....jadeja does the trick


----------



## SummerWine

So Mr. Jako....Are you happy so far?


----------



## Jako

Yeah,kind of.....we can chase down 150-160 easily.....but pietersen is still there.....lets see how much they get


----------



## SummerWine

Ok Pietersen gone....

Are you sure you can chase "easily" 150-160 cos since the super stages, chasing 150 isnt all that easy, IMO


----------



## Jako

Pietersen gone....big biiiiig wicket....good chance to restrict them tn 140


----------



## leonblack08

India should beat England today and then lose to South Africa  

Jako dada seems very excited....ahhh....Pieterson gone...nyyyyceee!!


----------



## Jako

Yeah bro sure bout that,we have a gang of big hitters and finishers in our team.....plus we've an extra batter today.....


----------



## Jako

Hey,leo don't ever ever say like that!!! ps-i know we're gonna lose to sa,still......


----------



## leonblack08

Jako said:


> Hey,leo don't ever ever say like that!!! ps-i know we're gonna lose to sa,still......



In last WC you won against them..moreover SA has a poor record at semis.

Anyways coming back to this match,Owais Shah can be extremely dangerous,so expect 150+ if he hangs on.I hope he gets out though.


----------



## Jako

Yeah....thnx,that post did some good...!!!...england are goin real slow now.....it wd be tough for them to get 150


----------



## leonblack08

Good bowling by Indians......damn mascarenhas hits a four.Now Owais hits a four...

correction:Good batting by England.

<let's hope a wicket falls now>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jako

We are surely gonna win....a score over 170 was reqd for a good fight....btw,another wicket,bhajji does it....


----------



## Jako

The brits looking good for enough for 150....but,is that enough to beat india precisely ,yuvraj


----------



## Jako

Collinghood gone,lbw by zaheer...


----------



## Jako

Bhajji takes two on two....on a hattrick...


----------



## Jako

England finish 153/7


----------



## smart_simple

Jako said:


> England finish 153/7



153 is a fair score to chase but we have must get a good start





* Go INIDA Go*
View attachment 0c1cb6319cd09d8b3f965c63496686bb.gif


----------



## Gabbar

Can anybody post a live streaming link please?


----------



## Jako

Sharma gone....1st hiccup....still,many to come,i am confident of a win


----------



## SummerWine

hmmm....well its all upto Dhoni and yuvraj....could be an interesting finish


----------



## SummerWine

Yuvraj gone too,,,,good keeping work there....real quick


----------



## Jako

You are fucked...real fucked.......that jadeja....arggggh


----------



## Evil Flare

Match is Tight

India require another 33 runs with 5 wickets and 16 balls remaining


----------



## SummerWine

whoever does it for India from here will be The Hero of a billion plus people.....its getting very difficult now....India should have brought a little stint of onslaught a little earlier....since yuvraj gone, its been not so smoot for india

19 to win from 6 balls

Whose bet is on India from here???

15 from 3 balls

still achievable

A six by Pathan.....9 from 2 balls....great finish....sensational stuff
O man.......8 from 1

Eng almost through


----------



## SummerWine

Congrats to England...they have knocked world champs out of the competition before the Semi finals..........

happens


----------



## Jako

Gotta find a new team to cheer for.......hey,SL wd be fine....go SL go......aaarghhh


----------



## Evil Flare

India Lost 


Out of the Tournament


----------



## Patriot

I am so happy man!I am glad India is out!! Happiest day of my cricket life..YAHOOOOOOOOOOO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Damn......You should have at least defeated the English........

Jako what about West Indies?They are after all West *"Indian"*?

Sidebottom bowled well,also broad,he learnt it from last WC.


----------



## Lockheed F-16

INDIA is eliminated by England by 3 runs  Now Yuvraj, dance!


----------



## Always Neutral

Jako said:


> Gotta find a new team to cheer for.......hey,SL wd be fine....go SL go......aaarghhh



The British Bulldog rocks







 bye bye India


----------



## dabong1

Should have had sehwag in from the start.


----------



## Patriot

Anyway I hope Pakistan win T20 although it will be very difficult otherwise i will support BD if Pakistan is out and if BD goes out too lol then i guess Sri Lanka.


----------



## Al-zakir

Choppers said:


> Well then you have to wait till eternity!





proud_indian said:


> in your dreams only



Well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Always Neutral

Patriot said:


> Anyway I hope Pakistan win T20 although it will be very difficult otherwise i will support BD if Pakistan is out and if BD goes out too lol then i guess Sri Lanka.



Just watch pakistan being such a talented team will go out of its way and loose to Ireland.

The real final should be between South Africa vs Sri Lanka, though I would not mind a face off between Pakistan and England in the finals. Jako must be drowning his sorrows in a bar.

Regards


----------



## Jako

We are elminated,ok.....but by the british,is unacceptable.....well leo,i wd always support a subcontinental team......SL or pak,i wd be happy if any one of them wins,but SL,are really looking great...


----------



## Always Neutral

Jako said:


> We are elminated,ok.....but by the british,is unacceptable.....well leo,i wd always support a subcontinental team......SL or pak,i wd be happy if any one of them wins,but SL,are really looking great...



Don't be such a sore looser. We gave you the game of cricket and we invented T 20 so loosing to us is ok. 

Regards

Ps : Atleast U beat Pakistan in the warm up.


----------



## Jako

Well mr neutral......me and my bro,had drinks ready at home only(its mid night here).....but alas,we don't have enough to be on a high....no way out of sorrow.....noooooo


----------



## Pk_Thunder

One thing is pretty sure,Ravinder Jadeja ruined the match for India...25 on 35 balls!


----------



## Patriot

Always Neutral said:


> Just watch pakistan being such a talented team will go out of its way and loose to Ireland.
> 
> The real final should be between South Africa vs Sri Lanka, though I would not mind a face off between Pakistan and England in the finals. Jako must be drowning his sorrows in a bar.
> 
> Regards


I hope not lol or they will get their ***** kicked at Pakistan Airport by Angry Pakistanis lol.Well I thought England was a bad team but after watching them defeat Pakistan and India I am impressed.Lets see if they can defeat other teams.


----------



## Always Neutral

Jako said:


> Well mr neutral......me and my bro,had drinks ready at home only(its mid night here).....but alas,we don't have enough to be on a high....no way out of sorrow.....noooooo



BTW I have an offer to eat late chicken dinner in a Friends house ( Pakistani origin) to celebrate our victory. It seems that we have more supporters against India than I thought.

Regards


----------



## Jako

Anyone,sl or pak....please give the english the beating of their life ,if you meet them....anyways they are gonna be ousted by windies tomorrow.....i still can't believe it,noooooo


----------



## leonblack08

Al-zakir said:


> Well





I got no words

*WELCOME TO LOSERS CLUB*

you will always find us here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SummerWine

English should feel lucky that they have come so far, after being shamefully defeated by Dutch, given a lifeline by Pak, and now have beaten World Champs.

Well tomorrow.......there might be a heartbreak of English at the hand of Windies, who truly deserve to advance in Semis along with SA.

When tomorrow Engl goes down, dont be sadened. Cheer for this far that they have come, which they never should have


----------



## Jako

Jadeja fucked the match for real....and what was mr captain doing?? Bhajji also cd have slammed a few.....it was hard to sach in the stands today


----------



## Always Neutral

SummerWine said:


> English should be feel lucky that they have come so far, after being shamefully defeated by Dutch, given a lifeline by Pak, and now have beaten World Champs.
> 
> Well tomorrow.......there might be a heartbreak of English at the hand of Windies, who truly deserve to advance in Semis along with SA.
> 
> When tomorrow Engl goes down, dont be sadened. Cheer for this far that they have come, which they were never meant to



The same can be said about Pakistan. 





Regards


----------



## Introvert

Jako said:


> please give the english the beating of their life



We already have to take revenge from Ireland from 2007 T20; we were out of the tournament because of them.


----------



## Patriot

Always Neutral said:


> BTW I have an offer to eat late chicken dinner in a Friends house ( Pakistani origin) to celebrate our victory. It seems that we have more supporters against India than I thought.
> 
> Regards


LMAO Good offer.Pakistanis in UK should be happy now!I guess they will support England if Pakistan is kicked out from T20.


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

> Anyone,sl or pak....please give the english the beating of their life ,if you meet them....anyways they are gonna be ousted by windies tomorrow.....i still can't believe it,noooooo



Oh dont you wory . The Windies will definately knock them out tomorrow. But i still cant believe that India is out of the T20 world cup. 
Englund is not a good team but they surely played well against both the Subcontinent's top Teams.


----------



## Jako

H2O3C4Nitrogen said:


> Oh dont you wory . The Windies will definately knock them out tomorrow. But i still cant believe that India is out of the T20 world cup.
> Englund is not a good team but they surely played well against both the Subcontinent's top Teams.



ENG'LUND'!? What was that????


----------



## salman nedian

People were cheering Pakistani wickets more than the Indian boundaries.

Yuvraj was dancing, Now its a lot better time to dance baby!

I wish we could have a Pakistan-India final.Shahrukh khan ke saamne trophy lene ki baat hi dossri hoti


----------



## Always Neutral

H2O3C4Nitrogen said:


> Oh dont you wory . The Windies will definately knock them out tomorrow. But i still cant believe that India is out of the T20 world cup.
> Englund is not a good team but they surely played well against both the Subcontinent's top Teams.



On a lighter side now you know why we ruled both your countries ?

We win when it matters.


----------



## arsipk

just to move attention to the match tomorrow. At the moment NRR are as follows:
sri lanka 0.700
new zealand 0.943
pakistan 0.740
ireland losing to sri lanka by just nine runs has really helped pakistan alot.
so this means:
0.943-0.740=0.203*20=4.06
if pakistan beat ireland by runs greater than 5 or more (4.06 not possible), pakistans runrate will be higher than both new zealand and srilanka and they are confirmed to go through to the next round. just in case they lose, then we must hope that new zealand beat srilanka with a margin equal to or greater than the margin with which pakistan loses to ireland as srilanka now has NRR lower than us. looks easy but no one nows. Inshallah we gonna make it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jako

Ah,yuvi was unlucky today,he was the trump card for us....btw,shahrukh-ke samne trophy letein to kya hota??......look at the fate of his team in the ipl,he wd be more than happy by this performance of india!!!


----------



## leonblack08

T20 is so unpredictable that even Pakistan might get knocked out by Ireland tomorrow.The Irish scared the Lankans today.

You can't tell West Indies will knock the English out.they have some quality players and certainly proved their worth today.


----------



## Jako

Always Neutral said:


> On a lighter side now you know why we ruled both your countries ?
> 
> We win when it matters.



and you wd get kicked in your butt in the right time....this time by pak....hahah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salman nedian

Always Neutral said:


> On a lighter side now you know why we ruled both your countries ?
> 
> We win when it matters.



Dont you remember 1992 world cup final??????

I remember a cartoon after that Final which was published in a local newspaper in which Imran Khan was standing in front of the picture of Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah and saying  You conquered independence from the British and we conquered the world cup.

Beware of us mate!


----------



## Always Neutral

leonblack08 said:


> T20 is so unpredictable that even Pakistan might get knocked out by Ireland tomorrow.The Irish scared the Lankans today.
> 
> You can't tell West Indies will knock the English out.they have some quality players and certainly proved their worth today.



Don't worry Leon some people here are poor loosers. I am just happy we sent the world champions home. I think a lot of other teams would be thanking us. For once the Indian team looked ordinary. Dhoni cannot hit anything out of the ground anymore. Only three people in their team are at this moment world class players. Y Singh, Y Pathan and H Singh. The rest are all ok. Today actually they needed a Shewag or a Tendulkar.

Shewag because he can destroy any attack and Tendulkar ( unlike Jadeja) would have kept the score ticking with his innovative strokes even under tight bowling. After all they lost by 3 runs.

I guess Dhoni learnt a lesson.

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Always Neutral

Jako said:


> and you wd get kicked in your butt in the right time....this time by pak....hahah



Like we did in the qualifiers ?


----------



## Always Neutral

salman nedian said:


> Dont you remember 1992 world cup final??????
> 
> I remember a cartoon after that Final which was published in a local newspaper in which Imran Khan was standing in front of the picture of Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah and saying  You conquered independence from the British and we conquered the world cup.
> 
> Beware of us mate!



First make sure the Irish donot kick your precious behind back to Pakistan. Till then chill.


----------



## Jako

Always Neutral said:


> Like we did in the qualifiers ?



lets keep that up for the semies....oh wait,you ain't gonna reach the semis....poor you....heheh


----------



## salman nedian

Always Neutral said:


> First make sure the Irish donot kick your precious behind back to Pakistan. Till then chill.



Lets see.

But do remember the 1992 final.


----------



## Always Neutral

Jako said:


> lets keep that up for the semies....oh wait,you ain't gonna reach the semis....poor you....heheh



Does not matter but we sent you and your super dooper billionaire team home.





Ps : They can now spend the summer shopping in Harrods


----------



## arsipk

Always Neutral said:


> On a lighter side now you know why we ruled both your countries ?
> 
> We win when it matters.



On a lighter side now i know why we both finally kicked ur *** out to a negligible size land?
we kick when its required.
i think it has been a 5-6 years since these cricket inventors have got slight dim chances of reaching a semi-final of a big tournament, so they really getting pumped up.
and for your say "we win when it matters"
in 1992 world cup we lost to you in pool game, in super eight we were 80 all out and then rain came down. But when it matters, we kicked on ur *****.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Always Neutral

arsipk said:


> On a lighter side now i know why we both finally kicked ur *** out to a negligible size land?
> we kick when its required.
> i think it has been a 5-6 years since these cricket inventors have got slight dim chances of reaching a semi-final of a big tournament, so they really getting pumped up.
> and for your say "we win when it matters"
> in 1992 world cup we lost to you in pool game, in super eight we were 80 all out and then rain came down. But when it matters, we kicked on ur *****.



Is that all you have kicked our ***** in since the last 300 years ? ha ha.



Good for you ! Just see how Zardari behaves in the company of our PM.

Seems like Brown is the Teacher and Zardari is the truant student. 

Anyway chill boy, its only a game and may the best team win.

Regards


----------



## Jako

Ok guys,its going offward now,even on a 'lighter note'.....,lets keep away from such discussions....regards


----------



## Always Neutral

Jako said:


> Ok guys,its going offward now,even on a 'lighter note'.....,lets keep away from such discussions....regards



Ok Grand Ma,


----------



## Beskar

Why is everyone against England here? They played a classic game of cricket today and worked their as$ off to reach where they are right now. Instead of being racists lets support the game of cricket. I'm happy England gave a great performance and was able to knock the over-hyped Indian team out. 

Three cheers for England!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Always Neutral

Bezerk said:


> Why is everyone against England here? They played a classic game of cricket today and worked their as$ off to reach where they are right now. Instead of being racists lets support the game of cricket. I'm happy England gave a great performance and was able to knock the over-hyped Indian team out.
> 
> Three cheers for England!



Ur right its a game which went down to the wire and was good fun.

Regards


----------



## Jako

Always Neutral said:


> Ok Grand Ma,



good for you,son.....btw,where are your specs,thats y you were calling grandpa ,grandma....poor you


----------



## Keysersoze

arsipk said:


> On a lighter side now i know why we both finally kicked ur *** out to a negligible size land?
> we kick when its required.
> i think it has been a 5-6 years since these cricket inventors have got slight dim chances of reaching a semi-final of a big tournament, so they really getting pumped up.
> and for your say "we win when it matters"
> in 1992 world cup we lost to you in pool game, in super eight we were 80 all out and then rain came down. But when it matters, we kicked on ur *****.


Time to let it go......Everytime you post like it would seem like you have a inferiority complex.


----------



## Always Neutral

Jako said:


> good for you,son.....btw,where are your specs,thats y you were calling grandpa ,grandma....poor you



Ur whining like an old Lady are u not ? I think we are mature enough not to turn this thread into a flame war and do not need ur poking in that direction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Keysersoze

Lets stick to cricket ....the sport of gentlemen it used to be said...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jako

Hey,buddy i was just tryin to stop the real fight which was bout to start.....anyways,congrats,i have my emotions under control now...slurp...slurp


----------



## Always Neutral

I think there was only one difference between our team and the ex world champs.

Jadeja - He was just to young to handle the pressure. Y Singh should have come earlier.

Thats the difference.

Regards


----------



## Skywalker

Come on guys stop derailing this thread to some personal wars. England played better and they have won that. Its only the compalcency which let India down. They were over confident and have paid the price.

A good lesson for Mr. Dhoni to under estimate the opponents, sending the debutant jadeja at a crucial stage wasnt a good Idea at all.

So whoever thought that India would win the T20 WC is all drained out now. Let see how Pakistan plays tomorrow.

Good Luck to team Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jako

Yes the young lad,got stuck in there,he didn't know what to do....,.dhoni sd have sent in form players like yuvraj or yusuf up the order....,we needed a pietersen style cameo at that time


----------



## Always Neutral

Jako said:


> Hey,buddy i was just tryin to stop the real fight which was bout to start.....anyways,congrats,i have my emotions under control now...slurp...slurp



Well just be careful whom you advise since u are here to post and keeping everything civil, thats the job of the MODS (BB) here, so no need to take over their responsibilties as they are quite capable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jako

Always Neutral said:


> Well just be careful whom you advise since u are here to post and keeping everything civil, thats the job of the MODS (BB) here, so no need to take over their responsibilties as they are quite capable.



sorry, my bad,never meant to....thnx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jihad

Too bad India went out, would've loved to see a match between Pakistan and India, and especially in Great Britan where there is a big Pakistani and Indian community, would be great fun and a great atmosphere.
The English simply outdid the Indians, you can't really say that luck was on the side of the English team, they just worked harder and used their chances/opportunities well.
Too bad for India, they learned some valuable lessons though and i'm sure they'll come back soon with a stronger and more experienced squad.

As for Pakistan, I do hope we get our revenge on England, but then again, we have the most unpredictable team, and seeing the Irish play today against SL, i'm not making any bets, still, I hope and think Pakistan will beat the sh!t out of Ireland, I think they got alot of confidence after destroying NZ.


----------



## Always Neutral

Jihad said:


> Too bad India went out, would've loved to see a match between Pakistan and India, and especially in Great Britan where there is a big Pakistani and Indian community, would be great fun and a great atmosphere.
> The English simply outdid the Indians, you can't really say that luck was on the side of the English team, they just worked harder and used their chances/opportunities well.
> Too bad for India, they learned some valuable lessons though and i'm sure they'll come back soon with a stronger and more experienced squad.
> 
> As for Pakistan, I do hope we get our revenge on England, but then again, we have the most unpredictable team, and seeing the Irish play today against SL, i'm not making any bets, still, I hope and think Pakistan will beat the sh!t out of Ireland, I think they got alot of confidence after destroying NZ.



U will have to wait and watch! pakistan has a very talented team but they always let everyone down if u bet on them.


----------



## Jihad

Always Neutral said:


> U will have to wait and watch! pakistan has a very talented team but they always let everyone down if u bet on them.



Yeah, I know, you get your hopes up and fingers crossed, set your expectations up so high, and somehow they dissapoint you, it's a real blow, especially when we lost vs England, and same when we gave the game away vs SL.

Anyways, I wish we had a batsman like Kevin Pietersen, now he's someone you can count on and who can surely score decent runs and spread confidence and stability among his teammates.
We need a batsman like him.


----------



## Always Neutral

dabong1 said:


> Should have had sehwag in from the start.



I agree. Dhoni has learnt it the hard way.

Regards

Ps : ManU or Chelsea or LivP this season ?


----------



## Always Neutral

Jihad said:


> Yeah, I know, you get your hopes up and fingers crossed, set your expectations up so high, and somehow they dissapoint you, it's a real blow, especially when we lost vs England, and same when we gave the game away vs SL.
> 
> Anyways, I wish we had a batsman like Kevin Pietersen, now he's someone you can count on and who can surely score decent runs and spread confidence and stability among his teammates.
> We need a batsman like him.



Actually U do have one in Razzaq. Just pay him well so he does not play in India for money.



What about Afridi ?



I think its time Army got out of Sports.



Regards

Ps : I have put my 10 quid on the Irish the odds were too good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Always Neutral

Jihad said:


> Anyways, I wish we had a batsman like Kevin Pietersen, now he's someone you can count on and who can surely score decent runs and spread confidence and stability among his teammates.
> We need a batsman like him.



How does Kevin Hassan sound on a lighter side ? Oh God / Allah jako does not like lighter sides since India got knocked out !


----------



## ajpirzada

wat a match it was... english bowlers were great. they didnt come under pressure at anytime and remained focus. this broad guy has also come up really well. pieterson as always is star of his team. 
England today did wat windies did earlier. short pitch bowlin. in first 7 or 8 overs 50% of all deliveries were short. 
none of the indian batsmen performed well. i was expactin something gud from ghambir and dhoni. yuvraj has never really impressed me so i wasnt disappointed at his dismissal. during the match i was thinkin that indian team must be missin sehwag today
Congrats to England. a job well done

well now on the lighter the side. guess wat? my next yr at uni will be awesome
i had to live with that 2007 world cup match which we lost to india. now its gonna be my turn to get back to my indian friends
i had my friend tellin me that he ll be goin for this india vs windies match on tuesday. i wonder if he s gonna go now
i was watchin yuvraj's interview yesterday and he was talkin about a beamer to pietersen. well wat we saw today was quite different


----------



## Always Neutral

ajpirzada said:


> i had to live with that 2007 world cup match which we lost to india. now its gonna be my turn to get back to my indian friends
> i had my friend tellin me that he ll be goin for this india vs windies match on tuesday. i wonder if he s gonna go now
> i was watchin yuvraj's interview yesterday and he was talkin about a beamer to pietersen. well wat we saw today was quite different



Guess Y Singh will have to be called a Pie Chucker ?


----------



## ajpirzada

Always Neutral said:


> Guess Y Singh will have to be called a Pie Chucker ?





thats wat he was suggestin yesterday


----------



## ajpirzada

now lets see wat happens tomorrow...
its gonna be a do or die for both pakistan and england

the way england have carried themselves i guess they can win the match given they manage to take some early wickets
for pakistan i would say we have got lot of experiance on our side. individual need to accept their responsibility. over all incae of pakistan its always hard to predict wat the result will be lik.


----------



## Always Neutral

ajpirzada said:


> thats wat he was suggestin yesterday



Even my Grand Ma could have bowled better than him. The first over was ok to try him out, the second was treason when he had pathan in the wings. Well Dhoni is learning a good lesson. Arrogance does not pay.

In the hindsight

Y Singh not bowling the second over
Jadeje not batting at all 

Would have won India the match.

Regards

But I am happy  Bye Bye India. well played but it was our day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada

i would lik to share this article with u lot. there is a blog on cricinfo which say that vittori and some journalists are raisin question over umer gul's bowling against NZ. sayin he might have done something with the ball


*The confounding Mr Gul*

Alex Brown at The Oval

June 13, 2009

Umar Gul became the first bowler to claim five-wickets in a 20-over international and, according to Daniel Vettori, the first to achieve reverse swing. 

Vettori's stunned expression at the post-match press conference at The Oval spoke volumes for Gul's bewitching influence over his side. The sixth bowler used by Younis Khan, Gul's entry in the 13th over of the innings paid immediate dividends, with Scott Styris and Peter McGlashan falling to his third and fourth deliveries. Gul sent Nathan McCullum's leg-stump cartwheeling in his next over, then closed with the dismissals of James Franklin and Kyle Mills - again in consecutive balls. 

Gul finished with the astonishing figures of 5-6 from three overs, and the satisfaction of having entranced a New Zealand side four days removed from pushing South Africa, the tournament favourites, to the wire at Lord's. 

"I've never, ever seen someone reverse the ball after 12 overs," said Vettori, a 13-year international veteran. "He managed to do that and that made a real difference. 

"He obviously bowled really well. He got the ball to reverse, and I don't think in the history of Twenty20 cricket anyone's got the ball to reverse. That made a massive difference today, and with his pace and his accuracy as well as the ball reversing he was a difficult proposition. 

"I really don't know (how). It's the first time I've ever seen it happen." 

Younis said the explanation lay in the bowler's action and the nature of Twenty20 cricket where the ball is hit hard and often. "Gul is effective during the middle overs. He has the pace, the reverse swing, a good action for it. Actually he has a very good action for reverse swing. 

"This is not the first time he has done it for us - the 2007 Twenty20 World Cup also he was leading wicket-taker. The good thing about his bowling is that he bowls in the middle and there is a lot of hits on the ball and the ball all the time goes in crowd and hits the wall and these kind of things and sometimes that is a factor for us." 

Gul, meanwhile, credited his devastating form to the influence of two of Pakistan's finest exponents of reverse-swing bowling. "I have really developed my yorker by watching videos of Waqar and Wasim," he said. "They have really helped me. 

"In Twenty20, you have to be able to bowl the yorker, bouncer and the slower ball. Now I want to be the highest wicket-taker in the tournament. My captain just told me to go and get wickets and that's what I did."
The confounding Mr Gul | Cricket News | ICC World Twenty20 2009 | Cricinfo.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada

Always Neutral said:


> Even my Grand Ma could have bowled better than him. The first over was ok to try him out, the second was treason when he had pathan in the wings. Well Dhoni is learning a good lesson. Arrogance does not pay.
> 
> In the hindsight
> 
> Y Singh not bowling the second over
> Jadeje not batting at all
> 
> Would have won India the match.
> 
> Regards
> 
> But I am happy  Bye Bye India. well played but *it was our day*.



and thats the only thing which matters now


----------



## ajpirzada

*Pakistan reported for ball tampering? *



Monday, June 15, 2009
By From our correspondent 

LONDON: Three years becoming the first team in world cricket to forfeit a Test after being accused of ball-tampering, Pakistan are once again at the centre of a brewing controversy.

'The News' learnt here on Sunday that New Zealand captain Daniel Vettori was unhappy with the state of the ball as Pakistan pacer Umar Gul took 5-6 in three overs to lead his side to an emphatic six-wicket triumph in an ICC World Twenty20 Super Eights match here at the Oval on Saturday.

According to sources, after the game Vettori filed a complaint with the ICC match referee Ranjan Madugalle, requesting him to begin an inquiry. The Kiwi skipper was suspicious of some wrong doing as Umar Gul was able to attain ample reverse-swing from the ball to floor New Zealand.

However, sources said that the match referee has turned down the New Zealand request.

Madugalle, according to the sources, made it clear that there was no evidence that Pakistani players tampered with the ball during the match. He pointed towards the fact that even in the presence of numerous cameras, there was no TV footage that could back

suspicion that Pakistan may have tampered with the ball as they bowled against New Zealand.

It was also at The Oval that Pakistan were accused of ball tampering by field umpires Darrell Hair and Billy Doctrove during their fourth Test against England in the summer of 2006. Pakistan refused to take the field after tea on the fourth day to protest against the umpires' decision to penalise them for alleged ball-tampering.

The umpires awarded the Test to England. An ICC inquiry later cleared Pakistan of ball-tampering charges.


Pakistan reported for ball tampering?



this is really annoyin... this is not for the first time but has happened many times before. saeed ajmal was reported few weeks back coz he was too hot for australians to handle. and now this
such acts will really effect Gul's confidence and that is the last thing we want tomorrow


----------



## paritosh

indian team's misfortune was that sehwag wasn't there...the opening slot of sehwag/gambhir shouldn't be *****d around with!


----------



## Pk_Thunder

I believe Jedeja and Dhoni slow paced innings let india to defeat....anyway winning and losing is part of game and i still believe india gonna beat south africa in the last match!..My friend is on southafrica side and my bet is on India so lets hope they win otherwise i would be losing 1000 rs..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keysersoze

Well regards that ball tampering thing..it has only been reported in the NEWS and no where else so I dunno if it is credible.


----------



## Al-zakir

Congratulation to England for deceive win and knock Indian out from competition. Excellent performance.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Jako said:


> Irfan an ojha are out today.....england batting first



Irfan an ojha are imp players, in my opinion taking out against England was a wrong descion by Dhoni.

*And the second wrong descion of Dhoni was to bowl first after winning toss.*


----------



## MZUBAIR

Jako said:


> We are surely gonna win....a score over 170 was reqd for a good fight....btw,another wicket,bhajji does it....



170 is a winning total man.
150 was fighting onw, that India already lost
Super 8 looks to me different then league games


----------



## MZUBAIR

Jako said:


> We are elminated,ok.....but by the british,is unacceptable.....well leo,i wd always support a subcontinental team......SL or pak,i wd be happy if any one of them wins,but SL,are really looking great...



I think SL or SA might win this cup. Both of them are looking very dangerous.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Always Neutral said:


> *BTW I have an offer to eat late chicken dinner in a Friends house ( Pakistani origin) to celebrate our victory. It seems that we have more supporters against India than I thought.*
> 
> Regards



Yes exactly like Srilanka had Indian supporters the day b4 in match against Pakistan.

Go England Go.....U beat them out!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR

Jako said:


> Jadeja fucked the match for real....and what was mr captain doing?? Bhajji also cd have slammed a few.....it was hard to sach in the stands today



Any ways, India is out.

I am happy that proud teams are gone out like Australia and India.


----------



## MZUBAIR

H2O3C4Nitrogen said:


> Oh dont you wory . The Windies will definately knock them out tomorrow. But i still cant believe that India is out of the T20 world cup.
> Englund is not a good team but they surely played well against both the Subcontinent's top Teams.



India is out believe me 

*Well, tell u one thing Mr Mushi (Mushtaq Ahmad) these days helping English men how to play doggy spinners. He spends most of the time with English players in NETS*. That also caused defeat to Pakistan and India, other then the good performance of English team.


----------



## MZUBAIR

leonblack08 said:


> T20 is so unpredictable that even Pakistan might get knocked out by Ireland tomorrow.The Irish scared the Lankans today.
> 
> You can't tell West Indies will knock the English out.they have some quality players and certainly proved their worth today.



Agree, Pakistan should not take the game easy.


----------



## MZUBAIR

ajpirzada said:


> *Pakistan reported for ball tampering? *
> 
> 
> 
> Monday, June 15, 2009
> By From our correspondent
> 
> LONDON: Three years becoming the first team in world cricket to forfeit a Test after being accused of ball-tampering, Pakistan are once again at the centre of a brewing controversy.
> 
> 'The News' learnt here on Sunday that New Zealand captain Daniel Vettori was unhappy with the state of the ball as Pakistan pacer Umar Gul took 5-6 in three overs to lead his side to an emphatic six-wicket triumph in an ICC World Twenty20 Super Eights match here at the Oval on Saturday.
> 
> According to sources, after the game Vettori filed a complaint with the ICC match referee Ranjan Madugalle, requesting him to begin an inquiry. The Kiwi skipper was suspicious of some wrong doing as Umar Gul was able to attain ample reverse-swing from the ball to floor New Zealand.
> 
> However, sources said that the match referee has turned down the New Zealand request.
> 
> Madugalle, according to the sources, made it clear that there was no evidence that Pakistani players tampered with the ball during the match. He pointed towards the fact that even in the presence of numerous cameras, there was no TV footage that could back
> 
> suspicion that Pakistan may have tampered with the ball as they bowled against New Zealand.
> 
> It was also at The Oval that Pakistan were accused of ball tampering by field umpires Darrell Hair and Billy Doctrove during their fourth Test against England in the summer of 2006. Pakistan refused to take the field after tea on the fourth day to protest against the umpires' decision to penalise them for alleged ball-tampering.
> 
> The umpires awarded the Test to England. An ICC inquiry later cleared Pakistan of ball-tampering charges.
> 
> 
> Pakistan reported for ball tampering?
> 
> 
> 
> this is really annoyin... this is not for the first time but has happened many times before. saeed ajmal was reported few weeks back coz he was too hot for australians to handle. and now this
> such acts will really effect Gul's confidence and that is the last thing we want tomorrow



These are old tactics of Newzeland, Australian and English team against Asian teams.
When they lose they cry and blame Asian team for ball tampering or cry that the bowler action was illegal.

They cant digest skills of Asian fast bowlers (Asif, Gull, Shabir Ahmad, Shoaib, Waseem, Waqar, Pathan, Zoysa) and spinners (Murli, Sqlain ,Saeed Ajmal, Mushi, Harbhajan singh, Kumblay etc).

*Good thing was that the match referee has turned down the New Zealand request.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

sounds like sour grapes to me - obviously being skittled out for 99 is quite embarrasing for D/Vittori and Co!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Keysersoze said:


> Well regards that ball tampering thing..it has only been reported in the NEWS and no where else so I dunno if it is credible.



keys - wait till your english media picks it up - they will have a field day and tonite, watch the TV camera's following Umar Gul everywhere he goes !!!


----------



## fatman17

Jihad said:


> Too bad India went out, would've loved to see a match between Pakistan and India, and especially in Great Britan where there is a big Pakistani and Indian community, would be great fun and a great atmosphere.
> The English simply outdid the Indians, you can't really say that luck was on the side of the English team, they just worked harder and used their chances/opportunities well.
> Too bad for India, they learned some valuable lessons though and i'm sure *they'll come back soon with a stronger and more experienced squad*.
> 
> As for Pakistan, I do hope we get our revenge on England, but then again, we have the most unpredictable team, and seeing the Irish play today against SL, i'm not making any bets, still, I hope and think Pakistan will beat the sh!t out of Ireland, I think they got alot of confidence after destroying NZ.



my friend - how much stronger squad do you want - india is a star-studded team - i think there is more than meets the eye here - there may be dissention in the camp (did sehwag really, really have a gimp shoulder?)
as far as MS Dhoni goes, he is really taking things for "granted"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91

*Younis hopes to 'crush' Ireland today*

Monday, June 15, 2009
LONDON: Younis Khan's message to his troops was loud and clear as Pakistan faced yet another must-win match in the ICC World Twenty20 here at the Oval on Monday (today), writes Khalid Hussain.

"I've told my players to just go there and crush Ireland," said the Pakistan captain ahead of his team's Super Eights clash against Ireland that has revived the bitter memories of Pakistan's stunning defeat against the cricketing minnows in the opening rounds of the 2007 World Cup in the Caribbean.

"We lost to Ireland in the World Cup and now it's time for us to get our revenge," said Younis who was one of the senior members of the Pakistan team that crashed to Ireland at Kingston's Sabina Park to get bundled out of the World Cup at the first hurdle.

Pakistan were brimming with confidence after outclassing New Zealand in a six-wicket triumph at the Oval on Saturday but they still needed to beat Ireland by a big margin to confirm their place in the tournament's semifinals.

It won't be an easy job as Ireland made it clear that they will be no push-overs by restricting Sri Lanka to 144-9 with medium pacer Alex Cusack taking 4-18 in three overs in a Super Eights match here at Lord's on Sunday. Ireland went on to lose the match by 9 runs.

Everything clicked for Pakistan in their match against New Zealand, which is why they are unlikely to make any changes to the line-up against Ireland.

Rookie opener Shahzaib Hasan scored a hurricane 35 on his debut while comeback star Abdul Razzaq was impressive with the new ball to bolster the Pakistan line-up.

In spite of a comfortable win over New Zealand, Pakistan were still trailing Sri Lanka and the Kiwis on the points table which means that they have to win by a substantial margin against Ireland to avoid any unpleasant surprises. Their group is still open because if New Zealand beat Sri Lanka, they will be in with a chance to qualify for the semifinals.

Younis said that Pakistan will take nothing for granted against Ireland, adding that his players will have to give their best to ensure a good result against the unpredictable Irish side.

Younis hopes to 'crush' Ireland today


----------



## Moin91

* Umar's reverse swing sparks new debate*

Monday, June 15, 2009
From our correspondent

LONDON: Pakistan pacer Umar Gul on Saturday evening lit up the Oval with his accurate pace and an unmatched ability to reverse-swing the ball, leading Pakistan's cornered tigers to a big win over New Zealand.

But he also ignited a debate that has the potential to snowball into a major issue at the ongoing ICC World Twenty20. Is it legally possible for a bowler to achieve reverse swing after just twelve overs?

New Zealand captain Daniel Vettori raised that issue at a post-match press conference at The Oval, saying that he hasn't seen this much reverse swing in the history of Twenty20 cricket.

"I've never, ever seen someone reverse the ball after 12 overs," said Vettori. "He (Gul) managed to do that and that made a real difference," added the bewildered New Zealand captain.

"He obviously bowled really well. He got the ball to reverse, and I don't think in the history of Twenty20 cricket anyone's got the ball to reverse. That made a massive difference today, and with his pace and his accuracy as well as the ball reversing he was a difficult proposition."

He didn't say it in as many words but Vettori sounded as if he didn't think it was possible to get a considerably new ball to reverse-swing. "I really don't know (how). It's the first time I've ever seen it happen."

Gul was the sixth bowler used by Pakistan captain Younis Khan and only came into action in the 13th over of the New Zealand innings.

He scalped Scott Styris and Peter McGlashan off his third and fourth deliveries before uprooting Nathan McCullum's leg-stump in his next over. He finished off the job with the wickets of James Franklin and Kyle Mills off consecutive balls. Gul finished with 5-6 in three overs.

Just minutes after Vettori left the press conference room, a beaming Younis Khan tried to explain the reasons why Gul manages to do what other pacers are unable to achieve: reverse-swing the ball.

"Gul has a perfect action for reverse swing," said the Pakistan skipper. "He also has enough pace and can get the ball to reverse-swing very effectively."

Younis did not share Vettori's feeling that it's surprising to attain reverse swing with a ball that is just 12 overs old.

"The ball goes into the crowd and hits the walls and when it is back it is rough," said Younis. "This is not the first that he has done it. He also did well really well in the last World Twenty20."

There was enough ammunition for sports scribes following the comments from the rival captains with Vettori appearing completely foxed and Younis trying to play down the entire issue.

However, Gul was just celebrating his latest success in T20 cricket. He attributed his match-winning show to Pakistan's pace legends Wasim Akram and Waqar Younis.

"I have really developed my yorker by watching videos of Waqar and Wasim," he said. "They have really helped me."

"In T20, you have to be able to bowl the yorker, bouncer and the slower ball. Now I want to be the highest wicket-taker in the tournament. My captain just told me to go and get wickets and that's what I did."

Pakistan introduced the art of reverse swing in international cricket through pacers Sarfraz Nawaz and Imran Khan in the 1970s and early 1980s.

A generation later, the skill of making an old and battered ball move in the air in the opposite direction to conventional swing was developed into a highly effective weapon by the two Ws - Wasim Akram and Waqar Younis.

Gul, who owns three of the best top 10 analyses in Twenty20 cricket, is now the latest torch-bearer of the mysterious art.

The pacer, meanwhile, is hoping that he would continue playing his part in Pakistan's title campaign. "It's very important for all of us to give our best because we are here to win the title this time," he said referring to Pakistan's defeat in the final of the 2007 World Twenty20 to India in South Africa.

Umar's reverse swing sparks new debate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Ireland v Pakistan, ICC World Twenty20, The Oval

*Pakistan out to "crush" Ireland*

Osman Samiuddin 

June 14, 2009

The return of Abdul Razzaq has added spice to Pakistan's already fiery bowling attack

Matches: Ireland v Pakistan at The Oval 

Match Facts
Monday June 15 Start time 1330 local (1230 GMT) 

Big Picture
Revenge will be one theme for sure. But bigger than that will be Pakistan's opportunity to advance to the semi-finals; Sri Lanka's narrow win over Ireland now means that any kind of Pakistan win against the Irish almost certainly sends them through to the semis (barring some outlandish scenarios) on net run-rate. 

If they do get there, it will be some achievement given that they have yet to hit their peak and that nobody is really sure where that peak may be. But their bowling was always a threat and once they got the England game out of the way, it has mostly lived up to its reputation. The return of Abdul Razzaq has livened things up and with Umar Gul, Shahid Afridi and Saeed Ajmal, they were lively in any case. 

The batting is still a worry and even a 100-run target against New Zealand entailed losses. In particular, concerns centre on the form of Misbah-ul-Haq and Shoaib Malik; powerhouses in the last World Cup, they have scored 144 runs between them here, just six more than Younis Khan and at vastly inferior strike rates. Incidentally, Pakistan's press has been rife with rumours of a growing rift between the pair and the captain; Abdul Qadir's claims about Malik does nothing to dispel the speculation. 

The Irish, as ever, will do their best to exploit any such issue to their advantage. They may be playing only for pride but for an Associate nation in a big tournament that is often the main motivation. Few have been unimpressed by them and only inexperience cost them the chance of an upset over Sri Lanka. They will also need no reminding of the events of the 2007 50-over World Cup. Theoretically, if they can beat Pakistan in a 50-over game, then in a Twenty20 game, the chances increase. 

Form guide
(last five matches, most recent first)


Pakistan WLWLW 

Ireland LLLW N/R 

Watch out for
Umar Gul is peaking for Pakistan at just the right time and his world-best figures against New Zealand means he is now joint leading wicket-taker in the tournament. A little stutter early on has been overcome and that frighteningly accurate yorker is back. 

Ireland's opening bowlers Boyd Rankin and Trent Johnston bowled fine spells against Sri Lanka and if conditions are murky overhead, Pakistan's batsmen will not much like their swing, seam and bounce. 

Team news 

Given the nature of their win over New Zealand, Pakistan are unlikely to make any changes to their XI. 

Pakistan (probable) 1 Shahzaib Hassan, 2 Kamran Akmal (wk), 3 Shoaib Malik, 4 Misbah-ul-Haq, 5 Younis Khan (capt), 6 Abdul Razzaq, 7 Shahid Afridi, 8 Fawad Alam, 9 Umar Gul, 10 Mohammad Aamer, 11 Saeed Ajmal 

Niall O'Brien aggravated his ankle injury against Sri Lanka but the way he is, he'd probably have had to lost a leg altogether to miss a match. 

Ireland (probable) 1 William Porterfield (capt), 2 Gary Wilson, 3 Niall O'Brien (wk), 4 Andre Botha, 5 Kevin O'Brien, 6 John Mooney, 7 Alex Cusack, 8 Trent Johnston, 9 Kyle McCallan, 10 Regan West, 11 Boyd Rankin 

Stats and trivia 

4 - Number of Pakistan players taking part tomorrow who played in the defeat to Ireland in the 2007 World Cup 


7 - Number of Irish players taking part tomorrow who played in the same match

Quotes 

"We can't wait to play Ireland. My advice to the boys about that game? Just crush them."
Younis Khan is crystal clear about what he wants. 

"He didn't even ask for a runner. It was never in his head."
William Porterfield on Niall O'Brien after Ireland's wicketkeeper turned over his already-injured right ankle 

Osman Samiuddin is Pakistan editor of Cricinfo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nemesis

I'm calling it right now, Sri Lanka vs South Africa final (That is if they don't face off in the semis).

PS - Absolutely gutted we lost.


----------



## fatman17

Nemesis said:


> I'm calling it right now, Sri Lanka vs South Africa final (That is if they don't face off in the semis).
> 
> PS - Absolutely gutted we lost.



yep! they are the form teams but form teams can also lose!

on india - they had the best team!


----------



## fatman17

*Alam: It's disappointing*

Team manager hits back at ball tampering suggestions

Last updated: 15th June 2009 


Gul: Centre of the suggestions


Pakistan team manager Intikhab Alam has claimed that suggestions of ball tempering are "disappointing". 

Umar Gul's record international Twenty20 figures of 5-6 against New Zealand at The Oval were called into question by the Black Caps, who had asked match officials to clarify they had been achieved fairly.

*Officials, though, will not take the matter further after assuring New Zealand they had no concerns over Pakistan's conduct.*

"It is disappointing to hear these things," said Alam. "Umar is a fantastic bowler.

"Not everyone can bowl a reverse ball.

"You've got to have a special ability to do that. He's quick and his action makes a lot of difference."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajkumar

*T20 debacle: What cost India the game*





New Delhi: A three-run loss at Lord's to England on Sunday sealed India's fate in the World T20 championship and made sure that there will be a new T20 world champion come June 21.

A day after the shocking defeat, CNN-IBN's Nishant Arora dissects the mistakes that cost India the game:

Dhoni's first blunder as skipper was to yet again not complete the quota of overs for his best new ball bowlers. RP Singh delivered a wicket and went for only 13 in his three overs, yet he didn't get a fourth over to bowl.

Despite going for 26 in his three overs, Zaheer Khan's experience was too invaluable to ignore. Why did the skipper not turn to him instead of handing over the ball to Ishant Sharma, who has generously given runs throughout the tournament? Ishant went for 36 in his full quota of four overs.

India's third mistake in the field was allowing two wide balls by Harbhajan Singh to sail to the boundary, not once but twice. As the senior spin bowler, it was a cardinal sin by Harbhajan to bowl two such shocking deliveries - first in the 18th over and then in the final over. Those 10 runs cost India dearly.

*

Dhoni apologises to fans on India's loss
*

Dhoni effigy burnt in hometown
*

Tell us: Should Dhoni quit as captain? 

The decision to bat Suresh Raina at number three in the batting line-up despite his obvious weakness against the short ball was also hard to understand. With the asking rate (required run rate) not too stiff, could the skipper have given himself the role of seeing the initial England burn out and kept Raina in the dugout for an assault on the spinners?

Then came the game breaker  Ravindar Jadeja sent in to bat ahead of Yuvraj Singh at number four. Jadeja was simply unable to find the boundaries. He consumed six of the 20 overs on offer, making just 25 with one four leaving Yuvraj, Dhoni and Yusuf Pathan too much to do in the end.

T20 debacle: What cost India the game


----------



## ajpirzada

todays match will be a gud one.
if we win it that would mean we will be playin england or windies in the semi finals. This increase our chances to reach final.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jihad

The match is gonna start in just an hour and 5 mins.
I really can't wait, i'm hoping Indian fans will be there aswell alongside Pakistani fans.


----------



## Jako

Jihad said:


> The match is gonna start in just an hour and 5 mins.
> I really can't wait, i'm hoping Indian fans will be there aswell alongside Pakistani fans.



i dont know which team other indian's wd support....but i'm surely gonna support a subcontinental team ie either pak or sl in their respective games......


----------



## Draft

Jihad said:


> The match is gonna start in just an hour and 5 mins.
> I really can't wait, i'm hoping Indian fans will be there aswell alongside Pakistani fans.



I think they will be on Pakistan's side. U could easily figure it out in yesterday's match between Sri Lanka and Ireland. Majority of Indians supported Sri Lanka. So dont be surprised if u see Indians supporting Pakistan for a lot of Indians differences between India and Pakistan is not as big an issue as differences with the west.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Draft

MZUBAIR said:


> These are old tactics of Newzeland, Australian and English team against Asian teams.
> When they lose they cry and blame Asian team for ball tampering or cry that the bowler action was illegal.
> 
> They cant digest skills of Asian fast bowlers (Asif, Gull, Shabir Ahmad, Shoaib, Waseem, Waqar, Pathan, Zoysa) and spinners (Murli, Sqlain ,Saeed Ajmal, Mushi, Harbhajan singh, Kumblay etc).
> 
> *Good thing was that the match referee has turned down the New Zealand request.*


Not sure about New Zealand but Australians and to a lesser extent English too seem to have some problem with good skills of Asian players especially bowlers....but to hell with them after all we are the ones who drive this sport


----------



## Jihad

STREAMING SPORTZZ: Today Streams::::>

For the people like me who cannot watch this on TV.

I'll try and see if there are any better quality streams.


----------



## Jihad

Pakistan vs Ireland Live

Password = 2500

Watch it in fullscreen, great quality, Shahzaib is batting well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Introvert

Jihad said:


> Pakistan vs Ireland Live
> 
> Password = 2500
> 
> Watch it in fullscreen, great quality, Shahzaib is batting well.



Thanks


----------



## Jihad

ANOTHER HUGE SIX FROM SHAHZAIB!! I'M LOVING IT!!


----------



## Hasnain2009

Shahzaib out, but he's hard hitter!


----------



## ajpirzada

im expectin a lot from afridi today...
hope he doesnt disappoint


----------



## Jihad

Afridi got out!! 
That really s*cks, he was getting more and more into the game, he was going for another big hit.
Nonetheless, he batted well!


----------



## ajpirzada

afridi gone....
well he played gud. 24 of 13 balls.


----------



## Al-zakir

That OK. Not to worry yet. We have the wickets and overs so win expected.


----------



## ajpirzada

79 in 10 overs.
gud gud


----------



## Al-zakir

Jihad said:


> Afridi got out!!
> That really s*cks, he was getting more and more into the game, he was going for another big hit.
> Nonetheless, he batted well!



He will bold them out.......


----------



## Jihad

Kamran Akmal is doing great!
Now with Younis in aswell, we're gonna see some sensible batting.
GO PAKISTAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ajpirzada

Al-zakir said:


> He will bold them out.......



may be he has gone to get some rest

isnt this the best we have batted so far??


----------



## Jihad

ajpirzada said:


> may be he has gone to get some rest
> 
> isnt this the best we have batted so far??



Yeah, seems like, they're batting very solid, however, Younis gone out now, very unlucky.
I hope we can reach the 170 mark, should be possible.


----------



## Al-zakir

ajpirzada said:


> may be he has gone to get some rest
> 
> isnt this the best we have batted so far??



Problay the reason he was moved up to bat this time. It should be a easy win. Irish won't make it. Pak team looking good.


----------



## Introvert

Jihad said:


> Pakistan vs Ireland Live
> 
> Password = 2500
> 
> Watch it in fullscreen, great quality, Shahzaib is batting well.



It stopped working


----------



## ajpirzada

y didnt they send razzaq... 
man we must make atleast 170. we have still got hitters and enough overs to go


----------



## Al-zakir

Man Irish becoming a good team already. They will be very good team by next WC.......


----------



## ajpirzada

Baazi said:


> It stopped working



Watch Cricket Live Streaming, T20 World Cup Live Streaming

CricPk.Com - Live Cricket Streaming, Highlights, Score Card, Schedule

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

I don't see Boundaries........


----------



## ajpirzada

Al-zakir said:


> I don't see Boundaries........



u got it 
make a wish again, plz


----------



## Jihad

It's time for the big shots, we have enough big hitters waiting, seriously, we can manage 170+ but we'll need more boundaries.


----------



## ajpirzada

Jihad said:


> It's time for the big shots, we have enough big hitters waiting, seriously, we can manage 170+ but we'll need more boundaries.



agreed...
rit now it looks more lik a one day. and akmal gone


----------



## ajpirzada

this doesnt look gud.
with this run rate we will hardly reach 160
its all upto razzaq and malik now


----------



## Jihad

Argg..last over, Ireland bowling well.
We need to get 160 atleast.
Last over, BRING ON THE SIXES, C'MON!


----------



## ajpirzada

finally a six


----------



## Jihad

Yeah, excellent hit by Razzaq, Pakistan got 159.
I think that's a little too much for Ireland, especially considering our bowling, Umar Gul and Afridi are monsters.
Anyways, be back in a bit.


----------



## ajpirzada

well 160 is the target.
not bad. thanks to razzaq for this last over


----------



## ajpirzada

one thing i liked was that everyone did their bit except younis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jako

Good batting display by pak....ireland has nothing to lose now,they are gonna play for pride....they did well to reach the super eight


----------



## Jihad

ajpirzada said:


> one thing i liked was that everyone did their bit except younis



Younis was quite unlucky, but still, I have faith in him, we had a dissapointing start in the tournament, but so far so good, our team is getting its acts together.
It's not over yet though, you might never know, Ireland will give its best to reach 160.


----------



## Al-zakir

Not a bad score. Hell I think we will win..........


----------



## ajpirzada

Al-zakir said:


> Not a bad score. Hell I think we will win..........



inshAllah sir...
im keepin my hope high but fingures crossed as well


----------



## ajpirzada

Jihad said:


> Younis was quite unlucky, but still, I have faith in him, we had a dissapointing start in the tournament, but so far so good, our team is getting its acts together.
> *It's not over yet though, you might never know,* Ireland will give its best to reach 160.



that is very true. espacially incase of pakistan.


----------



## ajpirzada

thats wat we needed... another one in next two overs will do the damage 
gud job aamer


----------



## Patriot

One gone


----------



## ajpirzada

another gone.. 
i hope spinners will set the stage for umer gul


----------



## Al-zakir

Irish will be choke today by my bro afridi..........


----------



## ajpirzada

we were 79 by the end of 10th over.
they made 66.
they are stayin close. wicket needed


----------



## Al-zakir

Another wicket need to break their moral. Come onnnnnnn


----------



## ajpirzada

they shouldnt cross the 100 mark before 16th over

we got the main guy.


----------



## Al-zakir

There. victory is near.....


----------



## Imran Khan

we will win inshallah today

ir 87-3
13.3 overs


----------



## Neo

Jite ga bhai jite ga
Hamara Pakistan jite ga!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada

i doubt if they can cross 130 mark now.
67 required of 27 balls


----------



## Neo

Current Run Rate: 6.00
Req. Run Rate: 14.67

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

another gone... ajmal strikes

this other guy was out as well but razzaq missed the catch i think


----------



## Neo

Yippie...ek aur gir gayee.


----------



## Al-zakir

They are on life support. The aren't berating their own. End is near....


----------



## ajpirzada

another taken by Gul


----------



## Imran Khan

ir-99\4
16-1 overs

ab to yakeen karo yaar hum jet jay


----------



## SummerWine

Thankfully it seems much comfortable now...

still not over...59 on 20 balls

Gul is again proving his worth....that nasty biased attempt to malign him doesnt seem to be having any effect on him


----------



## Imran Khan

ooooooo aik or gya 5 out


----------



## ajpirzada

now im thinkin of max 120 for ireland.
will improve our run rate by a lot. i think we ll be at the top in our group


----------



## ajpirzada

SummerWine said:


> Thankfully it seems much comfortable now...
> 
> still not over...59 on 20 balls
> 
> Gul is again proving his worth....that nasty biased attempt to malign him doesnt seem to be having any effect on him



sir this time credit goes to ajmal. he took two important wickets and at the rit time


----------



## SummerWine

Very difficult for Irish now....gota give them credit for coming this far..they are good team for this format, especialy their opening bowler who gave only 11 runs or so in his four overs.....

Good work Pakistan


----------



## SummerWine

ajpirzada said:


> sir this time credit goes to ajmal. he took two important wickets and at the rit time



He just took fourth wicket....amazing


----------



## Imran Khan

lo gee 6 out hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry


----------



## ajpirzada

well credit definately goes to ajmal..
two more wickets


----------



## ajpirzada

Ireland 110/7 (17.6/20 ov)


----------



## Neo

I can smell the sweet victory already....


----------



## ajpirzada

hahaha another one taken by Gul

Ireland 110/8 (18.1/20 ov)


----------



## Imran Khan

7 out so bye bye irland now


----------



## Neo

Its raining wickets...Haleluja!


----------



## Al-zakir

Sweet revenge..........


----------



## Neo

We'll win by 35-40 runs...


----------



## ajpirzada

i guess this match will be finished in this over

Ireland 111/9 (18.3/20 ov)


----------



## Imran Khan

9 out last man come now


----------



## Neo

One more wicket for Ajmal please...


----------



## Al-zakir

Mubarak my brothers....Great win...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

so we play semi final hehehehe now wait and see


----------



## ajpirzada

Neo said:


> One more wicket for Ajmal please...



sir that can only happen in the semi final now. he has done all his overs


----------



## Neo

ajpirzada said:


> sir that can only happen in the semi final now. he has done all his overs



Ohh...I miscalculated...


----------



## Neo

Required Run Rate...61.50...


----------



## Neo

Mubarak ho...we did it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

Welcome to Semi Final

great match. ajmal didnt let us struggle. gud thing is that we won with a big margin (39 runs). meanin we ll be seein either england or windies in the semi fianl.

@Al-Zakir
Sir thanks for supporting us throughout

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jako

Congrats....hope you continue the same form

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

ajpirzada said:


> @Al-Zakir
> Sir thanks for supporting us throughout



My extreme pleasure sir. Mubarak ho......Looking forward to semi and than final Insh'Allah.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Introvert

England vs West Indies

Any guesses?


----------



## ajpirzada

Baazi said:


> England vs West Indies
> 
> Any guesses?



if england gets early wickets then they can win. otherwise windies are strong enough to defeat england
but wateva the result may be, ill be supportin England.


----------



## ajpirzada

*Gul matter behind us - Vettori*

George Binoy 

June 15, 2009

Text size: A | A 
Reverse role: Umar Gul &#169; AFP



Related Links 
Player/Officials: Ijaz Butt | Intikhab Alam | Geoff Lawson | Ranjan Madugalle | Umar Gul | Daniel Vettori 
Matches: New Zealand v Pakistan at The Oval 
Series/Tournaments: ICC World Twenty20 
Teams: Pakistan 

Daniel Vettori, the New Zealand captain, has said he "raised a couple of concerns" with the on-field umpires and the match referee regarding Umar Gul's bowling during the Super Eights game against Pakistan but had put the matter behind him after the officials had "no issues at all with the state of the ball". 

Gul wrecked New Zealand's innings at The Oval, taking 5 for 6, the first five-wicket haul in Twenty20 internationals, and dismissed them for 99. At the press conference after the game, Vettori expressed his surprise over the amount of reverse swing Gul was getting as early as the 12th over. He informally sought out Ranjan Madugalle, the match referee, to ask whether he was satisfied over Gul swinging the ball legitimately. 

"The amount of reverse swing that we saw was new to us and therefore we raised a couple of concerns with the on-field umpires and the match referee," Vettori said. "They relayed back to us that they had no issues at all with the state of the ball. We accepted that and now we move on to our important game against Sri Lanka." Vettori also said he had no discussions with Pakistan captain Younis Khan after the game regarding the matter. 

The Pakistan board and team management had expressed their disappointment that questions were being about Gul's reverse swing. Coach Intikhab Alam said it was down to Gul's talent. "It is disappointing to hear these things," Alam told AFP. "Umar is a fantastic bowler. Not everyone can bowl a reverse ball. You've got to have a special ability to do that. He's quick and his action makes a lot of difference." 

There was also strong criticism from Ijaz Butt, the PCB chairman, over Vettori's comments. "I didn't expect it from a cricketer like Vettori," he told Cricinfo. "I have a lot of respect for him, but he made a statement which is uncalled for. [Gul] would never do a thing like this." 

Geoff Lawson, the former Pakistan coach, was commentating on Saturday's match at The Oval and noted that several New Zealand pacemen achieved subtle reverse swing towards the end of their innings. 

"My first reaction after reading [Vettori's] comments was of being pretty disappointed," Lawson told Cricinfo. "It sounded as if an issue was being made just because the New Zealand batsmen couldn't play him. There was no great mystery to what he was doing. He was bowling it nice and full and getting it to go just enough, not metres. 

"I was commentating the game, and we were noting on air that some of the New Zealand bowlers were getting it to go a little bit reverse when they were bowling full towards the end of their innings. Gul was the best bowler at the last World Twenty20 and it's pretty disappointing for New Zealand to have made an unofficial approach. It seems Pakistan carry the cross for these kinds of things." 

(With Alex Brown and Nagraj Gollapudi) 
Gul matter behind us - Vettori | Cricket News | ICC World Twenty20 2009 | Cricinfo.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jako

Windies all the way,if gayle strikes nothing can stop windies.....


----------



## ajpirzada

^^^ quite true

Group F

Teams N/R 
Pakistan +1.185 
Sri Lanka +0.700 
New Zealand +0.943 
Ireland -2.183


----------



## SummerWine

COngrats Pak and its supporters.....

what a turn around...from being knocked out from preliminary stages to now possibly at the top of its group....depends on tomorrow's game b/w NZ and SL....

Way to go Pak


----------



## Jako

Big blow for windies,edwards out due to injury


----------



## Jako

Luke wright gone.....8/3 after 1.3


----------



## salman nedian

ajpirzada said:


> @Al-Zakir
> Sir thanks for supporting us throughout



And due to the support of our BD people we can say that Pakistan team = 11 + 340 million people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jako

Kp gone....but still england is in a better condition


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

Is the Gull bowl tempering case over i mean ofiicially from the ICC. 

Its tragic to hear such a thing and from a good cricketer like Vettori. But i thing the racist always cry when they lose or fail to perform against any subcontinental team. 
Not only Gul but other players also became victim to such childish and immatture alligation i mean Players Like Murlithran, Harbajan, Akhtar, Waqqar,Shabbir Ahmed,Saed Ajmal and Omer Gul and the great Inzi(Oval test match). 
When the hell these racist will stop crying and accept that our players play better cricket.
A huge Dissiapointment by the Kewi skipper For Pakistan Fans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

salman nedian said:


> And due to the support of our BD people we can say that Pakistan team = 11 + 340 million people.



YES with Big Y 


There will be 100 &#37; support for Pak team so make us all proud team pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

eng made 161......
lol that is really gud. i was never expactin that much score. hope they get few early wickets


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

WesIndies are in the Semi finalz after a dramatic match against englund


----------



## notting hill

ok.. now since the match has got over .. can we have your views "Always neutral" .. on England's loss ..????!!!!!! .. and yeaa Pakistan is in the semis... so whats the english tke on it mate ??


----------



## ajpirzada

this is not fair....
this rain screwed everything. windies were told to make 80 runs in 9 over and they had all their wickets with them. in other words u can say windies made 80 runs in 11 overs at the loss of no wickets!!!!!!!!!!
they should have reduced the total number of wickets as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

H2O3C4Nitrogen said:


> WesIndies are in the finalz after a dramatic match against englund



semi final mate not final... 
most probably they ll be playin against us on friday at Oval, London.


----------



## Al-zakir

Always Neutral said:


> First make sure the Irish donot kick your precious behind back to Pakistan. Till then chill.




What's up mate? Look like you got kicked out from the game yet we still in.....


----------



## nabeel190

sry guys india lost t20 and didn't even reach semis....


----------



## MZUBAIR

Rajkumar said:


> *T20 debacle: What cost India the game*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Delhi: A three-run loss at Lord's to England on Sunday sealed India's fate in the World T20 championship and made sure that there will be a new T20 world champion come June 21.
> 
> A day after the shocking defeat, CNN-IBN's Nishant Arora dissects the mistakes that cost India the game:
> 
> Dhoni's first blunder as skipper was to yet again not complete the quota of overs for his best new ball bowlers. RP Singh delivered a wicket and went for only 13 in his three overs, yet he didn't get a fourth over to bowl.
> 
> Despite going for 26 in his three overs, Zaheer Khan's experience was too invaluable to ignore. Why did the skipper not turn to him instead of handing over the ball to Ishant Sharma, who has generously given runs throughout the tournament? Ishant went for 36 in his full quota of four overs.
> 
> India's third mistake in the field was allowing two wide balls by Harbhajan Singh to sail to the boundary, not once but twice. As the senior spin bowler, it was a cardinal sin by Harbhajan to bowl two such shocking deliveries - first in the 18th over and then in the final over. Those 10 runs cost India dearly.
> 
> *
> 
> Dhoni apologises to fans on India's loss
> *
> 
> Dhoni effigy burnt in hometown
> *
> 
> * Tell us: Should Dhoni quit as captain? *
> 
> The decision to bat Suresh Raina at number three in the batting line-up despite his obvious weakness against the short ball was also hard to understand. With the asking rate (required run rate) not too stiff, could the skipper have given himself the role of seeing the initial England burn out and kept Raina in the dugout for an assault on the spinners?
> 
> Then came the game breaker &#8211; Ravindar Jadeja sent in to bat ahead of Yuvraj Singh at number four. Jadeja was simply unable to find the boundaries. He consumed six of the 20 overs on offer, making just 25 with one four leaving Yuvraj, Dhoni and Yusuf Pathan too much to do in the end.
> 
> T20 debacle: What cost India the game



Come on man, its just a game.
*T20 is not a real cricket, its called gutga cricket. Captains cant make strong strategies or plans against any team.*

Look Australia also lost, even they were not in super 8 but there media and people are not behaving like that as people/media of Pakistan, India, BD.

Man they are not reborts, Tell u few things which I feel abt the loss of Indian team from T20.

1) There were lack of understanding between captain and players, especially Dhoni and Sehwag issue.

2) Dhoni did mistake to chose bowl first after winning toss.
3) Keeping Irfan out was also mistake, he is a valuable player. Only he needed to come in form, as Last day out of form Shahid Afridi came in action just b4 semi finals. 
4) One more thing, I heard Mr Mushtaq Ahmad (Pakistan Ex leg spinner) was helping English men how to tackle Asian spinners in NETS in the tournament.

Any ways the match against England was very close, atleast they fought.......come on there shld be some respect for those players, they won the title in 2007 for u. 

Winning and lossing is the part of the game, only team shld learn to fight till last bowl and I say they showed fighting till the last bowl. They didnt give up the game yill last over.

Remember they needed 18 runs last over and they lost for only 3 runs, so their is a fighting sprit which proves that they are also champs like other teams.


----------



## MZUBAIR

notting hill said:


> ok.. now since the match has got over .. can we have your views "*Always neutral*" .. on England's loss ..????!!!!!! .. and yeaa Pakistan is in the semis... so whats the english tke on it mate ??



Last time when England defeated India, He was on party with his friend (Pakistani).
Where could he be today?


----------



## fatman17

ajpirzada said:


> Welcome to Semi Final
> 
> great match. ajmal didnt let us struggle. gud thing is that we won with a big margin (39 runs). *meanin we ll be seein either england or windies in the semi fianl.*
> @Al-Zakir
> Sir thanks for supporting us throughout



wrong friend!

SA v. PAK (subject to today's match - if NZ wins it will create 3-way tie and then decided on net-run-rate, so hold on to those jets!)
SL v. WI (as above)

no1 of one group plays no2 of other group!


----------



## MZUBAIR

fatman17 said:


> wrong friend!
> 
> SA v. PAK (subject to today's match - if NZ wins it will create 3-way tie and then decided on net-run-rate, so hold on to those jets!)
> SL v. WI (as above)
> 
> no1 of one group plays no2 of other group!



No Sir,
Folowing are the current states.

Std-----Teams --------Pts---- Net RR 
1 B1 - Pakistan-------- 4------+1.185 
2 C2 - Sri Lanka--------4------+0.70 
3 D1 - New Zealand----2-------+0.943 
4 A2 - Ireland----------0------- *-2.183 *

*If Sri Lanka wins* today, *Pakistan will play against West indies *and *Srilanka *_(Srilanka will get 6 points after winning and stand at top in group)_ *against South Africa.*

*If Newzealand wins* today then *Pakistan will play against South Africa* _(Pakistan runrate is already very strong that makes them to qualify for semi's)_ and* Newzealand *(_Newzealand runrate is batter then Srilankan runrate. Srilankan run rate will drop more if they lose today_) *against West indies*.


----------



## fatman17

MZUBAIR said:


> No Sir,
> Folowing are the current states.
> 
> Std-----Teams --------Pts---- Net RR
> 1 B1 - Pakistan-------- 4------+1.185
> 2 C2 - Sri Lanka--------4------+0.70
> 3 D1 - New Zealand----2-------+0.943
> 4 A2 - Ireland----------0------- *-2.183 *
> 
> *If Sri Lanka wins* today, *Pakistan will play against West indies *and *Srilanka *_(Srilanka will get 6 points after winning and stand at top in group)_ *against South Africa.*
> 
> *If Newzealand wins* today then *Pakistan will play against South Africa* _(Pakistan runrate is already very strong that makes them to qualify for semi's)_ and* Newzealand *(_Newzealand runrate is batter then Srilankan runrate. Srilankan run rate will drop more if they lose today_) *against West indies*.



whatever the permutations

no1 of one group plays no2 of other group - so lets wait till tonite!


----------



## BaburCM

Good news! Bratties are out! WI deserved to get through. 

Whoever Pakistan faces, one thing is certain, our team has grown throughout the tournament and they deserve the credit. Despite all the harsh words and criticism the team managed to peak at pivotal junctures. Let's not forget that Pakistan has been alienated for the past few years by the whole cricket community. Pakistan has hardly played any test or ODI series. Against all odds, they have managed to reach the semis in this WC which is a huge achievement. Let's stand behind our team and support them through thick and thin. Again, they fully deserve it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR

Today,2 games.

*New Zealand vs Sri Lanka *(Big game like quater-final)

South Africa vs India
Doesn't matter for SA, if they win or lose, but ofcourse if Dhoni n company wins that will help them to prevent for such harsh criticism.


----------



## SummerWine

BaburCM said:


> Good news! Bratties are out! WI deserved to get through.
> 
> Whoever Pakistan faces, one thing is certain, our team has grown throughout the tournament and they deserve the credit. Despite all the harsh words and criticism the team managed to peak at pivotal junctures. Let's not forget that Pakistan has been alienated for the past few years by the whole cricket community. Pakistan has hardly played any test or ODI series. Regardless, in this WC they have managed to reach the semis which is a huge achievement. Let's stand behind our team and support them through thick and thin. Again, they fully deserve it.



LOL....brits ve gone 'OOME'...eventhough they were hardone by the rain and D/L (invented by goras)...i would still think that overall it was Windies who should have advanced. England team was fragile. Everytime Pietersen departs they look nervous in batting. Most of work is ususally, nowdays, done by Bopara, Shah, Adeel, and maybe sidebottom.

I wonder where Always Neutral has vansihed...i guess he would be reading these comments. If he praises the opposition and gives where the credit is due, he might feel better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR

fatman17 said:


> whatever the permutations
> 
> no1 of one group plays no2 of other group - so lets wait till tonite!



In this case

*If Sri Lanka wins* today, *Pakistan will play against South Africa* and *Srilanka* (Srilanka will get 6 points after winning and stand at top in group)* against West indies.*

*If Newzealand wins* today then *Pakistan will play against West indies* (Pakistan runrate is already very strong that makes them to qualify for semi's) and *Newzealand* (Newzealand runrate is batter then Srilankan runrate. Srilankan run rate will drop more if they lose today) *against South Africa*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR

So far, Sri Lanka and South Africa are unbeaten in this tournament.


----------



## salman nedian

We should not be afraid of SA. It would be better if we go hard at South Africans. Afridi should open against them along with Shahzaib and Malik can be replaced by Ahmed Shehzad.


----------



## MZUBAIR

salman nedian said:


> We should not be afraid of SA. It would be better if we go hard at South Africans. Afridi should open against them along with Shahzaib and Malik can be replaced by Ahmed Shehzad.



Not a bad idea.
Only one thing fears me the foolish descions of Younis Khan.


----------



## MZUBAIR

LONDON: The Super Eight round of ICC Twenty20 World Cup is going to be completed with two matches being played today.

The Geo Super will live telecast both the matches from the ground.

New Zealand will play todays first match against Sri Lanka at 1830 PST. This match is do-or-die for the Kiwis, as if they were routed by the Sri Lankans, they will be shown out of the tournament.

Similarly, if Sri Lanka is defeated, New Zealand may go to the Semi-final.

South Africa will play todays second match at 2230 PST against India. The defence champions India are out of the tournament, therefore, the match is not important.

Both the matches will be played in Trent Bridge Nottingham.


----------



## Skywalker

Here is the scenario:

E1 = SA
E2 = WI

F1 = To be decided
F2 = To be decided


E1 v F2
E2 v F1

If SL losses they will become F2 and will play against SA(E1), if they win then they play against WI(E2).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skywalker

One more thing if SL loose then they will be replaced by NZ due to better run rate as F2.


----------



## salman nedian

We have played more than 40 dot balls yesterday and we need to avoid this. Imagine if had we converted 25 singles out of those 42 balls we could have reached 185. Now almost every team is capable to bowl Yorkers in the slog overs so what we need to do is to take on the opposition early and don&#8217;t loose momentum till 12-13th over so that in the end we could get a total of around 170-180.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jako

Indian coach gary kirsten said,ipl was the cause of the team's bad performance in the wc,important players got injured,and the team was very tired........another thing to note is that,indian captain mahendra singh dhoni,played all the matches for his team,the chennai super kings,despite a continuous back strain during the ipl.,......wonder,what lalit modi wd say,as the media is already questioning the tight schedule of the tournament,and its occurence just before the wc........


----------



## Jako

Mahendra singh dhoni's captaincy questioned after two years of sweet talking by the media........some of dhoni's decsions in the match versus england raised lot of eyebrows(precisely 2 billion!!!).....1-dropping the inform irfan pathan,who was in great form with the bat too....2-sending ravindra jadeja up the order,in his very first match of the wc....3-sending the inform yuvraj singh lower down the order.....4-continuously bowling ishant sharma,while rp singh who produced a great first spell,still had one over left at the end of 20 overs......5-india required 9 runs in the last two balls,in the penultimate delivery dhoni refused to take a couple,which wd have enhanced chances of leveling the scores,with the given form of pathan........he batted himself with 8 reqd of 1 ball!!! If couple was taken 7 was reqd to win,and a six wd have drawn the match.......just terrible


----------



## notting hill

Al-zakir said:


> What's up mate? Look like you got kicked out from the game yet we still in.....



i think although he ws at oval his blackberry wasn't working this time around ...  ... cmon buddy some reaction atleast .. its been more than a day since ppl at PDF heard from you . ... congratulations to pakistan .. today's match should be a good one.. india is STILL a defending champion and south africa is in form .. some thought ppl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jako

We ain't defending champs anymore.....we are out!!! The match wd be good,but without any motivation,i dont know how the performance of the indian team wd be.....


----------



## notting hill

allrite allrite .. not the defending champions but india is STILL the champion before the next king crowning on 21st june ... the team needs support at this juncture .. i read everyone hailed them as the favourites and the best team in the world. now lend them a shoulder of support .. they need it.. its jst a hiccup i guess.. they have hardly lost a series before this. LET THE FAREWELL OF THE KING BE A HAPPY ONE.


----------



## Skywalker

Its the media which creates hype unnecessarily and that is what exactly happened with the Indian team. They put so much pressure on them and they succumbed the pressure.

I still belive Indian team is one of the best team and they can always come back. As for Mr. Kisrten he needed the scape goat and he made the IPL as scape goat. Now he is telling otherwise. What a joke.

Players are not robots, winning and loosing are part of a game. Others are also here to win. My two cents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notting hill

just one more harmless thought .... no one looses or make tactical blunders thinking that they want to loose.. everyone gives their best ..somtimes it just doesn't click as a team. so i am sure INDIA would be at their best today and PAKISTAN would other teams a run for their money in the rest of the tournament..


----------



## Jako

Very true skywalker,when he hit his 1st century against sl dhoni was being compared with sachin and sourav.....irfan pathan was a few years back compared with the great wasim akram......now look at them!!! Media and money cost them their form......,skills are still there,hope they learn a lesson from thease and improve furthur


----------



## duhastmish

they need a month off from cricket. and ishant need to be told he is still - very much a club level bowler- just because he can be a world class bowler doesnt mean he is already there.

And need to let loose parveen kumar , he can be the best indian bowler with a little freedom and let him roam free. 

----------------
sehwag is must for openning.
rohit is no where close to sachin , so stop comparing him.
dhoni is not god who will have luck always on his side.
bhajji is not better than ojha.


----------



## notting hill

Jako said:


> Very true skywalker,when he hit his 1st century against sl dhoni was being compared with sachin and sourav.....irfan pathan was a few years back compared with the great wasim akram......now look at them!!! Media and money cost them their form......,skills are still there,hope they learn a lesson from thease and improve furthur[/QU
> 
> 
> dat is so true jacus . camparisions are always wrong 'coz two people are two different personalities with different work ethic . having said that media,fame and money were always there .. inspite of that these people have performed really well under dhoni culminating in a very succesful series against newzealand .. some of his achievements since 2007 are listed below . Its a team game but his agressive antics and strategy on and off the field has been liked by one and all .remember man with the midas touch... its funny 'coz you just have to look at some articles on the indian captain dhoni and all the information just comes out. i think he wasn't his best and he became defensive .. i am sure they will earn .
> 
> 
> Team India went on to win the inaugural T20 cricket World Cup 2007
> First ever trilateral ODI series win in Australia versus Australia and Sri Lanka CB Series of 2007-08.
> First ever bilateral ODI series win in Sri Lanka (IDEA CUP) in August 2008.
> He captained Team India to win the Border-Gavaskar Trophy 2008 at home versus Australia. India went on to win the coveted 4 match Test series (2-0).
> Also Team India to win the RBS Cup 2008 at home versus England. India went on to win the coveted 2 match Test series (1-0) and the 7 match ODI series (5-0) with the rest of the remaining two ODIs being abandoned.
> Under his captaincy, India beat Sri Lanka for the second time to clinch the IDBI Fortis Wealthsurance Cup ODI series 2009 (4-1) and the only Twenty20 International, the first Twenty20 International match held in Sri Lanka. This is the second straight series win for Team India in Sri Lanka.
> On the Indian tour of New Zealand in 2009, under his captaincy Team India created history by clinching their first ever ODI series win in New Zealand, the National Bank Series 2009. Team India have comfortably won the 5 match ODI series (3-1) with an ODI being abandoned due to rain. However Team India had lost the two Twenty20 International matches to the hosts.
> Also the Team won the 3 Test National Bank Series 2009 series (1-0) with the two Test matches drawn. The victory in the Test series was India's first in New Zealand since 1967-68. In this series, Dhoni had led the team in the first and the last matches, and because of his injury, the second Test was captained by his deputy Virender Sehwag.
> M.S. Dhoni is the first Indian Captain to achieve nine consecutive ODI wins (between 14/11/2008 and 05/02/2009). Earlier the record of having eight consecutive ODI wins were owned by Sunil Gavaskar (5)- Kapil Dev (3), Sourav Ganguly and Rahul Dravid.
> Previous captains Anil Kumble and Sourav Ganguly have said that under Dhoni India will reach greater heights and even all time great Richard Hadlee said that "Under Dhoni, India will become the world no.1 team" and he also said that by this 2-0 win that the Australian dominance in the cricket world had finally come to an end.[52][53]
> As a farewell gift to former Indian captain, Saurav Ganguly who was set to retire after the Nagpur test against Australia, Dhoni asked Saurav Ganguly to lead the team for one last time towards the end of the Australian innings in the last test at Nagpur.[54]
> Dhoni has already been compared to Australia's Steve Waugh for his captaincy skills. In the battle of nerves, the mental toughness accompanied with the cool temperament exhibited by Dhoni just resembles the times of Steve Waughs leadership.[55]
> During the ODI Series 2009 in Sri Lanka, Dhoni had equalled the record of Zimbabwe's Andy Flower who has also played 46 ODIs in both roles of Wicket Keeper/Captain.
> Out of the 7 Test matches played under Dhoni's captaincy, the Team India has won 5 of them and 2 drawn, thus making him a winning percentage of 71.42%. This has created a record which states that: Out of 289 players, who have captained their respective sides in Test cricket, only nine have remained unbeaten after leading their sides in five or more matches, of which Dhoni is the only one current players in this elite list.


----------



## Jako

India missed sehwag as an opener.....also we missed a rohit sharma,who sd have batted at the position where jadeja did......we got all messed up.....rp singh was not given his full quota of overs and many more......i agree with 'you hate me'(du hast micsh),india needs a one month break to regain form....


----------



## All-Green

i think comparisons are always dangerous...Irfan and Dhoni are fine just as they are...no two players can be exactly alike.
We in sub continent put too much pressure on ourselves and on our players as well...

India had a bad day so what?
Does it mean they are a bad team?
If one team needs to win all in order to be good then we would never have good tournaments and just a few good teams.
Right now there is a change in cricket as most of the countries have retired and are retiring some of the most brilliant players in the history of cricket.
This has made the competition even closer!

I know that the likelihood of Pakistan producing even one bowler of Waqar/Wasim class is very remote and a pair is nearly impossible...I think personally that the most exciting phase of cricket and its most gifted generation was the one playing from 80s to early 2000s but still we are bound to find new stars and see some exciting personal battles as well!

Coming back to 20/20 i was quite shocked to learn of what new zealand had to say after losing to Pakistan...not a very good behavior by them.
When the likes of England, South Africa etc. reverse swing it is all about their acquired skills and hard work whereas the true masters and originators of this art are still cheaters to the biased...sad thing to see.
Seeing how the ball is bruised and battered in 20/20 it is quite an expected result if the bowler is talented in the art and has the right action...so many cameras and no proof yet the audacity to start the blame game is pathetic.

It seems England is home to controversy and rains  ...both bad for a cricket tournament.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lockheed F-16

Jako said:


> India missed sehwag as an opener.....also we missed a rohit sharma,who sd have batted at the position where jadeja did......we got all messed up.....rp singh was not given his full quota of overs and many more......i agree with 'you hate me'(du hast micsh),india needs a one month break to regain form....



It is "du hasst mich"


----------



## Jako

Lockheed F-16 said:


> It is "du hasst mich"



that means 'you hate me' right?? The song by ramstein,a german band,uses 'you hate me',in the english version and 'du hast mich' in german!!!....thats my source!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Who even cares about India exiting the WC. Big deal. Get over it. Australia which are a much better team are out of the WC. May the best team win in the end. Simple as that. Finding lame excuses for not performing isn't going to change anything.


----------



## Neo

Jayasuriya out!


----------



## Hasnain2009

BaburCM is back!


----------



## BaburCM

Hasnain2009 said:


> BaburCM is back!



Back to business!  Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## Hasnain2009

Any time dude!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

Sami is the fastest bowler!
Fastest ball bowled by Shoaib Akhtar was @ 160kph!
And Sami bowled 164kph


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR

Wt a catch by Afridi.

Gull reverse swing looks like Waseem Akram's reverse swing yorkers...............


----------



## MZUBAIR

Hasnain2009 said:


> Sami is the fastest bowler!
> Fastest ball bowled by Shoaib Akhtar was @ 160kph!
> And Sami bowled 164kph
> 
> cLMnVuRsg80[/media] - Muhammad Sami. 101.9 mph Delivery



Wahoo nice pace, but why he is thrown out......
I think He was not performing well in International games


----------



## MZUBAIR

Srilanka recovering 

Srilanka 131/3 (16.5/20 ov)


----------



## MZUBAIR

150 + would not be easy target for Newzeland


----------



## MZUBAIR

Current partnership 48 runs, 5.5 overs, RR: 8.22 (*Jayawardene 36, Sangakkara 11*)


----------



## MZUBAIR

Sangakkara gone

KC Sangakkara c Styris b Vettori 35 (35b 3x4 0x6) SR: 100.00

Sangakkara played well


----------



## MZUBAIR

Sri Lanka 139/4 (18/20 ov)

They can still make 160............21 runs on 12 balls


----------



## MZUBAIR

Sri Lanka 158/5 (20.0/20 ov)

Tough target for Newzealand


----------



## fatman17

so SA v. PAK (good luck here)
SL v. WI


----------



## Jako

Tough ask for pak in the semis......lets see if we can lower your pain tonight!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

my heart says PAK will win, but logic dictates other-wise!
SA will probably rest their key players for India to-nite!


----------



## Jako

Jacques kallis wd be rested....do not know bout the rest.....dont worry buddy,you will make it to the finals.....again make it a final comprising of only sub-continental teams.......it also wont be bad if nz makes it there,in that case Gul will surely give them a perfect treatment!!! REVENGE TIME

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SummerWine

So what if Indian pounds SA today, would we have a chance plaiyng against Windies. 

I say bring it on if its SA. We will have to match them in fielding which is not our strongest point. With good support who knows!


----------



## Al-zakir

congratulation to Lankan for decisive win. Good cricket.....


----------



## Jako

Jako said:


> Jacques kallis wd be rested....do not know bout the rest.....dont worry buddy,you will make it to the finals.....again make it a final comprising of only sub-continental teams.......it also wont be bad if nz makes it there,in that case Gul will surely give them a perfect treatment!!! REVENGE TIME



ah ,my bad......i forgot that nz are already out,and you kicked them out......i guess gul has to wait for his turn....


----------



## waqasjj

Now India is Out of T20 World Cup


----------



## ajpirzada

y r u worried guys. all i know is that SA vs Pak will be really gud semi final. we have got everything to win this match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peace_maker

I think again one of the Asian team will win the cup.Either Pak or Srilanka.


----------



## Jako

Gamphir starts great....after india restrict sa to 130


----------



## SummerWine

Should be an easy victory for India, they are off to a good start and could go home with some joy

76 to win from 66 balls 8 wickets remain


----------



## BaburCM

They are struggling. 56/3 This is going to be tight. I think SA is going to win.


----------



## SummerWine

BaburCM said:


> They are struggling. 56/3 This is going to be tight. I think SA is going to win.



Dhoni hasnt done anything in the tournament so far as far as his batting is concerned. He has a chance today.


----------



## BaburCM

SummerWine said:


> Dhoni hasnt done anything in the tournament so far as far as his batting is concerned. He has a chance today.



SA is playing 50&#37; and have effectively strangled India. 66/4 SA is toying around with India. Dhoni is on his way back to the pavilion.


----------



## SummerWine

LOL....Dhoni just got runout on a wide ball....youvraj didnt answer dhoni's call....dhoni looks furious as he walks back. Could get nasty later in the dressing room...


----------



## SummerWine

BaburCM said:


> SA is playing 50% and have effectively strangled India. 66/4 SA is toying around with India. Dhoni is on his way back to the pavilion.



Yes...and i guess if Pak wants to have any chance against them, they must field flawless....and no wides and no balls...SA is kallis less today.

By the way another gone.....who is choking today


----------



## BaburCM

69/5 India is heading towards an expected defeat.

I think that Pakistan can definitely win against this South African team. In fact, we're the only team apart from SL that is able to pose a serious challenge to South African dominance. We have the bowling depth that has found the form in the right time. Also, our batsmen are much more comfortable facing spin.


----------



## SummerWine

I guess now only youvraj can do it for them. he can cool his captain by winning this one for india.

30 on 18 balls....still doable


----------



## BaburCM

100/6 Another one gone. 25 from 10

Yuvraj gone. 106/7

110/8 21 from 7 balls

India's third straight defeat in super 8.


----------



## SummerWine

yuvi gone too...dhoni had to walk to dressing room twice...he was runing fo rbhaji ....yuvraj and dhoni looked furiously at eachother....i hope they dont figh later as yuvraj is hot headed


----------



## Jako

Its official.....india is the worst defending champ in the history of cricket......the indian batting was quite ugly today except some tit-bit from the openers and yuvi....


----------



## Jihad

Pakistan vs SA.
Oh man, like mr. fatman said, my heart also says Pakistan will win...but who really knows..?
SA has a reputation of failing in the end despite performing great throughout tournaments and other competitions, but still, they look fantastic this tournament, however, they had a hard time and barely managed to win vs NZ, now we trashed NZ with ease, does that say anything? It doesn't, that's so great about T20.

I can't wait for the semi finals, this has been a very exciting tournament so far, with very surprising results.


----------



## Jihad

All-Green said:


> i think comparisons are always dangerous...Irfan and Dhoni are fine just as they are...no two players can be exactly alike.
> We in sub continent put too much pressure on ourselves and on our players as well...
> 
> India had a bad day so what?
> Does it mean they are a bad team?
> If one team needs to win all in order to be good then we would never have good tournaments and just a few good teams.
> Right now there is a change in cricket as most of the countries have retired and are retiring some of the most brilliant players in the history of cricket.
> This has made the competition even closer!
> 
> I know that the likelihood of Pakistan producing even one bowler of Waqar/Wasim class is very remote and a pair is nearly impossible...I think personally that the most exciting phase of cricket and its most gifted generation was the one playing from 80s to early 2000s but still we are bound to find new stars and see some exciting personal battles as well!
> *
> Coming back to 20/20 i was quite shocked to learn of what new zealand had to say after losing to Pakistan...not a very good behavior by them.*
> When the likes of England, South Africa etc. reverse swing it is all about their acquired skills and hard work whereas the true masters and originators of this art are still cheaters to the biased...sad thing to see.
> Seeing how the ball is bruised and battered in 20/20 it is quite an expected result if the bowler is talented in the art and has the right action...so many cameras and no proof yet the audacity to start the blame game is pathetic.
> 
> It seems England is home to controversy and rains  ...both bad for a cricket tournament.



All-Green bro, I read a funny line at dawn.com, this suits your post about the baseless allegations:

*It&#8217;s mango season in Pakistan, but over in England unfortunately, Daniel Vettori has gone bananas. *


----------



## PAFAce

Two giants out much earlier than anyone had predicted, Australia and India.
One team that had no business getting to the semi-finals, Pakistan.

Ever since Australia's decline and the dawn of Twenty20, Cricket has become much more unpredictable, and it's that much better for it. Just a few years ago, Australia in the final was almost a guarantee, the only question was who they would thrash to win. Now, any of the big six teams could win a tournament, it's all about performances on match-days. South Africa are the clear favourites at this time, very likely facing Sri Lanka in the final, but if we've learnt anything in the last few days, its that Cricket is not played on paper. Cricket is not a slave to statistics.

Pakistan. Well, it is hard for many to imagine what it feels like to be the underdogs, and push through adversity into a spot we have no business being in. A Pakistani's passion for Cricket is unmatched, because the emotional roller-coaster that the Pakistan Cricket team puts its people through is unmatched. An unattainable love. No one can look as ugly, and no one can look as beautiful. No other fan can imagine.

A country that has had little-to-no Cricket in the past year, a team that has played just a handful of Twenty20s, and an organization that can't do anything right. And yet, when we come to play, we come to play. When we come to battle, we are warriors. 

That begs the question. What happens next? Which Pakistan team will show up against South Africa? The international clowns of batting? the underachievers of the bowling community? the laughingstock of the fielding world? I hope not. I wish for the cornered tigers. I pray for the poet warriors. I want the Champions.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MZUBAIR

Jun 18, 2009
1st Semi Final Twenty20 International South Africa vs Pakistan

Jun 19, 2009
2nd Semi Final Twenty20 InternationalSri Lanka vs West Indies


----------



## MZUBAIR

Its not easy for Pak to win.......*They only won one tough game that was against New-Zealand.*

They lost against *SA, India* (warm up games), *England, Srilanka.*

So how can any one pridict that they can win against SA in semi-finals.


----------



## Al-zakir

notting hill said:


> i think although he ws at oval his blackberry wasn't working this time around ...  ... cmon buddy some reaction atleast .. its been more than a day since ppl at PDF heard from you . ... congratulations to pakistan .. today's match should be a good one.. india is STILL a defending champion and south africa is in form .. some thought ppl



I think '*Always neutral" *hiding in his basement out of shame or he doesn't have the gut to face us as his two favorite team got kicked out form competition.  Come on dude, it just a game. Face it like a man.........


----------



## waqasjj

Champian will be Pakistan or Srilanka because these two teams will play final.


----------



## waqasjj

Dear MZUBAIR.Insha Allah Pakistan will win against SA because Pakistani team has got rythem back.Pray for Pakistan


----------



## BaburCM

At this stage I'm more than satisfied with the Pakistani comeback. The warm-up games and the losses against England and SL were a blessing in disguise. It provided the wakeup jolt to the Pakistani team. The team has rectified their mistakes and proven all of the critics wrong. I'm certain that the boys are going to give their 100&#37; against SA. We will start as underdogs, but that alleviates a lot of pressure from the team. This team has provided a winning streak and their confidence level is high. They have already faced SA during a warm-up game and know what to expect. I think that we possess enough quality to beat the South Africans. Pakistan isn't a mickey mouse team. We're world champions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durran3

I actually thought Pakistan was out after they lost to England!!.. can't believe we're back in action by beating Ireland and New Zealand ... this is going to be intense!! but i have a feeling either Sri Lanka or South Africa are going to win.. Lets see! But Pakistan team has done wonders before.. this should be no exception


----------



## MZUBAIR

waqasjj said:


> Dear MZUBAIR.Insha Allah Pakistan will win against SA because Pakistani team has got rythem back.Pray for Pakistan



I wish n I pray, Pakistan perform well in coming games................but some times, I doubt Younis captaincy


----------



## salman nedian

The formula to beat the South Africans is as simple as:
Win the toss, bat first, send all of your hard hitters up the order and get the advantage of first 6 overs , continue momentum till 12-13th overs and than take 7-8 in over in the last 7-8 overs.

When it comes to bowling, simply spin and tight medium pace can do the trick.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waqasjj

Yes MZUBAIR.I agree with u


----------



## SummerWine

salman nedian said:


> The formula to beat the South Africans is as simple as:
> Win the toss, bat first, send all of your hard hitters up the order and get the advantage of first 6 overs , continue momentum till 12-13th overs and than take 7-8 in over in the last 7-8 overs.
> 
> When it comes to bowling, simply spin and tight medium pace can do the trick.



Right on the mark. But goto have a contingency plan too, SA wil come prepared. But you are right that an early onslaught could dismantle their plans.

IMO regardless of how many runs we getm if dont field well and bowl nos and wides then we wont have any chance against SA.

Lets see what happens, I good game of cricket would be better than a half hearted ill-disciplined ending.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafael

A master piece from Indian media yet again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skywalker

Hope for the best and prepare for the worst. This is what we need.


----------



## SummerWine

if we lose I won't be hurt too much...but if we lose like we lost that worldcup final against australia in england, I would have few days of depression, a mild one though as now I aint that kinda supporter and follower of cricket as I used to be back in those days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BaburCM

^^   What a gem! Please keep them coming!


----------



## MZUBAIR

Hasnain2009 said:


> fNyBZutZni0[/media] - [Crazy~Devil] LOVE AAJ KAL & ICC T20 World Cup PROMO *ing Saif & Deepika
> 
> UbZelh3UVaw[/media] - Dhoni Let the Nation Down?



Hhahahahahhahahhahhahahaha

The first one (Dapika and Saif) was very coooooooooool.



Any ways, I think Indian media and people too much blaming Dhoni.
He did mistakes but media shouldn't behave that much stupid. 

I think Indian media is worse, even they showed unprofessional behaviour after Mumbai attack event


----------



## ajpirzada

MZUBAIR said:


> Hhahahahahhahahhahhahahaha
> 
> The first one (Dapika and Saif) was very coooooooooool.
> 
> 
> 
> Any ways, I think Indian media and people too much blaming Dhoni.
> He did mistakes but media shouldn't behave that much stupid.
> 
> *I think Indian media is worse, even they showed unprofessional behaviour after Mumbai attack event*




very true. they are the most unprofessional 
they just pick their target and start the rhetoric which then never ends. 
dhoni did make a mistake but it wasnt just him. most of the other players didnt perform as well. now wat can dhoni do about that?? almost nothing
God save india from indian media

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SummerWine

Pakistan coming to peak at right time in World Twenty20 - Times Online

*Pakistan coming to peak at right time in World Twenty20*

As they approach the World Twenty20 semi-final today, Pakistan are beginning to write one of sports happy stories. Nobody wants to play cricket in their troubled country, and few gave them a chance at the start of the event when Younus Khan, the captain, was castigated for describing 20-over cricket as a bit of fun. Things have changed. 

South Africa, the favourites, will feel a certain trepidation as they reach Trent Bridge for the 5.30pm start. They have carved a direct path through all opposition in winning five games out of five, but their opponents, who could barely time a stroke or bowl a ball straight during the warm-ups, are threatening to peak when it matters. 

Everybody knows that we are slow starters, Younus said. Fortunes, indeed, are improving all around, with the ICC confirming that Pakistan will receive more than $10 million (about £6 million) in staging rights for the 2011 World Cup whether or not games take place on their soil. Meanwhile, Warwickshire yesterday became the latest county to show interest in hosting a Pakistan v Australia Test match next year. 

Pakistan have confounded theories to get this far. None of their players was involved in the Indian Premier League (IPL) this year, pricking the self-serving argument that appearing in the money-rich competition is a prerequisite for progress. And a changing look to the team  the top seven for the most recent game was completely reshuffled from the first  defies the notion that players can fill only roles they know inside out. They are playing on wit and instinct. 


Sure to be the best supported of the four remaining teams, Pakistan carry the only hope for the ticket touts. 

Fans will be milling noisily in force around Lords on Sunday if they reach the final to play Sri Lanka or West Indies, who meet at the Brit Oval tomorrow. Nottingham may feel like Lahore or Karachi this afternoon, especially if Umar Gul can reproduce the reverse swing that has made him the leading wicket-taker in the event. 

Mickey Arthur, the South Africa coach, knows that his sides tag as chokers will be reinforced if they lose today. That may be unfair, because no side epitomises the truism that any one side can beat another on a given day than Pakistan. But it cannot help that the question is asked whenever South Africa reach a certain point of a tournament. They have, after all, found remarkable ways of losing in the past. 

Preparation, as always, was first class. Their strong start followed a camp after the IPL specifically to discuss Twenty20 strategy. We are not panicking in the crucial situations, Arthur said. We are not scared of losing and mentally this team is very, very strong. We are ready to go to another level. We have a lot more clarity of the way we want to play the game. 

They have also fielded better, arguably, than any other team at an ICC event, and altered the side only through injury  Jacques Kallis will return after a minor back problem today. Graeme Smith has an enviable balance among his bowlers of spin and pace, seam and swing, left-arm and right-arm. The one concern may be a relative dearth of runs below A. B. de Villiers in the batting order. 

Statistics can lie, but they can also reveal. South Africa boast both a better run-rate (7.78 per over against 7.53) and economy rate (6.28 against 6.73) than Pakistan through the tournament. With Johan Botha and Roelof van der Merwe against Saeed Ajmal and Shahid Afridi, they will not be disadvantaged if the pitch turns as much as others at Trent Bridge. 

*Pakistan may well cause an upset, but an upset it would be. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## capri84

Inshallah Pakistan will win today's semi-final.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

SummerWine said:


> if we lose I won't be hurt too much...but if we lose like we lost that worldcup final against australia in england, I would have few days of depression, a mild one though as now I aint that kinda supporter and follower of cricket as I used to be back in those days.



always remember it is only a "game" - it would be a great morale booster if we win - God knows this nation needs some good news!


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan v South Africa, ICC World Twenty20, 1st semi-final, Trent Bridge

*Science v art in clash of cultures*

The Preview by Osman Samiuddin 

June 17, 2009


Match facts

Thursday June 18
Start time 1730 local (1630 GMT) 


The batting needs the likes of Shoaib Malik to really get his show going

Analysis: Battle of the best bowling teams

*Big Picture*


It's first a clash of ethos, of philosophies and even of time, more than a semi-final. Here is truly man against machine, the art of cricket against the science of it, cricket's future and cricket's past. South Africa's progress to this point has been smooth, well-planned, calculated and inevitable, as if their players were born to do this. Pakistan have got here in shambles - losing games, winning some, treating it all as a bit of fun - and the players not so much born to do this are struggling to discover why they are doing it at all. 

*South Africa lack nowhere and nothing.* If Jacques Kallis and Graeme Smith are the efficient drones at the top, there is heart in the middle, with the ever-frail skills of Herschelle Gibbs and the creativity of AB de Villiers. Even Albie Morkel, in whom there are glimpses of Zulu, thankfully smiles more. They've always had pace, but now they even have spinners, who are not batsmen forced to bowl. Sure, they are a little one-dimensional (watching videos of Umar Gul's yorkers?), but they are spinners - South African and successful; how often have we said that in the past? 

The whole machinery is intimidating, determined to iron out all kinks, the mission pre-programmed; with seven consecutive wins in this format, they have apparently also taken the inherent unpredictability of this format out of the equation. They are well-trained, well-oiled, and their psychologist talks about 120 contests and of processes over outcomes and how choking is not really an issue anymore. They win even warm-up matches and the dead games because every game counts. They are cricket's future. 

*Pakistan are the past.* They are wholly dysfunctional, but just about getting along, though unsure where they are going. They don't control their extras, they don't run the singles hard and they field as if it were still the 60s. They are least bothered about erasing the flaws because any win will be in spite of them. They did hire a psychologist though, and you can only imagine what those sessions were like and how much they actually talked about sport and cricket. There are permanent mutterings of serious rifts. They may not bat, bowl or field well all the time, but sometimes, they do what can only be described as a 'Pakistan': that is, they bowl, bat or field spectacularly, briefly, to change the outcome of matches. You cannot plan or account for this as an opponent because Pakistan themselves don't plan or account for it. 

It can come from any person, any discipline, but on evidence, it is likelier to come from the bowling. The batting needs Shoaib Malik and Misbah-ul-Haq to really get their show going. A piece of fielding brilliance cannot be discounted, but generally both Pakistan and West Indies have happily disproved the dictum that in T20 cricket you have to be Jonty Rhodes to get anywhere. Heroes will likely be found among the Umar Guls, the spinners and maybe even Mohammad Aamer, who is a throwback to the late 80s and early 90s, when Pakistani fast bowlers were born ready to play international cricket. 

The pressure on South Africa however, will be greater. They are expected to win this and anyway they will always have the whole 'chokers' tag to deal with until the day they actually lift a big trophy. It doesn't help that they look as good as they did during the 1999 World Cup, though they are easier on the eye. Pakistan, as Younis Khan said before leaving for England, won't much mind a semi-final spot; Kamran Abbasi rightly noted that they may have had an easier ride to the semis than most but no country has had a rougher two years. Clearly they'd love to win it, but they have already achieved more than many thought and a loss wouldn't be the end of the world. But importantly, as the only side to make it to the last four in 2007 and 2009, they have underscored their significance in this brave new, T20 world, a world in which they absolutely cannot be ignored. 


*Form guide*

(last five matches, most recent first)


Pakistan WWLWL


South Africa WWWWW

*Watch out for...*



The whole South African machinery is intimidating - determined to iron out all kinks, the mission pre-programmed

*Albie Morkel* has been a quiet, steady ever-present through South Africa's tournament. But he is capable of bigger, more explosive things especially with the bat and this match - and potentially the next - are the best platforms for it. 

*Shahid Afridi's *moment turned the tournament for Pakistan, an outstanding catch hastening New Zealand's collapse, and possibly himself - at least with the bat. Since then he has batted with rare sense, as everyone has wished him to, and at little expense to his strike rate. He will be a factor with the ball anyway, but if he gets going with the bat, then South Africa will panic. 


*Team news*


Pakistan have finally settled upon what they feel is their best line-up, more by chance than design. Barring injury, there are unlikely to be any changes. 

Pakistan: (probable) 1 Shahzaib Hassan, 2 Kamran Akmal (wk), 3 Shoaib Malik, 4 Misbah-ul-Haq, 5 Younis Khan (capt), 6 Abdul Razzaq, 7 Shahid Afridi, 8 Fawad Alam, 9 Umar Gul, 10 Mohammad Aamer, 11 Saeed Ajmal 

Jacques Kallis will come back in for Morne Morkel after being rested for the dead game against India. 

South Africa: (probable) 1 Graeme Smith, 2 Jacques Kallis, 3 Herschelle Gibbs, 4 AB de Villiers, 5 JP Duminy, 6 A Morkel, 7 M Boucher, 8 Johan Botha, 9 Roelof van der Merwe, 10 Wayne Parnell, 11 Dale Steyn 


*Pitch and conditions*


The surface for this match is two along from the one that turned square for the South Africa-India match and is expected to be harder and offer less help for the spinners. However, the slow bowlers have had an impact throughout so are still likely to be key. Steady rain arrived in Nottingham on the practice day, but is due to clear overnight and the forecast for Thursday is fine. 


*Stats and Trivia*



Pakistan and South Africa have six bowlers in the top 10 wicket-takers of the tournament, though Pakistanis occupy the top two spots. 


Three of the top 10 run-scorers of the tournament are from South Africa and Pakistan, with AB de Villiers and Jacques Kallis at numbers two and three. 


*Quotes*


"Our bowling has been great and all of them are now bowling in rhythm. The batsmen have to support the bowlers if we are to win this cup."


Younis Khan points out the areas of improvement.


""I think we've come past that. This team has come a long way and I think we've proven that. Hopefully we can show that on Thursday, that's what is exciting about it. "


Graeme Smith dismisses talk of being 'chokers'. 

"It's great to be in a position where you can rock up to a ground, look at the wicket and know you have all the bases covered. We aren't really worried what the wicket will be."


Mark Boucher believes South Africa can cope with any conditions that are thrown at them. 


Osman Samiuddin is Pakistan editor of Cricinfo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

June 17, 2009

Posted by Saad Shafqat

*Younis Khan's masterstroke*


There may have been more to Younis Khan's candid admission that Twenty20 was 'fun' 


At some point in the build up to this World Twenty20, Younis Khan would have assembled the rest of the Pakistan team think-tank to pore over the tournament's list of fixtures. Shoaib Malik would have been there along with Misbah-ul-Haq, Shahid Afridi and Kamran Akmal.The coach would probably have not been around, this being the kind of meeting where you only invite those you can call upon when it hits the fan out in the middle. 

There would have been an intense seriousness to this meeting, a sober atmosphere that Pakistan's cricketers, with their trademark devil-may-care attitude, are loath to display in public. There would have been an implicit recognition of what was at stake. After the visiting Sri Lankans were attacked by terrorists in Lahore in March, John Stern, Editor of the Wisden Cricketer, questioned in an interview on CNN whether Pakistan would even be able to play in the World Twenty20. Stern's was only one prominent voice among many fussing about Pakistan's threat of cricketing isolation. The nucleus of Pakistan's team saw clearly, as indeed did the rest of the country, that the World Twenty20 would be their last chance to push back. 

After digesting the schedule of fixtures for a few minutes, one of them would have pointed out, as is obvious to everyone now, that five victories could get you the title. A mere five victories, of which four need to be against authentic Test nations. In the event, Pakistan have had the easiest ride of the tournament so far, with wins against two associate nations, plus New Zealand, which has traditionally been the weakest of the authentic Test sides. By the looks of it the cricket gods are finally smiling, perhaps offering a long overdue break to the country that has seen more turbulence in the last two years than in the rest of its six-decade history.

Back at the pre-tournament meeting, Younis would have contemplated this campaign knowing he was up against much more than just cricketing opposition. He had to lift spirits, sharpen everyone's focus, and blot out the hype that inevitably accompanies the likes of India and Australia and was bound to undercut his own team's morale. He knew he had to prepare everyone by modulating expectations, which he delicately calibrated by announcing that reaching the semi-finals would be good enough. He would also have been mindful of the potential for the Daniel Vettoris of the cricketing world to behave as sore losers, and he would have been conscious of the deafening criticism that would erupt from Pakistan's unforgiving press and public at the first defeat. Younis knew he would need a terrific Plan B, something as powerful and galvanising as Imran Khan's 'cornered tigers' appeal from 1992.

After the Group B defeat to England, he unveiled it, telling a bemused media contingent that Twenty20 is 'fun cricket'. Younis was addressing his own team of course. Take it easy, close your eyes, relax. You can easily picture him sticking to the same theme as the toughest test yet awaits. Sure, its the semi-final and South Africa is some seriously tenacious opposition, but don&#8217;t let that get to you. Imagine you're just playing a league match in Lahore. Enjoy yourself.

Younis Khan's masterstroke

Back at the pre-tournament meeting, Younis would have contemplated this campaign knowing he was up against much more than just cricketing opposition. He had to lift spirits, sharpen everyone's focus, and blot out the hype that inevitably accompanies the likes of India and Australia and was bound to undercut his own team's morale


----------



## waqasjj

Please pray for Pakistan


----------



## salman nedian

SA will only choke when we go hard at them. So just attack!

Fortune favors the brave.


----------



## duhastmish

go proteas - just because i am from india, i have to support proteas. loooooollllll !!!!!!!


----------



## salman nedian

duhastmish said:


> go proteas - just because i am from india, i have to support proteas. loooooollllll !!!!!!!



Honest person you are. Honesty is the best policy.


----------



## notting hill

leave the analysis aside ... Pakistan will win . hands down. best of luk to ya all


----------



## BaburCM

Hahaha, I'm glad that India are out of the WC. Sweet feeling to see your enemy suffer.


----------



## Moin91

*Greenshirts ready to take on SA: manager*

Thursday, June 18, 2009
From our correspondent

NOTTINGHAM, England: Pakistan's cricketers arrived here from London on Wednesday afternoon, brimming with confidence ahead of their tough ICC World Twenty20 semifinal against South Africa at Trent Bridge this (Thursday) evening.

A couple of solid outings against Ireland and New Zealand in the Super Eights stage in London have catapulted Pakistan into title contention and according to team manager Yawar Saeed, the players are fully ready for what is their most difficult test in the tournament.

Yawar told 'The News' that all the Pakistani players were fully fit ahead of the semifinal and are looking forward to the big game against the Proteas.

"Everything is going fine in our camp," he said. "All the boys are fully fit and ready for tomorrow's match against South Africa."

Pakistan fielded the same playing eleven against Ireland and New Zealand and are likely to stick to the same combination that pulled them out of a difficult situation following a 19-run loss against Sri Lanka in a Super Eights match last week.

Yawar, however, refused to confirm. "It is most likely that we will retain the same playing eleven but will only take a final decision after having a look at the wicket (at Trent Bridge) later today."

Pakistan made a three-hour road trip from London to Nottingham in the first half of Wednesday.

They played a warm-up game here against the Proteas on June 1, losing it by a comprehensive margin. Since then, they've played all their matches of this tour either at Lord's or The Oval.

Greenshirts ready to take on SA: manager


----------



## Moin91

*Pakistan vow to overcome Proteas test today*

Thursday, June 18, 2009
From Khalid Hussain

NOTTINGHAM: Pakistan find themselves facing the most difficult task of their ICC World Twenty20 campaign as they meet unbeaten South Africa in the opening semifinal here at Trent Bridge on Thursday (today).

After a couple of poor results earlier in the event, Pakistan have managed to resurrect their title campaign and are now just two wins away from what would be one of their greatest achievements in international cricket.

But unlike the Netherlands, New Zealand and Ireland - the three teams Pakistan have beaten with an enviable ease to reach the last-four - South Africa will begin as hot favourites for a place in the final this evening.

Graeme Smith's men have won all their five matches of the tournament and were convincing winners against Pakistan when the two sides met at Trent Bridge on June 3 in a warm-up game. But Pakistan coach Intikhab Alam says his team is a completely different side from the one that lost against the Proteas by 59 runs in the practice game.

"Things have changed for us since we last played them (South Africa)," said Intikhab. "We played that game soon after arriving here and were not ready for the cold conditions after training in hot weather in Lahore," he added.

Intikhab said that in the last fortnight, Pakistan have fully adapted to local conditions and are now ready for any team including the formidable South Africans.

"The way our boys are playing no team is unbeatable," he said.

The Pakistan team management is counting on the trio of Umar Gul, Saeed Ajmal and Shahid Afridi to come out with yet another match-winning show. The trio has so far picked up 31 wickets in five games, making Pakistan one of the most potent bowling attacks in the tournament.

The Trent Bridge wicket offered a lot of spin in the last game played here on Tuesday with South Africa beating India in a low-scoring encounter. But the pitch to be used for today's semifinal is unlikely to be as spinner friendly.

However, Pakistan captain Younis was confident that his bowlers are prepared to do well on any surface. "It doesn't matter to us whether it will spin or not because we have to give our best in any case," said Younis.

Pakistan retained the same side for Monday's game against Ireland after beating New Zealand by six wickets at The Oval. They are unlikely to make any changes to the 'winning combination' for today's clash.

Apart from looking towards their bowlers, Pakistan will also be banking on the fact that South Africa are perennial chokers when it comes to winning a world title.

Graeme Smith, the South African skipper, however made it clear his team are not worried by that unwanted tag.

"I think we've come past that. This team has come a long way and I think we've proven that. Hopefully we can show that on Thursday, that's what is exciting about it," he said.

South Africa were confident they will extend their unblemished record in the tournament to earn a berth for Sunday's grand finale at Lord's.

Smith declared his team was perfectly ready for the game against Pakistan.

"For us to be in a final would be terrific but realistically we have to think about Thursday (today) first," he said.

"I think we've proven we have enough flair and enough options to be an all-round package and that's what we've played like. We've faced many different challenges, batting first, defending low totals, so I think we are a well-rounded team going into the semifinals."

He said Pakistan will have to play well to have any chance against South Africa.

"We played Pakistan in the warm-up game and beat them on the surface. We've got respect for their players, but if we play our game Pakistan are going to have to play well. That's our challenge, but we are a good enough team to adapt.

"This team has come a long way and we have proven that with the results we have put out over the last two years. Thursday is a semifinal and anything can happen, Pakistan are a talented team and

will arrive expecting to beat us. No matter who is favourite it's about who plays better on the day."

If Pakistan have proved themselves as a dangerous bowling side, South Africa have emerged as the event's best batters. But unlike Pakistan whose batsmen are yet to really fire, South Africa's bowlers have really backed their batsmen.

Pacers Dale Steyn and Wayne Parnell have been in top gear while the spin duo of Johan Botha and Roelof van der Merwe has also delivered match-winning performances like the one they gave against India on Tuesday.

Pakistan vow to overcome Proteas test today


----------



## Al-zakir

Pakistan won the toss and elected to bat. Luck is in our side Insh'Allah....

May pakistan win............


----------



## Al-zakir

What's the hurry? why losing wicket like there is no tomorrow........


----------



## Al-zakir

Pakistan 52/2 (7.2/20 ov)..........Not so good. Need boundaries


----------



## Al-zakir

My afridi is back in the business.......


----------



## Al-zakir

86/2 (11.0/20 ov)


----------



## salman nedian

Well played lala!


----------



## Al-zakir

126/4 (15.6/20 ov)........


----------



## Jako

Pak going great on a tough pitch to bat on(shoaib malik just said)......you guys are winning for sure......congrats in advance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salman nedian

bad finish.should have got 160


----------



## Jako

Yeah salman true,razzaq really messed up in the end overs.....but no worries,expecting him to make that up with the bowl


----------



## ajpirzada

man this was disappointin end
149 is too risky. match could be decided in frist 6 overs if no big wickets are taken


----------



## SummerWine

Yes the target is risky and yes we didnt hit in last overs but....

they bowled too good....not every ball can be hit for boundary and they didnt give any chance....

what we could have done was taken a few chances by leaving the crease etc....but whats done is done


----------



## Al-zakir

It's not a bad score against SA though I agree about the end result however the game can still be win if bowler do a good job. Let us hope for the best. Pakistan should be still proud if the tonight result is negetive for the fact that no one would have thought that Pak would made this far beginning of tournament.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuakataftab

Pakistan needs some wickets


----------



## ajpirzada

30/0 in 4 overs


----------



## SummerWine

Big blow for SA...Gibbs bowled by Boom Boom

Next 5 overs will tell the ending...possibly


----------



## Al-zakir

oh man........loving it


----------



## SummerWine

Another....this time AB.......its BOOM BOOM so far


----------



## ajpirzada

wat a come back....
awesome


----------



## Jako

Boom boom afridi......he is the midas of the day!!!


----------



## Al-zakir

No body is spare from afridi........


----------



## Al-zakir

Look like SA is choking...........


----------



## SummerWine

guys no one knows the ending....but goto get this pair .....no leaving on last two overs....but who knows


----------



## BATMAN

Afridi is the best....boom boom


----------



## Al-zakir

SummerWine said:


> guys no one knows the ending....but goto get this pair .....no leaving on last two overs....but who knows



You are right...


----------



## SummerWine

Sanjay Majrekar cant wait for pak to do someting wrong.....dont mind but Indian Commentators have totally failed to curb their jealousy of pak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Alam is killing us.........come on


----------



## ajpirzada

y ajmal
y not gul
and y did he give ball to fawad who havent bowled in the whole tournament
is younus gonna be another dhoni???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Very crucial next few over brother. Getting nervous..


----------



## SummerWine

ajpirzada said:


> y ajmal
> y not gul
> and y did he give ball to fawad who havent bowled in the whole tournament
> is younus gonna be another dhoni???



LOL......if things end on a worse note.....it will surely haunt him for a long time....

40 on 19....SA needs a miracle now


----------



## Al-zakir

murhaba ajmallllllll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

can **** up now. Can we???


----------



## Al-zakir

* Required RR 16.20
* Pakistan RR 7.45


----------



## Al-zakir

This is what some guy say.......Buddy can't help you

"Jack Peavy from SA: "Chooooooookers..... I am so disappointed in my team. Year after year, heartbreaks.... a miracle can save us now."


----------



## Introvert

Congratulations 

Hope we win the final also.


----------



## ajpirzada

congratsss...................

hahahahahahahahahahaahhaahahhahahaa


----------



## SummerWine

lol.....cricket is a funny game....Umer Gul has been awesome....that was a gem of a spell.....Incredible Umer Gul and rest of guys too.....

Congrats to Pakistan ad our supporters, thanks for your support too.


----------



## SummerWine

AHAHAHAH

Now i can laugh my beep off


----------



## Al-zakir

Mubarak to all my brother for great win.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ajpirzada

SA are chokers
hahahahaha


----------



## Introvert

Hope we don't face Srilanka in the finals


----------



## pak-marine

pak won .................. pak has shown the class , the talent and cricket , proved its a world class team by beating world clas S.A ""hot favourite .............. Hatts off to the pak team awsome game guys ...........u are great man v luv u ...... we beleive u will do the same in final ...... Pakistan Zindabad


----------



## pak-marine

big congratss to all Pakistan and supporters ................!!!!!


----------



## salman nedian

Fire works in Karachi at the moment


----------



## shuakataftab

pakistan won


----------



## Pk_Thunder

Chak Dey Pakistan....Congratulations for the splendid performance !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot

We did it!Pakistan Zindabad


----------



## Beskar

Pakistan in the finals! "Boom Boom Afridi" is back! Gul is my new Wasim Akram, and I'm fawking LOVING IT!


----------



## Evil Flare

Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssss !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pakistan Zindabad


----------



## SummerWine

Muhammad Aamir .....he is the best new find ....he held his nerves.....wasnt easy he took 1st wicket wih his own catch, bowled last crucial over.....he is a debutant only 19 yrs old....Malik fired too....A united Team effort i guess

Someone said Arts vs Science....Arts won then


----------



## SummerWine

I want to hear some words from BaburCM...


----------



## ajpirzada

last few overs reminded me of days when Wasim and Waqar used to finish the match...
glad wasim was there with us. 
Gull was perfect. he didnt let anyone open his arms. and aamer was too clever for SA batsmen to understand.


----------



## brilTek

*Congratulations to All pakistan lovers*

*Heroes of the Match*







​

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BaburCM

SummerWine said:


> I want to hear some words from BaburCM...



Alhamdulillah brother! Congrats to everyone! I'm so proud of this Pakistani team. They played right out of their heart. We deserved to win. Now, we're going for the cup. This cup is ours Insha'Allah!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ajpirzada

where is Locheed 16
he was quite pessimistic when we lost against sri lanka. i hope his belief in pakistnai team has been restored


----------



## brilTek

*Younis Khan -- Pathetic & Poor Captaincy in semi-final*

*Glad Pakistan won the match despite some utter blunders by the skipper. No doubt, he is a good batsman, but leading a site is a different story. He almost doomed the whole nation's joy by his decisions.*

1) *He came in to bat instead of sending Misbah* when Pakisan needed to accelerate. He and Razzaq only managed to get singles and doubles in last 5 over.

2) The best bowler of the tournament -- *Umar Gul -- he gave him only 3 over instead of full quota i.e. 4 over*

3) Why *he gave an over to Fawad Aalam* is beyond my logic, who hardly bowled in this tournament while good options were on the card. This over could be given to Umar Gul and Pakistan win would be more emphatic.

4) *He was growling at Aamir in last over* for not backing up/standing near to wickets....Aamir is young guy and needs supports of team&#8217;s men and particularly skipper in death over. He could have gone panic......but he kept his nerves and delivered for Pakistan

5) You addd.......

*However, its the win that matters the most......*

But definitely he needs to look how skipper perfumed in semi.


*Pakistan from underdogs to now HOT HOT favourites&#8230;&#8230;Inshallah we will be lifting another trophy soon.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SummerWine

Now what I am thinking is....how will SA rid themsleves of this tag CHOOKERS.....Smith, eventhough he loked rattled in post match talk, handled himself well....we cant imagine the prssrure he/his team would be in after today's loss....

IMO, qualifying for the semis and losig is better than not qualifying at all....or being beaten three straight games in 2nd round


----------



## ajpirzada

all pics taken from Cricinfo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SummerWine

brilTek said:


> *Younis Khan -- Pathetic & Poor Captaincy in semi-final*
> 
> 
> 5) You addd.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan from underdogs to now HOT HOT favouritesInshallah we will be lifting another trophy soon.



5) Please post this when we lose not when we win


----------



## Neo

* Pakistan Zindabad! ​*
​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jako

Gul showed his class in the last few overs......the greatest of the greatests wasim akram,filled him with nice words while commentating.......the newcomer amir is the find of the tournament......a great future awaits pakistani cricket courtesy this young talent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brilTek

SummerWine said:


> 5) Please post this when we lose not when we win



You are right in someway.....but do you want him to repeat those mistakes again -- Luck always not be on your side.....it could be in favour of others tooo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

This is the best answer to the cricket playing world. They can treat us as cricket pariah, they can't take away our spirit!

Victory will be ours! Inshallah!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuakataftab

anyone saw Afridi's flying kiss to Kallis?


----------



## Lockheed F-16

ajpirzada said:


> where is Locheed 16
> he was quite pessimistic when we lost against sri lanka. i hope his belief in pakistnai team has been restored



Here I am brother  I am so happy and so surprised how we have won this match, incredible performance and great teamplay. I was in fact very pessimistic because of their performances but after I've seen that they can bring performance for their country I am of course supporting Pakistan, I was always supporting Pakistan, but not always this team, you get wht I want to say?

Congrats! Our Boys are great, I am sure after beating SA, we can beat everyone

PAK's road to Victory







This symbol makes me proud:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Lockheed F-16

He got his form again:



That is wht we should do, every teammate must help the other (though I have to admit, that Shoaib is no good example  )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

Neo said:


> This is the best answer to the cricket playing world. They can treat us as cricket pariah, they can't take away our spirit!
> 
> Victory will be ours! Inshallah!



inshAllah sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brilTek

Baazi said:


> Hope we don't face Srilanka in the finals



*Let come srilanka.....Hum kissi say kum nahi. Inshallah we'll lift this trophy*


----------



## Beskar

My 2700th post goes to our beloved yet controversial Pakistan Cricket team! 

Highlights for everyone!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lockheed F-16

We have one big advantage which other teams don't have, it is the same in military matters,too. We have jazba, our religion gives it to us and with God's help we will win and show the world our highlights. It is such a pitty that the Wetserners only get bad pictures of Pakistan, my German friend saw some pics I showed him and he even freaked out when he saw the President's House, just wait german when u see whole Pakistan


----------



## Neo

Baazi said:


> Hope we don't face Srilanka in the finals



Have a little faith mate, we've grown stronger and right now we're the most dangerous team left in the tournament. No matter who we play next, we will deliver!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Interceptor

Neo said:


> Have a little faith mate, we've grown stronger and right now we're the most dangerous team left in the tournament. No matter who we play next, we will deliver!



We beat the unbeatable by 7 runs. Congratulations hugs all around we are through to the finals and hopefully we will lift the cup this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ajpirzada

*World Twenty20: Pakistan knock out favourites South Africa in semi-final
Trent Bridge: Pakistan (149-4) beat South Africa (142-5) by seven runs.* 

By Simon Briggs at Trent Bridge
Published: 9:02PM BST 18 Jun 2009


In Twenty20 cricket, the captains always say that a big performance from one individual can be decisive. 

And Pakistan certainly got thaton Thursday evening from Shahid Afridi, their all-action all-rounder, who interrupted South Africa's previously serene progress through this tournament. 


Related Articles
Pakistan v South Africa: Scorecard 
Jones' career in doubt 
Botha continues South Africa's run 
Jayasuriya drives Sri Lanka 
Sport on television 
World Twenty20: Umar Gul puts Pakistan in ascendancy after five-wicket blitzIf you sat down and tried to work out the ideal 20-over cricketer from first principles, then you might come up with someone like Afridi. He is a broad-shouldered brute of a batsman, whose favourite practice routine involves lashing throw-downs into the roof of the net. 

And then he comes on with his rapid wrist-spinners, which vary in pace between 40 and 60mph, and are devilishly difficult to read from the hand. 

Unusually for Afridi, he batted for 34 balls on Thursday without clearing the ropes once. This was a reflection of a tricky pitch, which offered appreciable turn and some variation in pace. But he still managed to cudgel 51 runs - his first half-century in all international cricket for 28 innings. 

Pakistan's total of 149 for four might not sound like much. But given he difficulty of the conditions, South Africa knew they would have to make a fast start, because the middle-overs were going to be testing against the spinners. 

In fact, they only got to the end of the sixth over before Afridi came on and rattled one straight through Herschelle Gibbs's defences. In the next over he persuaded AB de Villiers, South Africa's most dangerous batsman to drag one onto his stumps. And when he had finished, with figures of 4-0-16-2, the game was Pakistan's to lose. 

All the pre-publicity for this match had painted it as a conflict between art and science, method and improvisation, with South Africa providing the rigour and Pakistan the unpredictable inspiration.Yet Younis Khan's team showed that they are more than just a talented bunch of sloggers. 

Pakistan controlled their innings to the finest detail. Younis said before the match that 150 would be a decent total to set, and that was precisely what happened. 

It might have seemed a little wasteful to lose only four wickets in the 20 overs, especially when you are struggling to find the boundary or put together a sequence of heavy-scoring overs. But one of the great skills in one-day cricket is to judge what is a good total. Pakistan made their decision early, and they stuck to it. 

The first four overs of the game were the most frenetic, as the openers went off like a pair of shaken-up coke cans. In Shahzaib Hasan's case, the eruption didn't last long: he skied an attempted pull to mid-on off the second ball he faced. 

At the other end, Kamran Akmal did manage to disturb Wayne Parnell's apparently Zen-like calm, taking 14 runs off his first over. But Akmal was so desperate to flog everything that he could have been mistaken for an insurance salesman. It was no surprise when he, too, hooked a catch straight up in the air. 

Pakistan now sent in Shoaib Malik to stabilise the innings - a task he achieved rather too well, if such a thing is possible, by collecting only 13 runs off his first 21 balls. 

The scoring rate would have got completely bogged down if they hadn't had 'Boom boom' Afridi unfurling some of his trademark muscle shots at the other end. In his best passage of play, Afridi took four boundaries off successive balls from off-spinner Johan Botha. 

The first three were all virtually identical: lofted drives powered over extra-cover. But the last showed a touch of delicacy, as he opened the face and ran the ball down to third man. 

Geoff Lawson, who was Pakistan's coach when they reached the final of the last World Twenty20 in 2007, reckons it is the best Afridi has played for two years. And what an occasion to do it on. 

After all the troubles that have afflicted Pakistan cricket since that near-miss in South Africa, it is good to see them back in the final.
World Twenty20: Pakistan knock out favourites South Africa in semi-final - Telegraph

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beskar

It's amazing how cyber Indians all over the internet right now are posting comments on our victory today and claiming that this whole tournament was fixed simply because Pakistan was losing popularity in the game of cricket. In short, they believe that we are winning fixed matches because of ICC's generosity. 

I never knew that world class cricket teams would loose on purpose for the sake of our image. If that's the case, How generous of them! 

Something is burning for sure!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ajpirzada

who doesnt lik readin the samething again after winning.... so here u go. 

*Shahid Afridi sweeps Pakistan into World Twenty20 final*
&#8226; Pakistan 149-4 South Africa 142-5; Pakistan win by 7 runs
&#8226; South Africa's run of semi-final defeats continues

Shahid Afridi swept Pakistan into the World Twenty20 final on a passionate night in Nottingham, proclaiming in the process that they can still remain a force in international cricket despite the terrorism that has torn them asunder.

South Africa's run of semi-final defeats continues, but they were so outplayed that it is difficult to accuse them of choking once more. They were obliterated, with Afridi reawakening a largely dormant career with 51 from 34 balls &#8211; his first Pakistan fifty in all formats for 29 matches &#8211; and dispatching Herschelle Gibbs and AB de Villiers in the space of three balls.

Pakistan's cricket has long been entirely unpredictable and that restive nature seems even more apt now that they have been consigned to the lifestyle of a travelling circus, unable to play in their own country since the terrorist attack on the Sri Lanka team coach in Lahore in March.

Their victory was not without trauma. Umar Gul, the best bowler in the tournament, lost his run three consecutive times in the penultimate over, as if the occasion had temporarily become too much. And it was Gul who had earlier dropped Graeme Smith at mid-on, entirely failing to gather a skier as he back-pedalled and banging his head on the turf in the process.

South Africa, beaten for the first time, limped to the last over still 23 short of their victory target of 150, about par for a slow, turning pitch. JP Duminy struck Mohammad Amir's second ball, a low full toss, for six, but when Fawad Alam ran out Albie Morkel next ball with a direct hit from 40 yards it confirmed that the magic rested with Pakistan.

*Pakistan's victory came despite what seemed to be an unacceptable intervention by the Australian umpire Steve Davis in the wake of the ball-tampering allegations made by New Zealand against Gul. Davis seemed to tell Pakistan's fielders not to throw the ball into the stumps on the bounce, in an attempt to roughen up the ball more quickly. It was a perfectly legitimate tactic and Davis's admonishment, if so it was, smacked of an attempt to impose arbitrary and unfair restrictions.*
There has been much talk, justifiably, of the new South Africa, but last night it was the old South Africa that sustained them. Jacques Kallis, with bat and ball, remains largely wedded to orthodoxy and it was his 64 from 54 balls that kept them in contention before, with 39 needed from three overs, he went aerial against the off-spin of Saeed Ajmal and was confidently caught at long-on by Shoiab Malik.

This Trent Bridge surface perfectly suited Afridi's leg-spin. Gibbs's was bowled at the end of his first over, dangling his bat impotently in expectation of non-existent turn. De Villiers survived an edge to the wicketkeeper, Kamran Akmal, but chopped his next ball onto his stumps.

From the start of the match, every South African moment was evidence about their choking potential. Evidence that they would not came with Albie Morkel's fine catch, running back from mid-on, to dismiss Shahzaib Hasan. Evidence that they might came with Smith's lumbering misfield during Kamran Akmal's pop-from-a-bottle start to Pakistan's innings.

Afridi's promotion to No3 was Pakistan's wild card, and his 51 from 34 balls justified it. It has never been possible to ascribe logic to an Afridi innings. There is none. Even before the advent of Twenty20, no matter how serious the circumstances, he was thoroughly recalcitrant.

He only averages 15 in 41 Twenty20 matches, and he started scratchily, barely looking at the bowler's approach initially. But he is a perpetual menace, occasionally contained but never controlled.

From the depths of his memory, he summoned what his former coach Geoff Lawson concluded was his "best innings for two years".

In a tournament were variety of shot is supposedly crucial, Afridi survived by repetition. First he took 10 from three balls, all pulls off Kallis. Then he took a liking to the off-spin of Johan Botha making room to strike three successive balls over extra cover. Then, with his fifty, came a hurried change of bat, a disrespectful smite at Duminy's first ball, and a vertical catch to De Villiers at midwicket.

Shoaib Malik's 34 from 39 balls never really convinced, and the final spurt never quite came, their last 26 balls bringing only 25. In that period, South Africa did not concede a boundary. At the centre of this unremitting professionalism was Wayne Parnell, a 19-year-old fast bowler with nerves of steel, again aggressive, rhythmic and entirely unfazed. South Africa felt confident, but it was not to last.
Shahid Afridi sweeps Pakistan into World Twenty20 final | Sport | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Neo

Bezerk said:


> My 2700th post goes to our beloved yet controversial Pakistan Cricket team!



To celebrate your 2700th post, here's a majic catch from the archives.
Never seen a better one by our team.
Enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada

Bezerk said:


> It's amazing how cyber Indians all over the internet right now are posting comments on our victory today and claiming that this whole tournament was fixed simply because Pakistan was losing popularity in the game of cricket. In short, they believe that we are winning fixed matches because of ICC's generosity.
> 
> I never knew that world class cricket teams would loose on purpose for the sake of our image. If that's the case, How generous of them!
> 
> Something is burning for sure!



yes everyone has been too nice with us. NZ even accused us of ball tampering


----------



## pak-marine

Something is burning for sure! [/QUOTE]

yeh bro the Indian bums on fire lol ..!


----------



## Lockheed F-16

Neo said:


> To celebrate your 2700th post, here's a majic catch from the archives.
> Never seen a better one by our team.
> Enjoy
> 
> zHe8zg8zZUY[/media] - Best Catch Ever In Pakistan Cricket History



*K.anjar TV, must be an Indian TV Channel *


----------



## Neo

Guys, don't spoil the moment. Lets just be happy that we've come sofar...thats all we care!

Our Indians members have been very supportive sofar, lets celebrate together!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beskar

Neo said:


> To celebrate your 2700th post, here's a majic catch from the archives.
> Never seen a better one by our team.
> Enjoy
> 
> zHe8zg8zZUY[/media] - Best Catch Ever In Pakistan Cricket History



Amazing memories! Great catch! Reminds me of the catch Afridi took against the kiwi's a few days back! 

Oh and I officially thanked your 2100th post! Celebrations all around!


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

> Sanjay Majrekar cant wait for pak to do someting wrong.....dont mind but Indian Commentators have totally failed to curb their jealousy of pak



very right . I am very happy how they got the treatement in this tournament. sorry to say but India dindnt left any chance to destroy our Cricket. I mean Paskistani Players not playing IPL and then the attack at Sirilankan cricket team.

Some Indian memebers here say that we will support a subcontinental team but the way their commentatore were behaving it was truely unfortunate . I think India and Pakistan will compete ferouciously at every level weather its the Reagional Affairs or the wonderful game of Cricket. 

I was shoked when Omer Gul appealed for what was a clear Plum of J.p Dumminy but the Umpire(Ausi) Steve Davis didnt got that Desicision right. Further More Sanjay Manjrekar Called it a " good Desicision " Despite knowing its wrong but his fellow commentator wasnt that much stupid and immidiately Said " No its a wrong Descision by the Umpire". So Sanjay Manjrekar is exposed now.

Punjabi 
for the Indian Team
Hor na khedao saday Plyera no IPL toaday moo te enj he Juti Pai gi.

I am very happy that Pakistan is in the Finalz and the Proud Indians are going home Shamfully.


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

India nu te Englund ne ai chuk wad deta.


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

And the Flyin Kiss to Kallis from Afridi was the best scene of the Match . Man he wont gona forget that kiss for a long long time lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peace_maker

I Wish Pakistan Or Srilanka can win the WC. I saw the first match of PAK today. The bowling was looking really dangerous. Afridi and GUL was at their best.But Still I am missing one Guy Sohaib Akhtar! I Wish he could have been i the team

Best Of luck PAK for the final!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brilTek

H2O3C4Nitrogen said:


> India nu te Englund ne ai chuk wad deta.



*ROFL.....synopsis is always good*


----------



## Neo

*Pakistanis over the moon over teams show in World T20​* 
​
Friday, June 19, 2009 

KARACHI: The entire nation of Pakistan is overjoyed over the performance of national cricket team in the semi final of the ICC World Twenty20 wherein Pakistan thrashed the strong opponents South Africa by seven runs thus qualifying for the final show to be played on June 21.

Cricket loving people thronged out of home in jubilation over the brilliant performance of national team against South Africa in the do or die match and danced on main roads of many cities including Karachi, Lahore and Multan, celebrating the great victory of the nation.

Scores of people dealt out sweets among one another hoping that Pakistan will be able to lift the trophy of the tournament by the grace of Almighty Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## brilTek

H2O3C4Nitrogen said:


> I was shoked when Omer Gul appealed for what was a clear Plum of J.p Dumminy but the Umpire(Ausi) Steve Davis didnt got that Desicision right. Further More Sanjay Manjrekar Called it a " good Desicision " Despite knowing its wrong but his fellow commentator wasnt that much stupid and immidiately Said " No its a wrong Descision by the Umpire". *So Sanjay Manjrekar is exposed now.*



*Another moment of embaracement for sanjay what he said on shoiab malik stump appeal* -- without seeing stump camera footage, he reached on to conclusion that he was out. But Its nasir hussain who said we need to look in from stump camera before reaching on decision. Then the video shown and 3rd umpire gave him not out.

Shoaib Malik never lifted his foot. great balance and technique.


*Inidians commentator should be send back home along with team india *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notsuperstitious

Congrats to Pakistan supporters. Getting off to a bad start was a blessing in disguise.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ajpirzada

Neo said:


> *Pakistanis over the moon over teams show in World T20​*
> ​
> Friday, June 19, 2009
> 
> KARACHI: The entire nation of Pakistan is overjoyed over the performance of national cricket team in the semi final of the ICC World Twenty20 wherein Pakistan thrashed the strong opponents South Africa by seven runs thus qualifying for the final show to be played on June 21.
> 
> Cricket loving people thronged out of home in jubilation over the brilliant performance of national team against South Africa in the do or die match and danced on main roads of many cities including Karachi, Lahore and Multan, celebrating the great victory of the nation.
> 
> Scores of people dealt out sweets among one another hoping that Pakistan will be able to lift the trophy of the tournament by the grace of Almighty Allah.



not just that. i have even found a new planet with life on it in our galaxy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

*Zardari felicitates Pak over marching into World T20 final *
Updated at: 0221 PST, Friday, June 19, 2009
ISLAMABAD: Expressing the great satisfaction over the performance of Pakistan cricket team in the ICC World Twenty20 semi final, President Asif Ali Zardari congratulated national team over moving into the final of the mega event here late on Thursday.
Zardari felicitates Pak over marching into World T20 final - GEO.tv

do u guys remember this song??? it was a big hit

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ajpirzada

btw it seems we cant more happy even if we win the final on sunday....
im tryin hard to convince myself that its not the end but of no use winin final seems so less significant


----------



## Peace_maker

I don't know what my sixth sense is saying PAK will win final as well. So all the satori's use your money on PAK.Else you have to cry later on.

I would like to see a blast from MISBAH in final. He should bat little up the order guys?What do u say?

And Dhoni Please go and learn some lessons from Younis Khan.Appreciate Pakistani teams effort despite the bad time earlier they hav reached here..Ab haro mat...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beskar

Perfect songs to celebrate today's victory!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Al-zakir

ajpirzada said:


> SA are chokers
> hahahahaha



They actually got choked by Afridi and never recovered......


----------



## Jihad

PAKISTAN MERI JAANNN!
I JUST WATCHED THE REPLAY ON BBC, THEY SHOWED IT OVER THERE.......
WHAT A MATCH, I LOVE AFRIDI!! THIS TEAM HAS BROUGH A HUGE SMILE ON MY FACE, GO GO PAKISTAN!!
I HAD THE SHITTIEST OF DAYS, BUT WHEN I CAME BACK HOME AND CHECKED THE SCORES A.S.A.P., EVERYTHING DIDN'T MATTER BECAUSE PAKISTAN WON AND SEEING OUR TEAM CELEBRATING AND THE PAKISTANI FANS JUMPING OVER EACHOTHER!! AMAZING!! FINALLY SOMETHING TO CHEER ABOUT AFTER SUCH A LONG PERIOD OF MISERY!!

LET'S INSHALLAH WIN THE FINAL,  OH MAN, I WISH I WAS THERE CELEBRATING!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Imran Khan

congs all bro we will take cup inshallah.


----------



## fhassan

imran khan said:


> congs all bro we will take cup inshallah.




I hope they don't do what they did last time round with India!


----------



## Always Neutral

Well done pakistan and mr afridi. both peaked at the right time. 

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Always Neutral said:


> Well done pakistan and mr afridi. both peaked at the right time.
> 
> Regards



aw shucks mate!
it was nothing!


----------



## fatman17

fateh71 said:


> Congrats to Pakistan supporters. Getting off to a bad start was a blessing in disguise.



peaking at the right time!
just win baby!


----------



## fatman17

Bezerk said:


> It's amazing how cyber Indians all over the internet right now are posting comments on our victory today and claiming that this whole tournament was fixed simply because Pakistan was losing popularity in the game of cricket. In short, they believe that we are winning fixed matches because of ICC's generosity.
> 
> I never knew that world class cricket teams would loose on purpose for the sake of our image. If that's the case, How generous of them!
> 
> Something is burning for sure!



its called sour grapes baby!
everyone in the tournament including the commentators were against pakistan - we are the bad boys of cricket! and we love it! the passion is back!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beskar

_Shahid Afridi celebrates after dismissing Herschelle Gibbs_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## digitaltiger

What a show by Pakistan.. Kudos to Team Pak.. Crush Them (Who ever) in Final..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## XYON

BALLAY BALLY PAKISTAN!

CHAK DAY PHATTAY!

TAY PHAN DAY PHATTIAN!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## moha199

epool said:


> BALLAY BALLY PAKISTAN!
> 
> CHAK DAY PHATTAY!
> 
> TAY PHAN DAY PHATTIAN!



hahah what was that


----------



## moha199

nice picture of Shahid Afridi though


----------



## MZUBAIR

brilTek said:


> *Younis Khan -- Pathetic & Poor Captaincy in semi-final*
> 
> *Glad Pakistan won the match despite some utter blunders by the skipper. No doubt, he is a good batsman, but leading a site is a different story. He almost doomed the whole nation's joy by his decisions.*
> 
> 1) *He came in to bat instead of sending Misbah* when Pakisan needed to accelerate. He and Razzaq only managed to get singles and doubles in last 5 over.
> 
> 2) The best bowler of the tournament -- *Umar Gul -- he gave him only 3 over instead of full quota i.e. 4 over*
> 
> 3) Why *he gave an over to Fawad Aalam* is beyond my logic, who hardly bowled in this tournament while good options were on the card. This over could be given to Umar Gul and Pakistan win would be more emphatic.
> 
> 4) *He was growling at Aamir in last over* for not backing up/standing near to wickets....Aamir is young guy and needs supports of team&#8217;s men and particularly skipper in death over. He could have gone panic......but he kept his nerves and delivered for Pakistan
> 
> 5) You addd.......
> 
> *However, its the win that matters the most......*
> 
> But definitely he needs to look how skipper perfumed in semi.
> 
> 
> *Pakistan from underdogs to now HOT HOT favourites&#8230;&#8230;Inshallah we will be lifting another trophy soon.*




Yes, Bro..I am always doubtful abt his (Younis Khan) captancy.
He usually makes fool descions and which can cause Pakistan serious problems in critical games, I hope he will not do in future

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nemesis

Sucks to be South Africa at the moment, they can't win anything! Pakistan bowled very well, especially Umar Gul in the death overs. Although it must be said that the pitch suited the Pakistanis more. 

I wonder who Pakistan would want to face in the final. I would say Sri Lanka but considering the pitch at Lords, West Indies can be seriously threatening. 

Anyway, Sri Lanka for the cup!!! They deserve it.




> very right . I am very happy how they got the treatement in this tournament. sorry to say but India dindnt left any chance to destroy our Cricket. I mean Paskistani Players not playing IPL and then the attack at Sirilankan cricket team.



Not this crap again.



> but the way their commentatore were behaving it was truely unfortunate . I think India and Pakistan will compete ferouciously at every level weather its the Reagional Affairs or the wonderful game of Cricket.



Sorry, but Indian commentators are way better than their Pakistani counterpart. I'll take Harsha Bhogle or Ravi Shashtri's commentary anyday over Aamir Sohail or Ramiz Raja or even Wasim Akram. 



> I was shoked when Omer Gul appealed for what was a clear Plum of J.p Dumminy but the Umpire(Ausi) Steve Davis didnt got that Desicision right. Further More Sanjay Manjrekar Called it a " good Desicision " Despite knowing its wrong but his fellow commentator wasnt that much stupid and immidiately Said " No its a wrong Descision by the Umpire". So Sanjay Manjrekar is exposed now.



JP Duminy was not out. There was too much doubt in the decision, that is what Manjeraker was pointing out. Do not accuse Manjeraker of favouritism, he's the only Indian commentator who keeps going to Pakistan, he even advocated playing cricket in Pakistan.

Commentators are supposed to be without any bias. If they are not, they'll be fired. Its that simple.



> I am very happy that Pakistan is in the Finalz and the Proud Indians are going home Shamfully


 
Too bad you guys wont win.


----------



## Moin91

*Superb performance by Shahid Afridi.*

*Booom Booom AFRIDI*










INSHA'ALLAH WE WILL WIN THE FINAL.

*PAKISTAN ZINDABAD*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Moin91

*Jeet K Jiyo...*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fatman17

Nemesis said:


> Sucks to be South Africa at the moment, they can't win anything! Pakistan bowled very well, especially Umar Gul in the death overs. Although it must be said that the pitch suited the Pakistanis more.
> 
> I wonder who Pakistan would want to face in the final. I would say Sri Lanka but considering the pitch at Lords, West Indies can be seriously threatening.
> 
> Anyway, Sri Lanka for the cup!!! They deserve it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not this crap again.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but Indian commentators are way better than their Pakistani counterpart. I'll take Harsha Bhogle or Ravi Shashtri's commentary anyday over Aamir Sohail or Ramiz Raja or even Wasim Akram.
> 
> 
> 
> JP Duminy was not out. There was too much doubt in the decision, that is what Manjeraker was pointing out. Do not accuse Manjeraker of favouritism, he's the only Indian commentator who keeps going to Pakistan, he even advocated playing cricket in Pakistan.
> 
> Commentators are supposed to be without any bias. If they are not, they'll be fired. Its that simple.
> 
> 
> 
> * Too bad you guys wont win.*



yes thats what everybody said about us in the S/Final!
it was pure art (PAK) over military-like precision (SA)!


----------



## BaburCM

fatman17 said:


> its called sour grapes baby!
> everyone in the tournament including the commentators were against pakistan - we are the bad boys of cricket! and we love it! the passion is back!



That's something that I've noticed as well. Most commentators and so-called "analysts" are always demeaning and trying to downplay Pakistani victories. It's always the fault of the opposition which didn't perform up to the mark. As if Pakistani contribution doesn't matter. Pakistan's excellent performance is hardly ever mentioned as a cause of their remarkable victories. You can see it in their hateful faces. They just cannot bare Pakistan winning anything. We know where the anti-Pakistan sentiments stem from. They are politically motivated. Even sports is being used as a political instrument. Well, the Pakistani fans couldn't care any less. We don't take such crap seriously. We will support our team through thick and thin. We will stand behind them despite a win or loss. We know what we're capable of. We're World Champions and that's something no one can take away form us. We stand united despite all the hate-mongering. Let them burn in rage!


----------



## Imran Khan

they just cover there shame when they comment against pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

doesnt matter wat indian commentators say and fro that matter anyone.
wat matters is that we prove these pll wrong every time. we might be the bad boys but rit now we are in the final. so everyone plz chill. no need to talk about that. 
inshAllah this cup will be ours

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skywalker

Congrats to Pakistan, but the job is not finished. One more to go. We dont need complacency just need one more good day in the field. 

Lets all pray that Pakistan win the T20 world cup and bring smile on our fellow countrymen's faces. Three Pathans will lead us from the front.

Good Luck Pakistan.


----------



## Imran Khan

lets pray and hope good .i feel from yesterday this cup is ours.


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada

pics taken from Dawn.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

so sad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

last moment


----------



## ajpirzada

younus khan was quite pissed at saveral occasions. at one point he was shoutin at Shahzaib and later at Aamer.
i liked this attitude. it wasnt the rit time to ignore silly mistakes comin from the team mates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

afridi sada sher hai


----------



## ajpirzada

imran khan said:


> so sad



aawwwwwwwww........
is he cryin?


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## salman nedian

imran khan said:


> so sad



Hard Luck buddies!

But South Africans played well; no doubt that they are fighters.


----------



## Imran Khan

ajpirzada said:


> aawwwwwwwww........
> is he cryin?



yes he was crying.its so so sad for him.


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## ajpirzada

ya it must be sad. they played lik kings through out this tournament. we luckily performed too well yesterday. it wasnt their fault. 
toss also played a big role.


----------



## Imran Khan

boooooooooooooooom booooooooooooom afridi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Patriot

Our neighbors are burning 
PAKISTAN IN FINAL
by jugal kishore on Jun 19, 2009 09:53 AM | Hide replies

South Africa's defeat at the hands of Pakistan has been a shock for most Indians. This is a double blow to our cricket fans,with India exit& Pakistan's entry to the final.China & Pakistan are the two most hated countries by Indians their success, specially the former's brings desolation amongst us.
Yesterday's win of Pakistan was too much to bear for an eighteen year old Maharashtrian youth, who took his life in my city(as mentioned by him in his suicide note).I feel pity for his parents. The hatred spewed by our politicians& some so called social organisations against Pakistan, has led to this incident

and.......

I wish bad for Pakistan
by Unfriendly on Jun 19, 2009 08:51 AM | Hide replies

I wished that Pakistan lose semi finals. Now I wish Pakistan lose finals. Even if Pakistan wins, my bad wishes will always be with Pakistan. All the Indian people who wish that Pakistan win the World Cup are absolutely spineless. They have conviniently forgotten the terror Pakistan has unleashed in India. India was a peaceful country. But because of these Pakistanis, India has lost its peacefulness.


Pakistan shock South Africa to enter final: Rediff Sports


----------



## duhastmish

Well t20 is anyways a wwf game and nothign to be serious about. As said by pakistani team captain himself.

I dont know why people are taking ti too serious , Indian exit from world cup came at good time it will make sure the downfall of t20 cricket. and the real cricket will come on front page.


Lol - yes grapes are sour - he he he he . 

But i stil lthink srilanka will go all the way. they play good in finals against no aussie team.


----------



## Patriot

Pakistan must win Finals if we donot win the finals then Younis Khan butt should be kicked as soon as he lands in Pakistan.


----------



## duhastmish

HAHAHAHAHA saad , lol chill man, 
i think this relax attitude actually helped pakistan. being underdog they performed out of expectations.
without any pressure. and for their own good they need to carry on like this.
remember how chilled afridi was during that inning. Out there jsut for fun.

But we all know - subcontinent public is not much forgiving to its stars.


----------



## XYON

moha199 said:


> hahah what was that



Looks like you do not know Punjabi. Let me translate;

BALLAY BALLAY PAKISTAN
(Very Good, Very Good Pakistan)

CHAK DAY PHATAY
(Please pick up the woodwork!)

TAY PHAN DAY PHATIAN
(and break the little sticks)

Thank You!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada

it doesnt matter even if we loose. we have come a long way and all the team members have performed well. younus did a great job IMO. pakistan was a source of big entertainment throughout this tournament. T20 is just fun. it was made a big thing by indian who started their IPL. now i guess things will go back to wat india is gud at. 
and i dont care wat indians say or do. its their lif.


----------



## XYON

duhastmish said:


> *Well t20 is anyways a wwf game and nothign to be serious about.* As said by pakistani team captain himself.
> 
> *I dont know why people are taking ti too serious , Indian exit from world cup came at good time it will make sure the downfall of t20 cricket. and the real cricket will come on front page.*
> 
> 
> Lol - yes grapes are sour - he he he he .
> 
> But i stil lthink srilanka will go all the way. they play good in finals against no aussie team.



Ah! Oh! I smell something familiar & pungent!!....Oh Yeah....Its stupidity and jealousy combined! 

The look on Indian faces is categorical and true to the nature of Anti-Pakistan feelings that we all so familiar with here in Pakistan.

Good! Burn Baby Burn to a CRISP!


----------



## SecularHumanist

oye balle balle jee 

Dil Dil Pakistan  

Umar Gul is just too good with his yorkers 

Inshallah we will win the final now


----------



## Jihad

It's been a great pleasure and joy to watch our team in this tournament.
I really believe Pakistan gave this T20 tournament alot of color, i'm so proud, seriously, I loved the videos from ajpirzada and Bezerk, thanks alot, wish we all could be watching the final together with the people from Defence.pk and hope that we win and celebrate untill we fall asleep!
I'm so happy about this, like Younis said, this was for the Pakistani people and for our ex-coach Bob Woolmer who passed away.
Younis has proven to be shaky at times with his decisions, but nonetheless, he dared taking risks and he often took the right choices which suited our team well, big props to him for that, he keeps the boys under tight control, I love the way he deals with our young bowler Aamir and gives him a tap on the back after a lesser moment with the ball for Aamir.
That's great to see, the old teaching the young, and the young using the lessons learnt to produce something great out of it. 

LET'S WIN THIS TOURNAMENT AND INSPIRE PEOPLE ALL OVER THE WORLD!!
PAKISTAN ZINDABAD!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaburCM

Patriot said:


> Our neighbors are burning
> PAKISTAN IN FINAL
> by jugal kishore on Jun 19, 2009 09:53 AM | Hide replies
> 
> South Africa's defeat at the hands of Pakistan has been a shock for most Indians. This is a double blow to our cricket fans,with India exit& Pakistan's entry to the final.China & Pakistan are the two most hated countries by Indians their success, specially the former's brings desolation amongst us.
> *Yesterday's win of Pakistan was too much to bear for an eighteen year old Maharashtrian youth, who took his life in my city(as mentioned by him in his suicide note).*I feel pity for his parents. The hatred spewed by our politicians& some so called social organisations against Pakistan, has led to this incident
> 
> and.......
> 
> I wish bad for Pakistan
> by Unfriendly on Jun 19, 2009 08:51 AM | Hide replies
> 
> I wished that Pakistan lose semi finals. Now I wish Pakistan lose finals. Even if Pakistan wins, my bad wishes will always be with Pakistan. All the Indian people who wish that Pakistan win the World Cup are absolutely spineless. They have conviniently forgotten the terror Pakistan has unleashed in India. India was a peaceful country. But because of these Pakistanis, India has lost its peacefulness.
> 
> 
> Pakistan shock South Africa to enter final: Rediff Sports



Good riddance.  Well, the feeling is pretty much mutual I must admit. I'm glad India are humiliated in the super 8 phase. It was an absolute joy. Now, let's win the trophy and hope that some more of these cockroaches self-destruct. They multiply like rats. Damned, 1 billion of these sub-humans is just too much to bear...


----------



## Patriot

BaburCM said:


> Good riddance.  Well, the feeling is pretty much mutual I must admit. I'm glad India are humiliated in the super 8 phase. It was an absolute joy.


They're quite disparate..


> our Indian players are richest crickiters in the world , indulging in fame and prosperity while pakistan players have been deprived of playing International cricket,no foreign countries like to visit them and were not allowed in IPL,in fact getting a chance to play they see as oppurnity.Thatswhy we feel very frustated that despite we have very good team ,players did not give their best.





> muslims are good attackers be it game or voilance. they are number one in attacking. that's why pakistan entered in to final.





> Have u people forgotten what the **** have done to us? How many of our innocent countrymen have lost thier lives to these wicked wolves? Be it sport, business or politics-- every INDIAN should say a big NO to the pakis. I will pray to GOD that either Srilanka or Windies take the cup away.


 oh my god..
Pakistan shock South Africa to enter final: Rediff Sports


----------



## BaburCM

^^ LOL A joy to see your enemy burn out of rage. These skinny cockroaches are going to commit mass suicides if we win the final. Malnourished veggie curry suckers. Fingers crossed. It's an absolute crime that these people are breathing. Give me back my oxygen you cockroach! LOL Some day I wish I can go to war with these people and slaughter them. Just settle the score on the battlefield. That is my ultimate wish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waqasjj

y my post is removed?


----------



## moha199

epool said:


> Looks like you do not know Punjabi. Let me translate;
> 
> BALLAY BALLAY PAKISTAN
> (Very Good, Very Good Pakistan)
> 
> CHAK DAY PHATAY
> (Please pick up the woodwork!)
> 
> TAY PHAN DAY PHATIAN
> (and break the little sticks)
> 
> Thank You!


hahah i do know Punjabi , its just i couldnt get your last line. you know how it is some times brain fart


----------



## All-Green

It is a sport and by god it is time our nation sees something good on TV other than the TTP activity report...
Great match between two really determined teams.

Kudos to Kallis for fighting like he did.
Afridi really proved again that we can never count him out...boom boom 
Pakistan has always been one of the most entertaining and seriously talented teams in both bowling and batting...it appears that this still holds true in this young squad as well.

Lose by one run and it is still a defeat but winning by same margin is an entirely different feeling and well deserved.
We should pay no mind to what any commentator says because eventually it is the outcome that matters and we outplayed the toughest team of the tournament so far (in my opinion) so very well done indeed.

If we win the final all these comments shall be forgotten and the commentators would have to eat their own words...

As the saying goes victory has many fathers but defeat is an orphan...so it will be the case with the experts...

Even if we are 2nd place i still think the team deserves respect...think about how much they have been playing with all the nonsense that has been going on...excellent performance and great moments to cherish.

Good luck in the final, Lads!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lockheed F-16

Unlike many other teams, underdogs Pakistan came to the ICC World Twenty20 with very little match practice and had a poor run at the warm-ups as well. But that did not deter the team in the group games as they were aggressive in their approach. Paceman Umar Gul and off-spinner Saeed Ajmal took opponents for a swing and spin. Gul also became the first man in T20 cricket to claim a 5-wicket haul. Gul&#8217;s excellent figures of 5-6 against New Zealand showed Pakistan can surprise anyone.


----------



## Lockheed F-16

Ajmal on the other hand kept testing the batsmen with his off-spinners throughout and helped Pak seal the semi-final berth by taking 4-19 against Ireland. Gul, with 12 wickets in 5 matches, leads the wicket-takers chart with Ajmal (11) on the second spot. If these new-found sensations get their momentum going, Pakistan, who were runners-up in the first edition can very well finish first.


----------



## Lockheed F-16



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lockheed F-16



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

* Kallis walked up to him and stared and Afridi's response was an attempt to get under the skin of the bowler. "He [Kallis] came close to me, I gave him a kiss," Afridi said. "A flying kiss." *

the kiss of death for SA!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jihad

I can't stop listening to the song: Hai Koi Hum Jaisa - Strings!

Perfect atmosphere, gotta love all the white and green in the video aswell with young and old dancing together, true Pakistani spirit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beskar

*Afridi's kiss of 'Death' to Jacque Kallis!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuakataftab




----------



## ajpirzada

hahahahahahahhahahah
i didnt know its gonna be this funny. kallis looked quite confused after gettin this 'kiss of death'.


----------



## shuakataftab

Oh some one else posted it


----------



## Jihad

LOL, HILARIOUS!!
Afridi is the man!!


----------



## ajpirzada

*Bringing Nottingham to a standstill * 
| By Russell Staves 

When Younus Khan tagged Twenty20 cricket as &#8216;WWF&#8217; he was absolutely spot on &#8211; you had to wrestle your way out of Trent Bridge last night as jubilant Pakistan supporters poured into the streets around the ground following their stunning win over South Africa.

Few people gave Pakistan a chance against a relentless South Africa side that had bulldozed their way through to the semi-finals.

Pakistan, on the other hand, were battered by England and squeezed through their group at the expense of Holland. Both games led Younus to conduct bizarre press conferences, first branding the newest form of cricket mere "fun" before comparing it to wrestling.

Like those old WWF storylines of the late 1980s, perhaps the Pakistan skipper was just setting us up for last night&#8217;s sucker-punch.

Wins over New Zealand and Ireland in the Super Eights booked a place in the semi-final where Shahid 'Boom Boom' Afridi, Pakistan&#8217;s Hulk Hogan, finally batted like everyone knows he can, blasting a quickfire half-century before bowling out Herschelle Gibbs and AB de Villiers.

South Africa coach Mickey Arthur said before the game that Gibbs was working on two new shots in retaliation to the series of innovative strokes being unleashed this tournament, the Dilshan scoop being the most high-profile.

Unfortunately, time spent refining the &#8216;Gibbs&#8217; meant he neglected the most important shot in the game &#8211; the forward defence &#8211; as Afridi squeezed a top-spinner between bat and pad.

*That wicket further revved up the Trent Bridge crowd, probably 95 per cent Pakistan supporters, who reached fever pitch by the time 17-year-old Mohammad Aamer charged in to bowl the final over.*

*JP Duminy did his best to silence the shrieks but even his mighty clunk for six over midwicket was drowned out by the Pakistan fans who created a din at the climax of the thrilling encounter.

Khan told journalists in his press conference that winning the tournament would be a huge boost for his countrymen back home, many of them embroiled in bitter skirmishes, particularly in the north, where the skipper hails from.*

The state of their cricket is not much better, the recent terrorist attack on the Sri Lanka team in Lahore forcing the Pakistan side to becoming something of a wandering team.

With no international side willing to tour Pakistan for security reasons, Khan, Afridi and co will be forced to play &#8216;home&#8217; matches in Dubai, Abu Dhabi and even England.

*Khan added that Pakistan are always well supported when they play in England and that he would relish a return to these shores.

Traffic was brought to a standstill outside the ground for almost two hours as jubilant fans ran through the stationary cars waving flags.

Ecstatic drives whacked their horns and music reached levels normally reserved for a Guns 'n' Roses concert. Police even needed to close the London Road Bridge as the celebrations raged into the night.

&#8220;It took me an hour to do about 100 metres,&#8221; said my taxi driver after I left the ground at 11pm, just as the commotion began to die down. He still had to complete a few swerves that Lewis Hamilton would have been proud of as the party continued in the city centre.

&#8220;Imagine if they win it,&#8221; he added.*
Bringing Nottingham to a standstill - Blogs - TwelfthMan - ECB


----------



## Al-zakir

How was it even possible? This is insane....

West Indies 1/3 (1.5/20 ov)......


----------



## Screaming Skull

Al-zakir said:


> How was it even possible? This is insane....
> 
> West Indies 1/3 (1.5/20 ov)......



All bowled!!!!!!! and all ducks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Imran Khan

hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry cup coming to asia again.even in sri lanka or pakistan no harm.


----------



## Al-zakir

Man west Indian heading toward embarrassing defeat by Lankan. 

West Indies 54/4 (10.0/20 ov)


----------



## Jihad

Chris Gayle is Windies only hope right now, if he goes out, i'll stop watching the match lol.


----------



## Al-zakir

West Indies 86/6 (14.4/20 ov)

* Required RR 14.29
* Sri Lanka RR 7.90


----------



## Peace_maker

its Pak vs Sri...Asia will be champion....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lockheed F-16

*TIMES OF INDIA*

Why Pakistan is in T20 final
Avijit Ghosh Friday June 19, 2009 


About a fortnight ago when I wrote the blog, Why Pakistan must win Twenty20 World Cup, I was flooded with colourful abuses. An overwhelming majority of respondents labelled me "unpatriotic." Many appeared convinced that India was going to win the World Cup and that Pakistan will be knocked out in the first round.

They had their reasons, I guess. Some were political and had little to do with cricket. But for a variety of reasons, many genuinely believed that Pakistan wasn't going to put up a good show. To begin with, Younis Khan and company hadn't seen much of international cricket in recent times. That apart, none of them had played in IPL2. Even in the practice games, the team hardly inspired confidence. 

So how come Pakistan is playing Sunday's final while MS Dhoni's million dollar boys nurse their wounds. Let us try to analyse:

1. Unlike us, Pakistan improved with every game: Younis Khan and his men looked rusty in the warm-up matches. But rather than being dismissive or cocky, they worked on their shortcomings. Whenever they were pushed into a do-or-die situation, they came up trumps. In other words, they didn't crumble under pressure; instead they revelled in the condition. In terms of natural talent, Pakistan is second to none. It is always a case of putting it together. Luckily for them, they have peaked at the right time. 

2. Great bowling: Just like Sri Lanka&#8217;s M3, Pakistan has three of the best bowlers on view: Umar Gul, Shahid Afridi and Saeed Ajmal. Gul is the only bowler to get reverse swing in the entire fortnight. His yorkers remind you of Waqar Younis. With the exception of Malinga, nobody is bowling better at the death. No one is able to smote either Afridi or Ajmal. Both spinners are getting plenty of wickets too. At times, Afridi has been exceptional. Everybody will remember the delivery that castled Gibbs. The two are taking care of Pakistan's middle overs. 

3. Man of the moment: In every key game, Pakistan has found a man of the moment. Against the Kiwis, Gul took 5 for 6, the best ever in the history of T20. And he still had an over to spare. Against South Africa, Afridi discovered he could put bat to ball again. Result: carnage. There have been some great cameos too. Just compare the batting of Kamran Akmal and MS Dhoni. Look at the difference in the strike rates. It's staggering.

4. Nice blend of old and new: As India in 2007, a bunch of young guns are firing for Pakistan. The 17-year-old paceman Mohammed Aamer looks a potential Wasim Akram. Nobody's missing out-of-form Sohail Tanvir. Opener Shahzaib Husan has looked the part. His carefree 35 off 28 balls against New Zealand, before he was stupidly run-out, was just what his team needed. Similarly, the return of Abdul Razzak has added depth to both batting and bowling. The jigsaw pieces have fallen in place.

5. Improved fielding: Traditionally their Achilles Heel, Pakistan's fielding was abysmal in the earlier stages. Fielders dropped catches as if the ball was carrying the swine flu virus. But their performance in the semi-final was unrecognisable from their earlier flops shows. I know one swallow doesn't make a summer. But isn't it ironical that Shahid Afridi's Scott Styris catch is the best of the summer? 

6. Captain cool: He is not snapping at journalists in press conferences or skipping national awards ceremony. Younis Khan is simply scoring runs at a brisk speed. Even when fielders are dropping catches or making schoolboy errors, he remains cool and encouraging. He is making mistakes too. His decision to bowl Fawad Alam against South Africa defied reason. But he is leading boldly from the front. Younis has infused a karo ya maro spirit in the team. Having been denied the opportunity to turn out in IPl2, and consequently starved of the goodies, the Pakistanis are also playing for professional pride.

As I had written earlier, every country wanted to win the Cup. But nobody needs the trophy as badly as Pakistan. For even in the worst of times, sport has always acted as a balm for wounded souls. A World Cup triumph can give the terror-ravaged nation an unsullied reason to be happy. Even if it doesn't happen, Younis Khan and his men have already given Pakistan plenty to be proud of.



*Great article by an Indian editor*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Jihad

Beautiful article, that's all I can say.


----------



## ajpirzada



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

BaburCM said:


> ^^ LOL A joy to see your enemy burn out of rage. These skinny cockroaches are going to commit mass suicides if we win the final. Malnourished veggie curry suckers. Fingers crossed. It's an absolute crime that these people are breathing. Give me back my oxygen you cockroach! LOL Some day I wish I can go to war with these people and slaughter them. Just settle the score on the battlefield. That is my ultimate wish.





*I don't understand why you insist on acting this way. Whatever your sentiments about Indians, there is no reason to openly abuse and insult people. This isn't just about you, you also ruin the reputation of this forum as a place where people from both sides can get together and discuss issues with civility, even if they hate the other side.

I gave you plenty of leeway, and interacted with you personally to get you to improve your attitude because you used to be a good poster - now you merely post trash.

We really don't need posters who don't just degrade themselves, but also degrade Pakistan and Pakistanis. At this point you are a liability to Pakistan, even if your sentiments expressed here are out of sheer patriotism and love for Pakistan (which I do not doubt).

1 month ban, and next time its permanent. I'll be sad to see you go, but go you will if this keeps up.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

You know, the content of the posts should have tipped me off earlier. I had to think back to someone else who posted similar garbage - maximus.

BaburCM ban is now permanent.

Yep, this is the same guy who called me a "hindu in disguise" in a PM right before I banned him last time as maximus.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peace_maker

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> You know, the content of the posts should have tipped me off earlier. I had to think back to someone else who posted similar garbage - maximus.
> 
> BaburCM ban is now permanent.
> 
> Yep, this is the same guy who called me a "hindu in disguise" in a PM right before I banned him last time as maximus.



Good job done!


----------



## Durran3

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> You know, the content of the posts should have tipped me off earlier. I had to think back to someone else who posted similar garbage - maximus.
> 
> BaburCM ban is now permanent.
> 
> Yep, this is the same guy who called me a "hindu in disguise" in a PM right before I banned him last time as maximus.



Finally.. Good job in banning that childish arrogant idiot!! I was very suprised how he was able to get away while posting absolute garbage and trash on a defence website. Good job keeping the boards clean AM..


----------



## Peace_maker

I dont care whoever wins now because cup will remain in Asia.But Pak has the upper edge.they are looking very hungry for victory.
Pakis even if they loose dont feel bad...Already they have won million hearts in Pak I guess.
Anyway I am going to support Pakis in final and expecting a big blast from Mr Misbah. Hope he will not let me down..

All the best...U hv dun a wonderful job..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## paritosh

i guess we'd all be watching the final...the pakistanis will obviously support their team...who'd we support?
surely we cant let the cricket bug die cus our team is out...i'd support pakistan...for they have turned the tide like none has...what about the rest of you?


----------



## duhastmish

I will support cheer leader!!!!Made to fly, jump, kick, flip and stunt!!!!!!

sassy sassy ladiesssssssss !!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot

Well after watching SR beating the **** out of other team i think PAK Might loose .


----------



## Rafael

Patriot said:


> Well after watching SR beating the **** out of other team i think *PAK Might loose* .



Younis Khan and his boys have other ideas!

We'll win INSHALLAH.


----------



## Patriot

I hope so man.It will be really nice if we win.


----------



## Moin91

Final against Srilanka will be very tough.... But Insha'Allah we will win.
Pakistan Zindabad


----------



## Peace_maker

chak de..chak de ....Pakistan world cup chak le!!!
maar de..maar de ..Misbah chakke(sixer) mar de!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arsalan shafique

INSHALLAH we will win the world cup!!!!


----------



## SummerWine

http://blog.dawn.com:91/dblog/2009/06/20/to-pakistani-fans/

*To Pakistani fans*

Imran Yusuf offers advice to archetypal supporters of the Pakistan cricket team on the eve of the Twenty20 World Cup Final.

To the die-hard fan with an encyclopedic knowledge of Pakistan cricket who, every match, stares open-mouthed at the selection of Fawad Alam and asks, dumbfounded, What is he doing there?: Man, just get over it. Its like the meaning of life, or one of Donald Rumsfelds known unknowns. Just resign yourself to the fact that some things are forever beyond the understanding of us mere mortals.

To the guy whose girlfriend has developed a really annoying crush on Shahid Afridi: An Afridi 50 means well probably win the match and be World Champions. An Afridi failure means your girlfriend will go back to seeing him as a floppy-haired loser. For you, its a win-win situation, so stop worrying and love the Lala.

To the grand-father who keeps saying Test cricket is the only cricket Im interested in: Nobody believes you anymore, youve watched every game in the tournament and every time you watch a Test match you fall asleep within 10 minutes. Also, dont think we havent noticed you following the Womens T20 World Cup

To the nervous wreck who keeps saying that Mohammad Aamir is too young to take the new ball and also to bowl at the death: Stop looking at his age and look at his performances. Hes been superb. And in any case, he might not be 17. The ages of young Pakistani cricketers are as dubious as those of old Hollywood actresses.

To the pseudo-intellectual who despises sports, dismissing them as charades diverting the masses from their real struggles, and claims to be reading in his room but is actually listening intently through the walls whenever voices are raised: Nothing matches sport for epic drama, narrative complexity, bodily intelligence, psychological strength and sheer fun. So put down your Albert Camus novel and join us in the TV room. And for what its worth, Camus once wrote that what I most surely know in the long run about morality and the obligations of men, I owe to sport. Oh, its not all sport you despise, only cricket? Well then, how about this from another certain favourite of yours, Harold Pinter: I tend to think that cricket is the greatest thing that God ever created on earth. Enough said.

To the Khala who barely watches the match because shes continuously saying duas for the team: Pakistan cricket is not that important. Besides, God created everything for all eternity, so one imagines He probably enjoys Test cricket more than T20.

To the young Khala with a glint in her eye: I dont mind you talking about the appeal of certain players in the team, but please try to use a word other than dashing for Younis Khan. And yes, we know that Malik used to be cuter.

To the patience testing bore who spends most of the game, irrespective of the match situation, saying, But you never, ever know with Pakistan: Perhaps thats true, but at least one always, always, always knows with you, and what youre going to say. Put some chilli chips in your gob and shush up.

To the young man watching with his in-laws: This is your chance to let your hair down and release all that pent-up aggression caused by endless takalluf. Spew out gaalis, jump and shout. Enjoy yourself! For one night only your mother-in-law will turn a blind eye, and who knows, maybe your father-in-law will finally take a liking to you.

To the young woman watching with her in-laws: During the match your worst fears will be confirmed. You werent being paranoid  they really are that weird.

To the nice person who knows nothing about cricket but is curious by nature and has a genuine anthropological interest in whats going on: Dont ask. Not today. Im not being rude, I just dont think the Twenty20 World Cup Final is the time to explain why its not LBW when the ball pitches outside leg-stump.

To the uber-nationalist who thinks its all about Pakistan, that our side is blessed with unique divine talents, that were only really playing ourselves because if we play well nobody can stop us, and if the other team wins, its only because Pakistan had an off day: Thats somewhat conceited when the opposition includes Mendis, Murali, Malinga, Sangakkara, Jayawardene, Jayasuriya, Dilshan  (Ill stop there. This is getting depressing.)

To British-Pakistanis: If we win, make sure you celebrate like theres no tomorrow, because there probably wont be for you. After blowing of all those horns, youre all going to be locked up in prison for life on charges of noise pollution.

To the college student whose opinions seem suspiciously second-hand: We read Osman Samiuddins articles, too.

To the girl who loves to prove shes one of the guys and (very loudly, so the whole room can hear), bemoans  and it is always a moan  Razzaqs lack of pace and Kamrans attempt to pull off too many pull-shots and Malik not clearing the field: Weve noticed you only ever say negative things about the team  a clear case of trying too hard.

To the girl who really is one of the guys and actually knows her cricket inside out: Dont worry about the girl above. We know who you are.

To the Pakistani-American kids who are here on their summer vacation and visiting family: Watch your language. Dont say pitcher, home run or curve ball, no matter how appropriate these parallels might be and however much they make you feel closer to your mother culture. Oh, and while were at it, its summer holiday, not vacation.

To the insecure middle-aged man who has always been indifferent about cricket and wishes he had more interest, but hasnt watched a game since the last World Cup: Stop saying, Its ok. Misbah is still to come, he can win us the game. Just stop it. Misbahs been awful all tournament and if nobody points this out to you, its because they dont want to hurt your feelings.

To the serious Uncle who cautions against unbounded optimism and doesnt believe were going to win even when we need 1 run off 38 balls with 7 wickets in hand: I know youve been burned by the Pakistan team so many times that you dont want to make yourself vulnerable. But whats the point of the game if you cant loosen up and enjoy the moments as theyre happening? So chill out, smile with your family, cheer and chant alongside them. Be free. (However, this freedom does not extend to dancing. You are still not allowed to do that under any circumstances.)

To the guy who has recently found religion and now perceives it in everything he sees: When Pakistan win a match, it is not a victory for Islam and a triumph over infidels, just as, when we lose, it is not punishment from God.

To the Pakistani who is supporting Sri Lanka because of the wonderful time she had on holiday there, because the people there are so nice, and its a beautiful country: Why watch the match when theres a direct flight from Quaid-e-Azam International to Colombo at 21.30? Oh, how we will miss you. Do send a postcard. Cheerio.

To the friend who masks his inner passion, nervousness and juvenile hope with an aloof demeanor and smart-*** one-liners: Stop being ironic about everything. Its alright to lose your cool and admit your heart soars and leaps and does somersaults at the glorious sight of an Umer Gul run-up.

To all of us: In Song of Myself, Walt Whitman writes, I also say it is good to fall, battles are lost in the same spirit in which they are won. Win or lose, if our team play with passion and commitment, we should all applaud them for the heroes they are, and thank them for the joyous diversion theyve provided over these past two weeks. (Yeah right! If we lose, see you at Liberty Market for a good old-fashioned dose of effigy burning.)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## duhastmish

Peace_maker said:


> chak de..chak de ....Pakistan world cup chak le!!!
> maar de..maar de ..Misbah chakke(sixer) mar de!!!



Everything ok ? peace ???lol i think indian exit from world cup hurt your real bad.

You are indian and you are just not suppose to support pakistan in a criket match. lol , its a sports and its always good to have healthy rivalary.


----------



## Hasnain2009




----------



## Draft

I will support Sri Lanka. They deserve to win coz they have remained undefeated till now unlike Pakistan. 
Go Sri Lanka Go.


----------



## salman nedian

It will be the game of toss. The team batting first will win the final so Younis must practice to win the toss. If Windies had won yesterday we could have hoped that Pakistan will bat first because they would bat second even after winning the toss. But let&#8217;s see what happens tomorrow.

Best of Luck to Pakistan team!

This world cup would be for the Muslims of sub-continent and the whole world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SummerWine

Chokers in the pack? | Switch Hit | Cricinfo Talk | Cricinfo.com

The Switch Hit Cricket Show 

_Chokers in the pack?Text size: A | A June 19, 2009Did South Africa throw away their semi final, or were Pakistan simply too strong? The Switch Hit team discuss._

Worth a listen guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jihad

*I don't know about you guys, but i'll be sitting infront of my PC (unfortunately not TV) and watch the match with a huge Pakistani flag acting as a cape for me.
Oh man, wish I was in either Pakistan or England at the moment to celebrate this with brothers and sisters.
Whatever happens, our squad has done the unimaginable, the unforgettable.*

*Men with je ne sais quoi
 
Pakistan's march to the final is a tale of teams sometimes do things nobody expects them to*


Who knows how these things come about? Wonderful things happen in this world that we struggle to explain, and that is no bad thing. That, in fact, contributes to the very beauty of those things. Pakistan is replete with such inexplicability, not least those occasions when their cricket team is on a roll when absolutely nothing suggests they can be. 

Consider how Pakistan came into this tournament. They had played a piffling 10Tests and 50 ODIs since the beginning of 2007; no other side was that undercooked. Their last international home assignment was interrupted by a terrorist attack, which, in effect, meant they will not have any more home assignments for some time. And they weren't exactly rushed off their feet before then. They weren't allowed by their own government to take part in the IPL, and in short found themselves outcasts as cricket was reborn. 

When they arrived in England, they practised and played fully burdened by this. Some of their performances - wins and losses - only reaffirmed their general rustiness. They dropped more catches than Oprah lost pounds, they didn't find the right XI until the second game of the Super Eights. Their captain, apparently, wasn't taking the whole thing seriously enough; that he was among the tournament's leading run-scorers, even though his own chief selector didn't think him a Twenty20 player, only revealed how the rest of the batting was struggling. The bowling hit and missed. Not to forget, of course, the permanent rumours of rifts, cliques and intrigues, in the absence of which it is entirely plausible the whole Pakistani state might collapse. 

And yet here they stand, on the verge of winning a tournament nobody outside their own camp (and only some inside it) really gave them a shot at. A triumph it already is, come what may Sunday. Astrophysics may be easier to comprehend than this situation, even if it is unlikely astrophysics has ever brought as much joy as this. 

It has been an uneven, uplifting ride, in the best traditions of Pakistan. It is the kind that lights up a big tournament. Just to know that they are still capable of it is relief in itself; indeed the worst fear over the last two years was that Pakistan had succumbed to the curse of bland mediocrity. But to know that they are still capable of doing what they did to South Africa in the same fortnight as what they allowed England to do to them, is to know that the soul of all Pakistan sides is alive and well. 

It is a complex soul, built on tigerish defiance, outlandish talent and bravado but also drama, tragedy and farce all at once. It is not entirely what we saw in the 1999 World Cup, for that was a strangely well-grooved, dominant Pakistan. It wasn't entirely what we saw in the inaugural World Twenty20 either, for even then Pakistan seemed eerily consistent. No, this run has been of a piece with, as nobody in Pakistan has forgotten, the 1992 World Cup, where, for no obvious reason, Pakistan suddenly transformed from a mohalla second XI into the world's best. Everything came together to some great, central magnetic pull, as if it inevitably had to, in a wonderfully calculated way even though almost none of it was calculated. 

The progress has been visceral, based on instincts good and bad, using mostly their acute lack of international cricket to play with real verve and energy, a real hunger to perform on the big stage so often denied to them. They have progressed for no other reason than that they have wanted it more than others 

Then, as now, Pakistan played a succession of do-or-die games and lived to not just tell the tale but boast about it. Not always, but often, that situation brings out the fight in Pakistan. It makes sense in a way when Shahid Afridi says he plays each game as if it is his first and last. It is a curious way of approaching sport, but he isn't alone in that, and if you have four do-or-die games, as Pakistan have had in this tournament, it isn't the worst attitude in the world to go into them with. If it doesn't scramble focus, it sharpens it. 

Then, as now, they have sensed momentum and grasped it, not fully in control but riding it nevertheless. How it's found is arbitrary. In 1992, the win against Australia and a legendary talking-to sparked it. Here, Afridi's catch turned not only the game against New Zealand, but Pakistan's tournament. And suddenly, inexplicably, things began to fall into place, a chain reaction that simultaneously made sense and no sense. 

One XI was settled upon at just the right time, openers found, batting order rejigged, and it has rolled along since. Abdul Razzaq's return was not spectacular, but his impact was vital. His two wickets set up the New Zealand win, but his threat - perceived or real - with bat freed up Afridi. Such things are not planned and cannot be accounted for. Other heroes emerged swiftly; Umar Gul, Saeed Ajmal, Mohammad Aamer, even young, ungainly Shahzaib Hasan, all rallying around a captain, who by the time South Africa came along, was not smiling so much any more, or treating the whole shebang as a bit of fun. 

What didn't fall into place simply ceased to matter. They dropped two catches against South Africa and their wicketkeeper had his first poor game in some time behind the stumps. But it didn't matter, for at critical moments it went right for them, like Shoaib Malik's calm pocketing of a Jacques Kallis loft, and even Fawad Alam's direct hit to send back Albie Morkel. Aamer had forgotten to run to the non-striker's end to collect Alam's throw, a very basic lapse that ultimately didn't matter. 

So much have things fallen into place that, just as in 1992, when Imran Khan shunned prevalent bowling caution and told his attack to forget about extras and only concern themselves with wickets, so Pakistan rendered tenets of modern-day cricket a little less relevant in this tournament. Preparation, fitness, fielding, discipline, unity and multi-dimensional players - these have mattered less as Pakistan have gone along, and in a sense that has made it even more wonderful, this happy, uncaring mockery of the way professional sport is heading. The progress has been visceral, based on instincts good and bad, using mostly their acute lack of international cricket to play with real verve and energy, a real hunger to perform on the big stage so often denied to them. They have progressed for no other reason than that they have wanted it more than others. 

Good news was needed desperately and not for the first time cricket has been the bearer

How necessary this run was, too, unlike 1992. Pakistan was a safer country then and a safer bet in cricket. There is no need to recount in detail what is happening to the country. There is war in parts of it and not much cheer in the rest. Conflicts have weighed heavily on the minds of at least three players from the particularly unsettled NWFP. It is apt that the trio - Afridi, Younis and Gul - have done most to drag Pakistan to where they are, but no player is immune to the gloom. Good news was needed desperately and not for the first time - but for the first time in a long time - cricket has been the bearer. The mood will not change drastically whatever happens against Sri Lanka. 

It was necessary also in this uncertain new world of cricket, where there is more money and less time, a world which was in danger of passing Pakistan by. By reaching the final of the premier World Twenty20 event twice, Pakistan has said to one and all that they are still a force, no matter what the strife, that they cannot be ignored or sidelined in this world. Men such as Afridi, Gul, Akmal and Ajmal cannot be ignored in this world. They can contribute richly to it. 

Pakistan matters because no team could have pulled off what they have just pulled off and in the manner they did. Their march has not been just a great cricketing tale or a fine sporting one; it is a simpler, more important one of how men do things sometimes nobody expects them to, of how from any darkness light can emerge. Even if we're not sure how the tale was written, how long it will go on and when, or whether, it will happen again, we must celebrate it, be grateful for it and not forget it. 

*Osman Samiuddin is Pakistan editor of Cricinfo.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ajpirzada

im goin to london to see the match with my friends. not lords. its just gonna be some sports bar.... 
when we had a final against australia, my whole family and i went to murree to watch it. but we lost and that whole trip to murree ended up in a disaster.


----------



## fatman17

salman nedian said:


> It will be the game of toss. The team batting first will win the final so Younis must practice to win the toss. If Windies had won yesterday we could have hoped that Pakistan will bat first because they would bat second even after winning the toss. But lets see what happens tomorrow.
> 
> Best of Luck to Pakistan team!
> 
> *This world cup would be for the Muslims of sub-continent and the whole world*.



i would dedicate it to all the cricket lovers - wherever they may be!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

ajpirzada said:


> im goin to london to see the match with my friends. not lords. its just gonna be some sports bar....
> when we had a final against australia, my whole family and i went to murree to watch it. but we lost and that whole trip to murree ended up in a disaster.



wish you Good Luck!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paritosh

duhastmish said:


> Everything ok ? peace ???lol i think indian exit from world cup hurt your real bad.
> 
> You are indian and you are just not suppose to support pakistan in a criket match. lol , its a sports and its always good to have healthy rivalary.



well i support good cricket...the indian team dint give any...Sl and pak are the right package...
on a side note...i am almost thankful that it is not another indo-pak final...like the last time...each wicket is like a jab in the chest...the tension freaks me out...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

People die in Indo pak finals.. heart attacks galore


----------



## Skywalker

Batting would be the key to success in final, as who ever bats better will clinch the worldcup. Hope that this time we will be on the winning side. Inshallah.


----------



## Lockheed F-16

Representatives of the four host nations of the World Cup 2011 will meet at Lord's today to discuss what can be done with the 14 matches that were originally scheduled for Pakistan. The recommendations from this meeting will be taken up by the ICC's commercial board that will meet on June 25 as part of the governing body's annual conference. 

ICC president David Morgan, vice-president Sharad Pawar and Pakistan board chairman Ijaz Butt met on Friday to discuss the best manner in which a decision could be reached on Pakistan's matches. "I am pleased we have made progress on this matter," Morgan said. "We believe we have come up with that means now, through the meeting of the host countries, and if they are able to produce a recommendation when they meet on Saturday then that can be tabled for consideration by the ICC's commercial board next Thursday." 

Butt, however, was disappointed that organisational issues surrounding the World Cup remained unresolved and that the legal proceedings the PCB has brought against the ICC would continue. "I had hoped and expected the support of my Asian co-hosts in resolving these organizational difficulties," he said. "I am deeply disappointed that no progress was made despite the intervention of both the ICC president and vice-president. 

"This means that rather than harmony amongst the co-hosts of the 2011 World Cup we will have disagreement and legal dispute. I do hope that they will reconsider their unreasonable stance so that the legal dispute can be resolved and a hugely successful World Cup organized in 2011." 

As per last week's meeting, it was decided that Pakistan would not host matches in the 2011 tournament because of the security situation in the country but the PCB will be recognised as hosts and retain fees from its original allocation of 14 matches. Morgan had said the ICC would consider outsourcing Pakistan's matches to Abu Dhabi and Dubai, though co-hosts India, Sri Lanka and Bangladesh were keen to have the matches remain in the subcontinent.


----------



## Peace_maker

duhastmish said:


> Everything ok ? peace ???lol i think indian exit from world cup hurt your real bad.
> 
> You are indian and you are just not suppose to support pakistan in a criket match. lol , its a sports and its always good to have healthy rivalary.



I felt very happy that We lost under the captaincy of Dhoni..I wish we should loose in West indies as well.I want Dhoni out of team b4 starting supporting India.he is the guy because of Dravid Gangully is out of team.Even he tried for sachin too. 

Anyway for this world cup I am supporting Pak..


----------



## ajpirzada

*Men with je ne sais quoi*

Pakistan's march to the final is a tale of teams sometimes do things nobody expects them to

Osman Samiuddin

June 20, 2009

Who knows how these things come about? Wonderful things happen in this world that we struggle to explain, and that is no bad thing. That, in fact, contributes to the very beauty of those things. Pakistan is replete with such inexplicability, not least those occasions when their cricket team is on a roll when absolutely nothing suggests they can be. 

Consider how Pakistan came into this tournament. They had played a piffling 10 Tests and 50 ODIs since the beginning of 2007; no other side was that undercooked. Their last international home assignment was interrupted by a terrorist attack, which, in effect, meant they will not have any more home assignments for some time. And they weren't exactly rushed off their feet before then. They weren't allowed by their own government to take part in the IPL, and in short found themselves outcasts as cricket was reborn. 

When they arrived in England, they practised and played fully burdened by this. Some of their performances - wins and losses - only reaffirmed their general rustiness. They dropped more catches than Oprah lost pounds, they didn't find the right XI until the second game of the Super Eights. Their captain, apparently, wasn't taking the whole thing seriously enough; that he was among the tournament's leading run-scorers, even though his own chief selector didn't think him a Twenty20 player, only revealed how the rest of the batting was struggling. The bowling hit and missed. Not to forget, of course, the permanent rumours of rifts, cliques and intrigues, in the absence of which it is entirely plausible the whole Pakistani state might collapse. 

And yet here they stand, on the verge of winning a tournament nobody outside their own camp (and only some inside it) really gave them a shot at. A triumph it already is, come what may Sunday. Astrophysics may be easier to comprehend than this situation, even if it is unlikely astrophysics has ever brought as much joy as this. 


****


It has been an uneven, uplifting ride, in the best traditions of Pakistan. It is the kind that lights up a big tournament. Just to know that they are still capable of it is relief in itself; indeed the worst fear over the last two years was that Pakistan had succumbed to the curse of bland mediocrity. But to know that they are still capable of doing what they did to South Africa in the same fortnight as what they allowed England to do to them, is to know that the soul of all Pakistan sides is alive and well. 

It is a complex soul, built on tigerish defiance, outlandish talent and bravado but also drama, tragedy and farce all at once. It is not entirely what we saw in the 1999 World Cup, for that was a strangely well-grooved, dominant Pakistan. It wasn't entirely what we saw in the inaugural World Twenty20 either, for even then Pakistan seemed eerily consistent. No, this run has been of a piece with, as nobody in Pakistan has forgotten, the 1992 World Cup, where, for no obvious reason, Pakistan suddenly transformed from a mohalla second XI into the world's best. Everything came together to some great, central magnetic pull, as if it inevitably had to, in a wonderfully calculated way even though almost none of it was calculated. 

The progress has been visceral, based on instincts good and bad, using mostly their acute lack of international cricket to play with real verve and energy, a real hunger to perform on the big stage so often denied to them. They have progressed for no other reason than that they have wanted it more than others 

Then, as now, Pakistan played a succession of do-or-die games and lived to not just tell the tale but boast about it. Not always, but often, that situation brings out the fight in Pakistan. It makes sense in a way when Shahid Afridi says he plays each game as if it is his first and last. It is a curious way of approaching sport, but he isn't alone in that, and if you have four do-or-die games, as Pakistan have had in this tournament, it isn't the worst attitude in the world to go into them with. If it doesn't scramble focus, it sharpens it. 

Then, as now, they have sensed momentum and grasped it, not fully in control but riding it nevertheless. How it's found is arbitrary. In 1992, the win against Australia and a legendary talking-to sparked it. Here, Afridi's catch turned not only the game against New Zealand, but Pakistan's tournament. And suddenly, inexplicably, things began to fall into place, a chain reaction that simultaneously made sense and no sense. 

One XI was settled upon at just the right time, openers found, batting order rejigged, and it has rolled along since. Abdul Razzaq's return was not spectacular, but his impact was vital. His two wickets set up the New Zealand win, but his threat - perceived or real - with bat freed up Afridi. Such things are not planned and cannot be accounted for. Other heroes emerged swiftly; Umar Gul, Saeed Ajmal, Mohammad Aamer, even young, ungainly Shahzaib Hasan, all rallying around a captain, who by the time South Africa came along, was not smiling so much any more, or treating the whole shebang as a bit of fun. 

What didn't fall into place simply ceased to matter. They dropped two catches against South Africa and their wicketkeeper had his first poor game in some time behind the stumps. But it didn't matter, for at critical moments it went right for them, like Shoaib Malik's calm pocketing of a Jacques Kallis loft, and even Fawad Alam's direct hit to send back Albie Morkel. Aamer had forgotten to run to the non-striker's end to collect Alam's throw, a very basic lapse that ultimately didn't matter. 

So much have things fallen into place that, just as in 1992, when Imran Khan shunned prevalent bowling caution and told his attack to forget about extras and only concern themselves with wickets, so Pakistan rendered tenets of modern-day cricket a little less relevant in this tournament. Preparation, fitness, fielding, discipline, unity and multi-dimensional players - these have mattered less as Pakistan have gone along, and in a sense that has made it even more wonderful, this happy, uncaring mockery of the way professional sport is heading. The progress has been visceral, based on instincts good and bad, using mostly their acute lack of international cricket to play with real verve and energy, a real hunger to perform on the big stage so often denied to them. They have progressed for no other reason than that they have wanted it more than others. 


****

How necessary this run was, too, unlike 1992. Pakistan was a safer country then and a safer bet in cricket. There is no need to recount in detail what is happening to the country. There is war in parts of it and not much cheer in the rest. Conflicts have weighed heavily on the minds of at least three players from the particularly unsettled NWFP. It is apt that the trio - Afridi, Younis and Gul - have done most to drag Pakistan to where they are, but no player is immune to the gloom. Good news was needed desperately and not for the first time - but for the first time in a long time - cricket has been the bearer. The mood will not change drastically whatever happens against Sri Lanka. 

It was necessary also in this uncertain new world of cricket, where there is more money and less time, a world which was in danger of passing Pakistan by. By reaching the final of the premier World Twenty20 event twice, Pakistan has said to one and all that they are still a force, no matter what the strife, that they cannot be ignored or sidelined in this world. Men such as Afridi, Gul, Akmal and Ajmal cannot be ignored in this world. They can contribute richly to it. 

Pakistan matters because no team could have pulled off what they have just pulled off and in the manner they did. Their march has not been just a great cricketing tale or a fine sporting one; it is a simpler, more important one of how men do things sometimes nobody expects them to, of how from any darkness light can emerge. Even if we're not sure how the tale was written, how long it will go on and when, or whether, it will happen again, we must celebrate it, be grateful for it and not forget it. 
Osman Samiuddin is Pakistan editor of Cricinfo
Men with je ne sais quoi | Opinion | Cricinfo Magazine | Cricinfo.com


----------



## ajpirzada

funny thing is that im gettin more and more confused as to wat will make me more happy. victory for a country which didnt abandon us in harsh times or victory for my country? i guess ill be equally happy; doesnt matter who wins. or i might be slightly more happy if sri lanka wins. pakistan has already done miracles on the field which no one can deny. and i am pround of my team

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

*No losers in a match that's bigger than the game*

Sambit Bal 

June 20, 2009

That the favourites and the glamour boys have all vacated the stage has provided the World Twenty20 the most poignant finale possible. By their presence in the final, Pakistan and Sri Lanka have offered cricket the opportunity to be bigger than itself: from being a mere spectacle, there is now the prospect of cricket serving a greater purpose. 

That the two best, most varied, and most individualistic bowling sides have made it to the final of the premier tournament in Twenty20, a format that gives batsmen obscene liberty, is itself a cause for celebration. But if you allow yourself to see the broader picture, the matters of bat and ball become insignificant before the human possibilities the final offers. Among all those participating in this tournament, no two nations need the lift sporting success can bring more than Sri Lanka and Pakistan. 

Sri Lanka has just emerged from the bloodiest of civil wars that has claimed thousands of lives and left many more painful memories. The victory over the Tamil Tigers has been costly and, while there is a measure of self-congratulation, the fractures in society remain. 

In Pakistan, the war might have just begun. The state of cricket in Pakistan is a fairly accurate illustration of its position in the real world. Younis Khan, a man of many admirable qualities, pointed out - perhaps unwittingly but poignantly - that the strife of the cricket team merely mirrors the state of the nation. More than the chaos, though, the country, like its cricket, is in danger of being pushed to the margins - and, worse, a point of no return. 

What can a mere sporting win do? A lot. There is no overstating the healing power of sport. Sports fans live their dreams through the lives of their sporting heroes and win radiates joy. And it's a joy that spreads easily and it helps forge bonds and ease pain, however momentarily. Most sportsmen are aware of this power and that this makes them worthy. 

It is unlikely that when they go out in their country's colours tomorrow the Sri Lankans and the Pakistanis will be oblivious to the wider significance of the match. Rather than weighing them down, such knowledge should be empowering. It can invest their game with a little more meaning and passion. Twenty20 is not a game of grand ideas and epic performances. It's a game of moments; inspiration matters. 

Sri Lanka are among the most-loved teams in world cricket. What's not to love? They play an interesting, engaging and endearing brand of cricket. Their style is a triumph of natural flair and individual spirit over the rigours of process. They carry no bloated egos and most of them play with a smile. Their desire to win hasn't overpowered their necessity to lead a normal life and they haven't allowed success to spoil their manners. 

I asked Mahela Jayawerdene last year, when he was still the captain, if it was a challenge for him and senior players to manage the sudden stardom of Ajantha Mendis, who had just landed an IPL contract. Jayawardene answered with breathtaking simplicity and clarity. The culture played a big part, he said; at the end of the day there are certain values that everyone had to fall in line with. Whoever didn't fit into those sets of rules and goals wouldn't be part of the team, irrespective of how good they were. 

Even if you were neutral, Sri Lanka are a team whose success makes you feel good. 

And Pakistan - has there ever been a more confounding and enthralling team? Always in tumult, always in strife, always on the edge, and often in the spotlight for the wrong reason, yet always potential winners. 

No one, least of all the players themselves, has ever known what they will, or can, do next. Bereft of match practice, plagued by controversies, and running low on resources, what business did they have to reach the final? However, though it seems ages ago, weren't they in the final of this very tournament a couple of years ago? 

The last time they won a world tournament was in 1992. Then too they began their campaign in disarray and lived from match to match. That team had more quality and a leader who could rouse them. This time, they made it to semi-finals almost stealthily and then knocked out the favourites with a bravura performance. 

The mere thought that they could win the tournament would have been staggering a couple of weeks ago but now, standing on the edge of possibility, they can do anything. 

Going by how they have played so far, Sri Lanka deserve to win but Pakistan need it more. It's a clich&#233;, but there will no losers tomorrow.
No losers in a match that's bigger than the game | Cricket Features | ICC World Twenty20 2009 | Cricinfo.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DarkStar

salman nedian said:


> This world cup would be for the Muslims of sub-continent and the whole world.



Are you seriously unhinged?

What does Pakistan winning the world cup have to do with Islam? What about the millions of christians, hindus, sikhs, Ahmedis who are Pakistanis, will the cup not be for them?

And why should we force this cup down other muslims' throats...it would be another thing if they claimed the cup as their own, quite another for us to claim it for them...


sheez....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DarkStar

Great article...I'm a fan of Sambit Bal's cricinfo articles...and I detest Osman Samiuddin, whose whole effort in writing seems to be to make a clever quip in every paragraph.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

DarkStar said:


> And why should we force this cup down other muslims' throats...it would be another thing if they claimed the cup as their own, quite another for us to claim it for them...
> 
> 
> sheez....



Well I appreciate his sincerity as he saying it with intention of Muslim brotherhood. I don't know about other however you can count me in. I have been and will celebrate every win with my bros.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hasnain2009

*ICC T20 World Cup Final

Taliban vs LTTE

08:00pm*​
j/k


----------



## Nemesis

*Journey a triumph of human spirit*

On the morning of March 3 in Lahore, the world of cricket was shaken to the core. The horrific attack on the Sri Lankan team bus, as it pulled into the Gadaffi Stadium ahead of the third day of the second Test against Pakistan, was the moment a thousand preconceptions were destroyed. Cricket's presumptions to diplomatic immunity had been mocked by the forces of evil, and as Pakistan spiralled into sporting exile and Sri Lanka's traumatised players rushed home to the bosom of their families, the obvious reaction was to wonder "what now?" for the great game.

Three and a half months later, and sport's great gift for reinvention has delivered a contest that flicks two fingers at the perpetrators of the Lahore atrocity, and proves that - without wishing to overload the sentiment - the human spirit cannot be crushed by cold calculation. Pakistan and Sri Lanka will take centre stage at Lord's on Sunday for the final of the most joyful international tournament the game has arranged in years. Twenty20 may be cricket for hedonists, but after everything these two teams and their respective nations have been through of late, the need to lay on a party suddenly feels like the only serious obligation.

"It is a fitting reward for the courage of the team in the way they have played the tournament," said Kumar Sangakkara, Sri Lanka's statesmanlike captain. "All the players have got through Lahore, but what it brought home to us is that we are just the same as everyone else. Sometimes it is nice to be reminded of your mortality, especially when the press and everyone else blows you up to be more than that in this sporting culture. But we've shown no fear and we've gone to play cricket, and it's a fitting reward for that attitude."

If Sri Lanka enter the final as favourites, it is only by dint of their exceptional consistency throughout the tournament. Unlike South Africa, the one-dimensional steamrollers who were spectacularly upstaged by the mercurial Pakistanis at Trent Bridge, Sri Lanka's unbeaten run owes itself, if you like, to a Barcelona-style carousel system, in which the identity of the day's gamebreaker is impossible to call until the damage has already been done. One day, Ajantha Mendis will sweep through the midfield, the next it's Lasith Malinga, while Muttiah Muralitharan's enduring class allows no liberties to be taken against his four overs. And then, every once in a while, up will pop a totally random destroyer, such as Angelo Mathews, the three-wicket wrecking ball against West Indies on Friday.

And yet, Pakistan have developed some serious momentum in the latter stages of the tournament. Their captain, Younis Khan, laughed in the face of their group-stage trouncing against England, dismissing Twenty20 cricket as "fun", and later likened it to WWF wrestling as well. His comments caused consternation at the time, particularly for the thousands of passionate Pakistan fans whose presence and exuberance at all matches have been among the highlights of the competition. But internally, his words had a soothing effect on a side that had lacked meaningful match practice since a low-key one-day series in UAE. As soon as they hit their stride with a walloping of New Zealand at Lord's, Younis' impassioned defence of his star bowler, Umar Gul, in the face of ball-tampering insinuations, left no-one in any doubt as to the galvanised nature of their campaign.

Gul's peerless death bowling remains one reason why Pakistan have the potential to go one step better than in 2007, when Misbah-ul-Haq's traumatic aberration delivered India a five-run victory and instigated a Twenty20 revolution. Shahid Afridi's big-game mentality and bamboozling legspin is another. Set against their wiles is the sensational form and innovative eye of Tillakaratne Dilshan, who produced his most orthodox innings of the tournament on Friday and still came within ten yards of posting the second century in Twenty20 international history.

But whatever happens, it's all about to come down to 40 overs of fiesta cricket in front of a packed house at Lord's, and on this occasion, the old adage "to the victors, the spoils" somehow doesn't seem fitting. Sunday's final is not merely a celebration of cricket, it is a celebration of life. And that's a very serious reason to abandon any lingering hang-ups about the place of 20-over cricket in the grander scheme of the game, and simply get on with the important business of letting the hair down. Joie de vivre has carried these two teams into the final, and it will sustain them in victory or defeat.

http://www.cricinfo.com/ci/content/current/story/409927.html


----------



## Moin91

*Pakistan aim to conquer SL for T20 crown*

Sunday, June 21, 2009
From Khalid Hussain

LONDON: It will be a battle featuring two of the most potent bowling attacks in the ICC World Twenyt20 when Pakistan and Sri Lanka will clash in the second consecutive all-Asian final in the brief history of the tournament.

It will also be a battle between the might of Tillakaratne Dilshan, the tournaments highest run-getter and Shahid Afridi, the tournaments biggest sensation.

Almost 15 weeks after the March 3 terrorist attack on Sri Lanka cricketers in Pakistan, the two nations would take centre-stage when they clash for the ICC World Twenty20 trophy here at Lords on Sunday (today).

Pakistan have marched into the final on the back of impressive bowling performances from the trio of Umar Gul, Shahid Afridi and Saeed Ajmal.

They flopped early on, losing to England and Sri Lanka but resurrected their title campaign with convincing wins against the Netherlands, Ireland, New Zealand and South Africa.

Intikhab Alam, the Pakistan coach, exuded confidence ahead of the grand finale.

The boys are peaking at just the right time, he told The News following his teams final practice session here at Lords on Saturday evening.

Im very confident about tomorrow though I must say that its going to be a very tough game.

Pakistan will be looking towards their key match-winners Shahid Afridi and Umar Gul to deliver again.

Afridi was in fire in the semifinal against South Africa, hitting a solid 51 and then took two key wickets to set up a seven-run win.

It is our big day tomorrow and Im confident all of us will click (in the final), said Afridi, who can finish as the player of the tournament for the second time in a row if he manages to lead Pakistan to the title.

Pakistan fell shot by five runs against India in the final in 2007, but this time the team is confident of going all the way.

We are here after giving our best and will do that again tomorrow, said pacer Umar Gul, the highest wicket-taker in the tournament.

The momentum is there and all we need is to go out there and give our best, said Intikhab, who was Pakistans manager when they won the 1992 World Cup Down Under. But it wont be easy.

Sri Lankas accent to the final has been more emphatic with six wins in a row that included a 56-run triumph over West Indies in Fridays semifinals at The Oval.

Their batting has revolved around Dilshan, the brilliant shot-maker who has accumulated 317 runs in the tournament at an average of 63.70 with a strike-rate of 148.30. Dilshans unbeaten 96 against West Indies was easily one of the best knocks in the brief history of Twenty20 Internationals.

With veteran Sanath Jayasuriya, Dilshan forms one of the most reliable opening pair in world cricket. Next come the two seasoned campaigners  Kumar Sangakkara and Mahela Jayawardene  making the batting line look rock-solid at the top of the order.

Sri Lankas formidable batting line-up is, at times, bettered by their bowlers. Their M-squad that includes Muttiah Muralitharan, Ajantha Mendis and Lasith Malinga, got a shot in the arm with the induction of another member on Friday. Pacer Angelo Mathews tore through the West Indian top order at The Oval with a series of wicket in quick succession to join the three Ms ahead of the final.

So is Pakistan captain Younis Khan concerned about it. We dont worry about anything, he said. If we play to our potential we can beat them.

But Younis was quick to admit that Sri Lanka are a tough side to beat.

Sri Lanka is a very balanced team. They have top class players especially their spinner, he said.

Kumar Sangakkara, his counterpart, made it clear he wont be taking anything for granted. We will take a lot of confidence into the final against Pakistan. Well concentrate on getting our basics right, well be responsible and execute our game plan.

The one thing that makes Sangakkara wary of Pakistan is their unpredictability. But he hoped that match-winners like Dilshan will help Sri Lanka overcome Pakistan.

I have run out of superlatives for Dilshan. He is a pioneer stroke-maker in Twenty20, said Sangakkara after Fridays win against West Indies. The best thing is that he understands his role and has become very responsible and mature. He has finally understood how good he is.

Younis, meanwhile, was hopeful that Pakistani supporters will turn out in large numbers at Lords to back their team.

Wherever we have played (in this tournament), the support from our fans has been great, he said. Im confident tomorrow will be even better.

Teams (probable):

Pakistan: Kamran Akmal (wk), Shahzaib Hasan, Shahid Afridi, Shoaib Malik, Younis Khan (captain), Misbah-ul-Haq, Abdul Razzaq, Fawad Alam, Umar Gul, Saeed Ajmal, Mohammad Aamer.

Sri Lanka: Sanath Jayasuriya, Tillakaratne Dilshan, Kumar Sangakkara (captain/wk), Mahela Jayawardene, Chamara Silva, Jehan Mubarak, Angelo Mathews, Isuru Udana, Lasith Malinga, Muttiah Muralitharan, Ajantha Mendis.

Pakistan aim to conquer SL for T20 crown


----------



## Moin91

*Younis eyes green triumph*

Sunday, June 21, 2009
LONDON: Pakistan vowed on Saturday to play the game of their lives in a bid to cheer up embattled countrymen back home as they prepared to take on in-form Sri Lanka in the ICC World Twenty20 final here at Lords on Sunday (today), write Khalid Hussain.

The green juggernaut has taken the 12-nation spectacle by storm, swaggering into the title clash with authoritative wins over New Zealand and South Africa and is now focusing on overcoming the unbeaten Sri Lankans to grab the big prize this evening.

A match in international cricket seldom gets bigger than this. Younis Khan summed it up when he said that it would be like a dream come true if he lifts the trophy at the home of cricket.

Its the World Cup, its the final, its Lords with such a crowd.

Its a chance for us to make our biggest dream come true, said the Pakistan captain ahead of the grand finale.

Younis was spot on when he declared that a World Cup triumph today will boost his nations morale back home.

There are lots of problems back home especially in the north. Im from Mardan and I know its bad, he said. It would be fantastic for Pakistan if we win tomorrow and will be great for the future of our cricket as well.

Having won their last three games in a row after a shaky start, Pakistan are all set to field the same team that outclassed Ireland, New Zealand and South Africa to march into the final. We are going to have the same team because there are no injuries, said Younis.

It would be Pakistans third World Cup final in the last ten years, having lost the previous two against Australia (1999) and India (2007).

Younis was confident it would be a case of third time lucky for Pakistan. We will try to finish this time, he said. We must win this tournament because it would be a great achievement for me and my team.

Seldom has a single cricket match put so much responsibility on a team. If Pakistan win today, it would send a wave of happiness in a country that is dogged by suicide bombings, political uncertainty and economic downslide.

Its a great responsibility but the boys are dedicated and focussed and Im very confident ahead of the final.

The spotlight will be on Shahid Afridi, when Pakistan take the field against the Islanders. The seasoned all-rounder lit up the contest with intense outings in previous games and is expected to play a major role in Pakistans campaign for the title.

But Younis tried to play down the Afridi factor, saying that its all about playing as a team.

Its not only Afridi, he said. We have other match-winners like Umar Gul, the young Mohammad Aamer. There are also a couple of in-form batsmen in our team.

Having watched Sri Lanka thrash West Indies in a one-sided semifinal at The Oval on Friday night, Younis underlined the fact that a good start would be key to success in the final.

They (Sri Lanka) took three quick wickets and then went on to win easily, he said. If we get a good start, we could do the same.


Younis eyes green triumph


----------



## Draft

Peace_maker said:


> I felt very happy that We lost under the captaincy of Dhoni..I wish we should loose in West indies as well.I want Dhoni out of team b4 starting supporting India.he is the guy because of Dravid Gangully is out of team.Even he tried for sachin too.
> 
> Anyway for this world cup I am supporting Pak..


That's disgusting. U r happy that India lost, coz Dravid and Ganguly were not in the team? Whether u like it or not Dhoni is the best captain India has ever had, better even then Ganguly. As for these senior players, cant comment on others but Ganguly definitely needed to be kicked out.


----------



## Peace_maker

Draft said:


> That's disgusting. U r happy that India lost, coz Dravid and Ganguly were not in the team? Whether u like it or not Dhoni is the best captain India has ever had, better even then Ganguly. As for these senior players, cant comment on others but Ganguly definitely needed to be kicked out.



It might be disgusting for you but for me Dhobi is disgusting.Don't forget that it is Dada under whom we started winning.


----------



## s90

Goodluck for the match


----------



## Imran Khan

i can't wait now for final battale.


----------



## Jihad

Yeah, I can't wait either, I will be watching this, if I don't reply during the match or after the match it's because i'm at my cousins house watching.
What a day this is gonna be....


----------



## Lockheed F-16

You all know some streams


----------



## Jihad

http://cricket.rockpk.com/
Cricketmadness.Com
World Cup t20: LIVE ICC World Twenty20 2009 from England
http://ecricketscorelive.blogspot.com/2009/06/icc-t20-world-cup-live-streaming-links.html
Live Cricket - Watch Cricket Stream, Free Cricket, Cricket Online
Welcome to Desi-Tv.net

These all work I think, some might not at the moment, or all of them don't work untill the final really begins.
Check them all out, usually different qualities, I gathered them from different members on this board and websites by myself.
ENJOY!! AND DON'T FORGET..to say your dua (prayers) before the match starts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lockheed F-16

Du'a: May God help our team, especially our openers!


----------



## DarkStar

Draft said:


> That's disgusting. U r happy that India lost, coz Dravid and Ganguly were not in the team? Whether u like it or not Dhoni is the best captain India has ever had, better even then Ganguly. As for these senior players, cant comment on others but Ganguly definitely needed to be kicked out.



Dhoni is the best captain INdia ever had?

I must be on another planet then.

Ganguly is the captain who transformed the team into one that can actually win matches on tour, it instilled the team with fire and passion...hardly the forte of bharatia teams of the past.

Azharudding was a great captain of Bharat, and not to mention the one eyed, Nawab Pataudi...all of these captains were greats, who took Bharat to antoher level. Dhoni has not achieved any of what these greats did.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beskar

Jihad said:


> ENJOY!! AND DON'T FORGET..to say your dua (prayers) before the match starts.



170 million people and their prayers are with our team today. I even heard that SSG commandos and army personnel who are active on the front line are praying specially for our team today. You can't go wrong with such prayers and if you do, then obviously we cannot question the Grand Architect's plans and decisions. 

Go Pakistan team Go! Bring the World Cup home, and let us hold our heads up high with pride and joy one more time, InshAllah!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Bezerk said:


> 170 million people and their prayers are with our team today. I even heard that SSG commandos and army personnel who are active on the front line are praying specially for our team today...



... and meanwhile, the Taliban are branding the T20 WC 'UnIslamic' and those participating in the spectacle 'Kaafirs'.

In fact I almost wish they did, final nail in the coffin as far as Taliban popularity goes ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moin91

*Hum Hain Pakistani*





beautiful song.... Dedicated to Pakistan Team.

Pakistan Zindabad


----------



## Peace_maker

**** VS SRI...
My money is on PAK..Lets see wat happens....


----------



## Moin91

another beautiful song...
*Jazba Junoon*






*Go Go Go* *PaKisTaN*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lockheed F-16

Sri Lanka won the toss and elected to bat


----------



## Hasnain2009

Who will bat 1st?


----------



## Hasnain2009

Lockheed F-16 said:


> Sri Lanka won the toss and elected to bat



****!


----------



## salman nedian

Lockheed F-16 said:


> Sri Lanka won the toss and elected to bat



Bad toss to loose.


----------



## DarkStar

any good quality streams...??? plz share.


----------



## DarkStar

earlier i'd said, whoever bats first will win...it will be difficult for Pakistan...


----------



## Hasnain2009

dilshan gone on duck!


----------



## Patriot

1 out and 0 score in 1st over.Awesome Fielding.


----------



## Hasnain2009

Another gone!


----------



## Peace_maker

jayasyria gone!


----------



## Peace_maker

26 for 3..Srilanka


----------



## DarkStar

wow...3 wickets gone..jayasuriya and the dangerous dilshan..gone...wow..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

Jayawardane gone!


----------



## DarkStar

must be dreaming this!!!


----------



## Hasnain2009

SL 34/4
6 Overs


----------



## Hasnain2009

Boom, boom. Afridi into the attack.


----------



## pak-marine

umer gul is the man .....! go on umer whop the lankan a**


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

5 Down!!!!!!


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

6 Down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Al-zakir

Unbelievable, Oh man.


----------



## Al-zakir

Anyone got live stream


----------



## s90

amazing man!  good performance


----------



## s90

95/6 (16.3 Ovrs)


----------



## Al-zakir

Got it

STREAMING SPORTZZ: Today Streams::::>


----------



## DarkStar

umar gul yeh kya gand kar raha hai...short balls...jeez..


----------



## DarkStar

India vs Bangladesh ICC T20 Worldcup Cricket Online Streaming |Watch ICC T20 World Cup Cricket online live videos and Highlights

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

With KS they could still get to 150, and the helpful conditions apply for the great SL bowling attack as well.... yes yes, I know I'm being the cynic and pessimistic, who secretly hopes but just can't express it ...


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

grrrrr.............


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Gul recovering his form a bit ..


----------



## Al-zakir

What the hell


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

TARGET 139- very competitive total given the SL bowling attack.


----------



## Patriot

Very hard to win now.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

It will not be easy to win but who knows?


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Patriot said:


> Very hard to win now.



We are in the finals, when no one expected us to be, and we ripped apart the mighty SL batting lineup.

Whether we win the final or not, its something to be proud of.

But GODDAMIT, they better put up a fight and try to win the whole thing!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Goodperson

Pakistan are doing well and are the favorites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

nice......like it


----------



## s90

Pak 38/0 (5.4 Ovrs.)


----------



## Al-zakir

Yes few more to make them nervous.......


----------



## pak-marine

afridi here ....


----------



## Al-zakir

yes brother..........will win insh'allah


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

I can't WATCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

but I am ....


----------



## Al-zakir

Afridi doing his thing. Victory i can smell.....


----------



## Al-zakir

Pakistan 97/2 (13.6/20 ov)


----------



## Jako

Boom boom....what a six......pak minutes away from being champions....and another four......


----------



## Al-zakir

Stop us if can.......


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

NAIL BITER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

*MUBARRAKANNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

New T20 Champion " Pakistan "


----------



## SummerWine

Congrats the World Champions PAKISTAN


----------



## Jako

CONGRATS.......YOU ARE THE NEW WORLD CHAMPIONS

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HAIDER

Mubarak to everyone...........a fresh air ....after long nights of depression in my country....


----------



## Nemesis

Congrats to Pakistan.

I remember saying in this thread that Sri Lanka will win. I guess i've eaten humble pie. They beat two undefeated teams on their way to the championship, they deserved to win.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## brahmastra

congratulations to all pakistani cricket fans..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Durran3

CHAMPIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONSSS


----------



## Introvert

Congratulations team Pakistan


----------



## Al-zakir

Mubarak to my Pakistani brother for a fabulous win. We are equally proud. I am heading out to celebrate

Team Pakistan zindabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pak-marine

boom boom pakistan ....... chak day .... Pak well done , v showed the class and game , proven pak is the champ ........ !!!!!!!! luv u pak


----------



## Omar1984

PAKISTAN WON!

PAKISTAN ZINDABAD!



P.S. Can moderators please change the name of the thread to Pakistan won...seriously why does everything have to be about India in this forum.

PAKISTAN ZINDABAD! 

PROUD TO BE PAKISTANI!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SummerWine

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> *MUBARRAKANNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​



AM your presence today was good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Omar1984 said:


> PAKISTAN WON!
> 
> PAKISTAN ZINDABAD!
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Can moderators please change the name of the thread to Pakistan won...seriously why does everything have to be about India in this forum.
> 
> PAKISTAN ZINDABAD!
> 
> PROUD TO BE PAKISTANI!



I agree. I have proposed to change the tittle long ago but Mod avoid my request.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salahadin

Mashallah we have wonnnnnnn i am loving it


----------



## Awesome

Mubarakaaaaaaaaaan!

Love this feeling!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SummerWine

This is no ordinary victory.....Faith played a very important part.


----------



## KSRaj

No one would predicted Pakistan to even qualify for the semi-finals, let alone win the cup.... 

But as I love to keep repeating myself about it.... 
"there can be no favourites in this format"

Congratulations Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry god bless pakistan and help us in game.so guys we are world champion now .many many many congs.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Bezerk said:


> 170 million people and their prayers are with our team today. I even heard that SSG commandos and army personnel who are active on the front line are praying specially for our team today. You can't go wrong with such prayers and if you do, then obviously we cannot question the Grand Architect's plans and decisions.
> 
> Go Pakistan team Go! Bring the World Cup home, and let us hold our heads up high with pride and joy one more time, InshAllah!



The underlined part really drove the importance of winning the Cup for me.

I dedicate this victory to the Jawaan's of our Fauj and the people of Pakistan, fighting the war for Pakistan, whether on the frontlines, or at home.

*PAKISTAN ZINDABAD!!!!!!*​

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Omar1984

This song is for all my fellow Pakistanis. Congratulations! 

Pakistan is the best! Proud to be Pakistani.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan

after win and last ball.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AliFarooq




----------



## SQ8

Best placard.. "INDIA.. Hope you are watching this right now"

So much for "Yeh cup kahin nahin jayega "

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DarkStar

Yaar...God is not just ours, he created everyone. Let us not involve God in what are, ate the end of the day, things of a trivial nature.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AliFarooq




----------



## Omar1984

DarkStar said:


> Yaar...God is not just ours, he created everyone. Let us not involve God in what are, ate the end of the day, things of a trivial nature.




Faith, Unity, and Discipline is what will make us succeed in every field

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salman nedian

Congrats to the Whole Nation.

We have done it.

Congrats to all our supporters throughout the world.


----------



## notsuperstitious

santro said:


> Best placard.. "INDIA.. Hope you are watching this right now"
> 
> So much for "Yeh cup kahin nahin jayega "



We all remember our loved ones in happy moments 

Well played Pakistan, congratulations. Enjoy


----------



## Awesome

A blast from the past






That was the official song of the 1992 world cup.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TOPGUN

We love you Pakistan mashallah you made us so proud our hearts are with you always!


----------



## Patriot

Long live Pakistan :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

We should really start setting up cricket camps all across the Pashtun areas. The second time our Pathan bhai has clinched the cup for us!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rafael

Stand up, Stand up, for the champions, for the champions... stand up 

Where is Sir Fatman? He's the biggest supporter of cricket in this thread...


----------



## IceCold

congratulations to our team. Its been too long since a victory came our way. I can't believe it man. Seriously when nations refused to even play with Pakistan, we showed them that we are still alive as a nation and we achieved what many thought to be impossible specially for a team who started by 2 losses.


----------



## Awesome

*STAND UP FOR THE CHAMPIONS!*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rajkumar

*congratulation to Pakistan *

reminded me of 1992 world cup.
despite all odds and speculation, they have shown that 'warrior is always a warrior' no matter how much rusty their armour is.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beskar

Congratulations to all my brothers and sisters, We've done it! And this time, the whole world was watching! The conditions didn't suit us, the turmoil came in our way, but our brave young men of Pakistan Cricket Team have given us a reason to lift our heads up high with pride and joy ONE more time! 

*JEEYAY PAKISTAN! JEEYAY PAKISTAN CRICKET TEAM! JIYAY AFRIDI! *

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Imran Khan

i just planing now were i go for dinner its my special night.


----------



## Awesome

StealthQL-707PK said:


> *Our team hasn't played for sometime whole year. AMAZING, we won our CHAMPION!
> *
> Most importantly games below:
> 
> Defeat New Zealand
> Defeat Ireland
> Defeat undefeated South Afrid
> 
> At last, defeat undefeated Sri Lanka.
> 
> Thanks to Allah for taught us to be patient.


We had to win each and every game after we lost to SL in the super eights. We did it!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome

*NOW GIVE US OUR CRICKET BACK!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome

I believe the fast short balls by Amir in the first over were the undoing of the SL team. It took them 6 wickets to settle in after that.

Great fight from them though. A truly deserving and meaningful second place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Enigma SIG

santro said:


> Best placard.. "INDIA.. Hope you are watching this right now"
> 
> So much for "Yeh cup kahin nahin jayega "



Never underestimate anyone is the moral of the story...


----------



## indian_blues

Congrats guys, enoy the moment. Best wishes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajkumar

so where is the party guys and off course BOOZE 
and something else, you know what i mean

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Interceptor

This Victory shows raw talent and the best world Cup finish ever, but most importantly it is a staunch below to those who thought they could conner Pakistan and take cricket away from it, we make the cricket and you play it, not the other way around.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Enigma SIG

Rajkumar said:


> so where is the party guys and off course BOOZE
> and something else, you know what i mean



you know where  

 oh jeeeeeeeyooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lockheed F-16




----------



## Omar1984

Pakistan nation ecstatic as Pak becomes T20 champion 

Updated at: 2346 PST, Sunday, June 21, 2009
KARACHI: People of Pakistan including Karachi started fire crackers, danced on streets and distributed sweets as Pakistan cricket team made the country proud by winning the Twenty20 World Cup after outclassing Sri Lanka in the final.

President Asif Ali Zardari on Sunday felicitated the nation on Pakistan glorious victory in the ICC World Twenty 20 Cup final against Sri Lanka at Lords.

The President in a message to the captain of Pakistani team, Yunus Khan congratulated him as well as the whole team and management for bringing laurels and pride to the country.



Can anyone from the major cities of Pakistan tell us how the scene is right now?


----------



## Awesome

Nemesis said:


> Congrats to Pakistan.
> 
> I remember saying in this thread that Sri Lanka will win. I guess i've eaten humble pie. *They beat two undefeated teams on their way to the championship, they deserved to win*.



There are so many parallels between this WC and the one in 1992. We beat NZ (semi) and England (finals), who were sort of undefeated before they came up against Pak.

Pakistan just barely made it to the semis then and they pretty much had to win every game at one point too.

Sanjay Manjrekar cracked a nice joke the other day in the game vs NZ. He said Younis Khan was so happy saying that this is a do or die game for us, because he knows this is when they perform their best. 

Guys turn on Geo, all of Pakistan is going nuts in celebrations!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lockheed F-16




----------



## fhassan

Omar1984 said:


> Can anyone from the major cities of Pakistan tell us how the scene is right now?



I live in Bradford, UK. Mainly Pakistani Area, and I can hear car-horns from the main road!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Interceptor

Asim Aquil said:


> We should really start setting up cricket camps all across the Pashtun areas. The second time our Pathan bhai has clinched the cup for us!



I so would love to see another 16 year old pull off century like Boom Boom Afridi did.

I think we need good opening pair Batsman for the coming World Cup Pakistan has always struggled in producing good pair, especially Amir Sohail and Saeed Anwar style.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Check out Mr. Jeem go!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Interceptor

Lockheed F-16 said:


> cS9na3-WeeQ[/media] - Pakistani Cricket Fans Terrorising Indians and South African Fans!!!!!



The indian were sitting ducks against the Pakistanis unlucky another victory for Pakistani supporters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brilTek

*Congratualtions to Pakistan Lovers*​
*BOOM BOOM Shahid Afridi Delivered Again*




*Pakistan -- The Champions*

*A Slap to those who conspired to oust Pakistan from cricket world*







*Pakistani are jubilant*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Awesome

Interceptor said:


> I so would love to see another 16 year old pull off century like Boom Boom Afridi did.
> 
> I think we need good opening pair Batsman for the coming World Cup Pakistan has always struggled in producing good pair, especially Amir Sohail and Saeed Anwar style.



I think Shahzaib should be groomed into a good position. If Akmal and Shahzaib pulled it off in good seaming English wickets then they will definitely be someone to watch for on Indian hard wickets. The only way I'd experiment with a change between those two would be to bring in Imran Nazir back and see how he does. You know hes the top performer in ICL. Him and Farhat have demolished ICL bowlers and are veterans of the Indian pitches now.

Batting will have to click, we need players who can post 300 on the score board while playing in India. We won't win that one with our bowling strength as we did here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Enigma SIG

Lockheed F-16 said:


> cS9na3-WeeQ[/media] - Pakistani Cricket Fans Terrorising Indians and South African Fans!!!!!



ahahahaha we deserved this cup man!!!


----------



## Awesome

Interceptor said:


> The indian were sitting ducks against the Pakistanis unlucky another victory for Pakistani supporters.


The English don't have fans... They have hooligans. I guess be it football or cricket, its all the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Interceptor

Asim Aquil said:


> I think Shahzaib should be groomed into a good position. If Akmal and Shahzaib pulled it off in good seaming English wickets then they will definitely be someone to watch for on Indian hard wickets. The only way I'd experiment with a change between those two would be to bring in Imran Nazir back and see how he does. You know hes the top performer in ICL. Him and Farhat have demolished ICL bowlers and are veterans of the Indian pitches now.
> 
> Batting will have to click, we need players who can post 300 on the score board while playing in India. We won't win that one with our bowling strength as we did here.



I agree with you there Imran Nazir has been excellent with the bat through out his carreer, he might of had the odd bad day but was it not the last IPL final of Lahore Badsha against another big team where a pulled off a stunning knock against them. I have always enjoyed his batting his aggression to get quick runs he has been the maverick Pakistani batting. I think the new PCB management should allow the players to come back in from IPL and let them play for Pakistan. Was Umar Gull not a IPL player before he got his big break trhough?

Our Bowelling strength as we are right now is unit of match winners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notting hill

congratulations to all .. tom is KEEMA day .. i am going to pester my pakistani friend with this request tom...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

notting hill said:


> congratulations to all .. tom is KEEMA day .. i am going to pester my pakistani friend with this request tom...



Keema? You know what that is? Keema is beef.

We Pakistanis love eating Keema too but we eat sweets (mathai) when we hear good news.


----------



## Imran Khan

i get sms from a friend

*ager hum har jaty to sab se ziada galyaan kis ko party?

answer: us driver ko jis ne sri lanken team ko lahore main bachaya*

lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TOPGUN

Parites and gatherings in NY & NJ took place as well i just back man it was fun will try to post some pic's long live Pakistan.


----------



## Omar1984

TOPGUN said:


> Parites and gatherings in NY & NJ took place as well i just back man it was fun will try to post some pic's long live Pakistan.



Pakistanis everywhere in the world are celebrating.

You made us proud today Pakistan cricket team.

May Allah always give Pakistanis good news. Ameen.


----------



## notting hill

Omar1984 said:


> Keema? You know what that is? Keema is beef.
> 
> We Pakistanis love eating Keema too but we eat sweets (mathai) when we hear good news.



no worries mate , we can have keema and then i dnt mind having sweets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Interceptor

*Top stories*

*Younis retires from T20 Cricket.*


*Afridi wants to captain Pakistan*
Yahoonews, IANS, 21 June 2009 
London: Pakistan's star all-rounder Shahid Afridi wants to lead his country in international cricket before retiring from the game.

Afridi, the chief architect of Pakistan's impressive ICC World Twenty20 campaign here in England, Sunday said it is his greatest wish to captain Pakistan before saying goodbye to international cricket.

The flamboyant Afridi is one of the senior players in the Pakistan team but is not considered as a future captain amidst the presence of current skipper Younus Khan and vice-captain Misbah-ul-Haq.

'It would be great if I get a chance to lead Pakistan before retiring,' said Afridi, who has impressed both with the bat and ball in the ICC World Twenty20.

However, Afridi made it clear that he has no problems with Younis. 'Younis is a great captain and a good leader,' he said. 'He has given me and other players a lot of confidence.'

Afridi, 29, according to some experts could be a good choice to captain Pakistan in Twenty20 internationals. 

Yahoo! Cricket News - Afridi wants to captain Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brilTek

*As Younus retires from T20, Shahid Afridi should be given a chance to lead pakistan in this format.*

*There is no one like Boom Boom Aridi*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salman nedian

Omar1984 said:


> Pakistan nation ecstatic as Pak becomes T20 champion
> 
> Updated at: 2346 PST, Sunday, June 21, 2009
> KARACHI: People of Pakistan including Karachi started fire crackers, danced on streets and distributed sweets as Pakistan cricket team made the country proud by winning the Twenty20 World Cup after outclassing Sri Lanka in the final.
> 
> President Asif Ali Zardari on Sunday felicitated the nation on Pakistan glorious victory in the ICC World Twenty 20 Cup final against Sri Lanka at Lords.
> 
> The President in a message to the captain of Pakistani team, Yunus Khan congratulated him as well as the whole team and management for bringing laurels and pride to the country.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone from the major cities of Pakistan tell us how the scene is right now?



People have gone mad here at Karachi. Fire crackers, people are dancing everywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skywalker

Thankyou Pakistan Cricket team for bringing joy and happiness for the Pakistanies. We are proud of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beskar

*Just came back from DHA lahore, and the celebrations were WILD! A sea of people everywhere, dancing and chanting on 'Jazba Junoon' and ' Ham hein Pakistani'! It was truly an AMAZING sight! *

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Lockheed F-16



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Omar1984

Lockheed F-16 said:


> Pw9g0ZHeEbU[/media] - Pakistan Win's T20 Cup in 2009 (Celebration In Multan Cantt)



If Multan is like that, imagine Lahore and Karachi.

Many people wont show up for school/work tomorrow I think.


----------



## brilTek

*Hai Koi Hum Jaisa*

*Proud to be Pakistani*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

wooo yeah i'm so happy !!!!!
My father is in karachi right now he says it's an incredible happy atmosphere people gone insane everybody's partying pakistan shirts and stuff being sold everywhere he says it's really lucky he's just happens to be in pak when they win T20 world cup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sergente rehan

WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS!!!!!!

Congratulations to all my brother Pakistani
Pakistan Zindabad!!

This is the demostration for all the propaganda done against Pakistani cricket team and to harm Pakistani cricket by diffrent forces but in the end Pakistan made it. we are still the best!!

At the end i want to congratulate also my Sirilankan friends; that they also played a great series and i'm very happy that they made it to come in the final and faced Pakistan! After all we are also good friends!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## dbc

sincères félicitations! to Nadja,iloveF16,DarkStar, Neo, AM and all Pakistani forum members

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Evil Flare

We all Friends Setup up Television & Big Speakers on roof of our apartment ..

What a Wonderful night of celebrations ..

I Scared out when Afridi Scored Final Run ..

nearly Firing from Every where starts .. 
I rushed downstair for avoiding Shell Rain of Bullets ...


What a Celebration PAK Team Gives to us ...
I will never Forget this Night ...


THANKS to ALMIGHTLY ALLAH for given this Victory


LONG LIVE PAKISTAN 


PAKISTAN ZINDABAD

PAKISTAN PAINDABAD

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## iioal malik

if any1 derserve world t20 cup that's pakistan.... we told the wolrd that it is not the fluke we got into the final 2nd time n this time we brought it down.god bless pakistan


----------



## Lockheed F-16

Death.By.Chocolate said:


> sincères félicitations! to Nadja,iloveF16,DarkStar, Neo, AM and all Pakistani forum members



Merci mademoiselle, je suis tres heureuse!!! Oh, j'adore Pakistan! Tres bon match et nous avons gagné!!!!


----------



## Omar1984

Here's a better version of Hai Koi Hum Jaisa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SEAL

@_______######################:
@_______######################:
@_______######################:
@_______######################:
@_______########@#############:
@_______#######_##############:
@_______######__##############:
@_______#####__######_/\_######:
@_______#####__######>','<######:
@_______#####__########`######:
@_______#####__$##############:
@_______#####___##############:
@_______#####____#############:
@_______######____@###/_######:
@_______#######________#######::
@_______#########____#########:
@_______######################:
@_______######################:
@_______######################:
@
@
@
@
@
@
@ 
Pakistan zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## dbc

Lockheed F-16 said:


> Merci mademoiselle, je suis tres heureuse!!! Oh, j'adore Pakistan! Tres bon match et nous avons gagné!!!!



Yes Pakistan won! it is true, you don't have to pinch yourself 
I am so happy for the people of Pakistan, I hope this is just the start, and the future brings many more reasons for the people of Pakistan to celebrate.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## shuakataftab

The celebrations here were awesome today :p


----------



## Coolyo

Pakistan ZINDABAD! We are Number 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Alhamdulillah!

Celebrations are also being held in Indian Occupied Kashmir!

AFP: Celebrations in Indian Kashmir after Pakistan win


Cool video:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jihad

I couldn't eat, was biting my nails off, untill Afridi finally hit that much needed six and a four afterwards in the 18th or 17th over...what a relief, it felt so amazing, we are blessed with Mashallah great players who all took their responsibility.
What a match, what a fortunate start for us when we were bowling, I wouldn't call it luck though, our bowlers are world class, you have to admit.
I just don't know what to say, so many emotions and feelings going through my body and mind, the adrenaline, the rush, the joy, after everything the team and the nation had been through, seeing Younis hold that cup, I was so proud, so proud to have cheered for Pakistan throughout this tournament, i'm ashamed that sometimes I gave up hope and didn't think that we'd make it this far.
I cannot be more proud at the moment, seriously, the feeling I got in my body was a feeling I missed for such a long time, it felt so incredibly good, god bless our team, god bless our people, god bless our supporters and god bless everyone.
It's like a fairytale, and with this worldcup, I have the feeling that our squad has given our people hope, much needed hope and joy, i'm so incredibly proud, I know it's a late reply, I still can't get over it, i'm so unbelievably proud, thanks to all our supporters including the Bangladeshi and Indian supporters who wanted us to win this one.

I'm loving every minute of this, the whole display of our team was like we hadn't seen before, instead of being inconsistent, shaky and unreliable, they played mature and with responsibility, it was beautiful.
This will inspire young and old, for now, I honestly can't say much, too much feelings to describe, *PAKISTAN ZINDABAD!! 
PEACE & PROSPERITY FOR ALL OF MANKIND!!!
LET US CELEBRATE, MUBARKANNNN!!! BROTHERS AND SISTERS!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jihad

*Cornered tigers roar once again*

Andrew Miller at Lord's 

June 21, 2009

Pakistan's victory brought joy in the streets of Islamabad and the scenes will be repeated all over the country 


A Pakistan with momentum is a beast that cannot be contained. England discovered that fact to their cost in 1992 at Melbourne, when Imran Khan's cornered tigers sprung at their throats to seize the country's first major global title. And now, a generation later but in a campaign of distinct and glorious parallels, Sri Lanka have also sampled the unstoppable alchemy that occurs when cricket's most emotional and temperamental participants find a way to meld their ambitions to their deeds. 

It doesn't always end up this way. Two years ago against India, in the inaugural World Twenty20 final in Johannesburg, Pakistan blew their chance for glory when Misbah-ul-Haq choked on his emotions at the end of a stunning match-turning counterattack, and chose the wrong ball to flick over fine leg. And then, of course, there was Pakistan's last appearance in the 50-over World Cup final, against Australia right here at Lord's in 1999, when the conviction in the performance and the margin in the result - eight wickets - exactly mirrored today's effect and upshot. 

In fact, it is a decade and a day since Pakistan's demolition at the hands of Australia, and only two players remain from that match. Abdul Razzaq bowled two overs that day for 13, having limped to 17 from 51 balls while batting at No. 3; Shahid Afridi flogged two fours in 16 balls, and wasn't called upon to put his legspin into practice. Ten years and a thousand memories later, Razzaq and Afridi rose to the needs of the hour and turned themselves into the game's critical performers. Like the identities of the teams in this poignant final, it was a detail that can only have been scripted by the fates. 

"Me, Shahid and Razzaq, we were chatting with the guys: 'Please this time we will hold our nerves and make our final touch'," said Younis, who added how surprised he had been by the maturity of Afridi's batting. "He took singles," he said in admiration of a man who added calculation to his aggression, and paced the chase to perfection. Two lusty swipes into the stands thrilled a packed Lord's, but not half as much as the scruffy leg-bye with which the title was sealed. Rare is the Pakistan team that puts substance over style, but when it occurs, the overall effect is electrifying. 

As for Razzaq, he had his own reasons to impress - his omission from the last World Twenty20 in South Africa was the catalyst for his defection to the ICL, which in turn led to his two-year exile from international cricket. He cut through the red tape last month, but only returned as a replacement for the injured Yasir Arafat last week. Nevertheless, he slipped effortlessly into his time-honoured utility role, this time as an under-rated old hand to balance the youthful aggression of Wasim Akram's acolyte, Mohammad Aamer. After nine deliveries of the final, old and young had claimed a pair of ducks between them. And those lead weights of expectation had been alchemised into gold. 

Both the captain and his Man of the Match hail from the troubled North West Frontier Province, and Afridi himself from the Khyber Agency, the symbolic frontline of Pakistan's War on Terror. Chaos can seem at times to be embedded in the Pakistani DNA, but as both men showed in their performances in this tournament, it does not have to be this way 

Younis has now stepped aside from Twenty20 cricket, much as Imran Khan bowed out on a high in 1992. For all his quiet insistence that this competition lacks the prestige of the 50-over World Cup, he knows that he and his players have achieved something wonderful, and every bit as lasting as the memories forged by Imran, Miandad, Wasim and Mushtaq, way back in the mists of time. 

"I'm the second Khan winning a World Cup for Pakistan, so I'm very proud of my Khans," said Younis. "This is my dream. I dreamed all the time of lifting the World Cup. My thinking in all my career is that I will be remembered for a team like 1992. I was not in the Imran Khan team, and this is a dream come true. I'm really happy. Though this World Cup is Twenty20, at least we won our second World Cup. This is a gift to our whole nation." 

He is not wrong. To get a sense of how much Pakistan needed this victory, you have to look beyond the bedlam in the stands at Lord's where a shimmer of bouncing green shirts gave a surface-level glimpse of the euphoria, and instead burrow deep into the parks and gullies of Karachi, Rawalpindi, Lahore and Peshawar, where a nation starved of joy has been given the timeliest succour. It is arguable, in fact, that there has been no more timely sporting victory since a newly unified South Africa won the Rugby World Cup back in 1995. 

Where Francois Pienaar's Springboks drew a newly unified nation ever more tightly together, the achievement of Younis's men has been to help slow the fragmentation of a state that is rapidly being considered by the world at large to have failed. Both the captain and his Man of the Match hail from the troubled North West Frontier Province, and Afridi himself from the Khyber Agency, the symbolic frontline of Pakistan's War on Terror. Chaos can seem at times to be embedded in the Pakistani DNA, but as both men showed in their performances in this tournament, it does not have to be this way. 

"If you see the whole nation, where law and order is not good, we are from them," said Younis. "How can we be consistent? With these kind of things going for us, if you see our cricket it is all the time suffering from a lot of things. After that we are still winning the World Cup. It is a great achievement for us. I am requesting to all of the countries you must come to Pakistan. Everybody knows law and order is not good but it is not our fault." 

For the moment, any prospect of cricket resuming in Pakistan is futile, despite the joy of this occasion and the hope for the future that it generates. But in the shorter term, what we witnessed at Lord's today was the will of a troubled nation to pull in the same direction. From the fight within the team to the reaction around the stands, it was clear how much the notion of Pakistan still means. Next summer, the prospect exists of England hosting their "home" Test series against Australia. Today was a taster of the euphoria that would bring. It must be allowed to happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jihad

Something makes me want to cry, god I love my team and our players, and how I love my country...damn!
Our veteran players e.g. Razzaq, Afridi, Younis, Misbah etc deserve this cup so much.
They and the rest will be received as heroes in Pakistan, as they have put that smile on our faces, they fought and showed us that everything is possible if you put your heart and mind into it, even when you're down there in that hopeless situation, even when all odds are against you, you just go for it and give your level best, may our nation and other nations take this as a beautiful example.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Plasma

Congratulations guys! A wonderful victory for a wonderful country! 

Right when we needed it most.


----------



## koolio

Congratulations to everyone on Pakistans win what a fantastic achievement after so many years lets celebrate and cherish the moments. 

I have just seen the Ary news footage on the celeberations especially from Karachi it was electrifying with all the fireworks going off


----------



## AliFarooq



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Omar1984

Celebrations in Islamabad:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

*''And when I fall down I have to pick myself back up.. 

Stand up for the Champions!"* 

Very poignant selection !Asim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AliFarooq



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ajpirzada

CONGRATS GUYS......
wat a day it was. especially outside lords after the match. dancin on the roads, blockin the traffic just for the sake of it. then this tamil lady who was tryin to give us some protest pamphlets. i wonder y when she could easily see pakistani flag which i was wearin. anyways forget that....
met kamran akmal and salman butt at an arabian restaurant. btw his teeth are fine and dont come out lik they do durin the match. 

still cant believe we wont the trophy 



sri lankan captain played really well. he did scare me for a while. but our team was too gud i guess. match got quite tough in the end but afridis six changed everything

enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## brilTek

AliFarooq said:


>



*Best post of this thread*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ajpirzada

i have just gone through wat i missed on this thread. i was feelin alrit but now after seein my ppl in pakistan so happy i dont know when will i start cryin......

long live PAkistan.


----------



## ajpirzada



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AliFarooq

ajpirzada said:


> i have just gone through wat i missed on this thread. i was feelin alrit but now after seein my ppl in pakistan so happy i dont know when will i start cryin......
> 
> long live PAkistan.



O-7OprWXubk[/media] - T20 Final - Pakistan Vs Sri Lanka, Cinepax, Celebrations

when i was watching this video, i had a few tears in my eyes, maybe its bcuz i miss pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada

AliFarooq said:


> O-7OprWXubk[/media] - T20 Final - Pakistan Vs Sri Lanka, Cinepax, Celebrations
> 
> when i was watching this video, i had a few tears in my eyes, maybe its bcuz i miss pakistan.



ya man. i dont know wat it is but yes its hard to control tears when seein pakistanis back home dancin
im thankful to Allah for givin us something to cheer about in these rough times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brilTek

^^AliFarooq & ajpirzada: Me too missing dhools and bhangras.


----------



## AliFarooq

Im going in a few weeks, will be looking forward to 14th august.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*The final most unpredictable act*


Lord's was a flag-waving sea of green and Dil Dil Pakistan rang out once more to celebrate Pakistan's victory in the 2009 Twenty20 World Cup. A Pakistani bus with people hanging off every door, window, and cramming the roof blared its horns outside the home of cricket. What a moment for Pakistan cricket fans and the residents of St John's Wood, NW8. 

Pakistan cricket and unpredictability have become bedfellows over the years. At the start of this tournament there was a sense that the bedfellows were falling out of love. Pakistan had become predictable no-hopers. An underwhelming show in the warm-ups was followed by a cold performance against England.

Fans of Pakistan cricket may be pleased to know that unpredictability is back with a vengeance. Not only have Pakistan gone from unconvincing to unbeatable, they also won the final with the cool of habitual winners.

When everybody expected Sri Lankan to rocket away in the first six overs, Pakistan ripped the heart out of their batting. A blow that Kumar Sangakarra recovered from in masterful fashion. Sri Lanka had set themselves 155 plus when they won the toss. After the first six overs, they settled for as many as they could get, which ultimately was not far short of their original target.

It was enough to make Pakistan supporters anxious. The response by Younis Khan's team did little to settle nerves. For the best part of 16 overs it was hard to decipher whether the Pakistan innings was an exercise in immaculate timing or a stumbling chase of a manageable total.

When Shahid Afridi, the man of the match and Pakistan's man of the series, launched Udana for six over midwicket the verdict was a beautifully paced chase. The crowd bayed Afridi's name each time he faced a ball, and their champion--as if making up for years of disappointment--responded by winning the World Cup for Pakistan.

Sri Lanka were heroic today as they have been throughout the tournament. They are cricketers of unusual intelligence and dignity. Their battle to defend a low total was brave and skillful. The two best bowling sides in the tournament went toe to toe, and it was the batsmen of Pakistan who held firm.

Younis Khan followed in the footsteps of his hero Imran Khan and lifted a World Cup for Pakistan. Each intervening year has made this victory sweeter. Younis also followed his hero in two other ways. First, he managed to pull together a disjointed Pakistan team into a world beating unit. Second, he announced his retirement--but only from Twenty20 cricket.

He may as well. How can you beat the drama of this moment? The past years of desperation in Pakistan; isolation in international cricket. No cricket ground you can call home. A nomadic life with sporadic international cricket.

At the end Younis Khan dedicated the victory to Bob Woolmer, his mentor, and to the long-suffering people of his homeland. Whoever scripted this is a genius.

The final most unpredictable act

Lord's was a flag-waving sea of green and Dil Dil Pakistan rang out once more to celebrate Pakistan's victory in the 2009 Twenty20 World Cup. A Pakistani bus with people hanging off every door, window, and cramming the roof...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## courageneverdies

brilTek said:


> *Best post of this thread*



We are the record breakers, pride breakers and we never forget our defeat. Just a revenge of previous T20 WC. I am sure we would have been enjoying the most if India had been there in place of SL. But ah they are worst than most.

Anyways CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL PAKISTANIS B&S.

Kit Over n Out.


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan v Sri Lanka, ICC World Twenty20 final, Lord's

*Clinical, professional and un-Pakistani*

The win came through a most uncharacteristic performance

Sambit Bal at Lord's

June 21, 2009


Shahid Afridi's pose after sealing the win was that of a winner who had known the inevitability of victory

In the end there were no theatrics. The glory came with a leg-bye, and with Lasith Malinga appealing for a leg-before. Then there was Shahid Afridi, standing with arms wide open, pointing upwards. As the stadium erupted around him, he stood still, no drama; it was the pose of a winner who had known the inevitability of victory. 

The team-mates came charging in; a flag was produced, some of the Pakistani players knelt to kiss the turf, and the stadium was awash with green. Suddenly you noticed that even the stewards were green and were called the green team. Was it always meant to be that way? 

Resolute. Restrained. Mature. Measured. Not in the most bizarre of your dreams would you associate these words with Afridi. But those very words summed up his performance today. He wanted the responsibility, he grabbed it and fulfilled it. And his approach to the game was a microcosm of how Pakistani played the final. 

*It was a clinical, thought-out and utterly professional display. Very un-Pakistani. Yorkers didn't thud into pads or uproot stumps; there were no magic moments from the spinners, either; and the ball didn't fly over the ropes. *

Abdul Razzaq, no more than a trundler, but a canny and grizzled one, did what the unheralded Angelo Mathews had done far more dramatically for Sri Lanka at The Oval a couple of days ago, and once Sri Lanka lost four wickets in the Powerplay, it was a question of keeping the screws tight. And so Pakistan did, until the last over, which produced 17 runs. 

On another day, trusting a rookie bowler with the final over could have been a costly mistake, but this was to be Pakistan's day. And for the most part they remained in charge of the game. And from the way the first over was bowled, it was apparent there was a plan. 

Tillakaratne Dilshan loomed large over the match. By a distance, he had been the batsman of the tournament, both prolific and quick, inventive and solid. Single-handed he had won Sri Lanka the semi-final, and with their bowling, Sri Lanka were perhaps not looking for a lot more than 150. The weakness of the Pakistan bowling attack, apparently, lay at the top. Would there be a change in tactics? Give Umar Gul an over? Open with Afridi? 

Pakistan stuck to the same bowlers. Mohammad Aamer, 17 years and six Twenty20 matches old, was given the new ball. What changed, though, was the method. The first ball was a sharp bouncer, and Dilshan got hurriedly out of the way; the second one hurried him into a cut shot; the third pushed him further back, the fourth could have had him - the attempted pull ricocheted off his body and then caught his bat and could have gone anywhere; and the fifth did - a weak pull spooned up to backward square-leg. A plan only looks well-laid after it has been executed precisely. 



Yorkers didn't thud in to the pads or uproot stumps; there were no magic moments from the spinners either; and the ball didn't fly over the ropes 




The main threat removed, Pakistan fell back to the percentages. Razzaq removed three; Afridi hurried through his overs, subtly varying his pace - one ball was recorded at 126kph - and length, and mixing them up; Saeed Ajmal, slipped in overs quietly; and Gul arrived to finish the job. A lot has been said that about Gul's ability to reverse the 12-over-old ball, but his success at this format lies in his mastery over line and the ability mix up his length. It was a short ball that got him the wicket in this match. 

The chase, of course, belonged to Afridi. He had scored three embarrassing ducks early in the tournament, mostly swiping across the line, and until the semi-finals had earned his spurs bowling. Ahead of the semi-final he had begged for a promotion, and vindicated himself there with a match-winning half century. Here in the final, though, he played perhaps the most responsible innings of his long and frustratingly inconsistent career. When Afridi nudges his third ball to midwicket and scampers two, you instantly become aware that you are watching something different. It turned out to be special. 

His first boundary did not come until the 20th ball, when he hoisted Murali for a six and followed up an inside-out drive that went for four. There were seven boundary-less overs while he was at the crease, and in a sudden explosion, he turned the match irrevocably Pakistan's way hitting successive balls from Isuru Udana for six and four. 

Like in the first tournament in South Africa, this one was a low-scoring final. It wasn't as dramatic, but it was a simmering, gritty contest won by a team desperate not to miss out once again. It would have had a poignant touch had Misbah-ul Haq, whose fateful scoop cost Pakistan the title the last time, got an opportunity to redeem himself, but that he was not needed reflected Pakistan's mastery over the proceedings. 

*As the Pakistan team took their victory lap, the public address system belted out "Dil Dil Pakistan", an all-time favourite rock song by Vital Signs, an 80s Pakistan band. Later at the press conference, Younis Khan described the win as a gift to the nation. The cricketers have done their bit to lift a beleaguered country. *

Sambit Bal is the editor of Cricinfo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

on a personal note my commiserations to India and Sri Lanka - you guys fought hard but this T20 Cup was written for Pakistan.

Better Luck next time!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## XYON

My voice is still HOARSE from shouting PAKISTAN ZINDABAD on the roads of Islamabad last night. The largest gathering was at Jinnah Super Market where kids were ecstatic and frantic with their jubilation, dancing, flag waving on the super win by a super team! It has been a long time since I have seen my nation alive like this. Thank you again Pakistan Cricket Squad!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan v Sri Lanka, ICC World Twenty20 final, Lord's
*
Beyond the realm of victory*

Dileep Premachandran looks at the enormity of Pakistan's Twenty20 triumph, and how much it means to the country during troubled times

Dileep Premachandran 

June 21, 2009


This victory could mean even more than the one in 1992.

This is no Cinderella story. This is about the ugly sister who woke up to find that she had a glass slipper on her feet. Remember that this is the team that has no home series to look forward to in the foreseeable future, the country that had the ICC Champions Trophy taken away from it and given to South Africa. These are the players who were prevented from playing in the IPL, and the same side that was annihilated by South Africa and India in warm-up matches. But less than three weeks on, they are champions of the world. Their fans, who have had to put up with so much over the past few years and whose support has been so steadfast and magnificent, deserve this perhaps more than the players do. This was their moment, one that they won't ever forget. 

Younis Khan jokingly called himself the 'Second Khan' at the post-match press conference. In truth, this victory could mean even more than the one in 1992. Back then, despite their inconsistency, Pakistan were the glamour boys of international cricket, big drawcards wherever they went. These days, they have become the pariahs. The players, caught in the crossfire of global politics, have seen their opportunities to shine dwindle, and watched with both envy and curiosity as those with less talent scooped up million-dollar contracts and endorsement deals. 

The parallels to 1992 are unmistakeable though. Pakistan don't like doing things the easy way. Not for them the easy stroll in the park, not when they can scramble across an obstacle course that would test an SAS commando. Back in the day when everything smelt like teen spirit, Pakistan lost three of their first five games and would probably have been eliminated but for the Adelaide game against England being rained off. The revival started with convincing victories over Australia and Sri Lanka at the WACA, before back-to-back wins against highly fancied New Zealand put them into the final. Wasim Akram's mastery of swing did the rest. 

The mandatory lousy start here included a 48-run thumping by England, and a botched run-chase against the Sri Lankans in the Super Eights. But emphatic victories against New Zealand and Ireland clinched the semi-final place that had eluded the likes of Australia and India, before South Africa, who looked pretty much the complete side, were caught cold by the Shahid Afridi show. There was a re-run in the final, with Abdul Razzaq also chipping in to prove that there really is no substitute for big-match experience. 

Afridi and Razzaq were in the squad when Pakistan put up a decent Twenty20 total in a World Cup final at Lord's in 1999. Unfortunately, it was a 50-over contest, and Australia chased down the runs with embarrassing ease. Two years ago, they hauled themselves out of a mid-match ditch to come with a lofted hit of victory against India, but Misbah-ul-Haq's attempted paddle found the fielder and not the rope. Often, a couple of feet is all that separates the sporting immortals from the also-rans. 

Watching the lap of honour after the game, I was reminded of one of sport's true Cinderella stories, of the Danish footballers who landed up at Euro '92 after cutting short their summer holidays. Yugoslavia had been banned, and the Danes offered an eleventh-hour invitation. They rode their luck to the final, against a German side that had made its way there while building up their traditional head of big-tournament steam. The final was a mismatch, only it was the mavericks that bossed it against the examplars of consistency. 

*And like the Danes, Pakistan's support has illuminated this competition. Some might have found the horn-blaring celebrations at Trent Bridge a little foreign, but it's exactly that sort of passion that has kept the game going in Pakistan despite all the trials and tribulations. Lunatics that target even sportsmen may be holding parts of the country to ransom, but the spirit of 1992 was in ample evidence at Lord's today. In times of trouble, the inheritors of the Kardar-Fazal-Imran legacy invariably find a way, and while the world may not yet heed Younis's impassioned plea to go and play there, it's once again been reminded that you ignore Pakistan cricket at your peril.*

Dileep Premachandran is an associate editor at Cricinfo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FarhanDanish

&#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1657;&#1608;&#1606;&#1657;&#1740; &#1657;&#1608;&#1606;&#1657;&#1740; &#1705;&#1575; &#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1740; &#1670;&#1740;&#1605;&#1662;&#1574;&#1606;

&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1729; &#1705;&#1575; &#1604;&#1575;&#1705;&#1726; &#1604;&#1575;&#1705;&#1726; &#1588;&#1705;&#1585; &#1729;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1580;&#1740;&#1578; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575;
&#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1746; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1608; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1587;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1583;&#1606;&#1740;&#1575; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1585;&#1729;&#1606;&#1746; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1746; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1608; &#1576;&#1729;&#1578; &#1576;&#1729;&#1578; &#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1705; &#1726;&#1608;​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## afriend

Congratulations on the win brothers..!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## A1Kaid

Until now I have not commented on this epic glory and victory for the nation of Pakistan.


Congratulations to Pakistan!

This victory has raised the morale and spirit of the entire nation in Pakistan and outside of Pakistan.


It was a great victory and Pakistan battled hard.


To Sri Lanka, you played very well. Before this year your Cricket team was unknown and you were not considered, this year you showed the world how quickly one cricket team can rise up and play well. Not many other teams have ever risen so quickly. 

Hey if your going to lose the World Cup what better team to lose it to than Pakistan? 


This is not just a victory for Pakistan (all Pakistanis regardless of religion) but may this be a victory for the Muslims of the sub-continent and those who feel compassion and sentiment for Pakistan.


Post victory

Pakistan Zindabad!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

*Brilliant triumph brings joy for stressed nation*

By Muhammad Ali 

Pakistan entered the Twenty20 World Cup in England as &#8216;rusty underdogs&#8217;. They had not played enough international cricket since the inaugural Twenty20 World Cup in 2007. Their physiological level and morale were down after the Sri Lanka cricket team bus was attacked by a bunch of terrorists on March 3 near the Gaddafi Stadium. The attack prompted the International Cricket Council (ICC) to take away Pakistan&#8217;s hosting rights for 14 matches of the 2011 World Cup. Before this, Pakistan has become the pariah of world cricket after being shunned by foreign teams due to security concerns that forced the Champions Trophy shifted out of the country.

But lady-luck gave Pakistan, runners-up to India in South Africa two years ago, an opportunity to banish some of the demons from the last World Cup in the Caribbean and unfortunate happenings at home and show the cricket world that they are still a force to reckon with. Pakistan kept their unpredictability tag intact and defeated the men from Pearl Island by 8 wickets on Sunday at Lord&#8217;s to claim the coveted title that they were longing for so desperately. Sri Lanka, who have been the model of consistency in the tournament, were caught off guard by aggressive tactics. This big triumph, came after 17 years with first one in 1992, has not only given fans something to cheer about but also brought happiness on people&#8217;s faces who are facing a tough time due to the restive political situation in the country and the expanding terror threats. 

Cricket has always been a big binding force in the country and the team&#8217;s success in the Twenty20 World Cup has helped lift the spirits of the people. The last few months have been very hard for the people and many of us carry psychological scars of the innocent lives lost in the terrorist attacks. But for now we have something to celebrate and look forward to. The victory also gave a clear message to terrorists that cricket cannot be stopped or halted. It will go on, whether in Pakistan or abroad. Pakistan played the final in a brilliant manner. Their performance was clinical and there were no mistakes. Shahid Afridi, who guided his team home in the 19th over with an unbeaten 54, showed why he has so match fan following. The destination of the trophy was sealed when he swung a huge six over midwicket off Isuru Udana in the 18th over.

After losing the warm-up matches against archrivals India and South Africa, most of the critics had written Pakistan off. But the green shirts bounced back twice over to keep their hopes alive. Younis Khan and his men lost their opening preliminary match against England, but then thrashed minnows the Netherlands to advance to the Super Eight. There was another defeat in the second round against Sri Lanka, but Pakistan came back strongly to defeat New Zealand in a key game before overpowering Ireland to make the semi-finals. Pakistan may have had one of the easier routes to the semi-finals but they had the worst twenty-four months of any team. 

In the last four stage, Pakistan were yet to win a game against significant opposition. Their players hadn&#8217;t contributed collectively and so it was unlikely all 11 players would maximise potential against opponents as able as South Africa. To have a hope of playing in the final, Pakistan needed individual brilliance from one of their match-winners: Umar Gul, Younis, or perhaps Misbahul Haq. Instead, it came from Afridi. The win against a strong team like South Africa came as a shot in the arm for Pakistan cricket. Despite winning a record seven consecutive Twenty20 matches, South Africa were constricted through the middle stages of their innings and eventually fell seven runs short of Pakistan&#8217;s relatively modest 149 for 4.

Eleven supremely fit and ruthlessly efficient cricketers, on top of their game, had their dreams of a first-ever world title ended by one audacious man. That cricket is a team game is an oft repeated clich&#233; but the Proteas were eliminated from the event solely because of Afridi&#8217;s intensity and all-round skill. South Africa once again proved that they are &#8216;chokers&#8217;. This crushing sense of loss of so many reverses &#8211; 1996, 1999, 2003 and 2007 World Cups, the roadblocks of Champions Trophy and now two successive Twenty20 World Cups &#8211; must have taken a toll on the Proteas psyche. 

Still, there should be some disappointment that Pakistan failed to post bigger totals and their fielding was abysmal. The current batting approach is short of ingenuity and invention, which is something of a surprise. Though Misbah, usually the prime architect of unusual strokeplay, was unable to discover his touch, his teammates Abdul Rzaaaq, Kamran Akmal, Younis and Afridi led from the front in crunch games, and above all Pakistan&#8217;s bowling proved formidable through out the tournament. The unsung heroes came to the fore. Fast bowler Umar Gul, whose world record-breaking spell against New Zealand has been tarnished by thinly veiled accusations of ball-tampering, and off spinner Saeed Ajmal displayed their excellence with Afridi proving critical for Pakistan in the middle overs. Pacer Mohammed Aamer showed that he is improving with every outing and could become a truly special bowler for Pakistan. Encouragingly, Pakistan are increasing their intensity and finding a team formula that is better suited to Twenty20 cricket. The skipper urged his teammates to win it for their late coach Bob Woolmer. They did just that, and for themselves and their country.


----------



## Moin91

*Congratulations to everyone on this Great Victory of Pakistan..
Brilliant performance by Pakistan Team....Excellent bowling,fielding & batting....and what a great Knock by Afridi*..

*Pakistan Cricket team Zindabad*

*Pakistan Zindabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SummerWine

'Pakistan's fortunes mirrored Afridi's' | Comments | Cricinfo Talk | Cricinfo.com

Pakistan v Sri Lanka, ICC World T20 final, Lord's

*'Pakistan's fortunes mirrored Afridi's'*

June 22, 2009Ian Chappell and Sanjay Manjrekar discuss Pakistan's win and why the World Twenty20 has been a resounding success
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ian Chappel is my personal favourite commentator, has always been along with few more....

Manjrekar used to be good, especially when it came to Pak. He did lot of assignments on Pak in last few years but dont know what happened to him during this tournament. 

And thankfully in above link, he is mostly asking, not answering.


----------



## brahmastra

is it true that afridi is going under drug test in England? I heard it in Indian news.


----------



## moha199

Oh yes babe we won, we won


----------



## Omar1984

brahmastra said:


> is it true that afridi is going under drug test in England? I heard it in Indian news.



Only indian news would come up with that nonsense.


----------



## Rafael

IPL teams hope to field Pakistan players again. 



*Pakistan's title win in the ICC World Twenty20 has sparked a buzz among the IPL franchises who are now hoping that players from the victorious team will be available to play in the league next year. It may happen sooner rather than later: Sohail Tanvir could play for his IPL franchise next month, when Rajasthan Royals, the 2008 champions, play Middlesex at Lord's in a one-off game. 

Manoj Badale, the Royals co-owner, told Cricinfo that Tanvir, who was part of Rajasthan's IPL-winning team last year, will play the game on July 6, "subject to availability". The match between Rajasthan and Middlesex Panthers, last year's English Twenty20 champions, will take place two days before the first Ashes Test and is being organised by the British Asian Trust. However, Pakistan are scheduled to start their Test series against Sri Lanka in Galle on July 4. Tanvir does not figure in the 15-member squad for the series while Akmal, Rajasthan's other Pakistan player, has been chosen to represent the country. *

The IPL, meanwhile, is yet to decide on allowing Pakistani players to play the next IPL in India and franchise officials said that they hoped for some clarity to emerge on the issue after political tensions between India and Pakistan prevented those players from participating in this year's competition. 

*Joy Bhattacharya, team director of Kolkata Knight Riders, said all the IPL teams would "definitely welcome them back" if Pakistan players were made available next year. Amrit Mathur, chief operating officer of Delhi Daredevils, said they would "look at recruiting more players" from the World Twenty20-winning team, if such an opportunity arose. Ray Jennings, coach of Royal Bangalore Challengers, said that the return of Pakistan players would be a "very good thing" that will strengthen the system. *

Eleven Pakistani players, including Shahid Afridi and Umar Gul, the stars of Pakistan's World Twenty20 campaign, were recruited by the Kolkata, Rajasthan, Delhi, Hyderabad and Bangalore franchises before the inaugural IPL. However, the franchises opted to retain the contracts of only four of them - Akmal and Tanvir (Rajasthan), Misbah-ul-Haq (Bangalore) and Gul (Kolkata) - after it became clear that they would not be able to play in the second season of the league. 

Even these four contracts are on a suspended status after the terror attacks in Mumbai last year led to a chill in political ties between India and Pakistan. In fact, no Pakistani team has been invited for this October's Champions League, the multi-nation, inter-club competition jointly organised by the boards of India, South Africa and Australia. The BCCI has made it clear that the availability of Pakistan players to play in India - where the first tournament will be held - depends on clearance from both governments. 

*"We have always wanted the Pakistani players," Bhattacharya said. "Gul, especially, is a valuable player for Kolkata. Why only Kolkata? I am sure every IPL team would welcome them back. But it depends entirely on the IPL. We are aware that there are extraneous factors that will influence any decision on this issue." *


Kolkata also had Shoaib Akhtar and Salman Butt in their squad in 2008 but chose to terminate the two contracts. "Pakistan has some of the best Twenty20 players and the title win in England only proved that," Bhattacharya said. "To a large extent, the format suits players from Pakistan. Fast swing bowling and natural, uncomplicated batting is what Twenty20 demand and Pakistan have those." 

Mathur said that Delhi hoped for clarity to emerge on the issue soon said that the franchises would discuss the issue with the IPL. "We had two Pakistan players in the first year and if they are made available next year, we will look at signing more players from the Pakistan team," he said. 

Delhi had signed Shoaib Malik, the former Pakistan captain, and fast bowler Mohammad Asif in 2008 but terminated both contracts. Asif's contract was terminated after the player was banned for a year following an adverse dope result during the inaugural IPL edition. 

Deccan Chargers, the IPL champions this year, had signed Shahid Afridi for US$675,000 in 2008 but chose to terminate his contract this year when they were informed that he would not be allowed to play. "There is no point looking back," PK Iyer, the managing director of Chargers' parent company, Deccan Holdings, said. "The South Africans were the flavour of the season this year, and it could be the Pakistanis next time. But it depends on the IPL." 

Jennings, who coached Bangalore to the IPL final this year, said that Misbah is a "key player" for his team. "It would be a very good thing if they are made available," Jennings said. "The more players that are available, the better it is for the system. But having said that, it is for the IPL to decide on this issue." 

Rajasthan had terminated the contract of Younis Khan, and the Pakistan captain announced on Sunday that he was won't play the Twenty20 format any longer. 


*Rung Badalta hai Aasman Kesay Kesay!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dabong1

It felt like eid.........massive procession of cars with pakistan flags being waved everywhere.

Well done pakistan.......well done younis khan


----------



## khanz

This win was not just a cricket win but really a major morale boost for the whole nation after the sadness of world cup being stopped from being held in pak and people refusing to play in our country what a better way to get back at them and slap them in the face by becoming world champions !!! after all the crap the country's been through lately it was awesome to see pakistanis so happy and celebrating all over pakistan and all over the world .The win could not have come at a better time.This is I swear victory never tasted so sweet this was not just a world cup win in cricket but also win for pakistan as a country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hasnain2009

Asim Aquil said:


> ym-rLMKW2yQ[/media] - Pakistan won
> 
> Check out Mr. Jeem go!



Mr. Jeem Baloch with balochi dance!


----------



## FarhanDanish

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------




----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Elmo

Awesome performance!!!

Yippie!!! 

Anyone remembers "Let's see who rules the world"? It's been playing in my head since last night... Here's a reminder.

"The world is coming down, the flags are up,
Who's going to be number one, 
Who's going to take out the cup, 
Who'll be, who'll be the king,
It's a once in a life-time chance,
To rule the world,
Let's see who rules the world" 

Way to go Pakistan cricket team!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## arsalan shafique

ATLAST WE WON!!!
& WATCH OUT WORLD, IT IS ONLT THE BIGINNING!!!!

STAND UP FOR THE CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

I'd like to congratulate all members of Defence.pk, my team, my nation and all cricket loving people around the world with this great 'n sweet victory. 

Wow...what a day...what a match...what a spirit! 

I dedicate this victory to all friends of Pakistan with this great song: *We are the Champions.*






I've paid my dues 
Time after time 
I've done my sentence
But committed no crime 
And bad mistakes
I've made a few
I've had my share of sand kicked in my face 
But I've come through

*We are the champions - my friends
And we'll keep on fighting - till the end 
We are the champions 
We are the champions
No time for losers
'Cause we are the champions - of the world * 

I've taken my bows
And my curtain calls 
You brought me fame and fortuen and everything that goes with it
I thank you all 

But it's been no bed of roses
No pleasure cruise 
I consider it a challenge before the whole human race -
And I ain't gonna lose 

*We are the champions - my friends
And we'll keep on fighting - till the end 
We are the champions -
We are the champions
No time for losers
'Cause we are the champions - of the world *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ajpirzada

AliFarooq said:


> Im going in a few weeks, will be looking forward to 14th august.



great great. same here. im off to pakistan in the first week of august. this is the longest i have stayed away. 13 months. meanin i missed my last 14th august.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

brilTek said:


> ^^AliFarooq & ajpirzada: Me too missing dhools and bhangras.



u r most welcome to join this two men nostalgic club. 
any plan to go back for a visit or something coz we two will be there for this comin 14th august??


----------



## Jihad

Thanks alot for that one Neo, how could I have missed that one. Perfect song.
Alifarooq is right, after watching that video of all Pakistanis watching the match in cinema and celebrating all together, I miss my country so much!
I have a hard time controlling myself..........!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Interceptor

About time neo you joined the party.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

I was in Le Bourget mate visiting Paris Air Show 2009.
Wish I was there to celebrate with you guys.


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jihad

*
WE ARE THE CHAMPIONSS!! OF THE WORLDDD!!!*





*
AND WE'LL KEEP ON FIGHTNING TILL THE END.....!!!*




*
WE ARE THE CHAMPIONSSS!!!!!! NOBODY CAN TAKE THIS AWAY FROM USS!!!*
*
BORN AND RAISED AS A PAKISTANI, IT'S AN HONOR!! IT'S A PRIVELEGE, I LOVE IT!!
GOD BLESS PAKISTAN!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Jihad

*WE DID IT MY FRIENDS, MY COUNTRYMATES, WE F**** DID IT!! WE CAME BACK!! EVERYTHING WAS AGAINST US, THEY CAN TAKE OUR CRICKET AWAY, THEY CAN ISOLATE US WHENEVER THEY WANT, BUT WE'LL FIGHT BACK WITH SPIRIT, WE'LL COME AND CONQUER, WE'LL PROVE THE OPPOSITE, WE'LL PROVE THAT PAKISTANIS ALL AROUND THE WORLD ARE PEACE LOVING PEOPLE, AND WITH THIS VICTORY, THIS TEAM HAS MADE EACH AND EVERY ONE OF US SO INCREDIBLY PROUD, GOD BLESS ALL OF THEM!!











THIS IS HOW HEROES LOOK LIKE...!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neo

My hero!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## s90



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ajpirzada

did someone hear the short interview of malaysian PM?? he was there for that match. this guy asked him wat advice would he lik to give pakistan after his nation has developed so much? he goes wat advice can u give to a nation which worries more about hereafter than this world. loool

dont be happy. he said it in a bad way

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

i think every pakistani in world is happy and feel proud to be a pakistani today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

hahahaahhaha...... jihad

u have said the samething so many times. i wonder if u ll erupt with all this happiness within u

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Interceptor

Neo said:


> My hero!



I dont know how the party went in Holland but in the UK it was going on through the night, so much pain for the indians living next door it was awful.


----------



## Jihad

imran khan said:


> i think every pakistani in world is happy and feel proud to be a pakistani today.



Not only today, but for eternity brother imran khan.
I feel like going outside, screaming my lungs out and partying with fellow Pakistanis, unfortunately, there aren't many over here where I live, it's a huge shame, I desperately want a piece of Pakistan right next besides me..
I want to be able to wave the flag outside together with thousands of other Pakistanis..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

Pakistanis are a beautiful people. I noticed there are many ethnicities there. Some look arab, iranian, afghan, indian, asian-mixed, and pakistan. Some even look like amigos (mexican).... wow! Just like China, you guys have many ethnicities too (that's a good thing)!

Wow the party must have been great, just like our Spring Festival. It breaks down the stereotype the muslims nations are dull and oppressive. Mmmmm, people are people first, religeous second (or third).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

ajpirzada said:


> hahahaahhaha...... jihad
> 
> u have said the samething so many times. i wonder if u ll erupt with all this happiness within u



Don't worry mate, he's in a happy place already...wrapped up in a aloo paratha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jihad

Neo said:


> Don't worry mate, he's in a happy place already...wrapped up in a aloo paratha.




You know what sticks in my mind..
Yesterday after Afridi hit that last ball which made us champions.. when he started running for that single..and then he realized WE DID IT!! he started running and took his helmet off, what a beautiful moment, what a great moment, I seriously was in another world when I saw all of that happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jihad

*WE ARE THE CHAMPIONSS!!! WE DID ITT!!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## s90

_Pakistanis in stadium_



_A large crowd cricket fans gather to celebrate in Islamabad_


_Islamabad_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ajpirzada

Neo said:


> Don't worry mate, he's in a happy place already...*wrapped up in a aloo paratha*.



loool... that is one of the most interesting thing i have read so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

every news agency is full of pics of celibrations of pakistanis .i can't copy paste more.lollllllll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarnee

CONGRATULATION TEAM PAKISTAN AND ALL PAKISTANI'S GREAT GIFT YOUR TEAM HAS GIVEN YOU AGAINST ALL ODDS!! YESTERDAY'S FINAL WAS VERY WELL DESERVED ONE, BOTH LANKA AND PAK WERE THE RIGHT MOST!!!!

Indian team is all about money ..they have forgotten to play for their Nation. So is Aussie team they all want to retire and join IPL. Yes i am indian and loved our cricket , IPL has spoiled it all.. I am sure next years IPL will not be as much success as ..there will be lot less eye balls in India.. after the fate of the team.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jihad

*KEEP THEM COMING!! ALL PICTURES!!
DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE WE CAN FIND A REPLAY OF THAT MATCH??
AND DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO BUY/ORDER PAKISTANI CRICKET SHIRTS????
*


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

this how we blocked roads here in london. nothing can feel more awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

some images from sri lanka.lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada




----------



## Imran Khan

*its ours nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriot

Well its good to see our nation happy after troubled times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

lets look at it again


----------



## ajpirzada

* Younus Khan declared captain of ICC World T20 squad*
Updated at: 1823 PST, Monday, June 22, 2009

LONDON: International Cricket Council has announced World Twenty20 cricket squad, declaring Younus Khan as its captain.

The squad consists of four Pakistan, three Sri Lanka, three South Africa and two West Indies players.

Indian and Australian cricketers have failed to find a place in the World Twenty20 squad released by ICC in London on Monday.

Besides Younus Khan as skipper of the team, the other Pakistani players who have been selected for the team are all-rounder Shahid Afridi, wicket-keeper batsman Kamran Akmal and paceman Umar Gul.


Sri Lanka's Tillakratne Dilshan, player of the tournament, named as an opener alongwith the West Indies Chris Gayle while South Africa Jacques Kallis and AB de Villiers included for the middle-order.

West Indies all-rounder Dwayne Bravo, teenage South Africa paceman Wayne Parnell and Sri Lanka spinner Ajantha Mendis complete the line-up, with Sri Lanka's Lasith Malinga as the 12th man.

ICC&#8217;s World Twenty20 squad:

Jacques Kallis (SA), AB de Villiers (SA), Shahid Afridi (Pak), Kamran Akmal (Pak), Chris Gayle (WI), Tilakratne Dilshan (SL), Mohammed Younus Khan (Pak, Skipper), Dwayne Bravo (WI), Wayne Parnell (SA), Umar Gul (Pak), Ajantha Mendis (SL), Lasith Malinga (SL)

Younus Khan declared captain of ICC World T20 squad - GEO.tv

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada

*I dedicate victory to nation and Woolmer: Younus*
Updated at: 0812 PST, Monday, June 22, 2009
I dedicate victory to nation and Woolmer: Younus 

LONDON: Pakistan captain Younus Khan dedicated the victory in the World Twenty20 Cup to the nation and the late coach of the team Bob Woolmer.

Stylish middle-order batsman Younus, who played no part in a Pakistan run-chase where Shahid Afridi's unbeaten 54 saw the side home with eight balls to spare, also announced he was retiring from Twenty20 internationals.

He was addressing at the press conference after Pakistan lifted the World T20 Cup here at Lord&#8217;s on Sunday.

"I am retiring from T20 internationals," Younus said after Pakistan beat Sri Lanka by eight wickets.

"I am now 34, I am old for this kind of cricket. The good thing is we have a couple of good youngsters like Shahzaib (Hasan) and Ahmad Shahzad."

Younus, set to continue his Test and one-day international career, also paid tribute to former Pakistan coach Bob Woolmer, who died shortly after the team's shock loss to Ireland during the 2007 World Cup in the Caribbean.

"This final must go to Bob Woolmer," said Younus. "He was very good with us from 2005, especially with my cricket. He was a very nice guy and a father figure for us.

"I'm captain because all the time he was chatting with the chairman and selectors saying 'Younus should be the next captain."

This was the first time Pakistan had won a major international one-day tournament since Imran Khan's side lifted the 1992 World Cup in Australia.
I dedicate victory to nation and Woolmer: Younus - GEO.tv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

*oooooo mer gay indian ausess phir se o bhagwan ye kya zulm hai.lol*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

* Win, best father&#8217;s day gift: Afridi&#8217;s father*

Monday, 22 Jun, 2009 | 04:34 PM PST |

KARACHI: Pakistan's swashbuckling all-rounder Shahid Afridi on Monday became the toast of the troubled nation after his performance with both bat and ball lifted his team to World Twenty20 success.



The 29-year-old rose to the occasion at the tournaments' key moments, with successive half-centuries in the semi-final and final and taking three crucial wickets -- performances which earned him two man-of-the-match awards.



Afridi hit an unbeaten 54 to help Pakistan successfully chase down a modest 139-run target set by Sri Lanka in the final at Lord's on Sunday.



Hundreds of fans gathered on Monday at Afridi's house in the southern port city of Karachi, keen to congratulate his family.



&#8216;I am the proudest of all the Pakistani fathers because my son has given me the best gift on father's day,&#8217; said Afridi's father Sahibzada Fazl-ur Rehman.



&#8216;What I always tell him is that he should play for the country and for the people who adore him. I am elated that he gave the whole nation moments of happiness,&#8217; Rehman added.



Afridi, who hails from the tribal Khyber district in the North West Frontier Province, is the most popular Pakistani player, especially among ethnic Pashtuns in the northwest area troubled by Taliban-linked violence.



&#8216;I am really happy, Afridi played an excellent innings. I feel proud of my country,&#8217; said Abdul Jalal, a young student displaced by fighting in the northwest who is now living in a cramped refugee camp.



Afridi is equally popular in Karachi, Pakistan's largest city.



&#8216;We are delighted for the Pakistan team winning the cup and the joy is doubled because Afridi was man-of-the-match,&#8217; said Shirin Khan, a vendor who sells tea in the commercial Saddar area.



When not playing cricket, Afridi works with the Islamic Relief Fund and often visits the United States to drum up funds for people displaced by Taliban violence and army offensives in his insurgency-stricken home region.



&#8216;Why is he the most popular Pakistani player? He has a heart of gold ... so apart from his cricketing abilities he is loved for his deeds,&#8217; said Khan.



The all-rounder also helped with relief work in the aftermath of the 2005 earthquake in Pakistan, visiting far-flung areas with aid workers.



&#8216;Whenever I have time, I go for relief work and it gives me immense pleasure and satisfaction. It touches me how people suffer and if I can do anything for them it's great,&#8217; Afridi has said.



Afridi's batting form had dwindled since the inaugural World Twenty20 in South Africa two years ago where he finished as &#8216;player of the tournament.&#8217;


Pakistan, however, lost the final to India by a five-run margin.


He was also part of Pakistan's team which lost to Australia in the 50-over World Cup final at Lord's in 1999.


----------



## khanz




----------



## ajpirzada

imran khan said:


> *oooooo mer gay indian ausess phir se o bhagwan ye kya zulm hai.lol*



haha.. funny isnt it
those who made this 2020 a big thing are not a part of it


----------



## Imran Khan

this may be never think dhoni in his horror dream.


----------



## Imran Khan

dhony's dreams


----------



## fatman17

imran khan - great job posting these great pics!
awesome!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

To all forum members especially pakistanis!
We deserve to celebrate the great T20 victory by our Team!

but dear friends spare a thought for our Shaheeds, Ghazis and IDPs who are putting their lives on-the-line on a daily basis so that we can enjoy these "great moments" in our lives!

Please pray for them

May Allah Bless them and Bless all of you

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ratus Ratus

I hope this is a positive sign for Pakistan for the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Elmo

*Guardian*

the sportblog.com

*Homeless and hounded but defiant to the glorious end
*
"Whatever the effect of Pakistan's triumph in the final of World Twenty20, it was certainly one in the eye for the Islamist militants. It is one thing to attack the Sri Lankan team's coach in the middle of Lahore and force international cricket to flee from Pakistan, it is quite another to quench the indomitable spirit of Pakistani cricket.

Putting national sentiments aside, Pakistan's victory in World Twenty20 was the most joyous outcome imaginable in a tournament replete with happy, vibrant, adventurous cricket, a statement that the sport is so imprinted upon Pakistan's national consciousness that even the awful prospect of a nomadic existence for several years to come, playing Twenty20 in temporary homes around the world, will not break them.

Billy Smart's Circus has nothing on the unpredictable thrills available at the circus headed by Younus Khan, who has laughed at adversity so defiantly through the last fortnight that it would have been no surprise to see him accepting the trophy in a pair of Krusty The Clown slippers."

*Cricinfo.com
*

*A time to laugh, a time to heal
*

Pakistan's win has brought respite from death and bombs and given a nation the gift of celebration

Osman Samiuddin

"Sea View was bouncing last night. Karachi's beach is never lost for humanity but last night it was particularly overrun. Mostly they were young men, from all over the city, dancing with the great abandon of those who cannot but do not care anyway. At regular distances, cars would have to stop, allow the men to dance all around, occupants being invited to dance, or drive on through under a flag. Mostly it was a Pakistan flag, but those of political parties were not absent. Those who didn't dance on the streets did so from the windows of their cars, bopping to horns and stereos. Save for rallies welcoming back exiled leaders I have never seen such scenes in Karachi.

TV channels elatedly confirmed that such scenes were not confined to Pakistan's most urban city. Lahore anyway needs no excuse to party, but even the capital, once described as a "fig of bureaucratic imagination," loosened its tie and let out its paunch. Obligatory scenes from refugee camps housing the displaced from the battle in Swat followed and why not? These are people who have lost everything but their lives and nobody will begrudge them a little cheer.

Rarely has cricket's place in this country's conscience been as entrenched as it has been over the past two years. Rarely has it so contributed to the mood of the hour. Since the Oval Test, in drawing rooms, on streets, at parks, at dinners, parties, mosques, markets, hotels, tea shops, courtrooms, police stations, cricket has lurked, waiting for politics to get over. Few things in this country are as talked about as politics but cricket has been a competitive second. Dope tests, intrigues, the death of a coach, rotten performances, more rotten administration, the Lahore terrorist attacks; people outside Pakistan worried that the Lahore attacks were the death of cricket but really, cricket has never more been life and life has never more been cricket, just that with all the beauty came the ugliness, unpredictability and despair ................................................

It has been said that few sporting victories anywhere around the world have been as significant as this. Perhaps it is true, but the real truth of that will emerge over time. Pakistan's win will do little in literal terms for the war on terror; if we're lucky the spirits will be emboldened further. Countries are still unlikely to visit Pakistan for international cricket because that is not really part of this.

But the win and the run have brought, for however long, respite from war, death, bombs and load-shedding (power cuts). People have laughed and smiled since Pakistan's run began, with that outstanding Afridi catch and Umar Gul spell. Last night they laughed and smiled and danced and jigged and blew their horns and waved their flags and ate their mithai (sweets) and set off their firecrackers more than they have for a long time. That is as powerful a gift as can be given to any nation. "

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ajpirzada

^^ that is one touchin article
thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mhacsan

They took the worldcup from us.... we brought the *CUP* back, a Slap on the face of world cricket.

ICC(Indian Cricket Club) can do their planning, but major planner is sitting somewhere else.

i can not help my tears of thank to ALMIGHT ALLAH. and also aware of others on the forum of the feeling of same contentment. LONG LIVE PAKISTAN, DISPLACED PEOPLE AND PAKISTAN FORCES 

thank you ALMIGHT ALLAH, a sajda to u for such a morale booster win.


----------



## ajpirzada

*Fab day for the fans*

Nagraj Gollapudi at Lord's

June 21, 2009

Cricket remains secondary in England except when it comes to The Ashes. In the years to come, though, the theory will be sternly tested. Cue the 2009 World Twenty20: the tournament went on for 16 days, spread over three venues across London and Nottingham, culminating in a final at Lord's on Sunday attended by a sellout crowd. Surprisingly, even the old traditionalists, the MCC members who had ignored most of the event, decided to turn up in strong numbers today, flashing their bacon-and-eggs ties proudly.

This was the first time two teams from the subcontinent clashed in the final of a big event at the world's most famous ground. It was a big test given the tournament, and crowd, and having witnessed most of Pakistan's games there was no doubt that their raucous supporters would make sure their chants of 'Pakistan zindabad [long live Pakistan]" were heard as far as West Ham, Ilford and Southall if not Lahore, Karachi or Rawalpindi.

Not sure if it was by coincidence or by design, the organisers decided to hold the final on the longest day of the year. England's bright summer continued as Lord's was basked in sunshine - cricket lovers didn't need more motivation to turn up from early morning.

Steve Elworthy, the tournament director, asked if he would have imagined the final to be such a raging success in the absence of India, said his team had promoted the event cleverly. "We went to Brick Lane on 'Baisakhi [the harvest festival]' and set up a tent to market the event to the Bangladesh fans. We tried to reach out as many areas with Asian ethnicity in England to educate the fans and attract them to the event."

Smart thinking, given the healthy crowds witnessed at The Oval and Trent Bridge.

The English don't warm up to sporting events like their arch-rivals Australia who, as South African cricket writer Neil Manthorp once said, would "turn out in thousands to witness even a cockroach race." Football remains England's No. 1 sport, followed by rugby and cricket. However, despite the threat from events like the Lions' rugby tour, a Formula 1 race and the US Open golf, the World Twenty20 managed to garner some newsprint, in addition to the air time on radio and television.

Even if the tickets were somewhat steep, priced at &#163;50, &#163;60 and &#163;90, the fans did not mind spending the money. Apart from the final, some of the best games in the tournament were the warm-up clash between India and Pakistan at The Oval, the opening game between England and the Netherlands, attended by 1200 odd colourful Dutch fans dressed in traditional orange, the crunch India-England Super Eights game, and both the semi-finals.

The most distinguishing feature about this tournament was the rich quality of cricket, a far cry from the hitting contest prevalent in both IPL seasons. Probably that prompted a member to say: "I've never been a fan of Twenty20 but this was something else." There were thousands of more converts by the end of the event.

A Sri Lankan family cancelled their barbecue to arrive for the final without any tickets. Little did they know to enter the home of cricket was as expensive as finding a seat at Centre Court on day one to watch Roger Federer. The cheapest bargain they found was &#163;300 per ticket, a pound more than the price to watch Federer play tomorrow.

Fans had booked ticket months in advance. "Ninety percent of the tickets for the final were booked six months ago," Elworthy said. A Sri Lankan fan anticipated a final against India and had bought the ticket three months in advance. "I'm happy we are here but feel sad that India aren't."

But if anyone was taking the mickey out of the India's absence it was the boisterous Pakistan fans, who had invaded grounds in large numbers throughout the tournament. The Pakistani band Vital Signs' age-old hit Dil, dil Pakistan reverberated through the afternoon as Younis Khan's men silenced Sri Lanka emphatically. "Dear India, you can hide your tears, you (are) pussycats. R (you are) no match for our 'majestic lions'" read a banner in one of the stands. The banter was sporting and taken by the Indian fans in the right spirit. "I bought my ticket from an Indian," was another poke at the former world champions.

Twenty20 cricket's biggest achievement has been to attract fans who had never ever seen or heard about the game. There were a bunch from Kosovo, supporting Pakistan even if they couldn't tell Shahid Afridi from Umar Gul. Apparently a form of cricket is famous in Kosovo and is known as 'guaxha' (pronounced 'goojah').

Would Lord's witness the same sort of intense fervour once again in a month's time when the second Test of the Ashes would be played here? "No, there will be nothing like that. As Australia run through our batting, the English fans will be drowning in tears," said an ECB official.

But today was all about celebrations and the chants like "jive, jive Pakistan. Chand sitara Pakistan. Jeetaga Pakistan. Pakistan jeetega" poured into the streets outside the Grace, North and East Gates outside Lord's.

Nagraj Gollapudi is an assistant editor at Cricinfo


----------



## A1Kaid

I would like to dedicate this song!


*EYE OF THE TIGER!!!*










Risin' up, back on the street
Did my time, took my chances
Went the distance, now I'm back on my feet
Just a man and his will to survive

So many times, it happens too fast
You change your passion for glory
Don't lose your grip on the dreams of the past
You must fight just to keep them alive

Chorus:
It's the eye of the tiger, *it's the cream of the fight*
*Risin' up to the challenge of our rival*
And the last known survivor stalks his prey in the night
And he's watchin' us all in the eye of the tiger

Face to face, out in the heat
Hangin' tough, stayin' hungry
*They stack the odds *'til we take to the street
*For we kill with the skill to survive
*
chorus

Risin' up, *straight to the top*
Have the guts, got the glory
*Went the distance*, now *I'm not gonna stop
Just a man and his will to survive *



These words fit us perfectly...Pakistan Zindabad!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

*We Came We Saw We Conquered!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lockheed F-16

ARY







Dhoni= ooooan oooan oooan
Maan: Kia hua beta
Dhoni: Mien nay bhi final khelna hai
Maan: Beta aap nahi khail sakhte 
Dhoni: Per ami papa tu final khail rahey hian
Maan: Beta ya bachoon ka kaamm nahi
Dhoni: Per mien nay papa ku warm up game mien hira dia tha
Maan: Beta wo aap ku kush kerney kay liey assey khail rahey&#65279; thay, jao ab zid nahi karo shabash feeder lu aur dood poe ja ker chaloo .

Moral of the story: B.aap phir bhi b.aap hi hota hai


Don't take it personal, just fun

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ajpirzada

taken from Dawn News website

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

taken from Dawn News website

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada

*Celebrations in Indian Kashmir after Pakistan win*
1 day ago

SRINAGAR, India (AFP) &#8212; Residents in Indian-ruled Kashmir Sunday fired crackers in the region's main city after Pakistan beat Sri Lanka to win the World Twenty20 championship, witnesses said.

Srinagar -- the Kashmiri summer capital -- erupted in celebration after Pakistan beat Sri Lanka by eight wickets and as scores of Kashmiri youth poured on to the streets and lit firecrackers.

The youths also chanted pro-Pakistan and pro-freedom slogans as Indian paramilitary troops stayed in their bunkers, witnesses said.

Thousands of Kashmiris, including women and children, were glued to their televisions sets to watch the tense final.

"It is a great victory and one day I hope we will merge with Pakistan," said a die-hard Pakistani cricket fan, Mohammed Yaseen.

Residents in Muslim-majority Kashmir valley traditionally support Pakistan in sports events.

Indian Kashmir is in the grip of a nearly 20-year insurgency that has so far claimed more than 47,000 lives by an official count.

Islamabad denies Indian allegations that it funds and arms the insurgency. Most militant groups want Indian-ruled Kashmir to merge with Pakistan, and a few want the region to become independent.

AFP: Celebrations in Indian Kashmir after Pakistan win


----------



## AliFarooq

ajpirzada said:


> great great. same here. im off to pakistan in the first week of august. this is the longest i have stayed away. 13 months. meanin i missed my last 14th august.



I just booked flight on 4th july.


----------



## brilTek

ajpirzada said:


> u r most welcome to join this two men nostalgic club.
> any plan to go back for a visit or something coz we two will be there for this comin 14th august??



Bro...I just came 4 months back....

So probably next T20 in april @home


----------



## brilTek

*Some Wallpapers for your Desktops*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neo

Thats a Turkish map and flag on the background, only lit green. 
Whats the occasion?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brilTek

Neo said:


> Thats a Turkish map and flag on the background, only lit green.
> Whats the occasion?



NO -- Its a Pakistani Flag though colour is bit light 

*Occaion: Palyers & officals were standing while playing of National Anthem before the match begins.*


----------



## Hasnain2009

imran khan said:


> some images from sri lanka.lol



Pics not showinG!


----------



## Rafael

Lol, Poor man:


----------



## Rafael



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AliFarooq




----------



## XYON

raheel1 said:


> 2LbL9S_Fr88[/media] - Lessons from Pakistan T20 victory !!!!




Aray Baba! Kabhi Hum, Kabhi Tum - Kabhi Khushi, Kabhi Ghum!

Has the Indian PM congratulated his Pakistan counterpart yet on the Pakistan T-20 win? Anyone?


----------



## Moin91

*Congratulations Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peace_maker

Congrats ...


----------



## Moin91

*Nine months of glory!*

Tuesday, June 23, 2009
From our correspondent

*LONDON: Pakistan will be World Twenty20 champions for just nine months as the next edition of the tournament has been planned for April 2010 in the Caribbean.

The ICC multi-nation tournament scheduled for the West Indies in 2010 was shortened from a Champions Trophy to be another World Twenty20. It will be the third such tournament since the very successful first event in South Africa in September 2007 and the recently concluded 2009 event in England.

The decision was taken because the 2008 Champions Trophy was postponed by 12 months due to security worries in Pakistan.That means that instead of keeping the title of world twenty20 champions for two years, Pakistan will be the title holders for just nine months.*


Nine months of glory!


----------



## Moin91

*Lords of cricket*

Tuesday, June 23, 2009
Aftab Siddiqui

June 21, 2009, is a day we will remember for quite a long time. For Pakistanis both at home and abroad it was a day where we came to forget all the bad things that have been happening in our homeland. The best thing was that it was a day when the whole nation became one and our cricket team did all of us proud  and the 11 men in green shirts played as if they were the lords of cricket.

They proved to the ICC and its stodgy bureaucracy that the game is much more colourful and exciting when 11 green shirts are in the middle and what a travesty it is to exclude them from the international schedule. All credit goes to Younis Khan, to his players and the staff who have worked tirelessly with them. As a captain, it has to be said that he has made an excellent contribution to Pakistan cricket in a very short time. He has instilled confidence in Shahid Afridi and Shoaib Malik and he has welcomed back in to the fold of the team  and what a much-needed return it was  Abdur Razzaq. From what one could see in this tournament, Younis seems to be a brave and inspiring captain  and a sincere man and one can say with a fair degree of justification that his insight into the game is much greater than most other recent Pakistani captains.

Younis is from Mardan but played his cricket in Karachi and it is said that the man never missed a game despite the city's ups and downs in recent years. He was always at the ground prepared to go in and play at a moment's notice. His adopted city is his biggest fan and it can lay claim to nurturing him from a cricket-crazy young lad from Mardan into a man who has now led his team proudly to win one of the greatest cricket competitions  at that too at Lord's. After his announcement that he intends to now retire from T20 cricket and concentrate on test and one-day cricket, like a successful leader he leaves the national team in much stronger shape than when he took the charge. Younis, you have made us proud and players like you make the game of cricket richer.

The victory also shows that despite what has been happening in our cricket, that despite the grisly and wanton attack on the Sri Lankan team by terrorists, we should not, will not and cannot change our way of life and love for the game that is cricket. If we were to do that, we would be doing exactly what the terrorists would want us to do. However, and rather regrettably so, the ICC has done just that  by dropping Pakistan as a host country for the one-day world cup scheduled for next year.

Clearly, after this win, the ICC needs to rethink this decision because having Pakistan as a host  with its multi-talented team and its knowledgeable cricketing public  would be very good for the game of cricket. If the English team can go on and play a test match in India a few days after the Mumbai attacks why cannot Pakistan be given a chance to show that it can also learn from its mistakes? Or is it that the ICC could not possibly say no to India's vast cricket market and hence deprive itself of massive revenues? The ICC needs to not only follow the big money but also should be an institution that plays its part in helping cricket survive and prosper.

Not mentioning the Indian Premier League (IPL) here also would be unfair. By dropping all its Pakistani players from its second tournament held just weeks ago, it showed that it was indulging in discrimination based on a player's nationality  that it was punishing a whole country and its cricket players for the mistakes of a handful of terrorists. Also, what this did was to allow their own  Indian  players a great platform from where to build a T20 team for the world cup  but that was not to be, thanks to 'Team India's' shabby performance.

This occasion should be used by us to maximize its potential for making Pakistanis a happier people  also because that is something we all desperately need to be these days. For starters, the trophy and the team must be taken to all major cities and towns and ceremonies should be held  ideally in stadiums  where the general public can come and pay tribute to the players. They should be done on a large scale and with adequate security and planning. If done successfully this could be our answer to critics who say we cannot provide appropriate security at public events. Also, this demonstration of organizational ability and commitment to security would be a more effective strategy than the ongoing legal action.



The writer is an avid cricket fan who lives in London. Email: aftabarif@ hotmail.com

Lords of cricket


----------



## Moin91

Some pictures of Pakistan's Victory...





















PAKISTAN ZINDABAD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SummerWine

XYON said:


> Has the Indian PM congratulated his Pakistan counterpart yet on the Pakistan T-20 win? Anyone?



Why would he? I dont think he is suuposed to and it realy isnt as if we are looking forward to it....


----------



## Rafael

Why India lost the World cup!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## SummerWine

raheel1 said:


> Why India lost the World cup!
> 
> owgLKvPpf8s[/media] - Why india lost the world cup



ROFL


----------



## SummerWine

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pls delete of its a repost. 
@3.14 Confident Indian Side by wasim akram
@3.21 Dance. Not many cricketers would do that....


----------



## ajpirzada

raheel1 said:


> Why India lost the World cup!
> 
> owgLKvPpf8s[/media] - Why india lost the world cup



hahahahhahahaahahah............
though i love the commercial but this makes me hate indian media even more.


----------



## ajpirzada

SummerWine said:


> -51hK1leqL4[/media] - T20 world cup 2009 indian Player Yuvraj singh was dancing when Pakistan lose the match
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Pls delete of its a repost.
> @3.14 Confident Indian Side by wasim akram
> @3.21 Dance. Not many cricketers would do that....



he got his answer


----------



## AliFarooq

Dhoni= wooooan woooan woooan
Maan: Kia hua beta
Dhoni: Mien nay bhi final khelna hai
Maan: Beta aap nahi khail sakhte
Dhoni: Per ami papa tu final khail rahey hian
Maan: Beta ya bachoon ka kaamm nahi
Dhoni: Per mien nay papa ku warm up game mien hira dia tha
Maan: Beta wo aap ku kush&#65279; kerney kay liey assey khail rahey thay, jao ab zid nahi karo shabash feeder lu aur dood poe ja ker chaloo .

Moral of the story: b4ap phir b4ap hi hota hai

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dhoni at the breakfast table: Mama Mama! Aap ney chai plate main kyun dee?

Mama: Kyun Ke Cup Thumara B4ap ley Gaya Hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AliFarooq

*Pakistan cricket team launch Fast4Swat campaign*





Pakistan cricket star batsman, Shahid Afridi at the launch of Fast4swat.

A campaign aiming to raise awareness and much needed funds for the 2 million people displaced in Pakistans Swat Valley has been launched by the Pakistan cricket team.

The winners of the Twenty20 World Cup joined campaigners from Bradford to launch Fast4Swat at Trent Bridge ahead of the team's match against South Africa.

All-rounder Shahid Afridi said: "The Fast4swat campaign is a fantastic initiative.

"Not only does it raise awareness for the people of Swat but also the much needed funds urgently needed, I hope everyone will get behind this brilliant idea."

Fast4Swat organiser Anjum Tahirkheli said: "The terrible crisis in northern Pakistan and the millions of uprooted people need help urgently.

"Our campaign and the Welcome to Fast 4 Swat web site are a way for concerned Britons to help ease the worst effects of the ongoing humanitarian crisis in Pakistan."

The UN refugee agency (UNHCR) has been selected by the organisers as the main beneficiary of the Fast4Swat campaign, which aims to help boost supplies for the desperate people uprooted by the recent fighting in northern Pakistan.

"UNHCR is on the ground in northern Pakistan, working through its vast network of staff and carefully selected partner agencies to help people affected by the humanitarian crisis," said Tahirkheli.

"We wanted to work with an agency with grassroots access and sound principles."

Participants in the Fast4Swat campaign may choose to give up some food or another item for a day said organisers.

This could be fasting or not eating chocolate, not playing computer games or giving up coffee, for example, or simply contributing to the humanitarian effort by channelling funds to UNHCR's relief operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

hey guys - lets act like classy winners!
no need to ridicule the loosers!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MZUBAIR

fatman17 said:


> hey guys - lets act like classy winners!
> no need to ridicule the loosers!



Yes, We should celebrate as one.

*We are Sindhi.
We are Blochi.
We are Punjabi.
We are Pathan.

We all are one !!!
and
We all are Pakistanies !!!*


----------



## Ratus Ratus

fatman17 said:


> hey guys - lets act like classy winners!
> no need to ridicule the loosers!



Make it believable when you say that and dont smirk so much. 

That gives it away.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MZUBAIR

Aamer should gain some weight to do better: Akram 


NEW DELHI: Mohammad Aamer, Pakistan's find in the Twenty20 World Cup, has all the attributes of a good pacer but needs to put on some weight to 
survive the rigour of international cricket, said former captain and bowling great Wasim Akram. 

Thrust into the international stage in the Twenty20 World Cup, 17-year-old Aamer excelled as Pakistan's new ball bowler in the just-concluded tournament and Akram was proud that he was involved in spotting the young talent. 

"Look out for this young man. I spotted him along with Mudassar Nazar and Aaqib Javed two years ago at a training camp. He played for Pakistan under-19 and now he is opening the attack. He is definitely promising," Akram said. 

"For someone who can consistently bowl at 90 miles an hour, Aamer is definitely cut out for pace bowling. He is tall and need to put on some weight to gain extra power," Akram said. 

Akram said the gangling Rawalpindi youngster can swing it more with the Kookaburra ball and felt Aamer's rise would be bad news for fellow pacer Sohail Tanvir. 

"He (Aamer) will get more wickets with the Kookaburra ball. He has a natural outswinger. With a Kookaburra, he will get the ball to come in and that that will be even more deadly. 

"Aamer has already replaced Sohail Tanvir in the line-up and if he can maintain his fitness, then Tanvir may not make the team again," he said.


----------



## MZUBAIR

BREAKING NEWS​

No Indian in ICC World Twenty20 team

____________________________________________________


----------



## MZUBAIR

Shame if Pak cricket is thrown into neglect

The torment was unmistakable in Younus Khan's appeal to the cricket world to come and play in Pakistan after the Twenty20 triumph. 

This acquires an even more poignant dimension when you consider that Pakistan's three main players in this tournament -- the skipper himself, fast bowler Umar Gul and star all-rounder Shahid Afridi -- all hail from the North West Frontier where the terrorism-related problem is the most acute.

But while this fantastic victory spotlights the extraordinarily rich cricketing talent across the border, I can't see overseas teams making a beeline for Pakistan in a hurry. There are several major issues -- particularly after the attack on the Sri Lankan team earlier this year -- which have to be addressed by its government and people, and in which cricket plays only a minuscule part.

It would be a shame, of course, if Pakistan cricket is thrown into neglect and allowed to atrophy. Difficult as this may be, the ICC could revise its FTP itinerary to include more overseas tours by Pakistan till the situation in that country allows other teams to come there without fear. Matches on neutral venues may not be the best option to playing at home, but are better than nothing. The IPL should also allow a quick return of Pakistan players to the league.

But that's speculating the future in simplistic terms. For the moment, Pakistan's victory must be savoured for the panoramic sweep of its performances over the 16 days of the tournament and the emotional roller-coaster ride which took them from being outcasts to champions. 

In batting and bowling, in terms of class and chutzpah, and for the sheer fact of winning the trophy, Younus Khan's team proved themselves not only the most enigmatic and entertaining, but also a cut above the rest. 

That this format provides topsy-turvy results is by now well-known so Pakistan deserve even greater credit for consistency. Over two World Championships, teams from the sub-continent have proved themselves more adept at Twenty20 cricket, with Pakistan perhaps at the forefront having lost in the final in 2007 by a whisker and winning by many miles in 2009. 

This tells us something of the talent that they possess, though this will hardly alleviate heartburn in teams like South Africa, Sri Lanka and especially India which were all rated much higher. 

How this translated into their triumph is, of course, the more fascinating story. Pakistan, remember, were a team written off by most before the tournament began. The players had been short of international practice. 

Younus Khan was a reluctant captain. There was bickering between the captain and chief selector (Abdul Qadir, who resigned mid-way through the tournament) over the choice of players. Several other players had expressed their desire to become captain, all of which which means that the Pakistan dressing room could not have been a very happy place to be in.

Some of this turmoil was reflected in the indifferent performances leading up to the Super Eights stage. The openers were struggling, the middle order was vulnerable, the bowling was patchy, the fielding was going to pieces and Afridi looked like a bad penny that had turned up again. Captain Younus Khan was in decent nick, but reduced to saying things like Twenty20 cricket was a bit of a joke.

What happened after Pakistan reached the Super Eights stage is, of course, a different story altogether. The inclusion of Abdul Razzak gave the team depth and balance in batting and bowling, Umar Gul suddenly became a devastating bowler, Afridi became a one-man demolition squad worth his weight in gold and Younus had turned from Hamlet into Alexander.

A triumph of superb talent and great team spirit or divine redemption for a country brought to ruination by terrorism? Who can argue against any of this. But all things considered, even in the new, new format, this remains a funny old game.


----------



## Omar1984

MZUBAIR said:


> Yes, We should celebrate as one.
> 
> *We are Sindhi.
> We are Blochi.
> We are Punjabi.
> We are Pathan.
> 
> We all are one !!!
> and
> We all are Pakistanies !!!*



We always mention just these 4 ethnic groups of Pakistan without realizing that there are many more ethnic groups in Pakistan that you didn't mention in your list.


Lets just say we are PAKISTANIS and ONLY PAKISTANIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## brilTek

AliFarooq said:


> *Dhoni at the breakfast table: Mama Mama! Aap ney chai plate main kyun dee?
> 
> Mama: Kyun Ke Cup Thumara B4ap ley Gaya Hai!*



ROFL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brilTek

*Boom Boom Afridi returned Home*​

*Pakistani gathered to greet Afridi at Karachi Airport to say Thank You for bringing so much joy to nation*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## BSF

He really played well.....


----------



## brilTek

*Celebration Continues for Crowning T20*









*WORLD's LARGEST BAT*
*Pakistani cricket fans carrying a huge bat on a truck during a rally to celebrate in Karachi on June 22, 2009 after the Pakistani cricket team won the final of the ICC Twenty20 World Cup*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ajpirzada

afridi is a stud....
he does his own publicity in a really gud fashion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brilTek

*Prime Minister of Pakistan Hosts Reception​*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## brilTek

*Tribesmen join cricket celebrations​*
*Thousands of people across the embattled North West Frontier Province and other part of Pakistan, congregated at markets, parks and streets throughout the country, dancing, waving cricket bats, distributing sweets and shouting Long Live Pakistan. -Reuters *




LANDIKOTAL: The euphoria of Pakistans victory in the final of the World Twenty20 against Sri Lanka spread to the far reaches of the country, with the tribesmen in Landikotal celebrating with massive aerial firing.

*However, whereas the sound of gunshots has become commonplace in the North West Frontier Provinces loud bursts of folk music accompanied by frenzied dancing broke the tension and brought people some much needed relief. *

The people here are very happy that Pakistan won the World cup and it proved that Pakistan was a sports crazy and peace loving country, Bilal Khan, a local villager said.


Shahid Afridi, a tribal man, already has a record to his name and earned a great honour worldwide for Pakistan with another amazing display, he said.


The victory of the Pakistani cricket team was celebrated everywhere in Pakistan including Balochistan and the whole of the tribal belt, another local, Arshad Ali, said.


We are happy that our players earned a good name for Pakistan, he said.


The tribesmen vowed to keep the Pakistani flag hoisted high and play their part for the development of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jihad

*Little time to savour T20 win, says Afridi*
*
The short gap between the recently concluded ICC World Twenty20 and the next edition in the West Indies in April 2010 has robbed Pakistan of the chance to fully savour the triumph, the allrounder Shahid Afridi has said. 

"I fail to understand why the next World Cup will be played in nine months time," Afridi told reporters on arrival in Karachi. "If it was being organised after two years, people would have remembered Pakistan's victory and it would have been more enjoyable."

Pakistan's title win at Lord's on Sunday was their first victory in a major ICC tournament since the 1992 World Cup. The first edition of the World Twenty20 was held in South Africa in September 2007 and the champions, India, were able to savour their victory for nearly two years. Pakistan on the other hand will hold on to the tag of defending champions for just nine months. *

Afridi, who was given a hero's welcome in Karachi, said the people of Pakistan needed this triumph as a respite from the unstable political and security climate in the country. 
*
"We all know how important this World Cup was with so much happening in Pakistan," Afridi said. "The guys motivated themselves for this World Cup." *

Afridi had a quiet start to the tournament with the bat but responded strongly with match-winning half-centuries in the semi-final and final. He also took 11 wickets in the tournament. 

He said the support staff, including the head coach Intikhab Alam and bowling coach Aaqib Javed, played a role in shaping the team's victory. 
*
"They all really worked hard with the guys and kept them united and close to each other, that's why we had success," Afridi said. *

---------------------------------------------------------------------

I think it's complete bullsh!t that the next world T20 will start in 9 months time, ever year.
It makes absolutely no sense, it's all commercial, why not in every 2 years?
This makes the World T20 nothing special, they should seriously look into this matter.


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

Neo said:


> Thats a Turkish map and flag on the background, only lit green.
> Whats the occasion?



That does look like the Turkish map.


Would've been nice if it had Pakistan's map (with Kashmir included) and Pakistan's flag


----------



## Neo

Omar1984 said:


> That does look like the Turkish map.



Because _*it is*_ the Turkish map and flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MastanKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*Top 20 Players during the T20 World Cup 2009* 

No Player Ctry M RtgPts Batting Bowling

* 1 Shahid Afridi Pak 7 841.36 302.43 + 538.93*
2 Bravo D.J Win 6 619.62 260.67 + 358.96
* 3 Umar Gul Pak 7 585.95 33.92 + 552.02*
4 Dilshan T.M Slk 7 540.99 536.56 + 4.43
5 Kallis J.H Saf 5 502.32 334.11 + 168.21
6 Mendis B.A.W Slk 7 500.90 12.10 + 488.80
* 7 Saeed Ajmal Pak 7 457.70 0.00 + 457.70*
8 van der Merwe R.E Saf 6 455.27 7.43 + 447.85
9 Malinga S.L Slk 7 454.47 11.51 + 442.96
10 Gayle C.H Win 5 448.81 308.65 + 140.16
11 Jayasuriya S.T Slk 7 436.80 305.69 + 131.11
12 Simmons L.M.P Win 5 429.77 267.61 + 162.16
13 Muralitharan M Slk 7 418.76 6.02 + 412.74
14 Mathews A.D Slk 7 364.71 151.10 + 213.60
15 Parnell W.D Saf 6 364.09 0.00 + 364.09
16 Steyn D.W Saf 6 360.85 0.00 + 360.85
*17 Abdul Razzaq Pak 4 336.75 46.26 + 290.50*
*18 Mohammad Aamer Pak 7 335.32 0.00 + 335.32*
19 McCallan W.K Ire 5 331.66 23.37 + 308.28
20 Broad S.C.J Eng 5 312.40 71.48 + 240.92

These are based on the individual batting and bowling performances during the World Cup.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*1. Top 20 Bowling performances during the T20 World Cup 2009 *


No MtId Year Player Name For Vs <-Analysis-> RtgPts

* 1.0107 2009 Umar Gul Pak Nzl 3.0-0- 6-5 226.1 Won*
2.0099 2009 van der Merwe R.E Saf Nzl 4.0-0-14-2 133.8 Won
* 3.0116 2009 Abdul Razzaq Pak Slk 3.0-0-20-3 133.6 Won*
* 4.0114 2009 Shahid Afridi Pak Saf 4.0-0-16-2 130.0 Won*
5.0103 2009 Parnell W.D Saf Eng 3.5-0-14-3 119.6 Won
6.0104 2009 Malinga S.L Slk Pak 4.0-0-17-3 118.9 Won
* 7.0107 2009 Abdul Razzaq Pak Nzl 3.3-1-17-2 118.8 Won*
8.0112 2009 Mendis B.A.W Slk Nzl 3.0-0- 9-3 117.2 Won
9.0113 2009 Botha J Saf Ind 4.0-0-16-3 112.0 Won
10.0115 2009 Mendis B.A.W Slk Win 4.0-0- 9-2 109.3 Won
*11.0098 2009 Shahid Afridi Pak Hol 4.0-0-11-4 108.5 Won*
12.0101 2009 Khan Z Ind Ire 3.0-0-19-4 106.7 Won
*13.0110 2009 Saeed Ajmal Pak Ire 4.0-0-19-4 106.2 Won*
14.0105 2009 Bravo D.J Win Ind 4.0-0-38-4 105.0 Won
15.0102 2009 McCullum N.L Nzl Ire 3.0-0-15-3 104.4 Won
16.0096 2009 Johnston D.T Ire Bng 4.0-0-20-3 104.0 Won
17.0111 2009 Bravo D.J Win Eng 4.0-0-30-2 103.8 Won
18.0106 2009 Parnell W.D Saf Win 4.0-0-13-4 102.2 Won
19.0099 2009 Butler I.G Nzl Saf 4.0-0-13-2 102.0
20.0105 2009 Edwards F.H Win Ind 4.0-0-24-3 100.8 Won

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*2. Top 20 batting performances during the T20 World Cup 2009 *


No MtId Year Player Name For Vs Runs Balls RtgPts

1.0092 2009 Gayle C.H Win Aus 88 50 182.8 Won
2.0115 2009 Dilshan T.M Slk Win 96 57 151.7 Won
3.0100 2009 Jayasuriya S.T Slk Win 81 47 151.4 Won
4.0106 2009 Simmons L.M.P Win Saf 77 50 137.0
5.0100 2009 Dilshan T.M Slk Win 74 47 132.0 Won
6.0105 2009 Bravo D.J Win Ind 66 36 128.8 Won
7.0116 2009 Sangakkara K.C Slk Pak 64 52 115.6
8.0092 2009 Fletcher A.D.S Win Aus 53 32 111.8 Won
9.0091 2009 Ryder J.D Nzl Sco 31 12 111.8 Won
10.0108 2009 Jayawardene D.P.M.D Slk Ire 78 53 111.5 Won
11.0094 2009 de Villiers A.B Saf Sco 79 34 109.5 Won
12.0102 2009 Redmond A.J Nzl Ire 63 30 106.4 Won
*13.0116 2009 Shahid Afridi Pak Slk 54 40 105.0 Won*
14.0105 2009 Yuvraj Singh Ind Win 67 43 100.8
15.0114 2009 Kallis J.H Saf Pak 64 54 97.2
16.0097 2009 Dilshan T.M Slk Aus 53 32 96.4 Won
17.0109 2009 Pietersen K.P Eng Ind 46 27 95.8 Won
18.0106 2009 Gibbs H.H Saf Win 55 35 92.8 Won
*19.0114 2009 Shahid Afridi Pak Saf 51 34 91.2 Won*
20.0095 2009 Pietersen K.P Eng Pak 58 38 90.2 Won

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*8. Great all-round displays (>20 runs and 1+ wicket(s)* 


No MtId Year Player Name For Vs Runs <-Analysis-> 

1.0105 2009 Bravo D.J Win Ind 66 (36) 4.0-0-38-4 Won 
2.0100 2009 Simmons L.M.P Win Slk 29 (19) 3.0-0-19-4 
3.0103 2009 Kallis J.H Saf Eng 57 (49) 3.0-0-20-2 Won 
* 4.0114 2009 Shahid Afridi Pak Saf 51 (34) 4.0-0-16-2 Won * 
* 5.0116 2009 Shahid Afridi Pak Slk 54 (40) 4.0-0-20-1 Won * 
6.0096 2009 Mashrafe Mortaza Bng Ire 33 (16) 4.0-0-30-2 
7.0093 2009 Naeem Islam Bng Ind 28 (17) 3.0-0-32-2 
8.0109 2009 Jadeja R.A Ind Eng 25 (35) 4.0-0-26-2 
9.0094 2009 Morkel J.A Saf Sco 24 (11) 1.4-0-15-2 Won 
10.0090 2009 ten Doeschate R.N Hol Eng 22 (17) 4.0-0-35-2 Won 
11.0102 2009 Cusack A.R Ire Nzl 20 (12) 4.0-0-43-2 
*12.0107 2009 Shahid Afridi Pak Nzl 29 (18) 4.0-0-17-1 Won * 
13.0099 2009 Kallis J.H Saf Nzl 24 (23) 3.0-0-17-1 Won

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

S/Akhtar is history!
cannot bowl 2 consecutive overs - this is the level of his fitness - Drugs will do that to you!


----------



## ajpirzada

*Gilani is proud of Pak cricketers * 
ISLAMABAD, Jun 25 (APP): Prime Minister Syed Yusuf Raza Gilani on Thursday said the 160 million Pakistanis are proud of cricket team for winning the 20-Twenty cricket world cup. Speaking in the National Assembly, after the national heroes were given a rousing welcome by the members when they arrived in the visitors gallery, the Prime Minister said earlier there was a fear that cricket in Pakistan was going to die after the unfortunate incident with Lankan players in Lahore. 
&#8220;The way they played have made everyone of us proud and I congratulate them,&#8221; he added. 

&#8220;Younus Khan&#8217;s captaincy, Afridi&#8217;s sixes, Kamran Akmal&#8217;s batting and Umar Gul&#8217;s bowling - I watched it all intently. And the prayers of the whole nation were with cricket team.&#8221; 

The Prime Minister lamented that Indian cricket team made security an excuse and refused to visit Pakistan, but said it was Sri Lankan cricketers who defied these fears and came to play in Pakistan. 

The Prime Minister said that Pakistanis are a hospitable nation but, added that what happened to Sri Lankan cricketers in Lahore was a matter of shame for the whole nation. 

&#8220;It was done by those who want to destabilize Pakistan and do not want this country to prosper.&#8221; 

He also congratulated the coach and the team management for bringing laurels to the country. 

In a lighter vein the Prime Minister said that he always wanted to become a cricketer but unfortunately was dropped from his school team when he played a prank on one of his class mates. 

He said Pakistan as a nation could not give the cricketers a hero&#8217;s welcome back home but added that today in the house, representatives of 160 million people are giving them a welcome and it was like the whole nation welcoming them home. 

The Prime Minister said he would ask the interior minister to make tight security arrangements for the ICC world cup 2011. 

The Prime Minister said the way the cricketers have won the 20Twenty world cup, similarly Pakistan army will won the war against terrorists in Swat and Malakand. He said once again these areas will become a hub of tourism and the government will further improve infrastructure there. 

Prime Minister Gilani also congratulated the house for unanimously passing the federal budget for 2009-10. He said he has been a member of the house for 17 years but such unanimity has been unprecedented. 

This, he added, goes on to prove the maturity of political leadership which is unanimous on to take the nation out of difficult circumstances. 

He also announced honourarium equivalent to one month salary for all the departments including banks, railways, CDA and PIA which worked throughout the budget session.

Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan&#039;s Premier NEWS Agency ) - Gilani is proud of Pak cricketers


----------



## Lockheed F-16

fatman17 said:


> S/Akhtar is history!
> cannot bowl 2 consecutive overs - this is the level of his fitness - Drugs will do that to you!



Rawalpindi express derailed actually

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

*Fehmida honours Cricketers at Parliament House * 
ISLAMABAD, Jun 25 (APP): Speaker National Assembly Dr. Fehmida Mirza Thursday hosted a reception for the Pakistan Cricket Team here at the Parliament House.On the occasion, while talking to the media, she said the government had announced Rs.25 lakh for each player of national cricket team on behalf of Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) for winning the Twenty20 World Cup. 

Commending the thirst for win of the cricketers, Fehmida Mirza said the entire nation was one under the Pakistani Flag against the fight against terrorists just like they unanimously supported the Cricket Team. 

She said there was no politicking or grouping in the Pakistani cricket team which was a welcome sign. 

In an exclusive talk with the APP, Chairman PCB Aijaz Butt said the way the prime minister and the parliament had honoured the cricket team was really encouraging. 

He said the team win in T20 was a result of the contribution by all the players who played like a unit. He said the players had brought honour and pride for the entire nation. 

On the occasion, Pakistan Coach, Intikhab Alam said the national cricket team had given a gift to the nation by winning the T20 Crown.

Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan&#039;s Premier NEWS Agency ) - Fehmida honours Cricketers at Parliament House


----------



## ajpirzada

*National heroes accorded warm welcome in NA * 
ISLAMABAD, June 25 (APP): The members of National Assembly on Thursday accorded warm welcome to the heroes of Pakistan&#8217;s Twenty20 World Cup winning team upon their arrival in the Lower House. The moment the national heroes entered the Lower House, the members from both sides of the divide stood and welcomed the players by thumping their desks.Speaker National Assembly Fehmida Mirza had invited the victorious national cricket team to the NA gallery to honour them for the biggest victory. 
In the World Twenty20 final at Lords, Pakistan got a convincing eight- wicket win over Sri Lanka after a brilliant display in all areas of the game. 

Members from both treasury and opposition benches in their speeches lauded the team for their memorable achievement. 

It merits a mention here that the National Assembly during the ongoing budget-session on June 22 (Saturday) had passed a resolution to congratulate the triumphant team. 

&#8220;I congratulate the team for keeping Pakistani flag high. They gave us a boost when the nation was depressed. I pray to Allah to bestow upon them more achievements,&#8221; Speaker Fehmida Mirza said. 

The house was voting on Supplementary Demands for Grants, when the cricketers entered the speaker&#8217;s gallery accompanied by Chairman PCB and coach Intikhab Alam. 

The speaker then stopped the routine business and allowed members from every party to pay tributes for cricketers&#8217; great achievement. 

&#8220;No one can be a better ambassador for Pakistan than these cricketers,&#8221; remarked PML (Q)&#8217;s Riaz Hussain Pirzada. 

He said only those nations progress who are ahead in the fields of education and sports. 

Rana Tanveer Ahmed from PML (N) prayed for the team and said everyone was proud of their achievement. 

Iqbal Muhammad Ali Khan from MQM said unfortunately Pakistan has been known to world for terrorism but the national heroes by claiming victory in Twenty-20 world cup have done everybody proud. 

Munir Orakzai from FATA welcomed the cricket team and congratulated them. 

Aftab Sherpao said that the victory conveys a message to everyone that once united, the nation can resolve any issue. 

Bushra Rehman said when the cricketers play, every country man prays for their victory. 

Federal Minister for Railways Ghulam Ahmed Bilour said it was a matter of pride for the Pashtoons that three of the cricketers were Pashtoons. 

The others who paid tributes to the national heroes included Rehmatullah Kakar, Yasmin Rehman, Sheikh Aftab, Haider Abbas Rizvi, Abdul Razzaq Thaheem, Shahbaz Bhatti, Amir Muqam and Zafar Baig Bhittani.

Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan&#039;s Premier NEWS Agency ) - National heroes accorded warm welcome in NA


----------



## ajpirzada

*Winning Twenty20 is most cherished dream of my life: Razzaq *(He is an unsung hero)

LAHORE, June 24 (APP): All rounder Abdul Razzaq has described winning the Twenty20 World Cup the &#8220;most cherished dream&#8221; of his cricket career. 

&#8220;It is the most memorable feeling of my life which will forever stay with me,&#8221; he told APP here on Wednesday upon his arrival from England. He was accorded a warm welcome on his arrival by P and T Club and lovers of the game, led by its chief Azhar Zaidi. 

He said a few months ago he never thought to be a part of the winning Pakistani team and now he feels that it is great honour that he was part of the winning combination. 

&#8220;When I left for England as a replacement I was under pressure and responsibility to live up to the expectations and the confidence reposed in me and I am greatful to Allah Almighty that everything went accordingly and I was there to justify my inclusion,&#8221; said the first former Indian Cricket League Player who was pardoned and included in Pak team as a replacement of Yasir Arafat. 

Razzaq said when Pakistani team started its run in the super eight stage of the Cup he had a inner feeling that this team has the potential to win and eventually it won. 

&#8220;Then things turned our way and we built on our every success and we performed to a higher level of the game to get rid of fancied South African side in the semi finals then making short work of unbeatable Sri Lanka,&#8221; he said. 

He said Pakistan went into the Cup as &#8216;underdogs&#8217; and critics were having a thought that this team will be eliminated in the super eight. 

&#8220;But the way it started performing with its giant killing performance, beating two rivals (South Africa and Lanka) whom people had dubbed the favourites, it was not expected that Pakistan could perform to that level and to win the Cup,&#8221; he said. 

Abdul Razzaq said it was too good performance of Pakistan team which led it to success in the Cup, especially in the semi final and the ultimate showdown. 

&#8220;I am delighted the way we performed and the way we won with ease and comfort in the final,&#8221; he said. 

The all rounder was of the view that success in Cup will help Pakistan to resume its international cricket ties at home. 

&#8220;I think it is a new beginning for Pakistan and there is dire need that cricket playing countries should change their perception about Pakistan and they should visit Pakistan to help us in resuming our international cricket which has suffered a lot in recent years due to unrest and terrorism,&#8221; he asserted. 

When asked to comment on his performance, Razzaq said his utmost endeavour was to deliver his best and he is thankful to God for giving his best. 

&#8220;Look at our performance against South Africa and Lanka, we were steps ahead in all departments of the game, if batsmen shone, bowlers were right there to dominate and our fielding was quite good,&#8221; he said adding &#8220;The way we performed in the final it speaks volume of teams unity and coordination among the players who played the final with undying spirit&#8221;

Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan&#039;s Premier NEWS Agency ) - Winning Twenty20 is most cherished dream of my life: Razzaq


----------



## ajpirzada

shoaib akhtar and asif much be chewin their fingure nails rit now. we did suffer a lot but i guess this will be a gud lesson for other players.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

oh my god, 1700+ posts in this thread and i never realized before

Congrats to all Pakistani Team

Jeevay Pakistan


----------



## brilTek

*President Hosts Reception​*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

brilTek said:


> *President Hosts Reception​*




Only Bhuttos/Zardaris portraits in the background and not a single portrait of Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah???

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

Congrats to Pakistan. I don't watch Cricket, but imagine it must be fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

*Twenty20 International Rankings ​* Games Points Rank​ 

Pakistan 22 5086 233 

South Africa 23 4904 232 

Sri Lanka 20 4134 229 

Australia 22 4780 206 

India 17 2614 202 

England 20 4067 195 

West Indies 16 3119 192 

New Zealand 26 4900 182 

Bangladesh 12 2078 148 

Zimbabwe 6 1106 138 

Ireland 4 659 82 

Canada 4 590 74 

Kenya 4 421 53 

Netherlands 2 350 44 

Scotland 3 310 39​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beskar

A MUST watch!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Neo

Bezerk said:


> A MUST watch!
> 
> Sgy0xPCD3Ko[/media] - Punjaagi Totay: World T20 - Kallis and Smith at the press conference


----------



## Neo

*Victory that lifts nation's spirits​*
EDITORIAL (June 23 2009): Cricket is a game of golden uncertainties. We had won the semi-final against power-packed South Africa; a great victory it was, but the Sri Lanka had some giants amongst them. Think of Jayasuriya, Muralitharan, Dilshan, Malinga and you were asking the lamb to take on the wolf. Rightly then "we were the underdogs, and had less pressure".

But Younus Khan wanted this cup; not only for himself but also for the people of Pakistan. For too long nothing had happened to cheer them up. If the one-man rule had wounded the soul of the nation the popular rule that followed was no less punishing. Full-fledged war in the north-west, hundreds of thousands of IDPs, suicide-bombings, drone-attacks, barricades and check posts everywhere - that is what defines our times. "In such hard times, back home we needed a win like this.

It is our gift to the nation," Younus Khan told reporters. Of course it was teamwork but what stands out were Shahid Afridi's sparkling hits. This Twenty20 Cup victory has lifted the nation's spirits. Not surprisingly, Afridi had yet to complete his last run between the wickets that people poured out onto the streets, singing and dancing. Greatly enthralled by the historic win they were seen shooting in the air. They toasted sweets and lit up the night sky with fireworks. A victory had come to the victory-starved nation after some 17 years; it was in 1992 that Pakistan won the World Cup when Imran Khan captained the team.

And yet another twist of fate: this was a win over the Sri Lankans who were here in March but could not play. They were waylaid by a bunch of terrorists as they were travelling to the Qadhafi Stadium. It was a bloody encounter that cost lives of six policemen and a driver. The Sri Lankan players escaped any serious injury, but the incident led to consign Pakistani cricket to international quarantine. At Lord's it was indeed a gruelling duel but they had the love and respect for each other bubbling deep in their hearts.

A huge sun-drenched crowd, amiable environs, and a protest-free match; everything was there that defines the gentlemen's game called cricket. But surely it was the players' victory. The cricket management in Pakistan over the years, particularly during the Musharraf era, has been a nasty affair to say the least. Then it has been badly hit by scandals of all kinds, including match fixing and drug-peddling. But what really broke the camel's back is the security risk perceived to be abounding in the wake of Pakistan's alliance in the international war on terror.

For quite some time after the birth of Pakistan our country was largely an unrecognised entity in the outside world. But it was cricket that brought us identification and recognition. Fazal Mahmud's 'Oval' was perhaps the first time that brought Pakistan on the world map. Then came big names like Hanif Muhammad, Zaheer Abbas, Javed Miandad, Imran Khan, Wasim Akram and Waqar Yunus. Almost simultaneously, Pakistani squash players came on the scene and scored unprecedented victories. The Olympic Gold Medal in Rome by the Pakistani hockey team was no less stunning.

Those were the days when sports were king. Pakistan's sportsmen have written a brilliant chapter of the country's history with their hands and feet. But then came a long spell when sports received a step-motherly treatment due to a lack of required state patronage. Moreover, the functioning of top sports bodies in particular was burdened with the over-lordship of cronies during this long spell of drought. Now that we know how the victory at Lord's has lifted the nation's morale and brightened many a face across the otherwise fractured national landscape, there is the need to build on this by encouraging and patronising the sports.

Not only in cricket, hockey and squash Pakistan has the required talent to excel in other sports like football, volleyball and tennis. And as we focus on this, the contribution that the other 50 percent of population, women, can make to national sports and athletics should receive equal attention. They too have the desired talent and potential to shine in the world of sports. To bring joy and happiness to a tension-ridden Pakistani nation, sports is the most cost-effective. Let the government reconsider its priorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## brilTek

*BOOM BOOM AFRIDI*​
*NO player of such calibre any other countries have at any time. It would take centuries for world to see player like him again.*

A Tirubute to Shahid Afridi -- my fav. player & fav. song

*@0:47 - 1:11 -- Longest SIX in histroy of cricket. Analysts termed it Tweleve not six. Estimated over 150 meters

@3:32 - 3:50 -- shot for six hits the indoor roof. No body have thought that any player would able to hit so high.*







Thank you Afridi for bringing so much joy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ajpirzada

im happy to see that GoP is treatin them well. which is gud. they deserve all this for bringing smiles back to our faces.


----------



## brilTek

*Video: President's Reception to Heroes and giving away prizes.*


----------



## brilTek

Omar1984 said:


> Only Bhuttos/Zardaris portraits in the background and not a single portrait of Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah???



For God sake, what he is up to? My blood is boiling after noticing that. Why not he rename presidnet house to "Bhutto/BiBi house"?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brilTek

*Pakistan Road To Glory -- CricInfo*

A nice summarizing video on how Pakistan progressed to crown T20.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brilTek

*Afridi's Home: His Brother Firing Gun Shots*​
*Wow, his brother need no training to join Pak Army, after all he is pathan too*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*No more excuses Mr Afridi*



Just when I thought it was safe to assume that Shahid Afridis career as a genuine all-rounder was well and truly extinguished, he finds a maturity in his game that I was convinced he did not possess. Perhaps now, nigh on ten years after his stunning entry into the international game in Nairobi, we might yet see the sort of cricketer his talent always promised. If his last two Twenty20 innings is any indication of the new Afridi, strap yourselves in. This could be a wild ride! 

The great irony of the Twenty20 triumph is that it now offers Afridi no more excuses for wasting his batting talents. For too long, he has taken refuge under the convenient umbrella of being classified, perhaps wrongly, of being a one-dimensional slogger. It has been an excuse that he has probably been only too happy to use because it afforded him immunity from those who tried to convince him that he was selling himself short by trying to slog every ball out of the ground. No more excuses Mr Afridi. We all know now that youve got the class, the patience and the shot selection to play much more meaningful innings than the brief cameos that youve become all-too-famous for. 

His bowling has improved out of sight but thats always been a steady part of his game. He rarely bowls that astonishingly quicker delivery that is through the batsman before he is on his downswing but is more consistent even without that variety. I remember Greg Blewett being completely dumbfounded by his Exocet missile in an ODI in Australia early in Afridis career but I cant remember his googly being anywhere near as effective as in the last few months. In tandem with Ajmal, those middle overs now belong to Pakistan again, something theyve missed since Saqlain Mushtaq finished up. 

Its Afridis batting though that interests me. What the Twenty20 championship has proved to everybody, perhaps even to Afridi himself, is that he is doing himself a massive disservice if he continues to swing like a barn door at every ball he faces. He showed us that he has delicate touch shots like the sweep and the punch down to long-on to take the single thats on offer when the ball is not in the slot. His power has never been questioned so the boundary shots are always threatening but now that he has discovered the art of subtlety, hes virtually impossible to bowl to. If only someone could convince him that the longer hes at the crease, the more runs hell score. Its hardly rocket science but it doesnt seem to have registered with Afridi. Yet. 

Pakistan need to do him a favour though and allow him to bat in the top order when the fielding restrictions are still in. It allows him to get away with the odd mis-hit and also allows him to score quickly with fewer risks, thereby calming the beast within. Once hes over that initial 20 ball period, he tends to settle in and bat with a bit more commonsense (by his standards anyway!). Its just a matter of giving him every chance to survive those early moments when his brain is running faster than the game situation dictates. Lets face it  a fielder on the boundary has never stopped Afridi from taking him on anyway so why not send him in early when there are less fielders in the outfield. 

Admittedly, he sometimes struggles against the moving ball and the shorter one directed at his ribs but then again, who doesnt? Now that he has found a new lease of life, perhaps he will eschew that ridiculous pull/hook/hoick off the front foot and deal with the short one by backing away and slashing over point. That forces them to pitch it up and we all know whats going to happen next. 

Its easy to forget how young Afridi still is. It feels like hes been around forever, thrilling and disappointing us in unequal measure. Its time now for the Grown-up Shahid Afridi to take us on the ride that hes been promising for so long. Consistency and Fireworks are not necessarily mutually exclusive bedfellows. Hes proved that in two brilliant knocks when it mattered most in the Twenty20 Championship. Wild Child meets Self Belief  what an explosive combination. This kid could be anything.

No more excuses Mr Afridi

Its easy to forget how young Afridi still is. It feels like hes been around forever, thrilling and disappointing us in unequal measure. Its time now for the Grown-up Shahid Afridi to take us on the ride that hes been promising for so long.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

afridi faimly has M4 CARBINE also woow.its afridi home or DARA market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AliFarooq

In the geo program where the guy with funny voice interviews ppl(i forget names sometimes), we have seen afridi in action with the M4 Carbine.


----------



## Rafael



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafael




----------



## Beskar

^ Already posted on the previous page.


----------



## fatman17

*Why Younis Khan shouldn't have retired from Twenty20 cricket*

Pakistan's captain may have announced his retirement from Twenty20 cricket, but stats suggest he is the perfect batsman for the format

S Rajesh

June 26, 2009


Younis Khan's dot-ball percentage was the lowest in the 2009 ICC World Twenty20, which indicates he understood the demands of this format perfectly 

"I'm old now for this kind of cricket." This was Younis Khan's assertion, and his justification for announcing his retirement from the shortest version of international cricket. There can be a case against that argument on the basis of Younis' age - he isn't 32 yet - but an even stronger case can be made on the basis of his approach as a batsman in the ICC World Twenty20. 

As a leader he was always positive and inspirational, and as a batsman he was no less dynamic. Pakistan may have blown hot and cold over the course of the tournament, but Younis the batsman was on the ball from game one. In fact, his best performances came when the going was most difficult, in the two games that Pakistan lost. Against England, he played a lone hand with an unbeaten 46 off 31 balls even as the rest of the batting line-up crumbled; against Sri Lanka the story was similar, with Younis' 37-ball 50 the only major resistance during the run-chase of 151. (In the matches that Pakistan won, they did so with so much to spare that the captain was hardly called upon to do much with the bat.) 

The key feature of Younis' batting was not only the runs he scored, but more the manner in which he made them. Against England he struck only five fours, and played out a mere seven dot balls. Against Sri Lanka the corresponding numbers were four and six. On the other hand, he ran seven twos in each of those innings. Both were perfect middle-overs innings, with the focus on minimising the risks, picking up gaps in the outfield, and ensuring that as many balls as possible were scored off. They were also the kind of innings that required a fair amount of fitness. 

Younis finished the tournament with a healthy strike-rate of nearly 140 runs per 100 balls, but did so by collecting just 62 out of his 172 runs in fours and sixes. On the other hand, out of the 123 balls he faced, he allowed only 21 to go runless, an outstanding percentage of 17.07. Among batsmen who played at least 50 balls in the tournament, Younis' dot-ball factor was not only the best, but the best by a considerable distance - second-placed Ramnaresh Sarwan's dot-ball factor was 25&#37;, almost 50% poorer than Younis'. 

The table below is also an indication of why Pakistan are such a good Twenty20 side: there are four from the team among the 10 with the lowest dot-ball percentage. Add Shahid Afridi's amazing ball-striking abilities and the result is a pretty potent combination, as other bowling attacks found out in the competition. Only two other teams have more than one batsman in the list - West Indies have Sarwan and Dwayne Bravo, while England are represented by Paul Collingwood and Kevin Pietersen, who's ranked just below his good friend Yuvraj Singh. 

Lowest dot-ball percentage in the ICC World Twenty20 2009 (Qual: 50 balls faced) Batsman Dot balls Total balls 4s, 6s Total runs % dot balls % runs in boundaries 

Younis Khan 21 123 11, 3 172 17.07 36.05 
Ramnaresh Sarwan 15 60 5, 0 68 25.00 29.41 
Misbah-ul-Haq 19 70 4, 2 82 27.14 34.15 
AB de Villiers 33 120 16, 6 186 27.50 53.76 
Shahid Afridi 35 125 16, 3 176 28.00 46.59 
Paul Collingwood 17 55 6, 0 63 30.91 38.10 
Dwayne Bravo 33 106 12, 6 154 31.13 54.55 
Shoaib Malik 45 140 12, 0 144 32.14 33.33 
Yuvraj Singh 32 99 10, 9 153 32.32 61.44 
Kevin Pietersen 33 101 19, 4 154 32.67 64.94 


Younis' Twenty20 form isn't restricted to the World Twenty20 alone; his overall stats are pretty good as well, and he has been among the leading batsmen in this format for Pakistan. His overall dot-ball percentage isn't as good as it was in the World Twenty20, but it is still mighty impressive - 33.24, which among Pakistan batsmen is next only to the mercurial Afridi. Younis' average and strike-rate are more than acceptable for a middle-order batsman in a format that only allows 20 overs per innings. 

Pakistan batsmen in Twenty20 internationals (Qual: 100 balls faced) Batsman Runs Average Runs per over Dots Dot % 4s, 6s % runs in 4s, 6s 

Shahid Afridi 371 19.52 8.97 75 30.24 33, 12 54.99 
Younis Khan 432 28.80 7.49 115 33.24 31, 12 45.37 
Shoaib Malik 527 31.00 7.05 151 33.71 41, 13 45.92 
Misbah-ul-Haq 504 45.81 7.30 142 34.30 31, 19 47.22 
Kamran Akmal 356 23.73 7.39 125 43.25 27, 15 55.62 
Imran Nazir 201 33.50 9.00 64 47.76 18, 13 74.63 
Salman Butt 328 25.23 5.80 164 48.38 33, 6 51.22 
Mohammad Hafeez 174 19.33 7.10 73 49.66 23, 3 63.22 


Pakistan won 16 out of the 22 matches he played (they lost five and tied one), but Younis had a higher average in the matches the team lost, thanks largely to his two efforts against England and Sri Lanka in the recent World Twenty20. Among his efforts in wins, the best was against Sri Lanka, again - a 35-ball 51 in the 2007 World Twenty20, which was the only occasion he won the Man-of-the-Match award for his batting. He did win the award one other time in his career, but that was for figures of 3 for 18 against Kenya in a quadrangular tournament in Nairobi. 

Younis Khan in matches won and lost Innings Runs Average Strike rate 

In wins 14 309 25.75 129.83 
In losses 5 121 30.25 121.00 


Among batsmen with whom he batted at least five times, Younis' best partner was Misbah. In six innings the two batsmen added 268 runs at an excellent average and strike-rate. The pair were remarkably consistent too, with three half-century stands, and another that yielded 48. Younis had some pretty good stands with Shoaib Malik as well, and Shoaib and Misbah will probably be expected to handle much of the middle-order responsibility when Pakistan play their next Twenty20 international, without Younis Khan. 

Younis' partnerships in Twenty20 internationals Partner Innings Runs Average stand Runs per over 

Misbah-ul-Haq 6 268 44.67 8.04 
Shoaib Malik 10 266 26.60 7.86 
Shahid Afridi 5 97 24.25 9.09 
Salman Butt 6 70 11.67 5.31 

S Rajesh is stats editor of Cricinfo


----------



## brilTek

My joy isn't over yet, so lets revisit Clebrations -- Southall, London turned into Ichraa, Lahore.

watch @1:35 - 1:40, man dancing on telephone booth. 

[url="http://

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blossom

oye balle balle....Pakistan Zindabad...


----------



## Hyde

brilTek said:


> My joy isn't over yet, so lets revisit Clebrations -- Southall, London turned into Ichraa, Lahore.
> 
> watch @1:35 - 1:40, man dancing on telephone booth.
> 
> [url="http://
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh my god, its more like a green street
> 
> i have been to southall before but only once
> 
> good to see the photocopy of green street at southall
> 
> Pakistan Zindabaad
> 
> Pakistan vs SL series starting now and Pakistan playing a 3 day match against SL XI and we have made 301/5 for now (SL XI 345/5D)


----------



## Moin91

Shahid Afridi Wallpaper...
Made by me 

Version.1







Version.2





sorry for bad quality...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fatman17

*3rd ICC Twenty20 World Cup in West Indies in 2010:*

Pakistan to start title defence against Bangladesh

By Muhammad Ali 

*LAHORE: Pakistan will begin the defence of their ICC Twenty20 World Cup title in the West Indies next year against Bangladesh in St Lucia on May 1. And the side that defeated Sri Lanka by eight wickets to lift the trophy at Lord&#8217;s last month will complete their opening Group A commitments at the same venue the following day against Australia, *who failed to cross the first round in this summer&#8217;s edition. India are in a pool with South Africa and a qualifier team. Sri Lanka are paired with New Zealand and Zimbabwe in Group C. Hosts West Indies are with England and a second qualifying team in Group D. Zimbabwe are back in the Twenty20 World Cup after they were forced into withdrawing from this year&#8217;s tournament after the British Government said they would not grant them entry visas because of their disapproval of the policies of Zimbabwe President Robert Mugabe. 

&#8220;The decision to stage two Twenty20 World Cups in successive years was taken by the ICC in October 2008 to ensure a better mix of tournaments over the coming years. With the last year&#8217;s Champions Trophy in Pakistan postponed due to security concerns and now taking place in September-October this year in South Africa and the 50-over World Cup set for 2011, the ICC decided it made sense to programme an event of a different format as its major global event in 2010. This approach also avoids staging the Champions Trophy and the 50-ver World Cup close together, as happened in 2002-03 and 2006-07,&#8221; said a spokesman for the ICC on Sunday.

&#8220;The West Indies will begin the event in Guyana on April 30 against one of two qualifiers for the tournament, part of a double-header that will also feature Sri Lanka and New Zealand,&#8221; added the spokesman. If the West Indies, also in a group with England, reach the Super Eight, they will then go on to play in St Lucia and Barbados, something that would see the hosts play in all three locations for the men&#8217;s tournament. India, the 2007 champions, will start their campaign to regain the crown with an encounter with a qualifier in St Lucia on May 1. England&#8217;s women, who beat New Zealand to lift the inaugural ICC Women&#8217;s World Twenty20 title, start their push for back-to-back trophies against old rivals Australia in St Kitts on May 5, the first day of matches in the women&#8217;s tournament. Action will take place at four venues &#8211; Barbados, Guyana, St Kitts and St Lucia, with the Kensington Oval hosting finals on May 16 (Sunday).

Looking ahead to next year&#8217;s Twenty20 World Cup in West Indies, ICC chief executive Haroon Lorgat said in a statement: &#8220;We have enjoyed two hugely successful events in this form of the game, first in 2007 in South Africa and last month in England, and I am certain next year&#8217;s action in the Caribbean will maintain, if not surpass, the successes of those previous global Twenty20 tournaments.&#8221; He added one measure of success would be to fill the venues and to try to achieve this the ICC had worked hard with the West Indies Cricket Board to ensure the ticket prices are extremely competitive. &#8220;In Barbados, Guyana, St Kitts and St Lucia we have four outstanding venues, something that was shown in 2007 when they hosted matches in the ICC Cricket World Cup, and we know that West Indian spectators enjoy the format as they have already embraced Twenty20 at domestic level.&#8221;


----------



## Zob

*lol ghareb kaa ROZAA saal kaa.*...why are we going to be champions only for one year!! the ICC is a racist organization thy could have held the worldcup in 2012 after the 50 over worldcup why bring it down to 1 year!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Zob said:


> *lol ghareb kaa ROZAA saal kaa.*...why are we going to be champions only for one year!! the ICC is a racist organization thy could have held the worldcup in 2012 after the 50 over worldcup why bring it down to 1 year!!



racist for money!


----------



## brilTek

* Road After Umar Gul Name- Inauguration Today​*

07/07/2009

PESHAWAR: Provincial Sports Minister Syed Aaqil Shah will inaugurate Umar Gul Road here Tuesday. It has been officially notified. *Family members of Umar Gul have also been invited for attending the function*, it added. The *NWFP Government has decided to name the road after Umar Gul due to his outstanding performance in the recently concluded T20 World Cup*.-APP


----------



## PAFAce

*Pakistan - World Twenty20 2009 Champions*
[Watch in HD]








Very well made videos. Hoping and praying for a repeat performance this year, InshAllah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

